# H2O MARLIN - DEVELOPMENT THREAD



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Many of you saw the first images of the coming H2O MARLIN and I´m getting asked permanently for more info and images. I would like to share with you the design and development of our new 2016 flagship model and maybe this new design also appeals to you. 

I´m wearing the H2O MARLIN now since several months and from my HELBERG/H2O watches this watch wears most comfortable. The 44mm diameter version is perfectly for my 6.7" wrist / 17cm, but I will also offer the exactly same design for the first time as 40mm version. My sun is eagerly awaiting the release of this watch and I feel this could be a great partner watch too. 
All H2O MARLIN will get a sapphire display case back, which is not yet included into my prototype watch. I´m planning to use the ETA 2892 movement or the Miyota 9015. This movement point will be fixed until the pre-order starts.

Enough all the words, I´m sure you want to see photos! I will update this thread regularly in this first post with new images as soon as they become available.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Let the games begin. I've been waiting for this release for a long time  

I'm in for at least one of each, oh yeahhh!!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Subscribed to this thread. That is absolutely beautiful. That case shape is stunning. I'm hoping to have the funds for this one when it goes up for preorder.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I like it. It looks a lot like the Rolex prototype that was made for the US Marines.


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

VERY NICE !!!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful watch, I like it already


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Finally an H2O watch that might fit me. Hopefully I will not have to re-mortgage to afford one (flagship?)


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I definitely want one in 44mm!! Any idea when the pre-order might start?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

You could sign in into our newsletter to be in the first line when the pre-order starts: NEWSLETTER SIGNUP


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I will very strongly consider the 40mm. Looks really nice. The only watch that has my interest right now. Will look forward to more specs on both 40 & 44mm. You can put off pre-order as long as you wish. Way too much going on right now, & funds are spread thin ;-)

Thanks for updating the Marlin Development progress. May be my 1st H2O. Been waiting for you...

RD


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Any pics of the 40mm model? How does the proposed 3 link bracelet look?

Looks great, not sure about the crown guards though, might look better without them.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> You could sign in into our newsletter to be in the first line when the pre-order starts: NEWSLETTER SIGNUP


Do you have a newsletter in English please?

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Steppy said:


> Any pics of the 40mm model? How does the proposed 3 link bracelet look?
> 
> Looks great, not sure about the crown guards though, might look better without them.


 Boy, aren't we all uniquely opinionated. The crown guards immediately got my positive attention. Love the integration. Take them away and the watch looks like another 4 o clock round case. C'mon "Steppy" ;-)

RD


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The newsletter is always in English language! 

Also the 40mm version will get the 5 link bracelet! This has been changed from a few weeks ago. So the 40mm will be exact copy of the 44mm version. Mathematically correct downsizing.


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

I love it.

When will this be available?

I've signed up for the newsletter 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Boy, aren't we all uniquely opinionated. The crown guards immediately got my positive attention. Love the integration. Take them away and the watch looks like another 4 o clock round case. C'mon "Steppy" ;-)
> 
> RD


Im trying to get past it, I really am. It's the long slope of the lug to crown guard from 2 o clock to 4 o clock that seems to bug me


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> The newsletter is always in English language!
> 
> Also the 40mm version will get the 5 link bracelet! This has been changed from a few weeks ago. So the 40mm will be exact copy of the 44mm version. Mathematically correct downsizing.


Very good news on the bracelet indeed


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> Boy, aren't we all uniquely opinionated. The crown guards immediately got my positive attention. Love the integration. Take them away and the watch looks like another 4 o clock round case. C'mon "Steppy" ;-)
> 
> RD


Agreed. Its bring some unique touch.

I thought 40mm would be good size for my 6.75". Clemens, how big 44mm looks on your wrist, which same size with mine?


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

That's a beauty! I'm very intrigued by the 40, finances permitting...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have also 6.7" and the 44mm wears perfect! Due to the very deep lugs the watch wrapps around your arm. From my all my watches I´m owning this is the most comfortable one.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Best looking H2O to date........FACT.

Maybe you used the MG on the wrong model. lol

Love the fact the crown is at the 4 o'clock position.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> I have also 6.7" and the 44mm wears perfect! Due to the very deep lugs the watch wrapps around your arm. From my all my watches I´m owning this is the most comfortable one.


Thanks. Good deal. Will wait to see wrist shots.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Any size details - lug length, thickness etc?


----------



## ally_p (Sep 23, 2014)

Subscribed - can't wait to see what the 40mm looks like, even with a 7" wrist it'd probably be my preferred size. 

Will there be different dials/handsets for customisation as with the Orca?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. I charged it up in a microwave.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Great Clemens !

Love the asymmetrical case shape.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Great Clemens !

Love the asymmetrical case shape.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

There will be some more dial designs and the above dial will be made also in navy blue. I think the dial 18 from the H2O KALMAR 2 will fit well too.

More technical specs will be given later.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes, I think that would be a perfect match.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

my only concern is about the long curved lugs, I'm a strap guy not sure if a rubber strap will fit in nicely... this watch also deserves a fitted rubber strap imho, are you Clemens planning to make one?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Casanova Jr. said:


> my only concern is about the long curved lugs, I'm a strap guy not sure if a rubber strap will fit in nicely... this watch also deserves a fitted rubber strap imho, are you Clemens planning to make one?


+1 I do think it's time to consider soft "fitted rubber straps". Love em! Oh, I don't mind the long curved lugs as long as the spring bars are attach mid-way in or closer to case

RD


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I like long curves, even on my watches.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Watch looks awesome. I would like to see some additional dial options. 

I will probably get the 40mm for my 7" wrist.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

pinkybrain said:


> Watch looks awesome. I would like to see some additional dial options.
> 
> I will probably get the 40mm for my 7" wrist.


What about white and orange dials? Please Clemens. 40mm is on my radar.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

If the kalmar rehaut dial fits in the 44mm then that means all kalmar dials (colours) will work 

Prelim choices for me will be white dial for the 40mm (so wifey can also wear it) and blue dial for the 44mm. Now for the bezel options!! I will want one of each please  

From the other Marlin thread my eyes are focussed on the sapphire sterile bezel


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Unfortunately just the design of the KALMAR dial works, but due to the position of the crown (04:00 vs 03:00) completely new dials must be made.


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Casanova Jr. said:


> my only concern is about the long curved lugs, I'm a strap guy not sure if a rubber strap will fit in nicely... this watch also deserves a fitted rubber strap imho, are you Clemens planning to make one?


I'd agree. In lieu of the end links, there may be an empty gap between the straps and the case. Unless Clemens develops a strap friendly end link for adapting. But the bracelet looks great nonetheless. this is gonna be exciting.


----------



## JDBuckwell (Oct 13, 2009)

Love the hands on this puppy! Nice to see new, unique dial layouts too!


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Many of you saw the first images of the coming H2O MARLIN and I´m getting asked permanently for more info and images. I would like to share with you the design and development of our new 2016 flagship model and maybe this new design also appeals to you.
> 
> I´m wearing the H2O MARLIN now since several months and from my HELBERG/H2O watches this watch wears most comfortable. The 44mm diameter version is perfectly for my 6.7" wrist / 17cm, but I will also offer the exactly same design for the first time as 40mm version. My sun is eagerly awaiting the release of this watch and I feel this could be a great partner watch too.
> All H2O MARLIN will get a sapphire display case back, which is not yet included into my prototype watch. I´m planning to use the ETA 2892 movement or the Miyota 9015. This movement point will be fixed until the pre-order starts.
> ...


 I am desperately trying to not like this watch&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..BUT ITS NOT WORKING!!!!!!!!! Clemens, your killing us LOL


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Unfortunately just the design of the KALMAR dial works, but due to the position of the crown (04:00 vs 03:00) completely new dials must be made.


How many dials are we to expect?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

What are the case size specs for both the 40 and 44 mm cases?


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

OMG OMG OMG. LOoking sharp! and it comes in 40 mm too! It will probably be my first H2O! Nice work indeed~!

PS: OIf possible, stick with Swiss movement please


----------



## bowdoinmktg (Sep 18, 2012)

Clemens, you know that I'm in, I can't resist your amazing watches, this one looks AWESOME!

Jeff


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

I am in for the 44mm! Love the crown position!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

commanche said:


> OMG OMG OMG. LOoking sharp! and it comes in 40 mm too! It will probably be my first H2O! Nice work indeed~!
> 
> PS: OIf possible, stick with Swiss movement please


Not too long ago I'd have felt the same way but a Miyota 9015 is a great movement for a huge savings.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Ah yeah A fierce piece!
A H20 for the other guys. 
Subscribed.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Really enjoy the quality and build of the ch8, depending on the marlins price I'm in.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Can you do a dial with a pop of color? I've been wanting a cyan/turquoise dial. I think the shield dial would look awesome with it. If there were a white lumed bezel option with the GMT movement (I know, not one of the options but a man can dream) and a cyan shield dial with an orange GMT hand, it would be pretty darn epic. Or, maybe a cyan bezel and white shield dial with cyan lume. Off the hook. White Marlin baby!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

IndustrialAction said:


> Can you do a dial with a pop of color? I've been wanting a cyan/turquoise dial. I think the shield dial would look awesome with it. If there were a white lumed bezel option with the GMT movement (I know, not one of the options but a man can dream) and a cyan shield dial with an orange GMT hand, it would be pretty darn epic. Or, maybe a cyan bezel and white shield dial with cyan lume. Off the hook. White Marlin baby!


I'm liking your thought process! White sapphire bezel and white dial! Why not, lol.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Any size comparison pics with current Helberg watches? CH6 CH8? whats the thickness, L2L most importantly? I'm assuming at least 22mm if not 24mm?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love it. Price and size have kept me from getting an h2o before. 40mm is a great size and if it's a 9015 hopefully the cost is attainable, I think it's a very good movement for the price, good value. 
Trying not to get my hopes up...


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Not too long ago I'd have felt the same way but a Miyota 9015 is a great movement for a huge savings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I agree. some of the really margin thin micros like the new Borealis Estoril 3 is priced at $380 using the 9015. It seems that micros have adopted this movement well into their portfolios.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Especially considering that ETA spare parts are shortly due to dry up a bit in the independent market.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Watch ️
Display back️
ETA ️
Miyota
Money ️
Debating it ️
44mm️️

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree about the Miyota 9015. 
There is nothing bad to say about this movement. I will not use the Seiko, because I would like to have the second hand moving as smooth as possible and a high beat mvmt will surely have its advantages here. I have some a good and stable channel for ETA movement supply and with the ETA 2892 you could get one of the rare opportunities to get this movement from a small micro brand. In future the sourcing of this movement will become more and more difficult. But of course the purchasing costs for the ETA 2892 are much higher compared to the 9015, which will result in higher sales price.

The dimensions will be made public at a later stage.  There should be something new we could talk about when the pre-order starts.

Some time ago I made renderings with the 6 inlays and different dials I´m planning. This SECTION is not including the dial 18 design from the KALMAR 2 and maybe other dial designs I will come up with and is just a part of the possibilities. To reduce my workload in future free combinations out of the visual configurator might be only offered during the pre-order and later on only pre-configured models might be available.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> I agree about the Miyota 9015.
> There is nothing bad to say about this movement. I will not use the Seiko, because I would like to have the second hand moving as smooth as possible and a high beat mvmt will surely have its advantages here. I have some a good and stable channel for ETA movement supply and with the ETA 2892 you could get one of the rare opportunities to get this movement from a small micro brand. In future the sourcing of this movement will become more and more difficult. But of course the purchasing costs for the ETA 2892 are much higher compared to the 9015, which will result in higher sales price.
> 
> The dimensions will be made public at a later stage.  There should be something new we could talk about when the pre-order starts.
> ...


I dont mind Sellita also ^^. Eventhough I respect the choice of Miyota. But hey! Maybe make it part of the customization for customers to choose?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Selitta/Soprod are not any better (but most probably worse) or cheaper compared to the ETA 2824. Not to speak about the SW300 as ETA 2892 clone. I prefer to have the original in my watches.  

Offering both movements would double the dial order, which is already huge, due to different dial feet position.


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

This was a pleasant surprise, 40mm will be a perfect addition to my collection. My only thought would be to include more dial/ inlay options but regardless, great looking watch, can't wait till i can buy one.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

For me Miyota or Eta, it all depends on how it's built into the watch.
How the crown screws down and how the crown feels when setting the time.

I always go back to my Raven, the 9015 winds so smooth and keeps time so well 
that it functions better than some of my ETA's. So for me, in the end it comes down to 
cost. I enjoy the watch just as much with and ETA or Miyota. That's my 2 cents 
-
Though the only major argument made on aesthetics could be the display case back.
Which movement is the visually more pleasing to your eyes?


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

replied to wrong post


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

It's not that I don't like the Miyota, I have 3 watches already with that and I want something different. They are very reliable.
But, my opinion only, a display back deserves something a bit more special or less common, if you know what I mean.
Just like the 2824, yes good and reliable, I want something different.
I don't have anything with the 2892 in it.
I have one with a Soprod A10, very reliable. How does that movement compare, cost wise?



H2O Watch said:


> I agree about the Miyota 9015.
> There is nothing bad to say about this movement. I will not use the Seiko, because I would like to have the second hand moving as smooth as possible and a high beat mvmt will surely have its advantages here. I have some a good and stable channel for ETA movement supply and with the ETA 2892 you could get one of the rare opportunities to get this movement from a small micro brand. In future the sourcing of this movement will become more and more difficult. But of course the purchasing costs for the ETA 2892 are much higher compared to the 9015, which will result in higher sales price.
> 
> The dimensions will be made public at a later stage.  There should be something new we could talk about when the pre-order starts.
> ...


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Selitta/Soprod are not any better (but most probably worse) or cheaper compared to the ETA 2824. Not to speak about the SW300 as ETA 2892 clone. I prefer to have the original in my watches.
> 
> Offering both movements would double the dial order, which is already huge, due to different dial feet position.


Lot's of big manufacturers have shifted towards Sellita/Soprod as well so I am sure it's still pretty reliable. As far as originality goes..well...that's preference, and in this case you make the call .


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

In practice the Soprod and Selitta mvmt are definately not as reliable as the ETA. My watchmaker are assembling also for one of the biggest watch manufacturer in Germany, who are selling more than 140.000 watches per year, and from their experience the ETA mvmt are unreached in performance and more important reliability. When you have a 10% failure rate for some movements you will think twice which mvmt you want to trust. So for me ETA mvmt are the first choice.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes, Clemens! I just hope the white dial to be not full lumed. I would have preferred all white sapphire bezel, but that may do, lol.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I think Eta in H2O Watches is a very good choice and combination - no experiments in the movement reliability.

The look of the Marlin is great and the sapphire inlay with orange color till 20 Minutes is my favorit - colorchange at the 4:00 crown position is a great solution - I like it very much!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here are three wristshots of the H2O MARLIN in 44mm on my 6.7"/17cm wrist! Takes up very nicely the shape/curve of my wrist and is super comfortable.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Here are three wristshots of the H2O MARLIN in 44mm on my 6.7"/17cm wrist! Takes up very nicely the shape/curve of my wrist and is super comfortable.


That looks exceedingly good on your slender wrist.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

The 44m Marlin looks very nice! I have a flat 7" wrist and can see that 40mm will be great for me. I assume the case width will exceed 40mm when one includes the integrated part of the case which is crown guard. Does the 44mm have a 24mm lug width? For me personally the 44mm would wear too big. No worries. That's why there's a 40mm. 

RD


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

44mm = 24mm lugs
40mm = 22mm lugs

Same 5-link bracelet for both watches


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

What would the price difference be between the ETA and the Miyota? If it's around a hundred bucks, then I'd prefer the ETA. I'm so in on this one, it's making my head spin.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

can't wait for that 40mm!!! gonna be my first H20, wrist shots look great Clemens!


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm in with 2 feet (and one wrist). 44 for me though, I have enough 40s, 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> ...and maybe other dial designs I will come up with and is just a part of the possibilities.


I definitely hope you consider other color options . IMPO, if you're going to call it a "Marlin" it should have some vibrant color options like an orange dial and a cyan/turquoise dial. Perhaps other bright colors too. The standard black/white/dark blue doesn't make me think of the ocean or a beautiful marine animal like a Marlin


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

This looks amazing. the 40mm will be very tempting.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m sorry, but regarding color I have a different opinion.  

From my experience, which I built up during the last 5 years, is telling me that 70% of the sales are for black/white/black carbon dials. I have had for the H2O KALMAR 1 many colored dials, yellow + 2x different orange dials, but these colors are not selling at all. At the end the decission will be made between wanting something special and possibility to sell later fast. With a black dial you will most probably sell much easier and that´s why 70% of my customer are going for the secure option. 
As every single dial will have a certain minimum order quantity (MOQ) it makes from business point of view unfortunately no sense to go into the colored direction. But of course I will add a navy blue dial as this color is selling well too with SS cases. 

The only possibility is to create a black dial with orange accent and this is already in preparation.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Black with Orange accent, yeehaw sign me up!


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I guess the black/orange is a good compromise. Still, I think the name of a watch should be reflected in the design too. Maybe it is just me but the only thing I see that evokes thoughts of a Marlin are the sleek curves. I have enough black/white/dark blue watches so I guess I just want something more unique and something that really evokes a feeling of the ocean and of the namesake of the watch.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I well understand your arguments, but please have a look at the KALMAR 2 thread. There are close to zero yellow or orange KALMAR 2 shown even though the dials could be chosen by my customer in the visual configurator. Besides my best customer there are just a few out in the wild. Maybe you will like our compromise.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm sure I will! Still greatly looking forward to it


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

IndustrialAction said:


> I guess the black/orange is a good compromise. Still, I think the name of a watch should be reflected in the design too. Maybe it is just me but the only thing I see that evokes thoughts of a Marlin are the sleek curves. I have enough black/white/dark blue watches so I guess I just want something more unique and something that really evokes a feeling of the ocean and of the namesake of the watch.


Get a turquoise Isofrane to wear with this bad boy!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I can understand the "color problem". I just ordered 2 Kalmar 2 watches and it took a long time and a phone call to Clemens to decide the dial color finally.
In the end it turned out into dial 18 black / index and the carbon dial ...

In the Marlin case i think i will be in with two watches, the 44 with black dial, black / orange inlay and orange hand to make a approach to color, 
second will be a blue 40mm version with blue / black inlay for my wife (she does not know it yet ...)


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> I well understand your arguments, but please have a look at the KALMAR 2 thread. There are close to zero yellow or orange KALMAR 2 shown even though the dials could be chosen by my customer in the visual configurator. Besides my best customer there are just a few out in the wild. Maybe you will like our compromise.


I really hope the bright colour choice of dials will be still made available for the new S/S KALMAR 1


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

grama73 said:


> In the Marlin case i think i will be in with two watches, the 44 with black dial, black / orange inlay and orange hand to make a approach to color,
> second will be a blue 40mm version with blue / black inlay for my wife (she does not know it yet ...)


This is what I'm doing, she got really interested in designing my Orca (on order) and ch8. She loves clemens watches, feel like this is the perfect way to get her into it. So looking forward to this marlin!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice looking watch. In 40mm, I think it will be a winner.

One thing I would change though is to see the seconds hand lume pip moved towards the center more so that it is inside the hour markers, otherwise it disappears among them in the dark.


----------



## brian45acp (May 15, 2014)

please tell me it will be ETA and since its sapphire back have that new lumed logo in it


----------



## brian45acp (May 15, 2014)

Am I wrong or is the bracelet on upside down? I have mine with the smaller trapezoid tops to the outside not on the skin side


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> 44mm = 24mm lugs
> 40mm = 22mm lugs
> 
> Same 5-link bracelet for both watches


Any possibility/talk for an integrated rubber strap for those awesome looking lugs?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

brian45acp said:


> please tell me it will be ETA and since its sapphire back have that new lumed logo in it


This will be done for the H2O KALMAR 1, which will be sold soon. But why not also on the Marlin. 



brian45acp said:


> Am I wrong or is the bracelet on upside down? I have mine with the smaller trapezoid tops to the outside not on the skin side


Our unique H2O bracelet design was developed with the possibility in mind to be able to use it from both sides. It was launched with the ORCA series which has quite different outer cases and this allows to chose the bracelet side which fits best to the character of the case.



nweash said:


> Any possibility/talk for an integrated rubber strap for those awesome looking lugs?


We will use as standard strap a leather strap with fitting "end link desgn" similar to the HELBERG CH2 strap or with a fitting rubber strap. Also a leather strap with "round"spring bar would be possible to minimize the gap between case and strap.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Lumed caseback is an awesome idea


----------



## RGS (Feb 2, 2010)

A MattR of Time said:


> Nice looking watch. In 40mm, I think it will be a winner.
> 
> One thing I would change though is to see the seconds hand lume pip moved towards the center more so that it is inside the hour markers, otherwise it disappears among them in the dark.


Good suggestion. It does make a difference. Seiko is good with this.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

IndustrialAction said:


> Lumed caseback is an awesome idea


For real?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

brian45acp said:


> Am I wrong or is the bracelet on upside down? I have mine with the smaller trapezoid tops to the outside not on the skin side


You can wear the bracelet on either side. I have a couple bracelets and wear one one way and the other the opposite.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Axelay2003 said:


> For real?


Yup












H2O Watch said:


> This will be done for the H2O KALMAR 1, which will be sold soon. But why not also on the Marlin.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Clemens, I will save you the trepidation and nervousness of having to inquire...

Yes I will agree to test out a prototype ;-)


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

Medusa said:


> I like it. It looks a lot like the Rolex prototype that was made for the US Marines.


It does:








And now the important question, will this be available in a polished version like the Orca was?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

The only thing that bothers me a little bit is, that the sapphire inlays are very glossy and reflecting under light/sun a lot. 
I had a sapphire inlay from an other brand and i sold the watch in the end according to the fact that in 80% of the time the inlay was not readable at all due to reflection.
At the pics Clemens has shown it looked OK - so I have hope...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I really like the new design of the Marlin and its asymmetric case. Nothing to say, the watch is perfect and in the pure H2O tradition. I admit that you impressed me Clemens with your high level of innovation in less that a year...

It will a 40mm white dial for Madame: finally she will be happy and stop to try taking my Kalmar 2  And a 40mm blue for my boy. My H2O Budget 2016 is ready 

Your dial colour comments well noted and agreed. I hope you will release on day that nice blue dial for the Orca too  

Clemens, do not worry for the orange dial and other funny light colour that nobody seems interested about. Crazy Rafy loves them all; they are on my wish list for 2016 

PS: Big fan of the ETA 2892


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Black dial with Black/Bezel would be fantastic.

Clemens - if you were to go with the 9015 movement, could you confirm the date window will remain in the planned location? And could you confirm that if you are to choose to go with the 9015 that extra position adjustments would be made by you/your watchmaker as the 9015 is known to have quite wild positional variances.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Just to come back on the dial colour guys. Even if I am 100% supporting Clemens comments, the current dials choice for the Marlin is excellent. But I hope Clemens will not close the door for these beautiful dials colour in orange, blue turquoise, and others “light” colours. They are super nice and to me: “just” missing the “Chrome” marker that I consider to be the H2O signature; to become future best sellers. 

Maybe I am wrong but if you check on the Kalmar 2 configuration: the Dial Carbon ZB-12, and the same one with “Chrome” marker: Carbon ZB-15, I am sure you will understand what I mean: much nice with the "Chrome" parts. The super class, sexy and unique of the H2O dials is coming from that thin “Chrome” elements. All Orca and all new Marlin proposed dials are having that H2O “Chrome” feature, it is very good 

Going quite often and big dinners and VIP evenings for the job: I see & notice more and more dive watches with dial in blue , orange (like Doxa), and brown colour too which seems to be quite fashionable those days. Check Rolex or Omega catalogs: you will be surprised how the brown colour is growing…

Saying that we cannot compare H2O with Rolex and Omega, etc… Because H2O is much above, at the TOP  And like someone told me few month back (my colleague Danny): “H20 is the micro that leads the pack, and leaves them in the dust…” I totally agree with that!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Just to come back on the dial colour guys. Even if I am 100% supporting Clemens comments, the current dials choice for the Marlin is excellent. But I hope Clemens will not close the door for these beautiful dials colour in orange, blue turquoise, and others “light” colours. They are super nice and to me: “just” missing the “Chrome” marker that I consider to be the H2O signature; to become future best sellers. 

Maybe I am wrong but if you check on the Kalmar 2 configuration: the Dial Carbon ZB-12, and the same one with “Chrome” marker: Carbon ZB-15, I am sure you will understand what I mean: much nice with the "Chrome" parts. The super class, sexy and unique of the H2O dials is coming from that thin “Chrome” elements. All Orca and all new Marlin proposed dials are having that H2O “Chrome” feature, it is very good 

Going quite often and big dinners and VIP evenings for the job: I see & notice more and more dive watches with dial in blue , orange (like Doxa), and brown colour too which seems to be quite fashionable those days. Check Rolex or Omega catalogs: you will be surprised how the brown colour is growing…

Saying that we cannot compare H2O with Rolex and Omega, etc… Because H2O is much above, at the TOP  And like someone told me few month back (my colleague Danny): “H20 is the micro that leads the pack, and leaves them in the dust…” I totally agree with that!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I like the Teal color the Miami Marlins use, but its not a good proposition if the history shows they won't sell. The Blue dial currently offered in the Kalmar 2 configuration system is absolutely awesome and would look great in Teal with the rehaut and dial like the #5 dial from the Orca Series.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> Maybe I am wrong but if you check on the Kalmar 2 configuration: the Dial Carbon ZB-12, and the same one with "Chrome" marker: Carbon ZB-15, I am sure you will understand what I mean: much nice with the "Chrome" parts. The super class, sexy and unique of the H2O dials is coming from that thin "Chrome" elements. All Orca and all new Marlin proposed dials are having that H2O "Chrome" feature, it is very good


I agree 100%, This is the point where i decided to take the carbon dial with chromed marker. This little extra makes the watch look awesome, In my case the chrome comes back in the hands and in the logo - so it´s a "round thing".
The also wunderful color dials (I like exp. the blue and the orange one) are missing this little "extra", so they haven´t been first choice for me.

But, as I saw, Clemens is making the chromed markers at the Marlin dials as he used already in the Mokume Gane watch and on some dials of the Orca collection.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Clemens, I am afraid that 40mm version will have no rehaut dial, I hope Im wrong... but as I remember from first renders + it makes sense that you need to fit the same hands on smaller diameter. So?

Any plans for titanium version? I wish to see more titanium watches comming from you


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Deepdive said:


> Clemens, I am afraid that 40mm version will have no rehaut dial, I hope Im wrong... but as I remember from first renders + it makes sense that you need to fit the same hands on smaller diameter. So?
> 
> Any plans for titanium version? I wish to see more titanium watches comming from you


You can wear the 44mm no problem 
Clemens has my wrist size and wears the 44 like a champ

I'm sure he will do a special uranium case version for you


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have been out to the 97th birthday of my grandma today, but for you I have found a few minutes to bring more color into the dials. What do you think?

@Rafi1: Please send me an invite to your next VIP party. I´m sure in Dubai they know very well how to party.


----------



## Fish1856 (Oct 11, 2015)

I looked through the thread and maybe I missed it, but is there a timeline/hint at a price range? I was gonna throw money at crepas, but their latest offering wasn't my thing. 

Also, I have almost an 8 inch wrist, but generally prefer 22mm lugs. Will a 40mm look really small on me?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Pricing and timeline will be informed as soon as everything is finalized, but this shouldn´t take too long anymore. 

I have just a 6.7" wrist and really like the 44mm version. So with 8" I would definately go for 44mm.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Artie Lange said:


> It does:
> View attachment 5772098
> 
> 
> And now the important question, will this be available in a polished version like the Orca was?


It should be called Marlinex then


dpelle said:


> I'm in with 2 feet (and one wrist). 44 for me though, I have enough 40s,
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

grama73 said:


> I agree 100%, This is the point where i decided to take the carbon dial with chromed marker. This little extra makes the watch look awesome, In my case the chrome comes back in the hands and in the logo - so it´s a "round thing".
> The also wunderful color dials (I like exp. the blue and the orange one) are missing this little "extra", so they haven´t been first choice for me.
> 
> But, as I saw, Clemens is making the chromed markers at the Marlin dials as he used already in the Mokume Gane watch and on some dials of the Orca collection.


Do you have a picture of your carbon?


----------



## Fish1856 (Oct 11, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Pricing and timeline will be informed as soon as everything is finalized, but this shouldn´t take too long anymore.
> 
> I have just a 6.7" wrist and really like the 44mm version. So with 8" I would definately go for 44mm.


I'll keep an eye on this thread then, the marlin is a great looking piece


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I like that dial option a lot. Very cool pop of color. Is it an inner bezel or the edges of the dial?

BTW - tell grandma the WUS crew says "happy birthday!"


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm not sure how I feel about an orange chapter ring with the orange on the bezel. It seems a bit redundant to me.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I have been out to the 97th birthday of my grandma today, but for you I have found a few minutes to bring more color into the dials. What do you think?
> 
> @Rafi1: Please send me an invite to your next VIP party. I´m sure in Dubai they know very well how to party.
> 
> ...


I vote making it all orange dial 

I wouldn't mind seeing orange dial with a white rehaut ring ? With a white bezel and black 15min or black bezel with white 15min


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Just curious will the minute markers on the chapter ring be lumed? its one of my favorite features on my CH6.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Danny T said:


> I vote making it all orange dial
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing orange dial with a white rehaut ring ? With a white bezel and black 15min or black bezel with white 15min


That's what I'm talking about, Danny! Since you are an H2O ambassador, Clemens will consider it, lol.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Axelay2003 said:


> That's what I'm talking about, Danny! Since you are an H2O ambassador, Clemens will consider it, lol.


I hope he does 

And I forgot to add a white bezel with orange 15min  . That would be the hotness.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Axelay2003 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I'm talking about, Danny! Since you are an H2O ambassador, Clemens will consider it, lol.
> ...


Hell yeah!

Now bring on the teal!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> I have been out to the 97th birthday of my grandma today, but for you I have found a few minutes to bring more color into the dials. What do you think?
> 
> @Rafi1: Please send me an invite to your next VIP party. I´m sure in Dubai they know very well how to party.
> 
> ...


So this dial configuration could possibly be made in white, non full lumed?


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> Any plans for titanium version? I wish to see more titanium watches comming from you


I also wish for a Grade 5 Ti version, but first let Clemens bring us the steel one. ;-)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

@*dsvilhena* The watch isn´t delivered yet. If I have ist i will make a picture.

I personally don´t like color rehaut rings. I had them already in my Breitling Superocean Abyss yellow (also available in orange, red, white, black, blue, red with corresponding second hand) 
and in the end i didn't like it any more. In my opinion it is not enough color to be something special but enough color to be nervous.

My favorit would be the following, which is made with a simple paint-programm, sorry for quality, based on Clemens last rendering - hope it was OK to use it.
A full orange dial, the chromed markers in polished black, the hands in polished black, the logo and the brand name in polished black combined with the 20min orange/black inlay.
the i would buy right away 
I know the "moq" problem which Clemens mentioned before.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for your comments regarding colored dials.  I´m not a hige fan of an all orange dial, but maybe the follwing would bring more orange into the watch compared to my first proposal while keeping the two colored sheme:


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Very cool 

Can this be done with the shield dials?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

This looks really nice! It definitely brings more orange into the watch and the black inside ring is an option.

Will the inside ring be applied as extra piece to get a little 3d effect?

I see another problem coming up for me. as long as i look at the posted dials and inlays there is a slowly change in my mind.
First the white dial was far far away but it comes closer and closer...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Theoretically it could be done with the SHIELD dials as well, as the dial is made from two parts, because otherwise it ould be impossible to have two different colors. BUT I have no intention to change the SHIELD dials.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> BUT I have no intention to change the SHIELD dials.


Thanks for clear statement towards the shield-dials.  
I like them a lot as they are now and i am in fear that more upcomming dials are making it nearly impossible to decide which one to take within the pre-order timeline..... ;-).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Clemens
Looking very very good. I am excited that this could be my first h2o. (40mm, black, blue or white dial, hopefully miyota 9015!)
Is it possible to see a picture straight from the side to see the true shape of the curved case and lugs?
Thank you for the consideration and the way you include "us" in the process. While impossible to please everyone it builds a lot of excitement and buy in. Keep up the great work!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here you go!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Now that's how to cut a case!!! "mechanical" ;-)

RD


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Clemens
Wow thanks! Super helpful! Makes me think I could pull off the 44 not just the 40 with my smallish flatish 7" on a good day wrist. Excellent curve, nice to see in these days of big flat cases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Thank you for your comments regarding colored dials.  I´m not a hige fan of an all orange dial, but maybe the follwing would bring more orange into the watch compared to my first proposal while keeping the two colored scheme:


I could see Teal/Cyan colors and also white color on this dial design/combo.

Thanks Clemens for this mock up.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Theoretically it could be done with the SHIELD dials as well, as the dial is made from two parts, because otherwise it ould be impossible to have two different colors. BUT I have no intention to change the SHIELD dials.


Understood. Very clear statement indeed and I won't bring it up again ha-ha! The reason I thought of it is that while I like the current dials, I think the SHIELD style is the hotness. I would love to see other color mix-and-match possibilities with that dial but I totally respect your decision



H2O Watch said:


> Here you go!


That is a great view of the watch!



Axelay2003 said:


> I could see Teal/Cyan colors and also white color on this dial design/combo.
> 
> Thanks Clemens for this mock up.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Clemens for offering two smaller and wearable case sizes. Looking forward to acquiring my first H2O!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It´s difficult to serve all ideas. Without MOQ no problem, but this time I want to focus on about 6 dials/6 inlays.

Here is a new rendering of the white shield dial with the slightly changed white, full lumed inlay which was changed today.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

That is hot!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

NAVY BLUE SHIEL DIAL with BLACK/BLUE SAPPHIRE INLAY


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> It´s difficult to serve all ideas. Without MOQ no problem, but this time I want to focus on about 6 dials/6 inlays.
> 
> Here is a new rendering of the white shield dial with the slightly changed white, full lumed inlay which was changed today.


Sweet. Man if that had the orange 15min section also that would be so sick.

All white is smokin too. Full lumed bezel oh yah!


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Personally, I like the colored portion of the bezel running from the arrow to the 15 minute marker but that's just me

Blue looks very nice


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe I should add the possibility to order additional bezel at special price during pre-order. This would allow you to change the design as you want.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I'd be willing to pay a bit more to customize it


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Here is a new rendering of the white shield dial with the slightly changed white, full lumed inlay which was changed today.


So, the dial is white glossy and the inlay is lumed on the backside, so the surface will also be shiny due to sapphire glas, right?

Arrrgh, nearly fixed myself to the other black/white inlay in the Auquatimer look and now....restart.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Maybe I should add the possibility to order additional bezel at special price during pre-order. This would allow you to change the design as you want.


Love that idea! I like the full color sapphire but would really opt for numerals marked every 5 minutes like the last ones in the multishot from the first post. Having both... Cake and ice cream, my friend!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Maybe I should add the possibility to order additional bezel at special price during pre-order. This would allow you to change the design as you want.


This would serve some of my decision problems right away...;-)


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Will we have the option to add orange to the minute hand on any dial/bezel combo? 

My sincere apologies if this was already answered, I've been keeping up with the thread, but man I am not the only excited chap regarding this watch.! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> It´s difficult to serve all ideas. Without MOQ no problem, but this time I want to focus on about 6 dials/6 inlays.
> 
> Here is a new rendering of the white shield dial with the slightly changed white, full lumed inlay which was changed today.


It is very beautiful, though legibility will be compromised on this particular rendering. I know these are pre-pre production ideas to have fun with. Regardless, Danny T will be buying the lot for his wife.

RD


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

grama73 said:


> So, the dial is white glossy and the inlay is lumed on the backside, so the surface will also be shiny due to sapphire glas, right?
> 
> Arrrgh, nearly fixed myself to the other black/white inlay in the Auquatimer look and now....restart.


Yes, the dials will be glossy and also the inlays will look glossy.



dpelle said:


> Will we have the option to add orange to the minute hand on any dial/bezel combo?
> 
> My sincere apologies if this was already answered, I've been keeping up with the thread, but man I am not the only excited chap regarding this watch.!


Yes, we will have orange minute hand, second hand in orange or chromed with orange dip. Plus the black + orange handset. So plenty of options!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Sorry Clemens but I had to play a little bit and I like the green dial of the CH6 a lot...
so here is the result  Please don´t be angry for a new color coming up.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have already made a green rendering today. 

Honestly I don´t think this will sell enough and I´m personally not a fan of green dials.  The more options we are producing the more expensive and complicated the production will be.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> I have already made a green rendering today.
> Honestly I don´t think this will sell enough and I´m personally not a fan of green dials.  The more options we are producing the more expensive and complicated the production will be.


Unbelievable  ...in this combination it has a little bit this army touch, wearable with an olive or camo heavy canvas strap....

In the end I think you´re right. 6 dials and 6 inlays are really enough to customize a watch and keeps the costs on the ground which is also important.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I don´t want to think about SS DLC, Titanium Grade 5, Mokume Gane, Bronze, Tungum ........ We are just a very small company selling mainly through forums and to my very loyal customer. It´s very important to keep the number of variations under control to stay for longer in this very competitive market.

As I mentioned before colors are not selling well from my experience besides orange. Blue or grey/silver is OK for the SS version of my watches, but everything else is not the hit.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

So to confirm: only sapphire inlay bezels will be offered? No SS bezels? 

I find sapphire too glossy


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

While we're playing with colors. How about a lumberjack version?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

SteamJ said:


> How about a lumberjack version?


Cool ;-) - but i think Clemens will tell you the same as me before...*color is hard to sell*...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think a SS inlay might be possible.  Not everybody like the shiny sapphire inlays and there should be an SS option too.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> I think a SS inlay might be possible.  Not everybody like the shiny sapphire inlays and there should be an SS option too.


HOORAY


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This might be my favorite combi for today.


----------



## RVP (Feb 4, 2013)

to 21 min is good idea?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

My combi of the day...if this really happens it will be my second white watch in my collection


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

grama73 said:


> My combi of the day...if this really happens it will be my second white watch in my collection
> 
> View attachment 5789850


Now that looks class.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> This might be my favorite combi for today.


I really like the dials with the extended indices. It helps emphasize the rehaut depth and curve. May go against popular opinion.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> I don´t want to think about SS DLC, Titanium Grade 5, Mokume Gane, Bronze, Tungum ........


What about simply polished? Possibly with the white bezel, I'd pre-order one of those, and I never pre-order anything.


----------



## davezp25 (Jul 29, 2013)

Was trying to stay away from watches, but this has sucked me in, especially with the prospect of a 40mm


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

sold! I want it now!



SteamJ said:


> While we're playing with colors. How about a lumberjack version?
> 
> View attachment 5789354
> 
> ...


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Any chance of using titanium?


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

May I suggest Tungent insert for the bezel too?


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> It´s difficult to serve all ideas. Without MOQ no problem, but this time I want to focus on about 6 dials/6 inlays.
> 
> Here is a new rendering of the white shield dial with the slightly changed white, full lumed inlay which was changed today.


This is what I'm ordering! Hoping the date wheel is as shown, white.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

I think this may be end up being my first H20. Love the asymetrical crown guard case!


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Sorry for being a pain-in-the-butt, but, a few of us have been bantering about the teal/cyan/turquoise thing so I just messed around a little in Paint.net. Not high quality by any means but I came up with some ideas that do not involve changing the chapter ring per Clemens' desire to avoid a two-tone dial with the SHIELD design (though I was tempted). What do you guys think?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Maybe I should add the possibility to order additional bezel at special price during pre-order. This would allow you to change the design as you want.


And I'll end up getting every dam bezel option ! I want em all.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

IndustrialAction said:


> Sorry for being a pain-in-the-butt, but, a few of us have been bantering about the teal/cyan/turquoise thing so I just messed around a little in Paint.net. Not high quality by any means but I came up with some ideas that do not involve changing the chapter ring per Clemens' desire to avoid a two-tone dial with the SHIELD design (though I was tempted). What do you guys think?


I like the turquoise only to be on the bezel. And of course match it to the Isofrane turquoise. Not crazy of the look on the handset


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

And guys glossy dial is the way to go. The Kalmar OT glossy black dials are soooo rich looking. It's like a perfectly waxed black Ferrari right off the assembly line.

I wish for a glossy orange dial. But I'll settle for glossy white, and blue.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Danny T said:


> I like the turquoise only to be on the bezel. And of course match it to the Isofrane turquoise. Not crazy of the look on the handset


I like the bezel with the turquoise (of course it is easy to change the color to match the Isofrane) and color matching bits on the dial and on the second hand










Also, I kind of like it with a "turquoise" date wheel


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Danny T said:


> And guys glossy dial is the way to go. The Kalmar OT glossy black dials are soooo rich looking. It's like a perfectly waxed black Ferrari right off the assembly line.
> 
> I wish for a glossy orange dial. But I'll settle for glossy white, and blue.


Glossy orange? Hot!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I dream to have a "Superblack" dial; where by just looking at the watch and see the handsets in 1/1000 second: my brain to subconsciously catch what time is it; and then my eyes to get lost into a cool dive illusion effect due to the strong deep dark dial... 

To summarize: I dream to have a dial painted with a thin layer of "Vantablack Superblack": https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vantablack

By the way, the white dial with full white bezel last picture of Clemens: is pure "Piece of Art"!!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

For the second lines on the rehaut I have two nice solutions, but I´m not 100% which one I would prefer!

Below you will find an animated gif which is showing all three seconds the two different versions for the seconds on the rehaut. *What is your preferred version?*

I´m personally more the guy who wants it´s consistent and therefore my vote would be the seconds with one length only. My wife would go for the long seconds, but for which option would you go?


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I personally like the short second hand version. It looks cleaner, less busy IMHO.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Definitely the short seconds. The long seconds make the dial too busy and take away from the minute indices.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Also my personal preference would be the shorter version.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Short seconds, definitely. So many gorgeous options. Going to be very tempted with a 44mm for me and a 40mm for my wife. Look forward to the final choices.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hard to say.
The short version is more symetric in my eyes, nevertheless the longer version brings more the 3d effect to the dial.
Due to the fact that the Mokume Gane has the long stripes in the navy blue dial...i prefer the short ones in this watch.

Clemens, can you perhaps make a rendering how it looks in the white shield dial? I am not sure if it looks as good as in the black one.


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Short version is more consistent and not overcrowding as SteamJ. 

Clemens, will you be making this deal of the year like CH8?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I personally prefer the second one with long seconds, which makes a better integration between the chromed lumed markers and the rehault. Moreover it is (to me) much more fashioned & designed. It reminds me an old classic Seiko watch I had in blue, then black and finally in orange; and with a movement which breaked down always after 2 years 

So sorry Clemens, I vote like Madame, she seems to have very good taste


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> I personally prefer the second one with long seconds, which makes a better integration between the chromed lumed markers and the rehault. Moreover it is (to me) much more fashioned & designed. It reminds me an old classic Seiko watch I had in blue, then black and finally in orange; and with a movement which breaked down always after 2 years
> 
> So sorry Clemens, I vote like Madame, she seems to have very good taste
> 
> ...


I agree with Rafy, and the Mrs, sorry Clemens the longer seconds is much better.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Short seconds with one length for sure!


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Danny T said:


> And I'll end up getting every dam bezel option ! I want em all.


It would be fun to pick up a few extra bezels - I like this idea Clemens.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

If I wanted a Seiko, I'd buy one, haha

My vote is for short seconds


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Long second markers for me. Just look at those prototype pics... Beautiful and not busy at all!
I also think that the long version flows better with the minute marker in terms of design and balance


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

grama73 said:


> Hard to say.
> The short version is more symetric in my eyes, nevertheless the longer version brings more the 3d effect to the dial.
> Due to the fact that the Mokume Gane has the long stripes in the navy blue dial...i prefer the short ones in this watch.
> 
> Clemens, can you perhaps make a rendering how it looks in the white shield dial? I am not sure if it looks as good as in the black one.


Long second markers for the 3D effect. The short may look better in black dial. The white dial should have the long second markers.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Didn´t know the Seiko also had such long seconds. :-( Would be too similar and the next renderings looks maybe better with the even second length.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Not that either would be a deal breaker for me, but I certainly prefer the long second markers as does the Mrs. 

IMHO, makes it look more like a crafted piece and adds to the uniqueness overall. Additionally, the added 3 dimensional effect is wonderful. 

+1 for long


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Short seconds markers


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Almost 200 posts and pre-order not even open yet, Clemens these are going to sell like hot-cakes, very deserving, I might add.

Makes me excited for the Orca I have on order!


----------



## davezp25 (Jul 29, 2013)

Short seconds here 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Long... Makes the rehaut stand out a little more.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Short seconds definitely, it makes the dial look cleaner


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

IndustrialAction said:


> If I wanted a Seiko, I'd buy one, haha
> 
> My vote is for short seconds


Nobody was saying they wanted a Seiko....


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Really not sure why your debating this seconds idea again, obviously you started this whole Marlin idea with the long seconds and then decided to shorten them, now your debating again the idea of which to choose? Maybe you should make both. Lol


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Long... Makes the rehaut stand out a little more.


I agree...then looking at the gif, it does look cleaner with the short. I think on a white dial for example the long would look nicer since it'll be gray indicies and the rehaut would look 3D.

But for the sake of variety I think I like the long in the end.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Danny T said:


> I agree


I mean...what's the point in having such a "sweet rehaut" if you can't see it?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> I dream to have a "Superblack" dial; where by just looking at the watch and see the handsets in 1/1000 second: my brain to subconsciously catch what time is it; and then my eyes to get lost into a cool dive illusion effect due to the strong deep dark dial...
> 
> To summarize: I dream to have a dial painted with a thin layer of "Vantablack Superblack": https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vantablack
> 
> By the way, the white dial with full white bezel last picture of Clemens: is pure "Piece of Art"!!!


That the colour I want to repaint my Supra in...Vanta SuperBlack FTW !!


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> I have been out to the 97th birthday of my grandma today, but for you I have found a few minutes to bring more color into the dials. What do you think?
> 
> @Rafi1: Please send me an invite to your next VIP party. I´m sure in Dubai they know very well how to party.
> 
> ...


Now that's plain insane, I was about to suggest this exact change but wanted to finish reading the whole thread first&#8230; and tadaa. Okay, minus the fact I'd rather want the minute hand in orange instead of the seconds one. Looks amazing anyway, count me in for one if this is released - depending on the price, obviously (so get a vote for the 9015 in this regard).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Short seconds. Looks much cleaner and allows the dial indices to own the space as they should.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

mekenical said:


> Really not sure why your debating this seconds idea again, obviously you started this whole Marlin idea with the long seconds and then decided to shorten them, now your debating again the idea of which to choose? Maybe you should make both. Lol


I concur. We did go over this 2 months ago in Danny T's "marlin spotted" thread. I too liked the long hash marks, but it seemed to get shot down. I think you secretly like the idea of the long hash marks because your wife has good design savvy :-d

RD

Here's from 2 months back:



H2O Watch said:


> We will have in total 3 different bezels and 6 sapphire inlays for the H2O MARLIN. Here is a new snip of the possibilities:


The original design had the long hash marks and nobody said anything until page 19 when "cassanova jr" put the kibosh on the original idea. For 19 pages all the renderings 20+ all had the long hash marks?

I will quote myself from the other thread that piggybacked on "mechanicals" same comment



Riddim Driven said:


> I'm with you on that! Since you are a great H2O imbiber I will join you in my preference for the original staggered length markers. I've always viewed H20 as leading in design creativity currently. Pulling in those markers really is started to detract from what puts H2O on the wrist, so to speak. It's boring to me and frankly does the opposite regarding overall symmetry to the whole watch.
> 
> I can see how the markers can become contentious amongst the different mind sets. I know what _I_ like, so I will follow along on this and see where it goes. My interest is in the fact this one will fit me nicely. Now if it just maintains the bold design that really is very unique in the industry right now and separates H2O from the masses.
> 
> RD


I still feel the same today. The long hash marks correspond with the overall modern design of the H2O watch. Go the other way, and you're back pedaling in design to match the rest. but I still love the watch whatever comes out of the discussion.

Please let's not go over the color of date wheels again. That was settled ;-)

RD


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Danny T said:


> I agree...then looking at the gif, it does look cleaner with the short. I think on a white dial for example the long would look nicer since it'll be gray indicies and the rehaut would look 3D.
> 
> But for the sake of variety I think I like the long in the end.


You and I are in the same wavelength regarding the white dial and its 3-D effect.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Is there any chance of an all blue bezel ? I think it would look great paired with the blue dial, and also maybe with the black or white dial. If so I would probably go blue dial with blue bezel. 

Again appreciate Clemens willingness to patiently hear questions and ideas.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

For original discussion, renders of blue, orange, white dial /black hands an indices, date wheels, hash marks etc etc

Go Here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/next-h2o-model-spotted-marlin-2212466.html

RD


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I certainly prefer the shorter seconds for the clean look. That said, if long seconds were in the final design, I'd still buy one. It isn't a big deal for me personally.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

Short w/o rehaut


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

IndustrialAction said:


> I certainly prefer the shorter seconds for the clean look. That said, if long seconds were in the final design, I'd still buy one. It isn't a big deal for me personally.


100% same opinion, i can live with both decisions.
If we look long enough we will certainly find a brand which also used short second markers before - this should not be a criteria.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> Didn´t know the Seiko also had such long seconds. :-( Would be too similar and the next renderings looks maybe better with the even second length.


I still think you need to move the seconds hand lume pip inward.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

A MattR of Time said:


> I still think you need to move the seconds hand lume pip inward.


I totally agree with that. The arrow should be moved back down the dial a bit so the tip just meets the markers on the dial


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

my vote is for Long seconds because rehaut "curve" is more obvious. But I like both versions actually.

I just miss steel bezel inlay, or even better - all steel bezel!!

And now my general opinion about this watch. When I saw first pictures few weeks ago I was thinking it will have classic crown position and normal crown guards, so it will looks like average diver with rolex case (like f.e. helberg ch7) and I was sure I will pass this time, because I am in love with kalmars. But... when I saw how the right "crown" side looks, with quite unusual crown position and quards, I am afraid it will be hard to resist to buy one. I think with this design it will be not such a best seller like many think! (I hope I am wrong)
I suppose most people (mostly non h2o customers) like to see an average and classy looking diver from h2o and people was expecting that Marlin will be such a watch, but it will be not because the crown position and crown guards! I can imagine many are disapointed with its design!
But many lovers like me, Danny etc will appreciate that h2o will release AGAIN somenthing unusual and very special! I am really surprised and happy, Clemens, because I was really thinking you are going to release true commercial model! (like every other rolexish diver).
So, IMHO Marlin looks amazing, its very innovative, combining classy curves with unusual and interesting design aspects. And also - it will be more comfortable not only because deep lugs, but better crown position.

Just still not sure which size to get... I am almost 7" wrist, but lately I prefer smaller watches (but sturdy) so maybe I will go for 40mm. I have f.e. 40mm Benarus Moray what is really a tank, despite its size! (and heavier than 8000m kalmar btw). I think you should change the 40mm size to 41mm, it should be still small enough but better for many... now the gap is too large (44 vs 40).

regarding movement - my vote is for 9015, only because the price is better, I like 2892 far more, but...


----------



## RVP (Feb 4, 2013)

i like short markers)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

There is a clear vote for the short marker on my FB pages with 23 answers and also in the WUS. Therefore I will go with the shorter second marker. I will also check with my dial factory if it´s possible to lume the second marker like it was done on the CH6, but I´m not sure this is possible due to their size and position on the rehaut.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> There is a clear vote for the short marker on my FB pages with 23 answers and also in the WUS. Therefore I will go with the shorter second marker.


... And this is the same conclusion you reached before in the other thread. o|

Jeesh

RD


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> I will also check with my dial factory if it´s possible to lume the second marker like it was done on the CH6, but I´m not sure this is possible due to their size and position on the rehaut.


Personally spoken i prefer the perfect lining of this small lines in the rehaut becaus they are an eye-catcher. 
If this perfekt lining is possible with lume ok - i have doubts - but otherwise i think normal paint should also bring a good result.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

I'm ok with the short markers, doesn't bother me. Loving that sterile bezel, very cool


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> H2O Watch said:
> 
> 
> > There is a clear vote for the short marker on my FB pages with 23 answers and also in the WUS. Therefore I will go with the shorter second marker.
> ...


+1 Lol


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> I will also check with my dial factory if it´s possible to lume the second marker like it was done on the CH6, but I´m not sure this is possible due to their size and position on the rehaut.


So, not to back-pedal or anything, but let's say, for example, that the factory comes back and says, "we can't lume the small markers, but if you want longer markers between the dial markers lumed, we can do that", then I would change my vote to long markers.

For me, having lumed markers is the way to go if possible even if it means a slight design modification. That's going to have a cool effect when lit


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Clemens, you make awesome innovative watches. I think its excellent that you involve your customers in the process, but ultimately, I trust in your designs. 

I'll rest easy and be a happy customer regardless of the minute markers. 

However, it would be incongruous of me to not stir the pot mildly, and since the seiko argument seemed to sway you away from the long markers, I would say the short ones make me think of a recently released micro, one that goes about 3500m deep ;-) Obviously, I jest, like I said your designs are awesome, and although its fun to have some input, I think your gut will all lead us to very, very nice watches, indeed. 

long markers or short, I'm in.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

dpelle said:


> Clemens, you make awesome innovative watches. I think its excellent that you involve your customers in the process, but ultimately, I trust in your designs.
> 
> I'll rest easy and be a happy customer regardless of the minute markers.
> 
> ...


Or maybe the one coming with the same bezel, but it's 4000m


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

"There is a clear vote for the short marker on my FB pages with 23 answers"

What is this FB votes story?? Please give me the link and I will add 200 hits for the long seconds  Just kidding... But now I know, I will get 200 FB accounts ready for the next votes 

I will follow the community choice of course, no worries. "Short" or "Long" does not matter


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The shorter markers are a clear winner I guess that's why other companies are using them,


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I am in love.
The short lines (wide and small) on the inner circle match perfect the design in the inlay from 60 to 20.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I trust Clemens design decisions. He hasn't let me down. Hell I'd even go as far as saying NO minute markers (like the Kalmar OT dials). Talk about FRESH and CLEAN !!! Especially on a glossy dial. Then you'll see the real sexiness of the rehaut. And it'll be a unique design that others don't do normally.

How's that to add to the chaos


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Sorry man, but I definitely disagree with you there. I'd prefer markers, large or small, over none


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Renderings like these are going make me doubt my forcasted procurements. 


H2O Watch said:


> NAVY BLUE SHIEL DIAL with BLACK/BLUE SAPPHIRE INLAY


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Loving most of the designs so far. Mostly curious about movement decisions and pricing. Would love to see an affordable 9015 version.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> Loving most of the designs so far. Mostly curious about movement decisions and pricing. Would love to see an affordable 9015 version.


Agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikecoppertop (Oct 28, 2011)

Clemens, I remain impressed that, as busy as you are, you continue to solicit and consider such input. It makes it very fun for all of us. Thanks very much.


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Any possibility of a MOP dial? I always wanted Kalmar with MOP dial but I just couldn't get over the case size. A 40mm Marlin in MOP would be awesome! Preferably white MOP with white bezel!

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> While we're playing with colors. How about a lumberjack version?
> 
> View attachment 5789354


Clemens told me during the Helberg 6 pre-orders that he will never do a red dial. T_T

Makes me very sad as I am obsessed with nice red dialed/bezeled watches. But at least I know I will never have to force myself to buy one of his watches when money is tight.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I think, as Clemens mentioned before, that 6 different dials are really enough considering the fact that all dials must be made new (crown position).


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Another question is, or can be, if the two parts of the dial can be combined under eachother, like this for example


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

or here in a clean version


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This also looks cool in the two colored version. Unfortunately teh rehaut is bonded with feets to the underlaying dial layer and could not be changed.

BLACK / WHITE MOP:
I´m considering to produce MAYBE a black MOP and white MOP dial for the two sizes of the H2O MARLIN. These were always well accepted for the KALMAR series and I´m sure that´s something many of us are wishing. Also my wife would be in for the white MOP dial.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

IndustrialAction said:


> I certainly prefer the shorter seconds for the clean look. That said, if long seconds were in the final design, I'd still buy one. It isn't a big deal for me personally.


I agree


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> This also looks cool in the two colored version. Unfortunately teh rehaut is bonded with feets to the underlaying dial layer and could not be changed.
> 
> BLACK / WHITE MOP:
> I´m considering to produce MAYBE a black MOP and white MOP dial for the two sizes of the H2O MARLIN. These were always well accepted for the KALMAR series and I´m sure that´s something many of us are wishing. Also my wife would be in for the white MOP dial.


Yep white MOP would be popular for the wives. This would be a good choice for my wife to go with her white Oris Aquis I got her.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

grama73 said:


> or here in a clean version
> 
> View attachment 5804234


Can you photoshop the orange dial with white rehaut and the white bezel with orange 15min section ?

I must see what that would look like


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> This also looks cool in the two colored version. Unfortunately teh rehaut is bonded with feets to the underlaying dial layer and could not be changed.


 It´s a pity...or not - depends on the basis ;-)



H2O Watch said:


> BLACK / WHITE MOP:
> I´m considering to produce MAYBE a black MOP and white MOP dial for the two sizes of the H2O MARLIN. These were always well accepted for the KALMAR series and I´m sure that´s something many of us are wishing. Also my wife would be in for the white MOP dial.


Cool idea, combined with the shiny sapphire inlay in black or white it should look great....a new decision problem coming up for me....arrrgh


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Can you photoshop the orange dial with white rehaut and the white bezel with orange 15min section ?
> 
> I must see what that would look like


Sorry, not possible for me - i am only using a simple paint program :-(


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> It´s difficult to serve all ideas. Without MOQ no problem, but this time I want to focus on about 6 dials/6 inlays.
> 
> Here is a new rendering of the white shield dial with the slightly changed white, full lumed inlay which was changed today.


Ceramic white bezel?

I'm leaning towards white with the 44mm Marlin, probably because I have enough black, and a glossy white balances out the hardcore design...even better it's polished.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> This also looks cool in the two colored version. Unfortunately teh rehaut is bonded with feets to the underlaying dial layer and could not be changed.
> 
> BLACK / WHITE MOP:
> I´m considering to produce MAYBE a black MOP and white MOP dial for the two sizes of the H2O MARLIN. These were always well accepted for the KALMAR series and I´m sure that´s something many of us are wishing. Also my wife would be in for the white MOP dial.


Black MOP = winning!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

The MOP option brings back my wife into the Marlin planing....damned :-s


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here comes the H2O MARLIN black MOP based on the dial 18 from the KALMAR 2 with the second handset option.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Yep white MOP would be popular for the wives. This would be a good choice for my wife to go with her white Oris Aquis I got her.


Lol, just the wives?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Here comes the H2O MARLIN black MOP based on the dial 18 from the KALMAR 2 with the second handset option.


Yep, those hands, those markers - thats it !!! Blue/black bezel to go with it


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Here comes the H2O MARLIN black MOP based on the dial 18 from the KALMAR 2 with the second handset option.


I think mother of pearl is nice looking but of course it depends on the cut and which piece you end up with, my dial looks different in the outdoors versus indoors.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Based off the choices as of now, this would be my choice.








sure the Rehaut I can live with because I'm thinking lume can be applied.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

The MOP looks nice but it seems to me that different to the Kalmar 2 it has not an upgoing rehaut, here it looks plain.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Here are a bunch of other thoughts. First set is using the exact Isofrane color and the second in the orange from earlier renders...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Here comes the H2O MARLIN black MOP based on the dial 18 from the KALMAR 2 with the second handset option.


Elegant... Could this be considered a "dress diver"?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm with Danny on the Orange and white!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

IndustrialAction said:


> Here are a bunch of other thoughts. First set is using the exact Isofrane color and the second in the orange from earlier renders...


The second orange version looks hot Danny, excellent idea.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Here comes the H2O MARLIN black MOP based on the dial 18 from the KALMAR 2 with the second handset option.


Not quite there yet, but one day H2O will make a bund! (I hope)

Black dial and it will be closer - a modern interpretation. With vintage or C3 lume, black dial, and orange minute hand it would be perfect.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Here comes the H2O MARLIN black MOP based on the dial 18 from the KALMAR 2 with the second handset option.


*How about C3 Lume?*


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Black MOP looks amazing. I'm really looking forward to the final product and to have a watch maker so closely attuned to its clients is astounding. 

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m personally more the guy who wants it´s consistent and therefore my vote would be the seconds with one length only. My wife would go for the long seconds, but for which option would you go?


Single length seconds and by a long shot (pardon the pun). Too busy otherwise.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Here comes the H2O MARLIN black MOP based on the dial 18 from the KALMAR 2 with the second handset option.


Now we're talking.

I'm late to this party, so forgive my unsolicited (unwelcome?) thoughts below.

Pros
* Offset crown sets apart from crowd, beautiful "wave" of case around it, great line
* Excellent choice for vertical brushing on side, again unique
* Polished chamfer to define edge is glorious
* Radial brushing on face is always visually interesting (see caveat below), great contrast against sides
* Flow of case profile, sharply curving lugs
* Smoothly curved slope of inner bezel (rehaut?), very elegant
* Great depth to applied markers (see caveat below)
* Domed crystal that sits proud of bezel
* Distinctive bezel insert/typeface, circular brushing on bezel (on marked bezels)
* Very nicely executed signed crown
* Robust looking bracelet, extension clasp (see caveat below)

Cons
* Elegance of offset crown, sweeping guard, chamfer, inner bezel let down by overly chunky hands. Not a fan of the originals. But these shown on the MoP render are beautiful.
* As above, but with original markers - blessedly unique but overly heavy. These batons pictures on the MoP are just what the doctor ordered.
* Circular date window cool, but I have grown to dislike offset position; better served at 6:00 or not at all (too many date windows). If would like to see the date removed entirely, or given an option.
* Not a fan of the "blank" bezel insert.
* HEV is cool. I really like them, I like the way the valves look, I like how this one looks, I like the story and conversation starter behind them... But I also recognize they are an utter waste of time. Pro sat divers, the only divers who would benefit, will not be buying this watch. Don't know what the incremental build cost is on an HEV but IMO that is better applied elsewhere or transferred back to purchase price.
* I love the radial brush of the case face, but not how it's interrupted by the bracelet link. It is too abrupt going from an angled curve into a vertical wall. Could that be broken up by polishing the outer edges of the endlinks? 
* The bracelet looks rugged as hell, but too busy for me. Lots of small links, and each with a small Allen screw is too much. And all those screws bring it dangerously close to Diesel or Nixon territory (purely subjective opinion).
* With the above bracelet considerations in mind if there is only going to be this style would it be possible to sell instead with a fitted rubber strap? Choose one or the other (or both). The lugs are long, they slope down sharply, and I expect that a conventional strap will sit too low and leave lots of case exposed. Interested to see opinions on bracelet here but I wouldn't want to pay for it knowing it's off and in the box. And the only way to get a properly fitted rubber strap is custom from manufacturer. Can you render that out for kicks?

On the topic of dial colors I really like the MoP but the white had my eye as well. I'd love to see a "marine" motif with white dial, baton markers and handset like the MoP above, and a blue bezel insert (with markers). And one step further with blue rubber or synthetic integrated strap.

And one final comment on movement... I applaud your consideration of the ETA 2892. The Miyota 9015 is great, but ubiquitous. I have too many 9015-equipped watches as it is and am struggling to avoid adding further. This would be a great way to distinguish the brand. And with a displayback at least some measure of brand engraving on the rotor.

The case is the standout here and immediately caught my attention. Don't know the degree to which other elements are customizable or still in flux. It's most certainly an interesting piece.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Please no C3 lume in such a watch. This "ugly green stuff" - nearly no dial deserves it. 
It may look perfect in some watches with an historic background like the Blancpain or the Squale but often in new designed watches it doesn't really fit in my eyes. 
Look at some of the new Breitlings - nice looking dials with ugly green filled markers. For me BGW9 is the color to be - white during the day - blue at night.

The more renderings Clemens makes, the more problems i have...but i am actually down to 3-4 versions i like more than the rest


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

C3 Lume: We will use only SWISS Super-LumiNova BGW9 as it looks better during daylight and it´s only 5% less as bright as C3.



mitchjrj said:


> Thank you for your positive comments. Below I will answer your CONS only.
> 
> Cons
> * Elegance of offset crown, sweeping guard, chamfer, inner bezel let down by overly chunky hands. Not a fan of the originals. But these shown on the MoP render are beautiful.
> ...


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> The H2O MARLIN prototype case has a circular brushing, which will be changed for the final version. The final version will have a straight brushing from 12:00 to 06:00 same as the bracelet! It will look much more consisten and as a one piece with the straight brushing for the case, end link and bracelet.


Good news, i was shure you thought about it.



H2O Watch said:


> No confirmation: We are currently working on a custom skeleton rotor design which MIGHT become a part of the pre-order incentive. As soon as we have finalized the design we will have to check if it´s within our budget.


This would be a cool extra if possible within the budget! Nice idea - fingers crossed!


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I love the chunky hands for the rehaut dial. That's definitely the way I'll go. The SHIELD dial is awesome and super unique. I'm patiently waiting for my Torpedo to see it in the real world. 

As for the date window, while I'm not a huge fan of the circular cut, I definitely want to see the date and I like the offset positioning

The HEV, while certainly not necessary, is a nice extra feature to the piece, IMPO

With regards to the bracelet screws, I like not only the ruggedness of the hex screws, but the practicality of them. I just got a Helson Shark Diver (42mm) and getting the screws out to size the bracelet without scratching anything was a royal PITA. I wish everyone would switch to hex screws so that's not an issue. I assume they'll come with two screwdrivers, correct?

I really hope you can secure the skeleton rotor. That combined with the lume caseback will really put this watch over the top!

BTW - have you given any consideration to moving the arrow on the second hand down a bit so the tip touches the markers or ends up in the middle of them? The positioning as it stands seems off a bit


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey Clemens Trying to reach to put in a watch order. Tried your email but no response can I reach you best?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We will supply two screw driver as usual. 

The handset is also used on the H2O ORCA and could not be changed. New orders for the handset are already placed.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m currently away from email as I have to make some important tax work and assembly of the ORCA series. I think from end of this week onwards I return to normal email state.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm a big fan of BGW9 if thickly applied. 
Any chance Clemens of a prototype lume shot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, but later.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I'm a big fan of BGW9 if thickly applied.
> Any chance Clemens of a prototype lume shot?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree here, although I'm in FULL support of bgw9 here, light application suffers from significant legibility issues in the numbers on the bezel IMHO, if I have a lumed bezel, I would like the ability to read it.

I'm in for at least blue and white.

What I wouldn't give to have some green accents on a blue dial, like leaves against the blue sky, little shameless digression there.

Enjoying the thread and discussion.

Phenomenal work, Clemens.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m currently away from email as I have to make some important tax work and assembly of the ORCA series. I think from end of this week onwards I return to normal email state.


Ok thanks Clemens for update. I knew I could find you here on the forum


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

black - blue bezel with high glossy black or blue dial looks very awesome. 

just worrying about 22mm lug width of 40mm case and too much curved lug which could makes huge gap between rubber strap and case. hope you well go through it! 
still wondering expected pre-order dates and price range

keep up the good work!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

"Cons" too strong of a header, couldn't think of anything better though.  Thanks for your responses. This is one of the great things about the boutique watch industry and their direct interaction with their customers. A few additional points as follow up...

1) Looking back I see the challenge with the handsets vs. the rehaut, presumably the length of the former doesn't jive with the extension of the latter. Becomes a question of which ticks the button more, the rehaut (which is beautiful) or the preferred handset. First world problems.

2) Second point definitely not clear - looks like I was on the sauce at the time. The original (signature it seems) markers seem a bit bulky for my tastes, but this is what customization is for with the ability to select the batons as an alternative (but not the rehaut). I think the simpler batons allow more attention to be focused on that fantastic case.

3) I appreciate the challenge of a small operation balancing costs and economies of scale. So far as the date window is concerned kudos that you have correctly chosen dark or light date dials accordingly.

4) I have no objections to the HEV, as I stated I think they're cool despite being superfluous. Given there are no relevant cost considerations I'm all for having it in there.

5) Consistent brushing (top to bottom) on the face will work much better with the bracelet. Although, damn, that radial looks cool that conflict notwithstanding.

6) As for the rubber strap option, another consideration instead of a full-on custom fitted model could be one that clips into the bracelet endlinks. Kind of like with the Tudor Pelagos. You get the integration without the fuss of a fully molded rubber. Don't know if it's six of one, half dozen of the other for production and manufacturing.

7) Not committed yet to a purchase, but as a buyer/collector I would definitely be swayed by the fitted rubber strap and/or skeletonized custom rotor as a pre-order incentive. Each would definitely set this watch apart.

Well done.



H2O Watch said:


> _Thank you for your positive comments. Below I will answer your CONS only. _
> 
> _Cons_
> _* Elegance of offset crown, sweeping guard, chamfer, inner bezel let down by overly chunky hands. Not a fan of the originals. But these shown on the MoP render are beautiful._
> ...


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

TripleCalendar said:


> Not quite there yet, but one day H2O will make a bund! (I hope)
> 
> Black dial and it will be closer - a modern interpretation. With vintage or C3 lume, black dial, and orange minute hand it would be perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5807610


Clemens doesn't like C3. A few of his watches would be perfect with this lume


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> 6) As for the rubber strap option, another consideration instead of a full-on custom fitted model could be one that clips into the bracelet endlinks. Kind of like with the Tudor Pelagos. You get the integration without the fuss of a fully molded rubber. Don't know if it's six of one, half dozen of the other for production and manufacturing.


I like this idea a lot!

Due to the fact i have a 22,5cm wrist most of the straps to buy are to short. So when i get a caseintegrated rubber strap version in the preorder i think it would be too short for me.

Other than the Pelagos case-rubber integration (which has a modiefied strap end) i use some custom made endlicks on my Explorer II.

It fills perfect the space between the case and the strap, it is fixed with the strap and its springbar on the one side on the other side it is fixed thru the perfect shape against the case.
This allows me to use all straps (leather, canvas, rubber) in the right length for me in combination with this custom part.

Here a picture of the Explorer combined with an orange rubber and the endlinks


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Clemens, don't take this the wrong way, but I so don't like you at the moment.?
Why are you teasing me this way?


H2O Watch said:


> Here comes the H2O MARLIN black MOP based on the dial 18 from the KALMAR 2 with the second handset option.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Yes I agree too, this last one from Clemens with black Mother of Pearl, dial 18, and sterile / minimalist black bezel is gorgeous!!!

I vote for it


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

grama73 said:


> I like this idea a lot!
> 
> Due to the fact i have a 22,5cm wrist most of the straps to buy are to short. So when i get a caseintegrated rubber strap version in the preorder i think it would be too short for me.
> 
> ...


I believe this would be a great idea. This end link integrator would be great as an H2O accessory to be offered with a watch or as an optional accessory purcase. It is an excellent solution to integrate a rubber or leather strap cleanly with a watch head. I don't know of any other microbrand that currently offers this.


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

since it has too much curved lugs which makes hard to fit 3rd party straps, what about exclusive rubber strap like sinn u1's and tourby's as an optional part?? (images were borrowed from google)


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Why all this talk of rubber straps ? The superbly engineered bracelet is one of the best features !! We're talking UTS quality here for half the price


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the idea of rubber strap and a bracelet. I think the watch would look great on both. There is also a potential cost savings if there was an option to order with just the strap and not the bracelet. I like the idea of having both myself, however I fear the day of the reality check is coming were all my dreams about this watch crash into a price. I am one of those hoping that this is a more affordable watch, hence my votes for the 9015 and perhaps a rubber option. 
Either way I think I will be sore pressed to abandon better judgement...


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

a lot of people do not want to carry 250gr on a wrist... and for those like me for istance that are very active a rubber strap most of the time is the way to go.
Not sure about the integrated rubber strap, this solution was offered with the pelagos and still most owner were wearing their watch on a isofrane or bracelet
Being the lug curved and quit long a fitted strap (u1 style) imho is the better solution


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Has the water resistance been mentioned anywhere yet?
I for one am satisfied with 200m or 300m from a well made company like this. I trust h2o's engineering. It will suit my active water use just fine. I also prefer a thinner watch than a thicker watch. I don't need 1000m and 15mm thick. I am hoping the 40mm comes in at 13mm or under. 
Not a big factor really just curious about what the resistance and thickness will be.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Casanova Jr. said:


> a lot of people do not want to carry 250gr on a wrist... and for those like me for istance that are very active a rubber strap most of the time is the way to go.
> Not sure about the integrated rubber strap, this solution was offered with the pelagos and still most owner were wearing their watch on a isofrane or bracelet
> Being the lug curved and quit long a fitted strap (u1 style) imho is the better solution


Agreed on 1) many prefer rubber to steel and it's also nice to change up, 2) Pelagos owners famously struggle with strap changes as apparently a bit challenging, and 3) I also prefer a fitted strap like shown above, unique and clean, but depending on relative production difficulty/cost using the steel end link is an effective alternative.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Agreed on 1) many prefer rubber to steel and it's also nice to change up, 2) Pelagos owners famously struggle with strap changes as apparently a bit challenging, and 3) I also prefer a fitted strap like shown above, unique and clean, but depending on relative production difficulty/cost using the steel end link is an effective alternative.


Asked and answered...


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

that is what i wanted. 
Thanks!


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I'd like to see a sweet custom NATO


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Steppy said:


> Why all this talk of rubber straps ? The superbly engineered bracelet is one of the best features !! We're talking UTS quality here for half the price


A good rubber strap will keep the watch stationary on your wrist when wet or sweaty. Try that with a metal bracelet.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Honestly i am not a fan of these case adapted leather straps or rubber.

Only exception are the rubber straps i know from Sinn, Mühle or Fortis which are combined with a folding clasp and are so long
that they normally fit wrists up to 24 cm. They have to be shortened to fit your wrist.

In addition when you like to change the strap sometimes you will normally have to use straps with normal ends due to availability, the offer for curved ends in 24mm and good looking on this kind of watch is very very small.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not a bracelet guy, so I'm all for keeping the price down by making a strap standard.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Im pretty sure the bracelet will be an optional add on like it is for the Orca and Kalmar. So people will have a choice. I do like the idea of a fitted end strap for the marlin whether it be a rubber or leather. A h20 branded deployant clasp with it would be icing on the cake


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

Overall I think there is so many favorable options that this offering should be a winner. Now let's get the party started and get the pre order going.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh man it will be hard to choose the options...sometimes too much choice can be a bad thing...maybe not in this case as sounds like most people will be happy


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

I'm all about that batman color scheme. 44mm. Let the lug to lug be minimal oh Lordy!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

BINGO😀👍


Steppy said:


> Why all this talk of rubber straps ? The superbly engineered bracelet is one of the best features !! We're talking UTS quality here for half the price


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Let´s wait and see what Clemens is offering in the preorder phase,
the different dials and inlays are difficult enough to decide  .


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> I believe this would be a great idea. This end link integrator would be great as an H2O accessory to be offered with a watch or as an optional accessory purcase. It is an excellent solution to integrate a rubber or leather strap cleanly with a watch head. I don't know of any other microbrand that currently offers this.


I love this idea too! Will add depth of strap options without compromising the look and fit of the timepiece on the wrist.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

nweash said:


> Asked and answered...


like this fit of the CH2- would be nice with rubber and leather options for the Marlin

http://www.h2o-watch.com/media/cata...8d27136e95/h/e/helberg-ch2-black-1000-003.jpg


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

IndustrialAction said:


> I like the bezel with the turquoise (of course it is easy to change the color to match the Isofrane) and color matching bits on the dial and on the second hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOOF! WOOF!
Grrrrr...stampa, stampa!

Oh yes, it *WILL* be mine!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I just got the Torpedo, and it's very comfortable. The Marlin should be Awesome!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That´s true, the H2O ORCA TORPEDO and the H2O MARLIN are the most comfortable watches in my product range. I can´t say for sure which one wears better.  Especially with the low profile bezel 4 / minimalistic the TORPEDO is the perfect dress/business watch.


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

mekenical said:


> I just got the Torpedo, and it's very comfortable. The Marlin should be Awesome!


Nice bracelet with diver extension.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

thong07 said:


> Nice bracelet with diver extension.


Same Bracelet as the Marlin will have, the best and most comfortable.


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Same Bracelet as the Marlin will have, the best and most comfortable.


 This is great news. As someone who has gone from the Sumo and back to it, I appreciate the comfort and wearability. And a business watch is even better news. No need to make larger cuffs on shirts.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Sharksmile said:


> WOOF! WOOF!
> Grrrrr...stampa, stampa!
> 
> Oh yes, it *WILL* be mine!


Here it is in "Isofrane blue". Unfortunately, I doubt it will ever come to fruition but we can always hope haha


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

This is one of the reasons many of us here have been asking for a 40mm watch from H2O. The modern 40.5mm Submariner is about 150 grams on bracelet, and the vintage and transition models are around 115-120 grams on bracelet.

A dive watch on bracelet isn't going to approach 250 grams unless it's pretty huge or made of platinum. Yes, if you want to wear a 45x17mm stainless steel dive watch on a thick bracelet it's going to be pretty darn heavy.



Casanova Jr. said:


> a lot of people do not want to carry 250gr on a wrist... and for those like me for istance that are very active a rubber strap most of the time is the way to go.
> Not sure about the integrated rubber strap, this solution was offered with the pelagos and still most owner were wearing their watch on a isofrane or bracelet
> Being the lug curved and quit long a fitted strap (u1 style) imho is the better solution


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

pinkybrain said:


> This is one of the reasons many of us here have been asking for a 40mm watch from H2O. The modern 40.5mm Submariner is about 150 grams on bracelet, and the vintage and transition models are around 115-120 grams on bracelet.
> 
> A dive watch on bracelet isn't going to approach 250 grams unless it's pretty huge or made of platinum. Yes, if you want to wear a 45x17mm stainless steel dive watch on a thick bracelet it's going to be pretty darn heavy.


even at 150 grams or so a lot of people still prefer the aesthetic of a rubber strap especially on a diver ; to each his own, cheers


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

mekenical said:


> I just got the Torpedo, and it's very comfortable. The Marlin should be Awesome!


Now I cannot choose for my future H2O : Torpedo or Marlin... :-s


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

staiiff said:


> Now I cannot choose for my future H2O : Torpedo or Marlin... :-s


Go for the Torpedo now, Then pick up a Marlin later


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

mekenical said:


> Go for the Torpedo now, Then pick up a Marlin later


My dear colleague -- could share some more photos of your fine Torpedo watch here, or via link to ? Also I still don't know where to see the available watches / specs, and how to buy (in English) from this manufacturer Many Thanks

RD


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> My dear colleague -- could share some more photos of your fine Torpedo watch here, or via link to ? Also I still don't know where to see the available watches / specs, and how to buy (in English) from this manufacturer Many Thanks
> 
> RD


RD, 
theres a tab for English in the site.
H2O - Watch - Uhren, Helberg Uhren, H2O Uhren, Kalmar 2, Orca, Konfigurierbar bis ins kleinste Detail

check out the official Orca picture thread,
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/official-h2o-orca-picture-thread-790240.html


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

mekenical said:


> RD,
> theres a tab for English in the site.
> H2O - Watch - Uhren, Helberg Uhren, H2O Uhren, Kalmar 2, Orca, Konfigurierbar bis ins kleinste Detail
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Thanks very much. Not sure why I keep finding it so difficult to navigate. 

Cheers
RD


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

pinkybrain said:


> This is one of the reasons many of us here have been asking for a 40mm watch from H2O. The modern 40.5mm Submariner is about 150 grams on bracelet, and the vintage and transition models are around 115-120 grams on bracelet.
> 
> A dive watch on bracelet isn't going to approach 250 grams unless it's pretty huge or made of platinum. Yes, if you want to wear a 45x17mm stainless steel dive watch on a thick bracelet it's going to be pretty darn heavy.


Clemens we are getting into the Marlinex territory ))


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Ok Clemens, don't be in a rush to release this sucker. I need to plan some dosh. If you know what I mean.
Have you thought of lay-by ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

uh... so has movement been decided?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I vote for ETA 2892


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

mekenical said:


> I just got the Torpedo, and it's very comfortable. The Marlin should be Awesome!


The polished chamfers at the lug corners are beautiful. That is a great profile.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Popped over to the Orca photos thread linked above. Those are some stunning pieces. 🏻


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

mekenical said:


> I just got the Torpedo, and it's very comfortable. The Marlin should be Awesome!


Indeed good looking bracelet. And its remind me tracks at my shipyard Manitowoc crane ).
I belive 40mm version will have thinner bracelet, isn't it?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> The polished chamfers at the lug corners are beautiful. That is a great profile.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree polished chamfers look great and really make the case look top notch.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

mekenical said:


>


Looks awesome! Hardly can´t wait to get my torpedo gmt.
I think the Marlin watchcase will give a different look on the wrist but
in the end look minimum as good as the torpedo  .


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

vladg said:


> Indeed good looking bracelet. And its remind me tracks at my shipyard Manitowoc crane ).
> I belive 40mm version will have thinner bracelet, isn't it?


Correct the 40mm marlin will have a thinner bracelet. Everything will be proportionally reduced to balance perfectly as Clemens said in the other Marlin thread.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

mekenical said:


> I agree polished chamfers look great and really make the case look top notch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE! Killer! 
Gonna be tough to pick just one!


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

mekenical said:


>


Why is bracelet partially polished?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Artie Lange said:


> Why is bracelet partially polished?


Thats the way it was made, to match the watch case.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The H2O MARLIN 40mm will have a thinner bracelet which makes it necessary to change the screw heads. The space required for the hex heads is not available or the screw head walls will become too thin and will not hold against the torgue of the screw driver. Therefore we will use slotted screws on the 22mm wide / 3.6mm heigh bracelet.

My engineer will work on the next weekend on the H2O rubber strap and the end link, which will allow standard straps to be attached without loosing the look of the bracelet end link. In this case not only normal leather straps could be attached but also ISOFRANE for example. We will make a H2O MARLIN rubber strap that will also fit to all our other watches and takes over the two groves from the end link. It will be a 24mm/22mm or 22/22mm design and using a butterfly clasp.  I´m not sure about the material, because personally I would like to go for the best possible high end rubber material instead of standard EPDM which all my competitors are using. This special rubber material would almost tripple the purchasing costs and would be the same material AP or Hublot are using for their rubber straps. It would withstand sea water or UV rays much better compared to EPDM and last about twice as long. At the end it´s all a matter of product quality we want to reach and price.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

heavyjumbo said:


> DUDE! Killer!
> Gonna be tough to pick just one!


If you don't want to wait for the preorder, go for the Torpedo


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

delete


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

mekenical said:


> Thats the way it was made, to match the watch case.


Looks great, but I can't find it on the website, and why don't the other Torpedos have polished bracelets?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Artie Lange said:


> Looks great, but I can't find it on the website, and why don't the other Torpedos have polished bracelets?


The H2O ORCA will always be delivered in standard with the fully brushed ORCA bracelet. The bracelet from Ken is special version used only for the DLC coated version of the ORCA and in this case it was a very special arrangement for one of my best customers!

Please lets move the ORCA discussion into the ORCA thread, please. Let´s talk here about the H2O MARLIN.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> The H2O ORCA will always be delivered in standard with the fully brushed ORCA bracelet. The bracelet from Ken is special version used only for the DLC coated version of the ORCA and in this case it was a very special arrangement for one of my best customers!
> 
> Please lets move the ORCA discussion into the ORCA thread, please. *Let´s talk here about the H2O MARLIN*.


Agreed. I want a Marlin with partly polished bracelet like the one for Ken, or fully polished like that Orca Dress watch you made in 2013


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Thats the way it was made, to match the watch case.


Awesome - like it!
Difficult to do?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> My engineer will work on the next weekend on the H2O rubber strap and the end link, which will allow standard straps to be attached without loosing the look of the bracelet end link. In this case not only normal leather straps could be attached but also ISOFRANE for example.
> 
> We will make a H2O MARLIN rubber strap that will also fit to all our other watches and takes over the two groves from the end link. It will be a 24mm/22mm or 22/22mm design and using a butterfly clasp.  I´m not sure about the material, because personally I would like to go for the best possible high end rubber material instead of standard EPDM which all my competitors are using.


Nice. ?

Also great to hear you're looking at alternate rubber materials. My reference point for rubber straps is the Oris Aquis. Stuff straps feel inherently cheap (even if they're not).


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I hope the new rubber straps will be orange, black


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The brushed/polished bracelet is something we could think about, but maybe brushed is loved by majority and mixed maybe by minority?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> My engineer will work on the next weekend on the H2O rubber strap and *the end link, which will allow standard straps to be attached* without loosing the look of the bracelet end link. In this case not only normal leather straps could be attached but also ISOFRANE for example.


 I love this idea as i mentioned before and showed a picture, makes me very comfortable with using different leather straps.



H2O Watch said:


> We will make a H2O MARLIN rubber strap that will also fit to all our other watches and takes over the two groves from the end link. *It will be a 24mm/22mm or 22/22mm design and using a butterfly clasp*.  I´m not sure about the material, because personally I would like to go for the best possible high end rubber material instead of standard EPDM which all my competitors are using. This special rubber material would almost tripple the purchasing costs and would be the same material AP or Hublot are using for their rubber straps. It would withstand sea water or UV rays much better compared to EPDM and last about twice as long. At the end it´s all a matter of product quality we want to reach and price.


The butterfly (or folding) clasp idea combined with a rubber strap is also a very positiv decision for me, so perhaps i can use it when the two parts are long enough, as i mentioned in an other post.
*
Clemens, thanks a lot for this information!*
I have the feeling that you are reading this thread very carefully and you are open minded for nearly any new or different ideas.
So in the point of the endlinks and the clasp of the rubber strap. 
Even if not everything will work in the end or is impossible due to the costs - that is another point but the way to make it is really gorgeous.
Thanks for the possibility to participate!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Danke für das Kompliment! 

Our straps are always very long and the H2O rubber strap, when it will be finally made, will be very long to fit 23cm wrists easily. Of course it could be shorted easily to the required length.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> The brushed/polished bracelet is something we could think about, but maybe brushed is loved by majority and mixed maybe by minority?


The polished sections of the bracelet links pick up on the beautiful polished chamfer of the case edge.

But at the same time they do make for a busier looking link structure and take attention from the stunning case which is where it belongs. Plus, a bit of polish to define edges on a case is generally welcome. Polish on a bracelet can become too blingy.

Pro and con either way, but given the choice if I were buying this piece I'd prefer a fully brushed bracelet.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Danke für das Kompliment!
> 
> Our straps are always very long and the H2O rubber strap, when it will be finally made, will be very long to fit 23cm wrists easily. Of course it could be shorted easily to the required length.


I'm going to throw something out here... By design dive straps need to be long to accommodate the added thickness of a wetsuit. However, out of the water that extra tail becomes a real pain.

To that end perhaps instead of a butterfly clasp (which are great) you consider a fold-under design like the Aquis. That way even for smaller wrists the tail stays neatly tucked out if the way and provides a very clean, polished presentation. To my knowledge none of the other boutiques are doing this.

While finding a suitable fold-under after market replacement would seem to be a good alternative, I challenge anyone to find one that will accommodate the thickness of a rubber strap. There should be more opportunity to source one as an OEM.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Danke für das Kompliment!


Ehre wem Ehre gebührt! (Das orange Ziffernblatt hab ich in der Aufzählung noch vergessen.)



H2O Watch said:


> Our straps are always very long and the H2O rubber strap, when it will be finally made, will be very long to fit 23cm wrists easily. Of course it could be shorted easily to the required length.


I know, you told me on the phone  The rubber info sounds very good to me. This could be a great add on to the steel bracelet or even an alternative to the steel bracelet.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

mitchjrj said:


> The polished sections of the bracelet links pick up on the beautiful polished chamfer of the case edge.
> 
> But at the same time they do make for a busier looking link structure and take attention from the stunning case


Polish the case too, I happen to think the H20 bracelet is stunning and fully or partly polished enhances it even more.









As an owner of an Aquis, with one the most appreciated bracelets of any watch, fully brushed just looks too dull.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> I
> While finding a suitable fold-under after market replacement would seem to be a good alternative, I challenge anyone to find one that will accommodate the thickness of a rubber strap. There should be more opportunity to source one as an OEM.


Perhaps the same class as Clemens is already using on the steel bracelet could work with some modification?
The rubber strap shouldn't be thicker than the steel bracelet.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> The brushed/polished bracelet is something we could think about, but maybe brushed is loved by majority and mixed maybe by minority?


Judging by the reactions here, I'd say you got that reversed


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The polished is really nice all or partly done.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Please, not too polished. Maybe just subtle polished accents, Done  Unless you make umpteen cases to suit 6 people

RD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love the Marlin design and am really looking forward to it. It's gorgeous. I also appreciate Clemens offering a smaller size finally. It'll only increase his fan base  and market. 
Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yikes. Too much polished SS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I love subtle polished elements


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

Just to put in my 2 cents worth of opinion, polish only to accent not the whole case. Polish seems to scratch to easy. I never really cared for to much Bling


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Well, just having a look to the amazing pictures of the Orca polished watches of Sheriffd2 & Mechanical: it is very impressive... Happy owners 

I want to say that now: I like to much the polished SS  Plus in dive mode: it will attract attract more fishes!!! 

So: I vote for a maximum of polished parts (as standard or as an option).


----------



## bhans (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning watches! I really hope to one day own a H20.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Please, not too polished. Maybe just subtle polished accents, Done  Unless you make umpteen cases to suit 6 people
> 
> RD


Exactly - in my opinion, polished makes the watch too blingy and actually "cheapens" the look


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Is the bracelet going to be standard or an option? If it's an option then why not offer both styles?


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

quicksilver7 said:


> Is the bracelet going to be standard or an option? If it's an option then why not offer both styles?


Please do, the polished bracelet adds an element of class to the rugged shape and size, not to mention how it highlights the chrome hands and dial markings (there's a reason they're not brushed).


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

No polish please. It's a dive watch not a Brighton bracelet or some dinnerware.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

rafy1 said:


> Well, just having a look to the amazing pictures of the Orca polished watches of Sheriffd2 & Mechanical: it is very impressive... Happy owners
> 
> I want to say that now: I like to much the polished SS  Plus in dive mode: it will attract attract more fishes!!!
> 
> So: I vote for a maximum of polished parts (as standard or as an option).


It depends if you want a barracuda to snack on your wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

In regards to the rubber strap, i would hope the 22mm version for the 40mm case would be proportionately shorter. There is a strong likely hood that those of us with smaller (7" and smaller) wrists will be the ones wearing the 40mm case and it would be nice not to have a ridiculously long strap that unbalances the design but would fit well on smaller wrists. This all sounds good. In terms of rubber type/quality i like what benetto cinturini does. Something in that calibre for quality and cost would be great. That said maybe there is better out there that i haven't experienced...

Bottom line is there is a lot of good stuff going on in this design...please oh please be affordable (i know we all have definitions of affordable..). The 40mm sizes and possible 9015 movement could really make this a break through watch for h2o.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

nweash said:


> No polish please. It's a dive watch not a Brighton bracelet or some dinnerware.


It's a tool watch with chrome hands and dial markings, a sterile bezel option, and wouldn't even be the first.

Also it's the favorite H2O of many, including Clemens.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

When it comes to the discussion about polished vs brushed I like the amount of polish and brushed on the prototype. Just right. I would vote to leave it as is.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I trust Clemens to make the right decision on the finish but, if I had to vote, I'd say minimal polish. Keep it toolish.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I trust Clemens to make the right decision on the finish but, if I had to vote, I'd say minimal polish. Keep it toolish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Well said - Tool Diver!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

no bling please, tool watch for the win


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

boatswain said:


> In regards to the rubber strap, i would hope the 22mm version for the 40mm case would be proportionately shorter. There is a strong likely hood that those of us with smaller (7" and smaller) wrists will be the ones wearing the 40mm case and it would be nice not to have a ridiculously long strap that unbalances the design but would fit well on smaller wrists. This all sounds good. In terms of rubber type/quality i like what benetto cinturini does. Something in that calibre for quality and cost would be great. That said maybe there is better out there that i haven't experienced...
> 
> Bottom line is there is a lot of good stuff going on in this design...please oh please be affordable (i know we all have definitions of affordable..). The 40mm sizes and possible 9015 movement could really make this a break through watch for h2o.


Agree 100% and if this to be marketed to ladies and those of us with smaller wrists than a shorter length strap is a necessity. 120/80 or less is what I ask custom strap makers to go with but depends on the L2L of course. 
Having the 9015 should open a whole new segment of the market for you as well. Solid movement that should put this H20 in a lot more hands especially with the current currency craziness in the world.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

SteamJ said:


> I trust Clemens to make the right decision on the finish


The boss knows best:



H2O Watch said:


> I have also produced the DIVE in polished again as* there was quite a high demand and I personally like that blinking surface*.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Sounds like a vote for bushed bracelet. As the bracelet is optional I may offer a certain qty in mixed configuration.

BTW, there is one special feature that might be *exclusive for the 44mm version of the H2O Marlin:

The bezel could be interchanged between the H2O KALMAR 2 and the H2O MARLIN 44mm. *

So if you own the KALMAR 2 there is a good chance the bezel could be used on both models and vice-versa. 
Please not: This feature must be checked with final product and is NOT guaranteed to work.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I also prefer the brushed version.

Back to the rubber strap. 
Perhaps it is possible beside the case integration to give the strap a little bit of structure (like the Oris rubber straps) and secondary 
it is perhaps possible to integrate the h2o logo (the circle) in the strap in form of an engraving into the rubber.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> As the bracelet is optional I may offer a certain qty in mixed configuration.


Sounds very good to me, when it is not fully polished - only line 2 and 4 of the 5 line bracelet it takes up the polished line of the watchcase (phase) on both sides - should look awesome.

When it is "optional" then when you buy 2 watches you can choose and get the best of 2 worlds (a fully brushed and a mixed configuration bracelet) ...i see my money disappearing in Marlin watches ;-)


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

grama73 said:


> line 2 and 4 of the 5 line bracelet it takes up the polished line of the watchcase (phase) on both sides - should look awesome.


It does:








I think the reverse would be even better, line 1 and 3 and 5 being polished, and 2 and 4 brushed.

But if I have to choose brushed vs. polished, then I agree with Clemens; polished is my favorite as I also like that shiny surface.


----------



## RVP (Feb 4, 2013)

I like polished Orca and will like polished Marlin.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Rubber strap: never tried AP's but am happy with anything on par with Isofrane. 

Clemens, you said your engineer will work next weekend? Poor guy


----------



## mstewart (Dec 13, 2014)

Xzibit says:


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Clemens, some bling is ok. A mix of shine and brushed will show the sophistication of final product. If I'mnot wrong, that was shown in the Oris pic earlier?


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

thong07 said:


> Clemens, some bling is ok. A mix of shine and brushed will show the sophistication of final product. If I'mnot wrong, that was shown in the Oris pic earlier?


You're not wrong; brushed middle, polished ends, brushed sides, leading to the case brushed sides with polished crown and bezel edge, etc


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Speaking of bezels, any chance the 40mm Marlin will have a turbine bezel? It's easily my favorite for among existing options. 

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

+1 for mix polished and brashed bracelet. At the end I trust a creator and dont trust Xzibit (dont care about cars, but he never did dirtbike to people. haha).


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I love the way Clemens actually pays attention to the harping and winging.
Then makes the best watch he can, at the best price he can. To satisfy as many of us he can.
Me personally a bit of shinny SS is ok by me and that bracelet is a great piece of, shall I say toolmaking/ engineering. Either way it's a damn fine one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

At the moment, these are my favorites of the perhaps available Marlin dials and bezels:









If i had to order today, i would (if possible) take a mixed (brushed and polished) bracelet for the white one (and the blue one) to increase the shiny elegant look.

For the orange/black one i would prefer the full brushed version to point out more the tool character and let the color do the rest.

In addition i would try to get the mentioned endlinks (if available) to use (custom) leather straps.
White one => white leather with black stitching
Blue one => blue leather with white (and black) stitching
Orange one => orange leather with black stitching

Just dreaming......
...
...
and then i think about the overall costs for 3 watches, bracelets, straps => o| ... and my wife :rodekaart ... a lot of work still to do before preorder starts b-)!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

grama73 said:


> At the moment, these are my favorites of the perhaps available Marlin dials and bezels:
> 
> View attachment 5857426
> 
> ...


Simple solution......Don't tell the wife


----------



## mstewart (Dec 13, 2014)

Artie Lange said:


> You're not wrong; brushed middle, polished ends, brushed sides, leading to the case brushed sides with polished crown and bezel edge, etc


I do like the brushing and polishing that Oris does. I have an Aquis Titan.

I haven't seen the Ball Hydrocarbon Deepquest in person, but the bracelet looks like a great combination as well.


----------



## mstewart (Dec 13, 2014)

What do you guys think about the end link? 

It seems kind of big and needs the finish to tie in to the case or bracelet a little more.

That being said, I still like the watch.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

This in DLC and an ETA..... Drool.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Simple solution......Don't tell the wife


...this is always on my mind when i look for new watches ;-)


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I know a lot of people aren't going to like this idea, but what if the H2O logo was machined in to the end links (or one side)? That could be pretty cool. Obviously it wouldn't be there if you change to a strap or rubber so those that want a cleaner tool diver can still have that.



mstewart said:


> What do you guys think about the end link?
> 
> It seems kind of big and needs the finish to tie in to the case or bracelet a little more.
> 
> That being said, I still like the watch.


Also, I think it is really cool that this thread is a week old and has 39 pages and over 12K views. Shows there's quite a bit of interest in this new design!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

IndustrialAction said:


> .. but what if the H2O logo was machined in to the end links (or one side)? That could be pretty cool.


Nice idea, like Tissot did it with the first revival PRS-512 Valjoux 7750 chrono steel bracelet, they made it look like a "T" on the endlink







and you are right, no matter which strap you are using in the end you got the H2O logo on the endlinks.


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

I would love to see just a touch of red on the white dial.


----------



## husonfirst (Nov 20, 2011)

What is the reason for a different color on the bezel from 45 min to 15 min on the blue dial watch? I've seen different colors from 0 - 15 min. or 0 - 20 min. for diving purposes but not 45 - 15.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thai_John said:


> I would love to see just a touch of red on the white dial.


I think this will not be possible due to the MOQ Clemens mentioned before and the H2O logo ist applied.

In an other statement from Clemens, i think i read that he is planning, that there will be the option for a orange minute hand and/or a orange second hand,
perhaps in additional customizing you can get a red second hand tip instead ;-)







or the "more red version" of the second hand..


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

grama73 said:


> View attachment 5858434


Nice, I'd love to see the same white inlay but with the minute markings up to 15 only (like this)...and also the same again, but with a white baton dial instead of shield.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> T


Any plans for something in between the sterile design and the minute markers, like this.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Artie Lange said:


> Nice, I'd love to see the same white inlay but with the minute markings up to 15 only


Like this?


----------



## jossta (Mar 28, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Simple solution......Don't tell the wife


Is there any other way to buy stuff?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

jossta said:


> Is there any other way to buy stuff?


Yes, buy your wife also a watch (if she likes watches) or some clothes/......../jewellery/wellness weekend and so on 
=> brings a decrease in anger and discussion *BUT* increases the complete package price for your watch... ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thai_John said:


> I would love to see just a touch of red on the white dial.
> View attachment 5858378
> 
> View attachment 5858386


That looks good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

grama73 said:


> I think this will not be possible due to the MOQ Clemens mentioned before and the H2O logo ist applied.
> 
> In an other statement from Clemens, i think i read that he is planning, that there will be the option for a orange minute hand and/or a orange second hand,
> perhaps in additional customizing you can get a red second hand tip instead ;-)
> ...


Red tip hand looks great!


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

husonfirst said:


> What is the reason for a different color on the bezel from 45 min to 15 min on the blue dial watch? I've seen different colors from 0 - 15 min. or 0 - 20 min. for diving purposes but not 45 - 15.


I had assumed it picked up some influence from batman.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Artie Lange said:


> Any plans for something in between the sterile design and the minute markers, like this.


That's what I was saying earlier in this thread, to use a grey minute markings so they don't stick out as much on the white dial. I believe the white orca dial uses grey markers.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Also other brands are using the batman theme at the moment, but as Rolex does with GMT function


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

husonfirst said:


> What is the reason for a different color on the bezel from 45 min to 15 min on the blue dial watch? I've seen different colors from 0 - 15 min. or 0 - 20 min. for diving purposes but not 45 - 15.


I don´t really know an answer, it looks more symmetric/harmonic to me, also there is no second timezone function (using 1-12 scale) i see it as a design element.

On the other hand the classic version (0-15) wouldn't look too bad at all:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

grama73 said:


> Also other brands are using the batman theme at the moment, but as Rolex does with GMT function
> 
> View attachment 5860410


It makes sense for a GMT but not for a 3-hand diver IMO. Maybe it's just for aesthetics which I like very much. The blue and black work very well together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm really hoping for no polished SS, that'd be a no go for me. I'd end up having to brush it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

jossta said:


> Is there any other way to buy stuff?


For many years Im telling my wife half price of what my staff cost. I use to spend a lot for dirtbike parts/gears/bikes. My last is $600 Shoei halmet. I have never been caught cause she still believe half is still too expensive.


----------



## jossta (Mar 28, 2012)

grama73 said:


> Yes, buy your wife also a watch (if she likes watches) or some clothes/......../jewellery/wellness weekend and so on
> => brings a decrease in anger and discussion *BUT* increases the complete package price for your watch... ;-)


Ha, this doesn't work for me b/c my wife doesn't like anything expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

grama73 said:


> I don´t really know an answer, it looks more symmetric/harmonic to me, also there is no second timezone function (using 1-12 scale) i see it as a design element.
> 
> On the other hand the classic version (0-15) wouldn't look too bad at all:
> 
> View attachment 5860570


Something is not right with the black quarter against the blue. Can't put my finger on why.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Something is not right with the black quarter against the blue. Can't put my finger on why.


Better this way?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

grama73 said:


> Better this way?
> 
> View attachment 5861410


Nice. 
Can you reverse black and blue? 
I'm wondering if it'd look better with less blue ? It'd also make it wear smaller with less continuity between dial and bezel.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Can you reverse black and blue?


Sorry can´t do this - only a simple paint program :-(


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Simple solution......Don't tell the wife


What wife?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

grama73 said:


> Nice idea, like Tissot did it with the first revival PRS-512 Valjoux 7750 chrono steel bracelet, they made it look like a "T" on the endlink
> View attachment 5858226
> 
> and you are right, no matter which strap you are using in the end you got the H2O logo on the endlinks.


I think that would look pretty cool!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seems a bit tacky. Id rather keep it simple


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Seems a bit tacky. Id rather keep it simple
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I'm with you.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

Danny T said:


> That's what I was saying earlier in this thread, to use a grey minute markings so they don't stick out as much on the white dial. I believe the white orca dial uses grey markers.


Omega and Breitling also use grey markers on their white bezels, it's the only way to go.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Seems a bit tacky. Id rather keep it simple
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah





Axelay2003 said:


> Jeep99dad said:
> 
> 
> > Seems a bit tacky. Id rather keep it simple
> ...


You could be right and I'm ok with that. That said, as pointed out earlier, those end links are huge and nothing special. Seems like a good opportunity to do something with them. Maybe a logo isn't the way to go but it definitely could stand to be improved in some way


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

The only thing on the Marlin, where I would like to see a modification, are the end links. For me they don`t match the rest of the watch. I would prefer different style end links, but can not really tell in which way.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

nweash said:


> I had assumed it picked up some influence from batman.





grama73 said:


> Also other brands are using the batman theme at the moment, but as Rolex does with GMT function
> 
> View attachment 5860410


That only works for GMT watch, not for count-up timer bezel.

But hey! How about make a special GMT bezel for Batman color scheme? Something like Omega Seamaster 300 Spectre


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

What about to have a high resolution glossy Marlin logo just above the H2O brand? Instead to have the "Marlin" model typing I mean.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Thai_John said:


> View attachment 5866330
> 
> The only thing on the Marlin, where I would like to see a modification, are the end links. For me they don`t match the rest of the watch. I would prefer different style end links, but can not really tell in which way.


I think the issue is that is a folded or moulded piece, rather than solid stainless like the watch case. 
I'm assuming production will fix the bugs.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The brushing for the casewill be changed from circular to straight brushing. The end link, case and bracelet will be brushed into the same direction. The end link itself is CNC made and will have sharper groove sides. This was just first prototype some months ago.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> The brushing for the casewill be changed from circular to straight brushing. The end link, case and bracelet will be brushed into the same direction. The end link itself is CNC made and will have sharper groove sides. This was just first prototype some months ago.


Told ya so. No doubts from me Clemens

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> The end link, case and bracelet will be brushed into the same direction. The end link itself is CNC made and will have sharper groove sides.


Sounds very good to me!
I think in the end it will fit and match perfectly - no doubt about it.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> What about to have a high resolution glossy Marlin logo just above the H2O brand? Instead to have the "Marlin" model typing I mean.
> 
> View attachment 5866962


I would buy that in a New York minute! (just with a brushed ss bezel)


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

commanche said:


> View attachment 5866938


OT from this post, but the photo reminds me that what the boutique world needs are more examples of these quality NATO's with better hardware. I'm amazed this hasn't become an after market product yet.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

No problem for me with the end links. 

If there was to be a marlin picture I would rather it be in the case back or rotor than the dial. 
I like the clean dials right now. 

However any marlin picture starts looking like a Casio I think.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IndustrialAction said:


> You could be right and I'm ok with that. That said, as pointed out earlier, those end links are huge and nothing special. Seems like a good opportunity to do something with them. Maybe a logo isn't the way to go but it definitely could stand to be improved in some way


I agree with you and ThaiJohn on the end link. They seems odd on the watch and don't go with it. Also seem to cheapen the look. But that's just my opinion of an early rendering. 
More importantly to me, they seem too substantial... long and tall. They will make the watch appear/wear longer and taller than it is. 
I'd probably not use the bracelet but use straps due to this.

I would love to see two sets of spring bar grooves, one for bracelet and one higher and closer to the case for straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The new end link will probably look more like a piece of the bracelet, similar to the added pieces included with the Torpedo to change the bracelet to other cases, but more refined to match the look of the lugs on the Marlin, and bracelet side, and hide the space in the lug area. I'm sure knowing Clemens it will be a piece of art itself.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

grama73 said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 5858874


*Much *better. It's not easy to see because it's so enlarged, but the other dial-bezel combination seems way too busy, over 120 markers.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I think when the case and the endlink are brushed linear it makes a complete different look. 
In addition, when Clemens says the edges are sharper in the endproduct, this will increase the look positive.
Overall i think it is a good combination of function, stability and design. 
We should always keep the costs in mind. You can surely increase the costs for the endlicks to an outstanding amount but in the end nobody will pay the price.

Same is the Marlin on the dial. Sure this looks great *BUT* when you make it in a very good quality, with sun stabil colors and so on it will increase the price of the dial a lot and in the end....same story as above.

I personally like this clean dials with not every information possible printed.

A dream could be a rotor with an engraved and enamel coated Marlin which can be seen through the caseback...but i fear the costs of this special thing


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Agreed. Knowing him and his ability to envision a perfectly cohesive final product, it'll look just right ! He also has a good eye for aesthetic 


mekenical said:


> The new end link will probably look more like a piece of the bracelet, similar to the added pieces included with the Torpedo to change the bracelet to other cases, but more refined to match the look of the lugs on the Marlin, and bracelet side, and hide the space in the lug area. I'm sure knowing Clemens it will be a piece of art itself.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Agreed. Knowing him and his ability to envision a perfectly cohesive final product, it'll look just right ! He also has a good eye for aesthetic 


mekenical said:


> The new end link will probably look more like a piece of the bracelet, similar to the added pieces included with the Torpedo to change the bracelet to other cases, but more refined to match the look of the lugs on the Marlin, and bracelet side, and hide the space in the lug area. I'm sure knowing Clemens it will be a piece of art itself.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

It not like H2O hasn't put a little something on their divers before - they had Scuba Steve on the OceanicTime 8000m SE...








OK Maybe not a full color Marlin, but even a chrome outline on the dial (maybe as a n option, instead of the Name or Depth Limit) on one would be nice.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Sharksmile said:


> It not like H2O hasn't put a little something on their divers before - they had Scuba Steve on the OceanicTime 8000m SE...
> 
> View attachment 5873370
> 
> OK Maybe not a full color Marlin, but even a chrome outline on the dial (maybe as a n option, instead of the Name or Depth Limit) on one would be nice.


No thanks, that's just tacky imo to have a marlin logo/picture on the dial


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I dunno about a metal end link and then fitting a straight lug strap to it. I'm just not a fan of that look, even on the tudor or Rolex. Visually it adds bulk to the case IMO.

I vote 2 spring bar locations which would probably be more cost effective anyways.

I just got my Orca Torpedo in today and the location of the spring bar is PERFECT. I have my sailcloth strap on it and it fits as tight to the case as you can get with ZERO binding of the strap. There is actually a relief machined into the case to allow the strap to move freely at the lug to prevent binding. And the torpedo comes with the fitted end links for the bracelet.

I can only assume the Marlin will be the same. Clemens is a genius.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Agreed. Knowing him and his ability to envision a perfectly cohesive final product, it'll look just right ! He also has a good eye for aesthetic


I think Brice has summed it up nicely. The "development" has been discussed. Clemens knows what sells and will build accordingly taking into account some excerpts from the discussion.

Enough flogging. Show us the choices & let's get on with it. 

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Danny T said:


> I dunno about a metal end link and then fitting a straight lug strap to it. I'm just not a fan of that look, even on the tudor or Rolex. Visually it adds bulk to the case IMO.
> 
> I vote 2 spring bar locations which would probably be more cost effective anyways.
> 
> ...


I vote for this too. Not a fan of fastening straps to an end link. 2 sets of spring bar holes if necessary. Worked great on the Victorinox DiveMaster, and LumTec has utilized this now.

Now on with the show..
RD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm glad you guys agree. Two sets of spring bar holes makes a lot of sense and I don't know why more watch brands don't do it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> I vote for this too. Not a fan of fastening straps to an end link. 2 sets of spring bar holes if necessary. Worked great on the Victorinox DiveMaster, and LumTec has utilized this now.
> 
> Now on with the show..
> RD


+2, not a fan of the end link/strap connection like on the Pelagos. Like the two spring bar hole better.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm confident the end link for the strap will look great Clemens has great ideas it will be no exception.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

mekenical said:


> I'm confident the end link for the strap will look great Clemens has great ideas it will be no exception.


I'm getting the idea Clemens already has everything set and will do as he see's fit. We've seen this from the last thread Danny T put up. So as I said, our opinions are noted, and probably EOD. Build it! ;-)

This end link business must be the new thing, and not sure how Clemens can do it much differently. The product is the product, and the H20 / Helberg reputation precedes itself. It's all good.

RD


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We might be all bond together at our heads: Two spring bar positions are already included into the design!  This allows the use of different straps, different thickness of straps or even the end shape of the leather strap could be round to fit perfectly to the case. It all depends on your ideas. 

Not sure about the Marlin on the dial, because it might be difficult to print perfectly. On Photoshop everything is possible.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, that's me sorted. Any lingering doubts (because I'm not a bracelet guy) are gone with the two spring bar positions. Let's get this pre-order going!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Two spring bar positions sounds very good to me as i like to use different straps!

The Marlin on dial problem - everything is possible i think, only a matter of the costs...as always.
In addition i personally think that the "line" Clemens put up with the name on the dial (Kalmar, Orca) should be continued.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks great. Please don't put any pictures of fish/marlin on the dial please. So tacky.


Very interested in the rubber strap you mentioned, what is the superior rubber material that AP and Hublot use that you are also planning to?

You also mentioned the rubber strap will accommodate 23cm wrists, will this be shortened for the 40mm model? Us small waisted people will be wrapping that thing around our arms twice to fit it!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Will not disclose the material as there are too many copy cats out there.  The rubber strap could be easily shortened and therefore could be used on the 40mm watch as well. The strap will be a 24/22mm and 22/22mm design using the same 22mm clasp.

I´m also more for the clear dial and as the same dial could be used in the KALMAR 1 / KALMAR 2 / MARLIN / ... I will not put the model name on the dial.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

I am ready to pre-order... what more is there to discuss..?:-|:-|:-|


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I like the idea of the clean dial.

Could the lumed caseback be a Marlin instead of the H2O logo? That would work. I think it would be cool to incorporate the model's info somewhere


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m also more for the clear dial and as the same dial could be used in the KALMAR 1 / KALMAR 2 / MARLIN / ... I will not put the model name on the dial.


??? Just wondering - the dial feets should be different due to the crown position (3 versus 4) ??? Or are there perhaps plans to change the crown position on the Kalmar 2 - don´t hope so...



commanche said:


> I am ready to pre-order... what more is there to discuss..?:-|:-|:-|


100% - the more decidable parts, the more the problems to decide


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> We might be all bond together at our heads: Two spring bar positions are already included into the design!  This allows the use of different straps, different thickness of straps or even the end shape of the leather strap could be round to fit perfectly to the case. It all depends on your ideas.
> 
> Not sure about the Marlin on the dial, because it might be difficult to print perfectly. On Photoshop everything is possible.
> 
> View attachment 5879986


Brilliant 🏻


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, the dial feet are different, but the design will be produced also for crown at 03:00.

The Marlin could not be printed with Sl on the display case back crystal, because it´s not possible to print that fine with SL.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> We might be all bond together at our heads: Two spring bar positions are already included into the design!  This allows the use of different straps, different thickness of straps or even the end shape of the leather strap could be round to fit perfectly to the case. It all depends on your ideas.
> 
> Not sure about the Marlin on the dial, because it might be difficult to print perfectly. On Photoshop everything is possible.
> 
> View attachment 5879986


You're psychic... U read my mind!!!

Mind blown 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Will not disclose the material as there are too many copy cats out there.  The rubber strap could be easily shortened and therefore could be used on the 40mm watch as well. The strap will be a 24/22mm and 22/22mm design using the same 22mm clasp.
> 
> I´m also more for the clear dial and as the same dial could be used in the KALMAR 1 / KALMAR 2 / MARLIN / ... I will not put the model name on the dial.


Good call

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, the dial feet are different, but the design will be produced also for crown at 03:00.


Ahhh - good to know - this opens a lot of new options for the Kalmar/Kalmar 2 watches... 
Clemens, it gets more difficult by every new statement from you to decide..... ;-)


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Will not disclose the material as there are too many copy cats out there.  The rubber strap could be easily shortened and therefore could be used on the 40mm watch as well. The strap will be a 24/22mm and 22/22mm design using the same 22mm clasp.
> 
> I´m also more for the clear dial and as the same dial could be used in the KALMAR 1 / KALMAR 2 / MARLIN / ... I will not put the model name on the dial.


Borealis has just launched their in house 22 mm rubber strap which took 1 year to formulate, according to Maria. I have bought 1 piece to try and I must say I am quite satisfied with it, having paid only $15 plus $10 for shipping. It is not as thick as the original Isofrane but quite soft and bendable - more testing needed as I just received it. It will be a great boost for us to get a high standard of material vs the pricey brands for the Marlins strap. I really appreciate the developmental work that is done from the micro brands at affordable price points.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> The Marlin could not be printed with Sl on the display case back crystal, because it´s not possible to print that fine with SL.


How fine are we talking? I was thinking something like this:










The design can be modified to fit the SL printing parameters


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Absolutely impossible to print with SL! The space we could use on the crystal is maybe just 1cm diameter and these fine structures are impossible to print. It´s even difficult to print the seconds on a dial.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Well, it was worth a try


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I won't like to fan the flames but perhaps the sapphire caseback could be laser engraved with a Marlin


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The plan is to have the following info and motive in chomed on the case back crystal. This means the dark parts are shiny like a mirror.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> The plan is to have the following info and motive in chomed on the case back crystal. This means the dark parts are shiny like a mirror.
> 
> View attachment 5883882


Seriously, you let the cat out of the bag early. But I like it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> The plan is to have the following info and motive in chomed on the case back crystal.
> View attachment 5883882


*Awesome!
*
Edit:
_Former comment deleted - not the right place!_


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

grama73 said:


> *Awesome!*
> This just helps me to come over the mokume gane theme...;-)


Do you mean "calm, over"? I hope.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> The plan is to have the following info and motive in chomed on the case back crystal. This means the dark parts are shiny like a mirror.
> 
> View attachment 5883882


Oh, *HELL YES!*
I am happy with this news.

Now for the $60,000,000 Question: Do I get an ORCA, or do I wait for a MARLIN?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice. I love things like this that are just for the owner.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Outstanding!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I like the caseback! Alot


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Two Qs:

No drilled lugs at all, correct? Changing straps is so much easier with the drilled lugs. 

Can someone educate me on the "engraved/lumed" display case back? Why engraving is a positive if I have a display case back? I assume the figure will hamper seeing the movement?


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Way Cool! (caseback) Perfect watch for my Florida winters, probably want a blue dial now.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The plan is to have the following info and motive in chomed on the case back crystal. This means the dark parts are shiny like a mirror.
> 
> View attachment 5883882


Outstanding!!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pretty cool case back. Also answers my water resistance questions. 
3000m!
I wonder what the overall case thickness will be for the 40mm?
If it's 13mm or under that's seriously impressive and cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

The way I see it and this probably will not help your decision but to me and this is only my opinion.
The Marlin will have a definite advantage regarding individualisation on preorder.
If your patient then wait. If you are not get the Orca.
There is a third choice. Life is too short. Just get both of them.
Just my opinion though!
Regards
N


Sharksmile said:


> Oh, *HELL YES!*
> I am happy with this news.
> 
> Now for the $60,000,000 Question: Do I get an ORCA, or do I wait for a MARLIN?


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Maybe I missed it in the earlier posts, but what is the L2L for the 40mm version?


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

Sharksmile said:


> Do I get an ORCA, or do I wait for a MARLIN?


Get the one with the curved rehaut.


----------



## ally_p (Sep 23, 2014)

thorne said:


> Maybe I missed it in the earlier posts, but what is the L2L for the 40mm version?


Something I'm also keen to find out!


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Any possibility for red-enamel like dial? 
I saw Chrono-Swiss red chrono few years ago and it had very red, deep glossy dial like red enamel. I still can not forget how shocking and beautiful it was.
With glossy dial quality of H2O, I am sure it will be awesome. (Here is the youtube link for Chrono Swiss red chrono. you guys really should go there and check it out. 



)













View attachment 5891314
View attachment 5891322


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

yorksj said:


> Any possibility for red-enamel like dial?
> I saw Chrono-Swiss red chrono few years ago and it had very red, deep glossy dial like red enamel. I still can not forget how shocking and beautiful it was.
> With glossy dial quality of H2O, I am sure it will be awesome.


Awesome for sure, but not really for sale...as Clemens mentioned earlier in this thread color is not selling very good


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The lug to lug length of either case hasn't been disclosed yet I think but looking at the profile drawings it shouldn't be an issue with the lug curvature. When The numbers do come the lug to lug will probably look long but in reality should wear smaller with the case curve and lug tips ending below the case back.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This case truly has an awesome profile.



boatswain said:


> The lug to lug length of either case hasn't been disclosed yet I think but looking at the profile drawings it shouldn't be an issue with the lug curvature. When The numbers do come the lug to lug will probably look long but in reality should wear smaller with the case curve and lug tips ending below the case back.
> 
> View attachment 5892242


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dupe. Sorry


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> The plan is to have the following info and motive in chomed on the case back crystal. This means the dark parts are shiny like a mirror.
> 
> View attachment 5883882


My goodness!

Flagship, indeed

Everyday I get to browse this thread and find some new awesome design

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

As much as I like this one, the Kalmar 2 MG, apart from sending me broke. The dial layout is too much alike. I did promise my last watch would be a chronograph with numbers.
However, this is bugging me. I want one.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

ndw6 said:


>


The more i see it - the more i love it...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Same to me....


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Update on the rubber strap:
We will develop this weekend our new *rubber strap based on our bracelet micro adjustment clasp*. I think this clasp type is way better compared to standard buckles or the usual butterfly clasps.  With the special rubber material I´m sure it will become one of the rubbers straps in the market.

Will show images from the weekend work asap. 

Getting quite excited about the rubber strap..... LOL


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

To save me going back the last 24 pages, did we have a lug width on the 44mm?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Update on the rubber strap:
> We will develop this weekend our new *rubber strap based on our bracelet micro adjustment clasp*. I think this clasp type is way better compared to standard buckles or the usual butterfly clasps.  With the special rubber material I´m sure it will become one of the rubbers straps in the market.


Always great to see when the smaller brands innovate. 🏻


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

44mm: 24mm lugs
40mm: 22mm lugs


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Update on the rubber strap:
> We will develop this weekend our new *rubber strap based on our bracelet micro adjustment clasp*. I think this clasp type is way better compared to standard buckles or the usual butterfly clasps.  With the special rubber material I´m sure it will become one of the rubbers straps in the market.
> 
> Will show images from the weekend work asap.
> ...


Rubber better than ISO?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Ratchet and Rubber equals Hot! Really great.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Update on the rubber strap:
> We will develop this weekend our new *rubber strap based on our bracelet micro adjustment clasp*. I think this clasp type is way better compared to standard buckles or the usual butterfly clasps.  With the special rubber material I´m sure it will become one of the rubbers straps in the market.
> 
> Will show images from the weekend work asap.
> ...


I tried this and it worked pretty well. I used the Benarus Strap and a Boschett ratcheting buckle.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dude you mangled that strap lol

Nice try though. I like the concept.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Dude you mangled that strap lol
> 
> Nice try though. I like the concept.


Glad it wasn't an Isofrane, yikes


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. Keeps getting better !!!


R we there yet??? ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Danny T said:


> Dude you mangled that strap lol
> 
> Nice try though. I like the concept.


Damn that looks like crap 

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Keeps getting better !!!
> 
> R we there yet??? ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Agreed! Mr Clemens. You obviously have this all figured out, and I suspect you did from the start. It's a big chess game to you & you've calculated our every move.

So please take into account all aspects of your creative prowess pertaining to this particular watch. Calculate carefully what's involved, and lay it all out for us at a reasonable price. 

Thanks Man!

RD


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

As a potential newcomer to the h2o family, how does the h2o preorder usually work?
Is there a smaller deposit followed by a larger balance closer to completion? Or is it all upfront?
Thanks guys


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

boatswain said:


> As a potential newcomer to the h2o family, how does the h2o preorder usually work?
> Is there a smaller deposit followed by a larger balance closer to completion? Or is it all upfront?
> Thanks guys


Usually it's 40/60 or 100% with an incentive.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> As a potential newcomer to the h2o family, how does the h2o preorder usually work?
> Is there a smaller deposit followed by a larger balance closer to completion? Or is it all upfront?
> Thanks guys


The real fly-in-the-ointment is that ridiculous "confabulator". I've visited the H2O site numerous times, and with "mechanicals" assistance, and I can never find all the options one is eligible to choose.

I will be PM'ing my colleague and H20 guru, "mechanical" to help me order this watch, should I be able to manage it when the #'s come in 

RD


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Damn that looks like crap
> 
> RD


You should have seen the "bad" ones! HA. So the execution wasn't the best..I'm an ideas guy!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

GoBuffs11 said:


> You should have seen the "bad" ones! HA. So the execution wasn't the best..I'm an ideas guy!


It's about the cahones I suppose LOL -- You rock man!

RD


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> The real fly-in-the-ointment is that ridiculous "confabulator". I've visited the H2O site numerous times, and with "mechanicals" assistance, and I can never find all the options one is eligible to choose.
> 
> I will be PM'ing my colleague and H20 guru, "mechanical" to help me order this watch, should I be able to manage it when the #'s come in
> 
> RD


First thing is don't use IE browser. Use chrome. And if the choices you pick don't load on the configurator, reload the page and try it again.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Danny T said:


> First thing is don't use IE browser. Use chrome. And if the choices you pick don't load on the configurator, reload the page and try it again.


I'm using "firefox" on a mac. Don't get into computer slamming please  But thanks. I will be calling on either or both of you when push comes to shove. ;-)

Thanks mate!
RD


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

yorksj said:


> Any possibility for red-enamel like dial?
> I saw Chrono-Swiss red chrono few years ago and it had very red, deep glossy dial like red enamel. I still can not forget how shocking and beautiful it was.
> With glossy dial quality of H2O, I am sure it will be awesome. (Here is the youtube link for Chrono Swiss red chrono. you guys really should go there and check it out.
> 
> ...


One day Clemens will realize there is a red dial obsessed fanbase that hungers for microbrands to offer cool watches with the precious color of RED!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Shishou said:


> One day Clemens will realize there is a red dial obsessed fanbase that hungers for microbrands to offer cool watches with the precious color of RED!


Perhaps if Clements finds himself in "the Orient" ;-)
RD


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Perhaps if Clements finds himself in "the Orient" ;-)
> RD


Orient is one of the only decent brands that consistently puts out a red dial version. I just wish they all didn't have charge meters and the Orient logo isn't to my taste.

But Red M-Force and Red Saturation Diver are very sexy specimens!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

boatswain said:


> As a potential newcomer to the h2o family, how does the h2o preorder usually work?
> Is there a smaller deposit followed by a larger balance closer to completion? Or is it all upfront?
> Thanks guys


I guess it really depends on Clemens and how far the release is.
Sometimes it's a deposit, then balance when it's ready.
The last one was preorder and full payment but I did a deposit and then 4 payments over the month. 
No matter what it'll be up to the man himself. I have a feeling the project is far more advanced than we think it is. Time will tell.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Shishou said:


> One day Clemens will realize there is a red dial obsessed fanbase that hungers for microbrands to offer cool watches with the precious color of RED!


I can't say I'm a red dial kind of guy, or even yellow but hey what ever rocks your boat.
I've seen a couple of red ceramic bezels I like.
So I'll say it again, have you seen this. It really rocks my Doxa! If you know what I mean?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

I am just so sick of Black, Blue, and Orange/highlights dials on the majority of watches. 


Red is a powerful color and I personally find it to have so many variations in coloring versus Orange and Yellow.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Shishou said:


> I am just so sick of Black, Blue, and Orange/highlights dials on the majority of watches.
> 
> Red is a powerful color and I personally find it to have so many variations in coloring versus Orange and Yellow.


That's fine, your entitled to your opinion. Take a breath and let it go.
I'm sure Clemens will do his best if he can.
I knew I'd seen a couple somewhere.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

I just wish he would try the waters with a limited number of Red options to see how they do.


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

A watch with deep red glossy dial has strong character, very noticeable, and beautiful.
it may not suitable as only watch, but it would be perfect for second watch or third, fourth etc.. 
here is some watches with red glossy(some of them are matte though) dial 
View attachment 5912058
View attachment 5912066
View attachment 5912074
View attachment 5912090
View attachment 5912114


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Shishou said:


> I just wish he would try the waters with a limited number of Red options to see how they do.


I don´t really think so. As Clemens said before there is a "Minimum of Quantity" when he orders dials. So the "red limited Edition" must have the same selling oportunities
as the other dials have....and there is the problem. Perhaps he can make it with a special order and when a before declared amount of orders come together he will produce it.?

Folding clasp for rubber strap:
Perhaps this could work with a 22mm width without destroying the strapend
22mm 316L Stainless Steel Wetsuit Ratchet Buckle Button Control diver extension


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

After receiving my torpedo ( long second markers ) I'm thinking this dial is the way to go plus it will match the extra bezels in all the colors.
















I still think the long seconds look better, making at a glance easier to read. The short markers seem blurry to look at.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

mekenical said:


> After receiving my torpedo ( long second markers ) I'm thinking this dial is the way to go plus it will match the extra bezels in all the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The smaller seconds markers dissappear a bit beside those hour markers. I prefer the (original) long seconds... But, long or short, I'm "on the hook" for a unit. 
Would be nice to see it (long seconds) as an option...
Like a wise man once said....I believe it was Mick Jagger..."you can't always get what you want".


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mekenical said:


> After receiving my torpedo ( long second markers ) I'm thinking this dial is the way to go plus it will match the extra bezels in all the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes sense to me. I'm leaning that way too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

But isn't one a rehaut dial and the torpedo not-rehaut? Shouldn't we expect the short markers on the rehaut be more visible?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I told ya'll so 

I voted long from the onset lol


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

dsvilhena said:


> But isn't one a rehaut dial and the torpedo not-rehaut? Shouldn't we expect the short markers on the rehaut be more visible?


With the rehaut it'll look even better IMO
And add a 3D look


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Totally agree with Danny on his 2 last posts


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's the same dial Ken posted with an on the wrist perspective



















But for the white dial I strongly hope that the minute markers are grey and not black.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Another shot


----------



## reklaw80 (Oct 19, 2013)

I've owned one H2o before... an Orca with dive case and turbine bezel. 

It was a genuinely lovely piece but I had to reluctantly flip it due to the large (ish) size of the watch and the small (6.7") size of my wrist. 

So the imminent prospect of a 40mm H2o has got my trigger finger itching and I'm checking this thread on the daily for updates. 

The black sterile bezel render has got me drooling as well as the prospect of having one of the superb H2o bracelets back on the wrist. 

Resistance will be futile. 

P.S. will there be an option for the turbine bezel on the Marlin? If so, take my money right now.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

mekenical said:


> Another shot


I know lumed bezel markers are all the rage, but the black numbers look much better with a black dial. Awesome combo.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

From the point of symmetry look the shorter lines are better,
from the point of 3d effect the longer lines are better (my opinion).
=> Clemens has to decide (and has already as i mentioned before)

And when you buy a Kalmar 2 MG with new shield dial you already should get the long lines...just as an option ... ;-)


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Another shot


Sorry for straying off topic. But can I see the lume shot of that beast? So that i can anticipate whats coming from Marlin


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Great looking prototypes - waiting for L2L and thickness info!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Turbine bezel is amazing, i wish the Marlin had it


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

You are thinking about something similar to this:


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

lookín good Clemens, always one step ahead of the crowd!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> You are thinking about something similar to this:


Awesome, this with black/orange dial and black/orange bezel inlay => my choice!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> You are thinking about something similar to this:
> 
> View attachment 5927866


Hell yeah

includes the 40mm model hopefully?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> You are thinking about something similar to this:
> 
> View attachment 5927866


Yes!!! Im in love 

Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

it looks really nice.
hope there will be at least a orange dial if red can not be made..


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Not full orange, but maybe a bit more interesting!


----------



## Abe (Jan 7, 2010)

Sign me up for one, this looks beautiful!

Any chance we get a chromed date window like on the Orca GMT?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, chromed date window would be possible if there is enough interest. Might look more valuable compared to the current solution. 

What do you think?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, chromed date window would be possible if there is enough interest. Might look more valuable compared to the current solution.
> 
> What do you think?


Honestly i am not quite sure if it looks really more valuable.
In the Orca GMT it is - in my eyes - completely different. The shield markers, the 24h circle and so on - it makes a different look.

Just thinking of an alternative idea like

1. orange date disc - it is more hidden, optically in the background








or even, from the symmetric point -

2. no date at all, date is overestimated


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

For me personally I prefer a full OJ dial although the render with the black inner ring looks good.

IMO the dial will look smaller with the black inner ring. 

It won't make a diff to me either way as I'll be going with different colour choices anyways.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Not full orange, but maybe a bit more interesting!


That looks very good. Cut down on the Orange a bit, make the watch look smaller...
Adds depth too.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I


H2O Watch said:


> Yes, chromed date window would be possible if there is enough interest. Might look more valuable compared to the current solution.
> 
> What do you think?


Personally I think the chrome date window would be too much with the date located where it is, and being so close to the 4 and 5 o clock round markers which have SS surrounds. Way too busy and tacky.

If you want to put a SS frame around the round date opening you'd need to move the date to where the 3 o'clock round maker is. But I don't know if the date wheel position falls into that exact spot.

I'd prefer to keep the date where it is and no chrome/SS frame.

I think a date wheel matching the dial would be better.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Keep the date window where it is please, no border/frame is required


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think so too, the chromed border is disturbing and not required. We have the chromed hour marker and I would like to leave the date as invisible as possible. 

Date wheel:
I will not make a orange date wheel as the custom date wheel production is quite expensive. Also the blue dial will get the black date wheel.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Date wheel:
> I will not make a orange date wheel as the custom date wheel production is quite expensive.


A pity - this should have been an unique part...(without costs in mind)... ;-)

So, back to "date basic" - not the worst choice at all.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> I think so too, the chromed border is disturbing and not required. We have the chromed hour marker and I would like to leave the date as invisible as possible.


Agreed. Calls too much unnecessary attention.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thought cost would be an issue for custom date wheel. 
Date as is seems fine to me as it is without frame and in that location



H2O Watch said:


> I think so too, the chromed border is disturbing and not required. We have the chromed hour marker and I would like to leave the date as invisible as possible.
> 
> Date wheel:
> I will not make a orange date wheel as the custom date wheel production is quite expensive. Also the blue dial will get the black date wheel.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the subtle date as is with no frame and round cutout.


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Not full orange, but maybe a bit more interesting!


Would also look great in a blue/black combination, blue dial, black chapter ring, blue/black bezel. Great work!


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I like the subtle date as is with no frame and round cutout.


 That and the date is not angled, looks good on either wrist.


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

So we now have 55 pages of posts and no pre order as of yet. I have an idea, whoever gets the last post on the last page the minute the pre order starts gets a free Marlin compliments of H20.
What a great idea. ;-) Just a thought


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Marlin should be ready for delivery around May 2016. I whould say its too early for pre-order, but im fresh fish in watches so I could be wrong.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

vladg said:


> Marlin should be ready for delivery around May 2016. I whould say its too early for pre-order, but im fresh fish in watches so I could be wrong.


I don´t think so. Clemens wrote earlier in this thread that his engineer is designing some endlinks to use leather straps and in addition a case fit rubber strap.
So i think it will take some time to fix all this points and then pre-order will start, thinking about January 2016 - if earlier i am prepared .

Also Clemens wrote in the Kalmar thread that he is planning a Kalmar 1 stainless steel revival in a set, which perhaps should start within this year.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

This thread is like two weeks old. I'm sure the pre-order will start when he's ready


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

IndustrialAction said:


> I'm sure the pre-order will start when he's ready


I agree 100% and i am sure that Clemens is a marketing professional ;-)

No matter when the pre-order begins, I look forward to it.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

grama73 said:


> vladg said:
> 
> 
> > Marlin should be ready for delivery around May 2016. I whould say its too early for pre-order, but im fresh fish in watches so I could be wrong.
> ...


Not like we don't have enough watches to enjoy, whats a little more ideas thrown into the mix.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Ok I'm on the fence with the date wheel. The orange dial, even though is an expensive effort for little out come, I really don't mind it. One thing I do know is that too much orange is just wrong!








My opinion on the circular date window, definitely no chromed ring to highlight, I find circular date Windows minimalist and sometimes it would be better not to have it at all.
If your going to go to the trouble to have a date window, it would be nice to actually be able to read it.








Theses are just after thoughts and ugly

















Disclosure Statement. This rant is valid from 9 November 2015 This rant is a personal rant written and edited by me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## davezp25 (Jul 29, 2013)

I think the orange/black combo that Clemens posted nails it, highly readable, great contrast and enough black to tone it down. I actually like the black date window peaking through. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

ndw6 said:


> Ok I'm on the fence with the date wheel. The orange dial, even though is an expensive effort for little out come, I really don't mind it. One thing I do know is that too much orange is just wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watches to wear on Queens Day in Netherlands


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

This project is looking great Clemens. Any idea of price range at all? I'm on the edge of my seat.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Mate, if Clemens was a New Zealander , I would've expected a knight hood.
By now.
Sir Clemens Helberg!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

dsvilhena said:


> Great watches to wear on Queens Day in Netherlands


Dutch?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Perhaps Clemens can us show some renderings of the endlinks and the rubber strap end when he got the construction ready....


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is a first idea of the rubber for the H2O MARLIN in 22mm width. The rubber strap on the MARLIN with 44mm diameter will be a 24/22mm design and will look slightly different.

This is ALPHA status and some changes will be made: 
- car tire profile on backside
- thickness is not final and might be reduced
- design is just first rough idea
- the strap length adjustment is not included yet

The two groves take up the design from the end link and I think this looks classic. The strap should not be a usual copy of the ISOFRANE! If you want ISOFRANE design, buy the original.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That looks pretty dam good Clemens. The two grooves to follow the link is killer. And I like the fact that the link is shorter than the lug ends and actually does not make it look heavy at all like the Rolex and Tudor. Really well done. But seeing this design I'd take it!

Look fwd to seeing the integrated rubber look minus the link


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Here is a first idea of the rubber for the H2O MARLIN in 22mm width. The rubber strap on the MARLIN with 44mm diameter will be a 24/22mm design and will look slightly different.
> 
> This is ALPHA status and some changes will be made:
> - car tire profile on backside
> ...


I think that looks great and it's interesting to continue the groove of the end link into the strap.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Clemens - respect!
Awesome idea with the continuation of the lines.
The endlink looks great in combination with the rubber, also a leather strap should look good in these endlinks and make a great overall look.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The rubber strap looks groovy!


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Wish the rubber could just integrate into the lugs. No end link necessary. I think I will have to keep dreaming forever on that one.


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

nweash said:


> Wish the rubber could just integrate into the lugs. No end link necessary. I think I will have to keep dreaming forever on that one.


+1, the end links make the case look chunky. Else, maybe the end link can be removed and rubber strap mounted inward on a second set of spring bar holes?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks pretty good! Great work. I'd be happy with either this idea or a strap that fits right up to the case. Both fine for me. Like the grooves. 
My only hope is that on the 40mm the ratcheting buckle isn't too huge and bulky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

The end link design looks great!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Never been a fan of using end links in rubber straps. Doesn't look right to me aesthetically. I really dislike it on the Tudor for example. 
I must say this is the best one I've seen so far though I'd prefer a straight end rubber w/o end links.


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

I think the strap should be available in red too.


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Here is my aquaracer 500m with end link rubber strap 
and other pictures are sinn u1, new aquaracer 500 ceramic without endlink but with suitable rubber end shape


























rubber with endlink makes the watch more chunky and less sporty 
I dont think Tag Heuer removed their end link on newer Aquaracer because the design engineers are pool


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I think it could use some holes to let the skin breathe a bit. I find solid rubber straps uncomfortable when wearing for a long time


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

IndustrialAction said:


> I think it could use some holes to let the skin breathe a bit. I find solid rubber straps uncomfortable when wearing for a long time


Agreed! Some holes would be appreciated


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The rubber strap should be universal for the H2O / HELBERG watches. The production incl. the high end material is quite expensive and certain MOQ must be respected. This would make no sense for just one model with low (? /  ) sales QTY. Therefore we will not use a fitting end design for the rubber strap for the H2O MARLIN, but could offer our first rubber to nearly all our customers who bought the H2O KALMAR Titanium (2011), the H2O ORCA, H2O KALMAR 2, H2O KALMAR (2016), HELBERG CH6, HELBERG CH8, HELBERG CH... 

I think holes will not look as good as the proposed more classic design. When you look to high end Swiss brands you won´t find many of them with holes for some reason.  If you want holes you could always go for the Isofrane or one of the many copies.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> The rubber strap should be universal for the H2O / HELBERG watches. The production incl. the high end material is quite expensive and certain MOQ must be respected. This would make no sense for just one model with low (? /  ) sales QTY. Therefore we will not use a fitting end design for the rubber strap for the H2O MARLIN, but could offer our first rubber to nearly all our customers who bought the H2O KALMAR Titanium (2011), the H2O ORCA, H2O KALMAR 2, H2O KALMAR (2016), HELBERG CH6, HELBERG CH8, HELBERG CH...
> 
> I think holes will not look as good as the proposed more classic design. When you look to high end Swiss brands you won´t find many of them with holes for some reason.  If you want holes you could always go for the Isofrane or one of the many copies.


100% agreement!
I like this idea a lot!

In the end you can get a H2O rubber to fit all H2O watches, even the Hydra with 22mm should be possible with the 22-22 rubber,
and for the Marlin you have additionally this customized endlinks to make it an nice and clear look.

Who does not like the endlinks must not use them to fix the rubber, right?



H2O Watch said:


> H2O KALMAR (2016)


This means the Kalmar steel revival comes in 2016 and not in the end of 2015? - just for my watch - buying - plans ;-)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It´s just limited time on my side to introduce the new H2O KALMAR!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> It´s just limited time on my side to introduce the new H2O KALMAR!


No problem with time waiting - just a problem with spending money on other H2O watches ;-)


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi 
any idea which blue does marlin going to have?? light glossy like first picture or deep glossy like second picture, or.. totally different blue than below pictures?


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Clemens, stop teasing!! 
Come out with it already!!!


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

yorksj said:


> Hi
> any idea which blue does marlin going to have?? light glossy like first picture or deep glossy like second picture, or.. totally different blue than below pictures?
> View attachment 5958994
> View attachment 5959010


*DEEP BLUE,* plzkthx

Hmmm...Sunburst effect would not hurt at all. (like how the ocean gets when i am out fishing..)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

yorksj said:


> View attachment 5958994


Awesome - that´s my taste.
Where did you get this picture?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Great call!!
Couldn't agree more. 


H2O Watch said:


> The rubber strap should be universal for the H2O / HELBERG watches. The production incl. the high end material is quite expensive and certain MOQ must be respected. This would make no sense for just one model with low (? /  ) sales QTY. Therefore we will not use a fitting end design for the rubber strap for the H2O MARLIN, but could offer our first rubber to nearly all our customers who bought the H2O KALMAR Titanium (2011), the H2O ORCA, H2O KALMAR 2, H2O KALMAR (2016), HELBERG CH6, HELBERG CH8, HELBERG CH...
> 
> I think holes will not look as good as the proposed more classic design. When you look to high end Swiss brands you won´t find many of them with holes for some reason.  If you want holes you could always go for the Isofrane or one of the many copies.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I think holes will not look as good as the proposed more classic design. When you look to high end Swiss brands you won´t find many of them with holes for some reason.  If you want holes you could always go for the Isofrane or one of the many copies.


I think holes are necessary...... where else will you to put the pin of the buckle. LOL


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Honestly speaking, this rubber strap will have NO holes on top!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The Rubber strap you include with the Orcas is an example of no holes, it's very nice without needing holes


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I think the 2 grooves are good enough! Makes it look high end and the inside of the strap with a tire tread design will offer great comfort. 

Let's get it on!


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Honestly speaking, this rubber strap will have NO holes on top!


Any chance it's going to be possible to wear the rubber strap without end links attached?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

nweash said:


> Any chance it's going to be possible to wear the rubber strap without end links attached?


Yes it will which is the design intent with the fitted links. So the strap on its own will be a std straight end design


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Danny T said:


> Yes it will which is the design intent with the fitted links. So the strap on its own will be a std straight end design


Seems a bit redundant. So using the link is the means by which the strap is considered "fitted"? Also, how does one size this rubber strap in conjunction with the "ratchet clasp" -- surely sizing isn't dependent of the ratchet aspect.

Unless this strap is extremely pliable and comfortable and can be sized I see the potential of a beautifully made costly piece of kit that will remain in the presentation box, as we incorporate the mainstay ISO's & nato / zulu's / leather etc

It all sounds good in theory, so just asking. It's a great design feat indeed, though I'm still not a fan of scabbing onto the end link. Clemens is going to do what he's going to do, so I find some of this inclusion in design a bit of a waste of time, other than to patronize us in the guise of feedback. ;-)

RD


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Seems a bit redundant. So using the link is the means by which the strap is considered "fitted"? Also, how does one size this rubber strap in conjunction with the "ratchet clasp" -- surely sizing isn't dependent of the ratchet aspect.
> 
> Unless this strap is extremely pliable and comfortable and can be sized I see the potential of a beautifully made costly piece of kit that will remain in the presentation box, as we incorporate the mainstay ISO's & nato / zulu's / leather etc
> 
> ...


I hear what you mean and this would be nice, but again, this route will only make the strap custom to this one watch, and with MOQ requirements, it's not known how many of these watches will sell to support this strap option. The cost and MOQ to produce XXX straps when only XX watches will be sold/bought will most likely not support it.

Not to mention the requirement to jack the final sell price to justify it.

I prefer the fitted rubber strap option myself, but from a production standpoint I get where Clemens is coming from.

I think Clemens should do a WUS forum watch where he makes a very limited run of watches (say 50-75) and go all out and say a budget of $2k or something along those lines where we can get what we all want


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm actually happy with all aspects of the Marlin creation. I do perfectly understand the benefit of the strap being able to be used across a variety of models. That's smart for certain.

I just have this feeling that Clemens has already made a lot of the decisions we are bandying about throughout this discussion, and the build / design of this strap is another aspect that's been preordained 

That's all. Looking forward to wrap up & purchase options at a good price. I certainly won't be in for a 2K WUS watch though ;-) But you, well, you should just buy out Clemmens and be done with it LOL -- You & your bride would be stocked & stoked

RD


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

No matter how much we can really decide or even give an impulse to Clemens, some of our aspects i can find in some of his postings.
So it gives me a good feeling which is worth a lot.

In the end he alone takes the risk and has to decide what to do and to sell.

The idea with a multi use rubber strap is from the financially point of view more than understandable and hopefully keeps up a the good price relation


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> I'm actually happy with all aspects of the Marlin creation. I do perfectly understand the benefit of the strap being able to be used across a variety of models. That's smart for certain.
> 
> I just have this feeling that Clemens has already made a lot of the decisions we are bandying about throughout this discussion, and the build / design of this strap is another aspect that's been preordained
> 
> ...


LOL I can't afford Clemens.....his watches I barely, but find a way, and most important, the bride has NO IDEA. She only knows about the CH6 and this Marlin....LOL


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Danny T said:


> ...and most important, the bride has NO IDEA. She only knows about the CH6 and this Marlin....LOL


!! R E S P E C T !!

Unfortunately, my wife has a very good nose for new watches in the house and even recognizes the differences of my various Kalmar 2 models - no chance to hide it at all :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

aron said:


> Any possibility of a MOP dial? I always wanted Kalmar with MOP dial but I just couldn't get over the case size. A 40mm Marlin in MOP would be awesome! Preferably white MOP with white bezel!


I like this.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Artie Lange said:


> I like this.


That's hawt...


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Will this dial option also be available in gloss black?*



H2O Watch said:


> Here comes the H2O MARLIN black MOP based on the dial 18 from the KALMAR 2 with the second handset option.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Ok guys, I've read all your rants. I think it's about time we let Clemens get on with his design.
I find it very refreshing that he answers as many questions as he can, as a businessman myself I probably wouldn't.
I'm really looking forward to the end results and if I don't like the watch , the end links or the rubber strap. I'm just going to vote with my wallet.
Seriously guys you are way to serious and critical. 
My Mukame Gane should have been here by now, do you hear me complaining, no. It will get here when it gets here.
Life is too short for these issues.
You could always buy a Tag or a Rolex. What design choice would you have?
Sorry for the rant, just voicing my opinion.
Bring on the conflict! I like it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

ndw6 said:


> I think it's about time we let Clemens get on with his design.
> I find it very refreshing that he answers as many questions as he can, as a businessman myself I probably wouldn't.


Ok, but it is also a kind of marketing and customer requirement to use such a forum as a basis for publicity and further selling.
Due to Clemens working history i think he knows what he is doing and he uses this kind of media in a professional way.



ndw6 said:


> My Mukame Gane should have been here by now, do you hear me complaining, no. It will get here when it gets here.


Right, but for some of us the time waiting, it is a hard time. 
No matter how much watches you already have. 
This is not complaining at all.
More or less it is a mood description which shows the anticipation.



ndw6 said:


> You could always buy a Tag or a Rolex. What design choice would you have?


Depends on the money you will like to spend. 
If money doesn't play the role there are more than one possibilities to customize watches from this brands,
e.g. Rolex => Blaken, Hunter, etc.

In the end it's all about watches = hobby, nothing more...

Just my opinion!

(love this thread)


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Bickering and opinions are what keeps this thread alive and at the top. 

The buzz would die down if we didn't. 

I'm sure Clemens appreciates that as much as well constructed contributions to the design elements. 

So what I'm really trying to say is BUMP


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I respect Clemens' decision not to add holes to the rubber strap. It is his design and that's cool. That said, I, for one, will never use it in all likelihood. 

With a bracelet, your wrist gets some air to it. Between the solid case, fitted lugs, solid strap and full on adjustable dive buckle, it will probably be like wrapping your wrist in a layer of plastic wrap. I imagine wrists sweating all day long and the skin getting clammy from constantly being moist. At least three vent holes or something on the top sides would let some air in. It just looks really uncomfortable, even if the rubber is supper nice and soft.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

IndustrialAction said:


> I respect Clemens' decision not to add holes to the rubber strap. It is his design and that's cool. That said, I, for one, will never use it in all likelihood.
> 
> With a bracelet, your wrist gets some air to it. Between the solid case, fitted lugs, solid strap and full on adjustable dive buckle, it will probably be like wrapping your wrist in a layer of plastic wrap. I imagine wrists sweating all day long and the skin getting clammy from constantly being moist. At least three vent holes or something on the top sides would let some air in. It just looks really uncomfortable, even if the rubber is supper nice and soft.


I think that's only really a problem for people who wear their watches tight, and certainly there are a lot of people who do. Personally, I can't stand a tight watch, in any material. I wear all of my watches loose enough that they can freely move up and down my wrist, so solid rubber straps never bother me and I don't ever feel any benefit from having one with holes. I guess what all that means is, I like the design of the Marlin strap and since I don't like wearing bracelets and wear all of my watches on rubber, leather or zulu, this rubber option means I'll definitely be ordering a Marlin when they're available.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm dissapointed to see all you gents lost track of what's really important.... Long minute markers ;-) 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

dpelle said:


> I'm dissapointed to see all you gents lost track of what's really important.... Long minute markers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the longer seconds markers are easier to see and add more 3D effect to the rehaut.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> LOL I can't afford Clemens.....his watches I barely, but find a way, and most important, the bride has NO IDEA. She only knows about the CH6 and this Marlin....LOL


I had a mate that used to tell his Wife everything and if she didn't like it his famous words where.
" There's the front door and that's the back door" Ponting.
believe it or not 24 years, still married.


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

IndustrialAction said:


> I respect Clemens' decision not to add holes to the rubber strap. It is his design and that's cool. That said, I, for one, will never use it in all likelihood.
> 
> With a bracelet, your wrist gets some air to it. Between the solid case, fitted lugs, solid strap and full on adjustable dive buckle, it will probably be like wrapping your wrist in a layer of plastic wrap. I imagine wrists sweating all day long and the skin getting clammy from constantly being moist. At least three vent holes or something on the top sides would let some air in. It just looks really uncomfortable, even if the rubber is supper nice and soft.


wut??? there are no holes to the rubber strap? Without holes, our wrists will not be able to breathe and gangrene may set in, we will risk losing our hands! how will we wear our watches then? say it isn't so ... oh dearie me.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

LOL, I get what you're saying. Maybe I'm the only one that's worn a solid strap longer than a few hours and got that not-so-fresh feeling haha


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

thong07 said:


> wut??? there are no holes to the rubber strap? Without holes, our wrists will not be able to breathe and gangrene may set in, we will risk losing our hands! how will we wear our watches then? say it isn't so ... oh dearie me.


Superb - a lot of nearly unworn H2O watches will appear in the sales corner due to the wearing - risk.

Perhaps it is an option to produce and sell a special breathing layer to wear between the wrist and the rubber....;-)


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

IndustrialAction said:


> LOL, I get what you're saying. Maybe I'm the only one that's worn a solid strap longer than a few hours and got that not-so-fresh feeling haha


+1


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

grama73 said:


> thong07 said:
> 
> 
> > wut??? there are no holes to the rubber strap? Without holes, our wrists will not be able to breathe and gangrene may set in, we will risk losing our hands! how will we wear our watches then? say it isn't so ... oh dearie me.
> ...




Well at least the straps haha


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

dpelle said:


> I'm dissapointed to see all you gents lost track of what's really important.... Long minute markers ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Pure Hot!


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Is there any chance that there will be a *full deep blue bezel insert* to match the dial?
I saw that there is a half black/blue one from Clemen's first post..

Sorry if this was covered, but i haven't had coffee yet and don't want to dig thru 60 pages.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Sharksmile said:


> Is there any chance that there will be a *full deep blue bezel insert* to match the dial?
> I saw that there is a half black/blue one from Clemen's first post..
> 
> Sorry if this was covered, but i haven't had coffee yet and don't want to dig thru 60 pages.


Not that I've seen, keep wishing ya never know!


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Pure Hot!


I'm so glad it's a gloss black dial and not matte. That just looks amazing.


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Very elegant yet industrial design! I like it! If I read the alpha specs correctly, you stated an inside tire track design? Maybe a wave pattern may be more appropriate given the nautical themes of your watches...just a though. Also, I'm so digging the fact that it will be interchangeable...will the ratcheting clasp be available as both an H20/HELBERG option? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

TripleCalendar said:


> I'm so glad it's a gloss black dial and not matte. That just looks amazing.


More reason to polish some of the steel as well.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Artie Lange said:


> More reason to polish some of the steel as well.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

nweash said:


> Bickering and opinions are what keeps this thread alive and at the top.





nweash said:


>


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> Another CUSTOM H2O ORCA VINTAGE version I have finished today. Will be shipped today into the US and I´m VERY sure we will see more pictures soon by one of our WUS members.
> 
> The rose/bronze DLC coating is the hardest DLC coating I could get in Germany and is unbelieveable hard: 5500 Vickers *MEASURED */ not marketing brochure number!  That´s about double as hard as our German made black DLC coating, which is already really strong.


 I'll take a rose-gold Marlin, thanks.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

grama73 said:


> !! R E S P E C T !!
> 
> Unfortunately, my wife has a very good nose for new watches in the house and even recognizes the differences of my various Kalmar 2 models - no chance to hide it at all :roll::roll::roll:


I feel for you.

My wife hasn't noticed my new ones much and probably thinks they're cheap quartzes anyway.

I have every intention of maintaining this status quo.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Pure Hot!


Absolutely stunning, that combo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

dpelle said:


> Absolutely stunning, that combo.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Perfection!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Artie Lange said:


> More reason to polish some of the steel as well.





Artie Lange said:


> I'll take a rose-gold Marlin, thanks.


Artie likes the "bling bling" eh ;-)

RD


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

Riddim Driven said:


> Artie likes the "bling bling" eh ;-)


And I'm not the only one ;-)



H2O Watch said:


> I have also produced the DIVE in polished again as there was quite a high demand and I personally like that blinking surface.


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

I just saw this a couple of days ago, but has price and availability been mentioned on this one? I need a diver, and this looks amazing.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

cba191 said:


> I just saw this a couple of days ago, but has price and availability been mentioned on this one? I need a diver, and this looks amazing.


No, and it will be a preorder which will take months.


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

mekenical said:


> No, and it will be a preorder which will take months.


Don't know how preorders on watches work, exactly. But I'm assuming it requires patience and a bit of guesswork.

Even so, I'm in. Now I just have to figure out what size. My biggest watch, and I don't have many is a Fortis B-42. It is a good size. A little bigger should be fine, much smaller and it may be a problem. My Stowa flieger is a 41mm, but it is almost all dial. My wrist is just under 7"


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

while I can't wait for the pre-order- with me just getting my Torpedo a few weeks ago, I definitely can wait to save some more money before putting it into the Marlin!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We have made numerous changes over the last days and weeks and incorporating them into the 44mm + 40mm version is a challenge. The case design incl. the new shorter end links is done now for both watches. We will work the next weekend on the rubber straps and the black MOP dial, which we will adopt from the dial 18 of the KALMAR 2 as shown nicely some posts ago in this thread.

We also integrated the H2O ORCA turbine bezel into the H2O MARLIN design. There will be two turbine bezel designs, one solid and one for inclining inlay.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

That´s nice!
A MOP with adapted Dial 18 look should look awesome.

Is the solid turbine bezel steel engraved and without inlay? 
Will the inclining bezel be also sapphire as mentioned before or ceramic like in the Orca Series?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

grama73 said:


> That´s nice!
> A MOP with adapted Dial 18 look should look awesome.
> 
> Is the solid turbine bezel steel engraved and without inlay?
> Will the inclining bezel be also sapphire as mentioned before or ceramic like in the Orca Series?


The two turbines bezel are different in construction: The solid one is higher with horizontal surface and it´s not using SS inlay.

All inlays are sapphire inlays with lumed numbers.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I want a MOP date wheel, Haha just kidding.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

mekenical said:


> I want a MOP date wheel, Haha just kidding.


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

That looks gorgeous. Shame I probably can't cough up the money for this 'til the pre-order. But I seriously have to reconsider my watch buying plans for the next year.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> We have made numerous changes over the last days and weeks and incorporating them into the 44mm + 40mm version is a challange. The case design incl. the new shorter end links is done now for both watches. We will work the next weekend on the rubber straps and the black MOP dial, which we will adopt from the dial 18 of the KALMAR 2 as shown nicely some posts ago in this thread.
> 
> We also integrated the H2O ORCA turbine bezel into the H2O MARLIN design. There will be two turbine bezel designs, one solid and one for inclining inlay.


Sweet as chocolate!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Today we have finished the design of the first H2O rubber strap.  Both strap sides are about 9cm long (9+9+5 (watch)= 23cm total) and should fit the strongest wrist. The sides of the strap are bevelled on top and bottom side for comfortable wearing. For the H2O MARLIN the plan is to use it with a clasp in the style of our bracelet clasp incl. micro extension.

Here are some simple shots from the CAD of the 40mm version:


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks great.

Will a slightly shorter version be available for the 40mm smaller wristed people? Theres nothing worse than a long overlap of a strap


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thje rubber strap is never overlapping as it must be shortened/cutted to the size of your wrist. Both sides are going into the clasp! Same as with the SINN or Steinhart rubber strap.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

wow, loving the rubber strap renders, another fine detail to what is shaping up to be an amazing new flagship model


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## davezp25 (Jul 29, 2013)

Looking good, and hopefully feels good as well! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> We have made numerous changes over the last days and weeks and incorporating them into the 44mm + 40mm version is a challenge. The case design incl. the new shorter end links is done now for both watches. We will work the next weekend on the rubber straps and the black MOP dial, which we will adopt from the dial 18 of the KALMAR 2 as shown nicely some posts ago in this thread.
> 
> We also integrated the H2O ORCA turbine bezel into the H2O MARLIN design. There will be two turbine bezel designs, one solid and one for inclining inlay.


Wow ! The turbine bezel on this is a major selling point for me. Live that thing. The one on the right looks fantastic. Left seems tall. ?
Really well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Today we have finished the design of the first H2O rubber strap.  Both strap sides are about 9cm long (9+9+5 (watch)= 23cm total) and should fit the strongest wrist. The sides of the strap are bevelled on top and bottom side for comfortable wearing. For the H2O MARLIN the plan is to use it with a clasp in the style of our bracelet clasp incl. micro extension.
> 
> Here are some simple shots from the CAD of the 40mm version:


I must admit the end links don't work for me when combined with a rubber strap. Just like it didn't work for me in Tudor or Steinhart. 
Can the strap be used without them like a regular rubber ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I must admit the end links don't work for me when combined with a rubber strap. Just like it didn't work for me in Tudor or Steinhart.
> Can the strap be used without them like a regular rubber ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I can't say I'm a fan of rubber but I'm liking this.
In answer to you question, I think earlier posts showed 2 pin positions for other straps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I am very happy to see this result.

Also the length is very good and through the possibility of shortening it will fit nearly every wrist. Using a H2O like clasp with micro-adjustment makes it perfect.

Also the end link solution is one of my favourite things, other straps should work also and this, in the end, brings the complete package above a lot of other competitors.

Will the rubber be available in other colors than black, like white or orange to match the dials/inlays/watches?...
I know, just finished the first H2O rubber and next annoying question coming along...;-)


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I just went back a bit and with the development i the rubber strap. I was wondering if Clemens will off a matching orange strap.



H2O Watch said:


> I have been out to the 97th birthday of my grandma today, but for you I have found a few minutes to bring more color into the dials. What do you think?
> 
> @Rafi1: Please send me an invite to your next VIP party. I´m sure in Dubai they know very well how to party.
> 
> ...


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

ndw6 said:


> I just went back a bit and with the development i the rubber strap. I was wondering if Clemens will off a matching orange strap.


I think you´re right. 
It was just an idea because Clemens told us that it will also work on the other H2O watches due to the fact that it is not a case specific end and so the selling rate can increase...


----------



## Maluaka (Nov 11, 2015)

Apologies for clogging up the thread...

Clemens, I sent you and email back on the 11th. I know you're busy, I just wanted to see if you got it or if your email system blocked it. 

percivilla at mac dot com

Thanks!


----------



## Maluaka (Nov 11, 2015)

Maluaka said:


> Apologies for clogging up the thread...
> 
> Clemens, I sent you and email back on the 11th. I know you're busy, I just wanted to see if you got it or if your email system blocked it.
> 
> ...


Wow that was quick!

Thank you very much for the email Clemens!

Top notch service folks!

Carry on...


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry if missed it but what is the lug to lug going to be for the 40mm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Theres not been any size details released yet. All we know so far is 40mm and 22mm lug width.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Thje rubber strap is never overlapping as it must be shortened/cutted to the size of your wrist. Both sides are going into the clasp! Same as with the SINN or Steinhart rubber strap.


Sphincter check!


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

44=24/40=22



H2O Watch said:


> Here is a first idea of the rubber for the H2O MARLIN in 22mm width. The rubber strap on the MARLIN with 44mm diameter will be a 24/22mm design and will look slightly different.
> 
> This is ALPHA status and some changes will be made:
> - car tire profile on backside
> ...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> Today we have finished the design of the first H2O rubber strap.  Both strap sides are about 9cm long (9+9+5 (watch)= 23cm total) and should fit the strongest wrist. The sides of the strap are bevelled on top and bottom side for comfortable wearing. For the H2O MARLIN the plan is to use it with a clasp in the style of our bracelet clasp incl. micro extension.
> 
> Here are some simple shots from the CAD of the 40mm version:


Clemens, I absolutely love the look of the integrated rubber strap and end link. I am very excited to see a design like this produced by a micro-brand watch company.

Excellent work! :-!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

DEMO111 said:


> Clemens, I absolutely love the look of the integrated rubber strap and end link. I am very excited to see a design like this produced by a micro-brand watch company.
> 
> Excellent work! :-!


Agreed. This is well beyond flipping through a parts catalogue to Frankenstein something together.

I hesitate to refer as "micro-brand" though. I've noted my dislike of this term on many occasions. It's a brand, size independent. A boutique perhaps. Micro to me always seems to undermine an established brand. Fresh off Kickstarter sure. But at this juncture notsomuch.

This is really impressive stuff to look behind the curtain and see all the work that goes into the process. It validates the design and the product and comfort in the purchase, that you're not just getting something that has been cobbled together. I'm new to H2O (DannyT clued me in) and am wondering why I'm so late to the party.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Clemens, I absolutely love the look of the integrated rubber strap and end link. I am very excited to see a design like this produced by a micro-brand watch company.
> 
> Excellent work! :-!


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

A week and no updates...cold, so cold....

All the shine from those K2 Mokume Ganes has distracted everyone I guess...


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

I hope this is an option. H2O Piano Black edition









It will match my car nicely (ha, I wish)


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Sharksmile said:


> A week and no updates...cold, so cold....
> 
> All the shine from those K2 Mokume Ganes has distracted everyone I guess...


My assumption is Clemens may need a break. I am sure he has his listening system on.
I've been thinking and I know orange is not the most popular and a bit Dutch but I was thinking something in orange, turbine bezel in a stealth/ minimalist, probably not on the cards.
Just a thought.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That´s true! Starting from the new year I will have to come down from my permanent 80hour working weeks. We will see more pre-configured models and less customization from 2016 onwards and/or we will see a different pricing for custom made and standard item. 

The H2O MARLIN construction has been finalized and all CAD drawings are ready to ask my supplier for their quotation. It has been a long ride starting at the end of 2014 and I for myself believe this will be the most perfect watch I have created so far. Of course design is always a question of taste, but from technical point of view I have no improvements anymore in my mind. 

The new 40mm + 44mm sample production based on the final CAD drawings will start in February/March and theoretically the mass production could arrive in July / August time. With two months in mind for delays I think it´s save to say the H2O MARLIN could be shipped around October 2016.

It is the first time I will be offering a much smaller than usual for H2O watch with 40mm diameter and I´m really keen to see how this will be accepted by the audience.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

That's good to hear, from my point of view October 2016 could offer me the chance for another one of your watches.
I don't think the New Kalmar 1 will be in my budget, so soon after the MG. I am looking forward to the new designs. I don't think I will be interested in the 40mm, a bit small for me. You have opened up a wider market for yourself though.
I understand, in a small way where your coming from, I run a small electrical contracting business, no where near as big as I used to but I also have a small 10 acre block of land, between doing accounts, quotes, installs, invoices, fixing fences, chasing sheep, chickens, neighbours animals, fixing fences that other neighbours stock have gone through. It's a seven day a week job with no lunch break. Still I love it, I wouldn't have it any other way. No suburbia and just a 35 minute drive to a major airport.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I think you will be pleasantly surprised!



H2O Watch said:


> That´s true! Starting from the new year I will have to come down from my permanent 80hour working weeks. We will see more pre-configured models and less customization from 2016 onwards and/or we will see a different pricing for custom made and standard item.
> 
> The H2O MARLIN construction has been finalized and all CAD drawings are ready to ask my supplier for their quotation. It has been a long ride starting at the end of 2014 and I for myself believe this will be the most perfect watch I have created so far. Of course design is always a question of taste, but from technical point of view I have no improvements anymore in my mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## mstewart (Dec 13, 2014)

Clemens,

So almost 2 years to bring the Marlin to market. What would you say the average time to market is for your other watches?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It only took that long, because I really wanted to make that perfect in my eyes. I was and I´m not in a hurry with this project as I have several new watches in my office which are waiting for their release.  At the end this thread gave some great hints for further improvements, which I included the last weeks. But now is the time to close the CAD program and to proceed to the next step.

I have my own engineer here in Germany to create together with me the designs and CAD drawings. H2O is totally independent from any OEM and I sure between all micro brands only H2O has this resource *in house*. In result we could be very fast with the development if necessary. Therefore the minimum time between idea start and mass production in stock is 4-5 months.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update! Can you provide the lug to lug on the 40mm at this time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

44mm= 24mm lugs
40mm= 22mm lugs


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Do the bracelets taper smaller towards the clasp ?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

no.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Any idea on price? I know it may be silly to ask but starting to ink of a watch budget for 2016.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> 44mm= 24mm lugs
> 40mm= 22mm lugs


I think he meant length of the case, L2L, not lug width for straps. 
 I'd like to know the L2L as well ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Another great watch. On my list for sure. Clemens you are a rock star


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

I haven't bought a Christmas watch, in spite of a lot of great deals that popped up, because I need to make sure that I have money for this one.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> The H2O MARLIN construction has been finalized and all CAD drawings are ready to ask my supplier for their quotation. It has been a long ride starting at the end of 2014 and I for myself believe this will be the most perfect watch I have created so far. Of course design is always a question of taste, but from technical point of view I have no improvements anymore in my mind.
> 
> The new 40mm + 44mm sample production based on the final CAD drawings will start in February/March and theoretically the mass production could arrive in July / August time. With two months in mind for delays I think it´s save to say the H2O MARLIN could be shipped around October 2016.


Sounds very good for me - perfect timing for my internal H2O watch list 



H2O Watch said:


> It is the first time I will be offering a much smaller than usual for H2O watch with 40mm diameter and I´m really keen to see how this will be accepted by the audience.


I think it will surely work fine, perhaps not in the amount of the 44mm version but sufficient!

I already know some persons who are waiting for this 40mm version...
A good friend of mine with a small wrist size and 2 girls (my wife and a very good friend of her) are looking forward to the 40mm MOP version... ;-)


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Ok I'm going to eat my words, I decided a while ago to have a bespoke watch box made for 12 watches. I have 11 now and last was going to be a chronograph Omega Titanium or a Panerai, not considering how bad our dollar is at the moment but that's not the problem.
The problem is my new affliction is H2O/ Helberg watches. I want more. My second hasn't even turned up. Up until last December 2014 I hadn't even heard of Helberg, when I discovered the DLC/ Bronze CH6 and it was sold out. It got reissued.
Since April last year I have purchased 10 watches, not all very expensive except for the MG coming.
Anyway just thought I'd share that. It's Monday morning for me, off to work to make some $$$$$ for upcoming Marlin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Pardon the off-topic question: when is the pre-order for the new Kalmar opening? Should be sometime soon...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m working with my Cinema4D rendering specalist on the preparation of the data for the visual configurator. The step from the CAD files to C4D data is quite long as we are working brushed textures and they are extending the time for preparation by factor 10. If we would use just beadblasted finish the preparation would take 2-3 days, but brushing surface is horrible to prepare.

So I think we will have in December the pre-order start for the KALMAR 1 and the MARLIN will follow in January / February with delivery end 2016.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Can I I just do a preorder, prepay now?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

ndw6 said:


> Can I I just do a preorder, prepay now?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


lol. Tired of waiting huh? I hear you; at least you don't want to wait to pay. xD


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Has it been decided what movement you are using yet?

Last update was ETA 2892 or Miyota 9015


----------



## Watchlojza (Nov 5, 2015)

H20/Clemens: I have few questions:
1. Will preorders be opened till mid march 2016? 
2. Full payment is when preordered? 
3. Is this one going to be modular like Orca or not? 

Not decided yet, I guess I'll wait for the configurator and final price though ☺.

Alimtuma kwa kutumia simu yangu juu ya hewa.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Steppy said:


> Has it been decided what movement you are using yet?
> 
> Last update was ETA 2892 or Miyota 9015


Not decided yet. Maybe both movements will be available, but not all dials will be available for every movement.



Watchlojza said:


> H20/Clemens: I have few questions:
> 1. Will preorders be opened till mid march 2016?
> 2. Full payment is when preordered?
> 3. Is this one going to be modular like Orca or not?
> ...


I´m expecting to start the pre-order January/February. The drawings are final and only depends on the preparation of the visual configurator.

Payment as usual: 
- 40% deposit / 60% balance payment or
- 100% full payment at order and receiving a special incentive with a value >$100

Only the ORCA series is modular, but changing bezels might be possible on the H2O MARLIN (must be verified when mass production arrived).


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Good gives me 2 or so months to start my lay-by



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchlojza (Nov 5, 2015)

Clemens: thanks a lot! Decisions, decisions ☺. Just to clarify, a I'm looking for my first proper watch and I like H2O a lot. 

Alimtuma kwa kutumia simu yangu juu ya hewa.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A choice of movements would be nice, i would be willing to sacrifice some amount of dial choices to get the movement i want. I would be choosing a 9015 most likely to keep my cost down but i of course would love the ETA. I also like the idea of some "stock" models to keep costs down as i believe Clemens mentioned could happen. It might help me from being paralyzed by choice. Bottom line is that this model will have a lot of options to please a large amount of people. Well done. I think i would probably be looking at a 40mm case with a shield dial (black, blue or white), minimalist sapphire bezel and a 9015. I am sure that will change as we learn the options though!


----------



## Watchlojza (Nov 5, 2015)

That's right, once the configurator is up and running, preferences are a subject to change 👍. 

Alimtuma kwa kutumia simu yangu juu ya hewa.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Not decided yet. Maybe both movements will be available, but not all dials will be available for every movement.


Oh please please please ETA 2892 or 2824

P.S. Clemens, I sent you an email earlier today because I saw you posting a bit and I thought you might have some time to answer. When you have chance take a look and get back to me. No rush.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

As I mentioned once before, That "confabulator" is very iffy. I could never get it to work properly, but obviously everyone else has no problem with it. I mean "mechanical" & "jerryp" of course. Oh, I meant "Danny T". Those 2 Marlins on the back..... Clemens said he did that for Danny & his wife :-(

Clemens, haven't you become successful enough that you no longer have to be subsidized by us all to make your watches. I certainly can't loan watch makers money anymore to build their products, so unfortunately I'll have to wait and see if there's any spoils left next October. For a 10 month investment I really should get the watch super cheap. Otherwise you really should just take $25 USD tops in earnest money.

I'll stick with the brands that can afford to produce watches in confidence they will sell, and I will buy when ready. The times they are a changin'.

I love the Marlin, and if upon completion / release, I can nail a nice one, then giddy-up! 

Enjoy the ride & the drama peeps! I'll just follow the bouncing hairspring.

RD


----------



## AndrewFromTexas (May 16, 2015)

Which _grade_ of ETA movement would you be going with here? That would definitely make a difference to me, I'd prefer Top grade, I think that's where the best value is (physically it's identical to Chronometer grade, it just hasn't been regulated as precisely and then certified, but it costs much less).


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Clemens, haven't you become successful enough that you no longer have to be subsidized by us all to make your watches. I certainly can't loan watch makers money anymore to build their products, so unfortunately I'll have to wait and see if there's any spoils left next October. For a 10 month investment I really should get the watch super cheap. Otherwise you really should just take $25 USD tops in earnest money.
> 
> I'll stick with the brands that can afford to produce watches in confidence they will sell, and I will buy when ready. The times they are a changin'.
> 
> ...


Even companies like Ball are taking full money payments in advance on their upcoming watch in exchange for a lower price now, vs buying once the watch is released in which case you will pay about $2-300.00 more.. a 40% deposit is more than fair especially with someone like Clemens that delivers such a great product..


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Barry.g said:


> Even companies like Ball are taking full money payments in advance on their upcoming watch in exchange for a lower price now, vs buying once the watch is released in which case you will pay about $2-300.00 more.. a 40% deposit is more than fair especially with someone like Clemens that delivers such a great product..


 barry G -- So nice of you to come out to post. I haven't seen you in ages. "Ball" is asking for front money? What is the watch world coming to. Yes, I'm sure it makes for great savings, or the perception of such, but it's a real win for these watch company's isn't it. Get pre-paid commitments, often non refundable, and then go about their business.

Life's too short. There's a lot to do, and many obstacles that can crop up. For me it's a major gamble on the wait period. Fortunately H2O has the track record. I also know they have the confidence in their product. Build it, sell it when it's ready. All the fans would buy it.

I know it's what the WIS community thrives on, these pre-order, ante up methods of business, but it's not for me is all.

EDIT: Ya know also, the micro sponsor has the soap box to garner plenty of input, and generate excitement, feedback etc here or on any forum to know exactly what the consumer wants. . I can relate to the incentive bit, but that just means they could have sold all the watches at that initial price.

I really saw it 1st hand on this Marlin release where Clemens knew all along what he was going to release. On one hand he lead the opinions yet nixed the suggestions with constructive responses from his own experience.

For me personally I'm more inclined to buy from makers that no longer ask for front money. Their businesses are now established. Their followers are queued up for release, and their brand recognition and reputation carries them to the finish line.

Just sayin'

RD


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

JSal said:


> Oh please please please ETA 2892 or 2824
> 
> P.S. Clemens, I sent you an email earlier today because I saw you posting a bit and I thought you might have some time to answer. When you have chance take a look and get back to me. No rush.


2892

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Hats off to Clemens; is there another "micro" that offers so many options? Even on the movement for "cost-conscious" buyers... That's awesome.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

My take on a super super special Ltd edition Marlin box set. Which will bring my wife fully on board. lol

SPEC……Pelican case containing 44mm & 40mm Marlin (His & Hers or His & His
Special White MOP Dial's
2892 Top grade movement's
Case s/s
s/s bracelet
New proposed rubber dive strap (various colours?)
And anything else that Clemens suggests?

Having both watches in the same case would make for a sense of occasion!!! Even going all the way and having it certified chronometer and printed on the dial!!! I appreciate that this could be quite a small market and be a tad expensive for most of us, but I,d start saving now if its not due till late next year!!!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm getting in on this. I've wanted an H2o forever but my chicken wrists will not allow. This, I will get behind. 

I'm fine with the 40% deposit. I prefer the eta movement as well.

Let's get to business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian45acp (May 15, 2014)

It would be great to see them be regulated a bit more. Mine is pretty good and I think just about 8 secs a day. Maybe im too OCD, lol


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey, all us H2O folks need to go to this thread to vote for our favorite micro. Think we need a minimum number of H2O votes to get in the ballot. Vote early and vote often! Go for it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/best-new-watch-2015-vote-now-2686777.html


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Can I put in a request to have bezel 7 DLC/ Sapphire 60 BO on turbine for Marlin please









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

After this heavy Kalmar 1 impact Clemens should give us some weeks/months to recover financially for the Marlin...hopefully he does.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Sorry, I have just recovered from the MG and have been holding off the K1 in anticipation of Marlin. Ready willing and able. Bring it on delivery, could not be soon enough.
What I am hoping that the rubber strap will come with a way of retrofitting to the MG. Then when I spend my 2 weeks of the year on a pacific island I can swim, snorkel & body surf MG in hand.
Unun in unum.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> ...My watchmaker are assembling also for one of the biggest watch manufacturer in Germany, who are selling more than 140.000 watches per year, and from their experience the ETA mvmt are unreached in performance and more important reliability...


Hmmm... out of the few German origin watch companies that makes affordable watches to my little knowledge, one have their watches assembled in Switzerland, another in Germany. @ 140k... that rings a bell...


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

I, for one, would love to see a Miyota option. It may well be the only way I can afford one. Love the design!!!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

waterdude said:


> I, for one, would love to see a Miyota option. It may well be the only way I can afford one. Love the design!!!


X2
Offer both movements and open a new market for H2O


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> X2
> Offer both movements and open a new market for H2O


The Market is already open with the Kalmar 1 SS, offering both movements.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

mekenical said:


> The Market is already open with the Kalmar 1 SS, offering both movements.


Yes, although not at a smaller size


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

waterdude said:


> Yes, although not at a smaller size


Beast size!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

mekenical said:


> The Market is already open with the Kalmar 1 SS, offering both movements.


Not at 42mm. If he is introducing a smaller piece might as well add the movement choice in as well. Broadens the Marlins market.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Beast size!


I'm with you. I just know quicksilver has dainty wrists


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Not at 42mm. If he is introducing a smaller piece might as well add the movement choice in as well. Broadens the Marlins market.


With the option already open in the Kalmar 1 SS for both movements, I believe it would be available in the Marlin IMO


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

mekenical said:


> With the option already open in the Kalmar 1 SS for both movements, I believe it would be available in the Marlin IMO


 wanted to make sure the cheap and dainty wrist people were heard


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

I can understand why there is demand for the 9015, but for such a well made, designed, machines, thought-out and customized piece such as this I would be disappointed to put a throwaway movement in it (as current service things stand it is cheaper to replace than service the 9015)


Ps. I actually like the 9015 movement


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The 9015 is a fine Mvt. 
I'd be more than happy with it, no need for 2824. Not necessarily superior for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> The 9015 is a fine Mvt.
> I'd be more than happy with it, no need for 2824. Not necessarily superior for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Agreed with Brice.
I am not an engineer, neither a Swiss engine extremist, all I have to say is that the only watch powered by a 9015 that I have (Raven 44 Deep) is one of the most accurate in my humble collection, not to mention that the hand winding feature is smoother than on any other piece.
I have heard some mentioning the noise of the movement well I maybe deaf cause for me it is not more noisy than a 2824 or a basic 7S26.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The 9015 is a fine Mvt.
> I'd be more than happy with it, no need for 2824. Not necessarily superior for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I agree as well. The 9015 is a work horse and will do a fine job. Using this movement will also shave $150-$200 off the price off a 2824 version. This will bring the watch into a price range that more people can afford. This one might be my first H2O. It will definitely be the 44mm version for me thou. I like em big. b-)


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

My vote goes to 2892.
Not really that against 9015, but to me... it's just feels odd... 
The whole design and engineering and finishing of the case feels so... premium, like those English tea wares. If paired with budget 9015, it's like pouring 'cheap' McDonald's coffee brew into such fine English tea cup.
Jeeze... i wonder will George Clooney finds the Expresso tastes odd as well?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Maybe if all dial options were available...but, they're really limited with the 9015; just two. (no Destro for you) So, dial choice is a factor in movement choice...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

AndrewFromTexas said:


> Which _grade_ of ETA movement would you be going with here? That would definitely make a difference to me, I'd prefer Top grade, I think that's where the best value is (physically it's identical to Chronometer grade, it just hasn't been regulated as precisely and then certified, but it costs much less).


A better value is the 2892 Elabore.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

There's no reason to not use a 9015 these days. It's a perfectly fine movement and works beautifully in addition to being more economical. Most microbrands these days seem to be using them and I currently have several watches with the movement.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

If given a choice...I'd take the ETA. No "knock" on the Miyota; my CH6 runs like a champ... I think the 2824 is worth the extra.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> If given a choice...I'd take the ETA. No "knock" on the Miyota; my CH6 runs like a champ... I think the 2824 is worth the extra.


While they're available at an affordable price, why not?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> There's no reason to not use a 9015 these days. It's a perfectly fine movement and works beautifully in addition to being more economical. Most microbrands these days seem to be using them and I currently have several watches with the movement.


Sure there is a reason...

While the 9015 is a nice movement and works well, it does not carry the prestige that a Swiss movement does and NEVER will...

For me, (and some others will agree) I would rather not see an Asian movement in a German or Swiss watch. It just doesn't feel right. 
I have seen watches that I have aesthetically liked but ultimately passed on them because they carried a 9015 or another Asian movement.

Now if I was purchasing an Asian watch (and I own a few) I have no problem with them having an Asian movement and I actually prefer they do.

I understand why Clemens offers the 9015 and I agree it's a smart business move.
It opens the door and allows the budget conscious buyers an option to get in on the great H2O/Helberg world of watches.

So while offering the 9015 is good to have as an extra option for the ones who want it, I always want to see an ETA or Soprod, etc as the main option for the watch. This way everyone is happy and no one feels left out.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Ed.YANG said:


> Not really that against 9015, but to me... it's just feels odd...
> The whole design and engineering and finishing of the case feels so... premium





JSal said:


> Sure there is a reason...
> While the 9015 is a nice movement and works well, it does not carry the prestige that a Swiss movement does and NEVER will...
> For me, (and some others will agree) I would rather not see an Asian movement in a German or Swiss watch.


I know we all idolize our favorite brands, micro & otherwise, but I certainly don't see the H2O / Helberg product as "premium" nor "prestigious" by any means. Definitely in line with other Asian DNA micros such as Benarus, Halios, Zixen etc. Stretching the creative envelope a bit but still very much in the micro niche with the others IMHO

The only benefit to using ETA is the movements familiarity to better watch shops, should the movement need regulating / servicing.

RD


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I think the concept of assuming every prestigious watch must have a Swiss movement is a bit dated. Yes, Swiss movements are considered the gold standard but the Japanese have been producing excellent movements for over 100 years. Citizen produced their first movement in 1924 and the Miyota series is considered one of the better movements out there in general. Consider also that eventually ETA movements will not be so easy to obtain since Swatch group is gradually cutting off the availability so other movements will have to be used. Sure there's Selitta and Soprod but neither is considered as good as ETA (though it can be debated) and neither are any better than a Miyota 9015. There's nothing "cheap" or "non-premium" about using a quality Japanese movement. It runs at the same beat rate as the ETA and is virtually indistinguishable in the movement of the seconds hand. The caseback will be solid so you won't see the movement so wanting to see a Swiss movement is irrelevant. Consider also that some parts of a Swiss movement are likely produced in Asia and then assembled in Switzerland. By law only 50% of the parts of a movement must be made in Switzerland (but all must be assembled and inspected there) so you're fooling yourself if you believe buying a Swiss watch means all Swiss made.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> I think the concept of assuming every prestigious watch must have a Swiss movement is a bit dated. Yes, Swiss movements are considered the gold standard but the Japanese have been producing excellent movements for over 100 years. Citizen produced their first movement in 1924 and the Miyota series is considered one of the better movements out there in general. Consider also that eventually ETA movements will not be so easy to obtain since Swatch group is gradually cutting off the availability so other movements will have to be used. Sure there's Selitta and Soprod but neither is considered as good as ETA (though it can be debated) and neither are any better than a Miyota 9015. There's nothing "cheap" or "non-premium" about using a quality Japanese movement. It runs at the same beat rate as the ETA and is virtually indistinguishable in the movement of the seconds hand. The caseback will be solid so you won't see the movement so wanting to see a Swiss movement is irrelevant. Consider also that some parts of a Swiss movement are likely produced in Asia and then assembled in Switzerland. By law only 50% of the parts of a movement must be made in Switzerland (but all must be assembled and inspected there) so you're fooling yourself if you believe buying a Swiss watch means all Swiss made.


The Marlin will indeed have a crystal caseback, although highly customized within the glass will be etched and then filled with inlay to highlight the Marlins of the sea.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> I know we all idolize our favorite brands, micro & otherwise, but I certainly don't see the H2O / Helberg product as "premium" nor "prestigious" by any means. Definitely in line with other Asian DNA micros such as Benarus, Halios, Zixen etc. Stretching the creative envelope a bit but still very much in the micro niche with the others IMHO
> 
> _The only benefit to using ETA is the movements familiarity to better watch shops, should the movement need regulating / servicing_.
> 
> RD


My like goes to this orange part.
Should you have seen my past posts, you should be able to determine that i'm a Steinhart fanboy, as well as other budget makes in the market. However, this time round, H2O's Marlin draws my interest because compared to the others, H2O seems to put in more effort in aesthetic details which we can find mostly with premium brands such as BALL, and perhaps one another mass advertised label in the market.

This is where i mark this Marlin design as "premium".

Eventually, pricing plays an important part in market response... in this case how wider the fan base H2O can gain with what they can offer. 9015 is so common now with major players(whatever HEL~ you can think of, as well as others not so HEL~) in the Micro Market that some even commands 4 digit USD price tags. Ironically, i can get a homage now with 9015 under the hood for less than 200USD with shipping included. So... when 2892 was mentioned, i raised my 2 hands to vote for it... unknowing what the final price may eventually be, depending on the grade chosen, as well as the cost per movement used. Looking at wider angles, budget friendly makes by mass makers such as KEMMNER as well as STEINHART uses lots of 2824s, and to be frank... 2892 adds a fresh sense/air that breathes differently.

Like i said, pricing determines a brands popularity. STEINHART's recent release of OT500 adds a new experience to Micro buyers, but do not have such aesthetic details that can be offered by H2O.

Hmmm... I wonder how will the new wave of air smells like, if H2O offers the Marlin priced the same to OT500 with less expensive than Soprod A10 movement made by ETA, with 2892, yet with the addition of "premium feel" aesthetic details...


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> ... Yes, Swiss movements are considered the gold standard but the Japanese have been producing excellent movements for over 100 years. Citizen produced their first movement in 1924 and the Miyota series is considered one of the better movements out there in general. Consider also that eventually ETA movements will not be so easy to obtain since Swatch group is gradually cutting off the availability so other movements will have to be used. Sure there's Selitta and Soprod but neither is considered as good as ETA (though it can be debated) and neither are any better than a Miyota 9015. There's nothing "cheap" or "non-premium" about using a quality Japanese movement. It runs at the same beat rate as the ETA and is virtually indistinguishable in the movement of the seconds hand...


What's so great about ETA movements that made me goes bonkers about it...? Hmmm... What's the word that we had been using all these while when we talk about movements....?
Yeah... WORKHORSE. And ETA/Eterna had been using the 28xx engineering design over a good spread of 50yrs history? Or 40? That makes it the most trust worthy movements that makes us crazy? Undeniably, you are right... Miyota 9015 is the new workhorse of the new era, but how hard the stress it can take... is still too early... erhem... 5yrs of recent popularity because of it's economical costs in watchmaking business?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

mekenical said:


> The Marlin will indeed have a crystal caseback, although highly customized within the glass will be etched and then filled with inlay to highlight the Marlins of the sea.


I stand corrected on that. As long as the rotor is signed then that's all I care about.

Also, don't get me wrong. I absolutely appreciate a Swiss movement and I enjoy having them in my collection but I won't discount a well designed watch if it has a Japanese movement just because I feel like it should be Swiss.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Guys I think we all know why the 9015 Miyota was placed in most Micros in the first place, it wasn't because it's more reliable than the ETA versions IMO, it's solely due to sourcing the movements. 
The dabate over which is better could possibly become a reality if both are offered and then the battle of Marlin Vs. Marlin will transpire.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> I stand corrected on that. As long as the rotor is signed then that's all I care about.
> 
> Also, don't get me wrong. I absolutely appreciate a Swiss movement and I enjoy having them in my collection but I won't discount a well designed watch if it has a Japanese movement just because I feel like it should be Swiss.


I just didnt want someone to be confused later thinking they were getting a solid caseback.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

mekenical said:


> _*Guys I think we all know why the 9015 Miyota was placed in most Micros in the first place, it wasn't because it's more reliable than the ETA versions IMO, it's solely due to sourcing the movements.*_
> The dabate over which is better could possibly become a reality if both are offered and then the battle of Marlin Vs. Marlin will transpire.


_A hard truth that cannot be denied!

_To make mano a mano happen within the same family... they must have some sorts of common DNA to start with. The heart can be different, but the face must share some kind of same feature, but slightly different characters which can be noticeable... perhaps a different sets of hands choice to pair the hearts.

I suggest that H2O put some works on the dial such that it can be cross compatible to fit either the Miyota or ETA. Then the rest of choices will be from the buyers...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Ed.YANG said:


> _A hard truth that cannot be denied!
> 
> _To make mano a mano happen within the same family... they must have some sorts of common DNA to start with. The heart can be different, but the face must share some kind of same feature, but slightly different characters which can be noticeable... perhaps a different sets of hands choice to pair the hearts.
> 
> I suggest that H2O put some works on the dial such that it can be cross compatible to fit either the Miyota or ETA. Then the rest of choices will be from the buyers...


That's all I was saying. Give the buyer a choice. If only the ETA is used or offered then I believe he is closing off his business to a portion of the watch world.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> That's all I was saying. Give the buyer a choice. If only the ETA is used or offered then I believe he is closing off his business to a portion of the watch world.


I disagree. It can also be looked at that he may not want to devalue the brand either.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Danny T said:


> I disagree. It can also be looked at that he may not want to devalue the brand either.


So will you stop buying his watches if he offers a Miyota 9015 CHOICE to his customers?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> So will you stop buying his watches if he offers a Miyota 9015 CHOICE to his customers?


Not a matter of customers it can also be looked at the direction he may want to take the brand.

Don't have to take it personally. It's great that everyone wants one and It's a discussion. I'm just playing devils advocate and suggesting what may be a reason for not having that choice. Another reason is that the dials are not interchangeable between eta and miyota and that just adds another large moq of parts that's not worth investing in.

But to answer your question I would think twice because in the resale market for those with eta may have a harder time selling because of the cheaper miyota ones that might saturate the market.

You don't see Rolex putting cheap movements in their watches to make them accessible to everyone. They created Tudor for that to an extent.

Cheers


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Not a matter of customers it can also be looked at the direction he may want to take the brand.
> 
> Don't have to take it personally. It's great that everyone wants one and It's a discussion. I'm just playing devils advocate and suggesting what may be a reason for not having that choice. Another reason is that the dials are not interchangeable between eta and miyota and that just adds another large moq of parts that's not worth investing in.
> 
> ...


Hey Danny. Didn't mean to imply that I was taking it personally...it was actually because you buy more of his watches than most on the forum (that I know of) so it was a genuine question. I understand the resale part of it and wonder if that had any influence on Helson and their market. I believe they moved from ETA to 9015 at some point....
I suppose we won't know Clemens plans for a few weeks and discussion is good and will hopefully give him more info to make his decision on. From a self serving standpoint I hope he does give the choice because if he takes his brand to the Rolex marketing scheme I will never be able to afford an H20 watch.

-Jason


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

If Clemens does offer both movements I think the real savings is going to be approximately $200 usd. So I'm only comparing this value against the Kalmar 1 SS offering. A $200 difference for An ETA 2892-2
Mind you like mentioned above the dial choices would probably be minimal for the Miyota.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Just a note in relation to offering both movements. He's currently offering 2 different movement options for the Kalmar 1 preorder so he clearly has no issue with offering the watches for more than 1 market. If the brand is already doing this then there's no reason outside of his own preference.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I wish there was a German made watch movement he could use. I'm assuming there are some around but available?
Are they only available in house.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> That's all I was saying. Give the buyer a choice. If only the ETA is used or offered then I believe he is closing off his business to a portion of the watch world.


Can't catch ALL of the fish... lol.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

yes there is the miyota option on the Kalmar 1 preorder configurator but if you choose it you can only order two dial options on the Kalmar 1.



SteamJ said:


> Just a note in relation to offering both movements. He's currently offering 2 different movement options for the Kalmar 1 preorder so he clearly has no issue with offering the watches for more than 1 market. If the brand is already doing this then there's no reason outside of his own preference.
> 
> View attachment 6462505


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

yes there is the miyota option on the Kalmar 1 preorder configurator but if you choose it you can only order two dial options on the Kalmar 1.



SteamJ said:


> Just a note in relation to offering both movements. He's currently offering 2 different movement options for the Kalmar 1 preorder so he clearly has no issue with offering the watches for more than 1 market. If the brand is already doing this then there's no reason outside of his own preference.
> 
> View attachment 6462505


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> I know we all idolize our favorite brands, micro & otherwise, but I certainly don't see the H2O / Helberg product as "premium" nor "prestigious" by any means. Definitely in line with other Asian DNA micros such as Benarus, Halios, Zixen etc. Stretching the creative envelope a bit but still very much in the micro niche with the others IMHO
> RD


If that's how you perceive H2O then you know nothing about the company or the man at the helm.

To even suggest that H2O/Helberg watches are on par with those Hong Kong manufactured brands is preposterous.

H2O is in a class and level all by itself and rivaled by none.
His design, innovation, customization, and their use of unique, handmade exotic metals and alloys (like Mokume Gane or Damascus steel) by master metallurgist, German Knife maker, and H2O partner Uwe Suhrweier is amazing.

H2O combines the old world traditional processes, like handwelding and forging of metals, with modern German CNC production to produce some of the most amazing cases, bezels, buckles and parts in the industry.

He also makes use of unique alloys like Tungum which is a metal that is widely used in the offshore oil and gas industry for high quality, safety critical applications. Tungum has been in use offshore since 1978 and industry awareness of its superiority for use in marine environments (more so than stainless), with a high strength to weight ratio, and is also highly resistance to fatigue and shock.

Grade5 titanium is another favorite of Clemens and his blend of CuSn8 Bronze exhibit some of the most beautiful redish brown hues.

So for my personal taste I prefer his watches (the ones I will purchase) have a Swiss movement. As I said before, it is irrelevant to me how well made, accurate, or cost cutting an Asian movement might be. For me I prefer a Swiss brand movement be the power supply for a Swiss or German brand watch.

For the cost conscience people who that doesn't matter to there are many micro brands and even larger name brands out there who are already providing them.

If Clemens wants to offer an option on some models for some who prefer to save a few dollars that's fine. As long as they continue to always use Swiss movements as their first, main or standard option.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Double post


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I think the concept of assuming every prestigious watch must have a Swiss movement is a bit dated.


That's just your opinion and personal taste. But for me I want a Swiss movement inside my Swiss or German brand watch.

I consider a Grand Seiko to be a somewhat prestigious watch and I wouldn't want anything but a Seiko movement inside.

As for the Miyota, I say let it be used as an alternate movement option for the cost conscience who still want an automatic that is dependable, and accurate without the Swiss price.



SteamJ said:


> Yes, Swiss movements are considered the gold standard but the Japanese have been producing excellent movements for over 100 years. Citizen produced their first movement in 1924 and the Miyota series is considered one of the better movements out there in general.


No one is disputing the quality and accuracy of the Miyota. But the Miyota will never, and I repeat NEVER, be perceived to or carry the prestige that a Swiss movement will.
They can try, and you and who ever else can talk Miyota or any other Asian movement up all you want. But the fact remains the Swiss movement will always carry the perception of being the top quality whether in actuality it is or not.

The reason is the majority of the people in the world are not as educated as us who love watch collecting. So when they think about who makes the finest watch the first thing that comes to mind is Swiss. It has been ingrained in them.

Georges Kern, chief executive of the Swiss watchmaker IWC Schaffhausen said the following...
"The Swiss have that image of producing quality at the highest level, as Germans have the image of producing the best cars in the world, and you cannot just copy this."



SteamJ said:


> Consider also that eventually ETA movements will not be so easy to obtain since Swatch group is gradually cutting off the availability so other movements will have to be used.


We've been hearing this for years now but there is a gross misconception as ETA will not stop supplying complete movements. They will no longer supply Ebauches.

Ebauche - the term refers to a "blank" or un-assembled watch movement. Here is the definition from Wikipedia, "French term (but commonly used in English-speaking countries) for a movement blank, i.e. an incomplete watch movement which is sold as a set of loose parts, comprising the main plate, the bridges, the train, the winding and setting mechanism and the regulator. 
The timing system, the escapement and the mainspring, however, are not parts of the "ébauche." Basically they are watch movement kits that are to be finished, decorated, and assembled by the buyer. These are often sold in wholesale, and are cheaper to purchase than already finished movements (much cheaper).

Until recently the biggest provider of watch ebauches was Swiss ETA, owned by the Swatch Group. For the last few years they have been slowly reducing the number of "ebauche" movements they have been selling to brands outside of the Swatch Group.

Why? To "no longer supply the competition."

ETA will continue to sell complete "fully assembled" movements - that of course cost much more. This means two things to the watch world, movement prices will go up and the use of ETA movements will go way down because watchmakers will look to other sources for cheaper alternatives.



SteamJ said:


> Sure there's Selitta and Soprod but neither is considered as good as ETA (though it can be debated) and neither are any better than a Miyota 9015.


That's your opinion. Have you ever looked at or owned a Soprod A10-2. In my opinion it is far superior to an elabore' grade ETA 2824-2 in quality and decoration. 
I own several and they are quality made, accurate, and beautiful to look at. 
It is one of the most smoothest movements I've ever had the pleasure to wind.

And as for Sellita there parts are completely interchangeable with ETA.
So when you see a Sellita SW200 movement in a watch, it is essentially the same movement as an ETA 2824-2
Sellita movements are just as good as ETA. The parts are identical and ETA parts will fit into Sellita movements and vice versa..



SteamJ said:


> There's nothing "cheap" or "non-premium" about using a quality Japanese movement. It runs at the same beat rate as the ETA and is virtually indistinguishable in the movement of the seconds hand.


I don't recall myself or anyone else saying that there is something wrong or inferior with a Japanese movement. They are quality made and accurate. But they don't carry the same perception level of prestige.

I don't buy watches as an investment. They are not a good investment outside of a few historical pieces.

But there are smart ways to buy. One of the ways is to purchase watches on the secondary market at below retail.

If you buy new you should make a wise choice so that when or if you decide to sell you will get back most,or all of your initial cost. And in some cases if you choose right you can make a small profit.

I've found that in almost every case I have seen a watch that carries a Miyota movement will sell for much less than retail on the secondary market. While the watch with an ETA or other Swiss movement will retain more of its initial retail price.



SteamJ said:


> The caseback will be solid so you won't see the movement so wanting to see a Swiss movement is irrelevant.


The Marlin will have a display caseback.



SteamJ said:


> Consider also that some parts of a Swiss movement are likely produced in Asia and then assembled in Switzerland. By law only 50% of the parts of a movement must be made in Switzerland (but all must be assembled and inspected there) so you're fooling yourself if you believe buying a Swiss watch means all Swiss made.


Yeah, I'm aware of the Swiss law and it does disgust me. It's something that has bothered me for a long time as I believe the consumer is entitled to know where all the parts of the item he or she is thinking of purchasing was made and assembled.

You wrote 50% of the "parts" but it's actually 50% of the "value" of the parts. 
So if say the movement is made up of 100 parts. And Base Plate makes up 50% of the value of all the parts collectively then 99% of the parts can be made elsewhere.

Many times the parts are identical and have no visible effect on the end product. But again as consumers we have a right to full disclosure.

Here is a link to Wikipedia which outlines the law and is very interesting. You'll be surprised at what they can get away with.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_Made


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Agreed, don't understand why Soprod A-10 isn't an option, its a great movement (although technically it is also a Japanese movement)


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

There is a lot of passion in this thread. I think it proves one thing, Clemens is an excellent marketer of his products. Indeed, the primary business model seems to rely and independently so on Internet hype alone, which is certainly ubiquitous to micros, maybe more so in this case... (maybe my post is a self fulfilling prophecy) It would appear that the man at the helm cares deeply about his excellent product, but also seems to have inspired too much fanboy-dom for my personal taste.

I certainly understand and have caught myself making plans to buy every watch he offers as if they make you s*it rainbows. Alas, it is not 1977, this is not, "a new hope", he is not George Lucas, I think I need to take a step back and quit the..












JSal said:


> If that's how you perceive H2O then you know nothing about the company or the man at the helm.
> 
> To even suggest that H2O/Helberg watches are on par with those Hong Kong manufactured brands is preposterous.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

JSal said:


> If that's how you perceive H2O then you know nothing about the company or the man at the helm.
> 
> To even suggest that H2O/Helberg watches are on par with those Hong Kong manufactured brands is preposterous.


As I said, "_we all idolize our favorite brands_" and I was merely saying that H2O / Helberg is "_stretching the creative envelope a bit but still very much in the micro niche with the others_". Yes they are utilizing varying metals and experimenting with design, as are all the micro brands. The company may be charting new ground, but to say "H2O is in a class and level all by itself and rivaled by none", is the idolize part I stated.

I'm sorry I just don't see them on the pedestal that you do. These are our opinions and mean little in the big picture. I do think H2O / Helberg are creative and adventurous, and I like some of their work.

RD


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

ndw6 said:


> I wish there was a German made watch movement he could use. I'm assuming there are some around but available?
> Are they only available in house.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Right now there are not really german watch movements on the free market available. the nomos brand is now turning, as they are using now their own "swing system" and their movements are now nearly complete "in house" and called DUW
= Deutsche Uhren Werke.
But the way they will go is unclear at the moment, the other big ones belong to international brands (Richemont, Swatch Group) and the smaller ones are using eta or selitta based modified movements . like Mühle, Union, Tutima and so on.
so a "big" retailer for german movements isn´t available right now.



Steppy said:


> Agreed, don't understand why Soprod A-10 isn't an option, its a great movement (although technically it is also a Japanese movement)


The Soprod a10 isn´t as much reliable as the eta´s - hard but truth. 
just look in the german Uhrforum and the "problems" with the new Steinhart Premium ocean series - some work perfect - some not.



Riddim Driven said:


> As I said, "_we all idolize our favorite brands_" and I was merely saying that H2O / Helberg is "_stretching the creative envelope a bit but still very much in the micro niche with the others_". Yes they are utilizing varying metals and experimenting with design, as are all the micro brands. The company may be charting new ground, but to say "H2O is in a class and level all by itself and rivaled by none", is the idolize part I stated.
> 
> I'm sorry I just don't see them on the pedestal that you do. These are our opinions and mean little in the big picture. I do think H2O / Helberg are creative and adventurous, and I like some of their work.
> 
> RD


Nobody is forced to like a watch - no matter which brand. 
a lot of brands are offering the same eta movements, make some house intern pattern on it, rename it and they have their own "caliber".
I like the H2O brand because he makes a lot of things which i like.
Honestly i prefer the eta more than the miyota movt. but time will show us where it goes...

water-resistance 2000-8000m, i know i won´t need it in my lifetime but i want to have it, the more or less intensive configuration possibilities, the watch appearance itself and so on.
i truely see that there are some areas where i am not happy 100% but this is a luxury problem - nothing more.

I had a lot of brands in my collectors time, sold a lot as i was not happy with them after a while and still have enough watches. 
I reduced and focused now on 6 brands - 5 with manufacture movts. and the H2O.

Useless to say that in a H2O thread there are a lot of people who like Clemens´ watches, same as you go to the panerai thread.

to be creative is nice, creativitiy in watchbuilding is not necessarily a way to survive or deliver reliable movts. R.Dubuis always made breath-taking complications but i won´t go for a swim with them or in the garden....with my H2O i do this


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Steppy said:


> Agreed, don't understand why Soprod A-10 isn't an option, its a great movement (although technically it is also a Japanese movement)


That's a myth.... it is a Swiss designed movement.

There have been many debates over this but you will not find any proof of your statement.
.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just a short word regarding the high end Swiss movements: 

My watch maker in Germany are also assembling for a German watch company, who are selling on yearly base more than 150.000 watches. Many of them carried the Soprod A10, but in reality it turned out that there were about 10% of Soprod movements dead on arrival and many other movements didn´t survive the daily pushed and pulls and returned for repair. This support the info from GRAMA73 about the high failure rate discussed in the biggest German watch forum. The Soprod A10 defective rate is way higher compared to the ETA 2824/2892 movement and that´s a fact! Therefore I´m sticking now and in future mainly to the ETA 2824/2892 movement until I have developed my own movement.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Therefore I´m sticking now and in future mainly to the ETA 2824/2892 movement until I have developed my own movement.


And just like that I am a fanboy again. Carry on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> The Soprod A10 defective rate is way higher compared to the ETA 2824/2892 movement and that´s a fact!


Any idea about the failure rate of Myiotas?

Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I would rate the vailure rate of the Miyota 9015 to be better compared to the Soprod A10 but worser to ETA 2824/2892.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Just a short word regarding the high end Swiss movements:
> 
> My watch maker in Germany are also assembling for a German watch company, who are selling on yearly base more than 150.000 watches. Many of them carried the Soprod A10, but in reality it turned out that there were about 10% of Soprod movements dead on arrival and many other movements didn´t survive the daily pushed and pulls and returned for repair. This support the info from GRAMA73 about the high failure rate discussed in the biggest German watch forum. The Soprod A10 defective rate is way higher compared to the ETA 2824/2892 movement and that´s a fact! Therefore I´m sticking now and in future mainly to the ETA 2824/2892 movement until I have developed my own movement.


Now that's exciting news. 
Nice to see you back, hope had some rest and time with the family over Christmas.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> ... until I have developed my own movement.


A really ambitious target! 
Please choose a modular built up design so Rafy can get his Kalmar 2 OT 8000 calender watch one time, perhaps a moon phase and a leap year display additionally


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Just a short word regarding the high end Swiss movements:
> 
> My watch maker in Germany are also assembling for a German watch company, who are selling on yearly base more than 150.000 watches. Many of them carried the Soprod A10, but in reality it turned out that there were about 10% of Soprod movements dead on arrival and many other movements didn´t survive the daily pushed and pulls and returned for repair. This support the info from GRAMA73 about the high failure rate discussed in the biggest German watch forum. The Soprod A10 defective rate is way higher compared to the ETA 2824/2892 movement and that´s a fact! Therefore I´m sticking now and in future mainly to the ETA 2824/2892 movement until I have developed my own movement.


Excellent information Clemens. Thanks for sharing and I'm glad to hear you're sticking with the ETA movement for now and Super Excited to hear you have plans for your own In-House movement. That to me would be the ultimate solution. :-!


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

dpelle said:


> And just like that I am a fanboy again. Carry on.


I knew you'd come around... No one says the following about a companies watches unless there is something truly captivating about them.



dpelle said:


> I certainly understand and have caught myself making plans to buy every watch he offers as if they make you s*it rainbows.


Glad to have you back in the fold. ;-)


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks, this is really interesting. Large metrics aren't available (as far as I know) so it's good to hear manufacturers' input. I also read somewhere that Sellita's 2824 clones have a higher failure rate than ETA's, even though Sellita is a large, established Swiss manufacturer. I'm not sure if that is true or if it was true at some point but has since been rectified by Sellita. I'd love to hear from anyone in the know.

This is pertinent as ETA cuts off supply of their movements and parts, as has been discussed at great length elsewhere on these forums. ETA's patents have expired, but from what I understand even other large Swiss manufacturers such as Sellita don't yet have the capacity to step in and replace ETA. Hopefully in 8 years when my ETA 2824s need servicing the free market will sort this out and Sellita, or someone else, will fill ETA's very big shoes. Like many, I'm not too happy with what ETA is doing, especially its effect on (1) small, independent watch makers and (2) the price of a standard watch service. ETA would like us to send everything to Switzerland for an $800 service v. a $200 service by a local, competent independent.

For these reasons, I'd like to stick it to ETA and never give them another dollar, and I hope someone steps up to make that possible. So I'm rooting hard for Sellita, Soprod, and just about anyone Swiss and not named ETA. I'm also keen tracking their progress towards replacing ETA in terms of quality and reliability/function.

Of course there's always Chinese replacement parts, but that's a whole 'nother can o' worms...



H2O Watch said:


> I would rate the vailure rate of the Miyota 9015 to be better compared to the Soprod A10 but worser to ETA 2824/2892.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

The other question is long term durability; what will be the consensus in 10 years after all these Miyota's have been put to the test. Also, has any watchmaker done a movement teardown of a 9015? That would be very enlightening.

There's also the Seiko 6r15. What are your thoughts on that movement? My understanding is that it is very robust and reliable. I'm not sure about the finishing details, but it's thick, lower beat (an advantage for durability), and carries Seiko's stellar reputation. It should be a pretty bomb-proof alternative.



H2O Watch said:


> I would rate the vailure rate of the Miyota 9015 to be better compared to the Soprod A10 but worser to ETA 2824/2892.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> As I said, "_we all idolize our favorite brands_" and I was merely saying that H2O / Helberg is "_stretching the creative envelope a bit but still very much in the micro niche with the others_". Yes they are utilizing varying metals and experimenting with design, as are all the micro brands. The company may be charting new ground, but to say "H2O is in a class and level all by itself and rivaled by none", is the idolize part I stated.
> 
> I'm sorry I just don't see them on the pedestal that you do. These are our opinions and mean little in the big picture. I do think H2O / Helberg are creative and adventurous, and I like some of their work.
> 
> RD


You've basically reiterated what you've already wrote in your original post but this proves nothing.

You may perceive H2O in a different way than I do but I have stated fact that demonstrates H2O is in a class all by itself and alone at the top.
Can you provide me with a brand that is doing the same things as H2O/Helberg and is on par or exceeds what they do?

I feel the only thing that H2O has in common with all other micro brands is that H2O is itself a micro brand. Outside of that there is no comparison. 
H2O is the pinnacle of micro brands and all others in my opinion are a distant second at best. I can be wrong but I know of no other that does what they do and this is what makes them a standout against all others.

You made the following statement: _"Yes they are utilizing varying metals and experimenting with design, as are all the micro brands"_

Can you please show me just one example of another micro brand that is made in Germany or Switzerland, that experiments, hand makes, creates their own exotic alloys, offers so much innovative design and allowable customization, and constantly pushes and breaks the limits of WR depth ratings to the extremes. 
I'm always interested and open to exploring another great watch brand if I can find one.

How many micro brands can say they have access to this kind of equipment.. check out the video.






Here is a link to their YouTube channel with the rest of their videos.

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCaGxAmSiW5_5ZEjuC3e4fdw



Riddim Driven said:


> I'm sorry I just don't see them on the pedestal that you do. These are our opinions and mean little in the big picture. I do think H2O / Helberg are creative and adventurous, and I like some of their work.


I respect others opinions whether I agree with them or not. But I'm just curious to know what you are basing yours on as you say you like some of their work but don't appear to really be familiar with what they do or have done in the past.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

pinkybrain said:


> This is pertinent as ETA cuts off supply of their movements and parts, as has been discussed at great length elsewhere on these forums.


This statement is a common misnomer and causing much confusion and misinformation to be spread.

Here is a quote from my post #743 in this thread that I wrote last night explaining what is actually happening.

ETA will only stop offering Ebauche parts movements which are unassembled and incomplete. They will continue to supply Complete Fully Assembled Movements.



JSal said:


> We've been hearing this for years now but there is a gross misconception as ETA will not stop supplying complete movements. They will no longer supply Ebauches.
> 
> Ebauche - the term refers to a "blank" or un-assembled watch movement. Here is the definition from Wikipedia, "French term (but commonly used in English-speaking countries) for a movement blank, i.e. an incomplete watch movement which is sold as a set of loose parts, comprising the main plate, the bridges, the train, the winding and setting mechanism and the regulator.
> The timing system, the escapement and the mainspring, however, are not parts of the "ébauche." Basically they are watch movement kits that are to be finished, decorated, and assembled by the buyer. These are often sold in wholesale, and are cheaper to purchase than already finished movements (much cheaper).
> ...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

JSal said:


> You've basically reiterated what you've already wrote in your original post but this proves nothing.


As have you my friend.

I'll try and muster up a retort, or maybe not. It's another pissin' contest once again, in our wacky world of watchery. Another brand momentarily in the spotlight. Just more bouncing around of origins and materials. A watch is a watch is a watch. I'm afraid I've become a bit jaded. The commentary in this thread from the purveyor, and a handful of the followers is in itself a turn-off.

These watches are very very niche. They may be daily wearers for a small few, but there is just something about the design I find a tad hokie, just like the goofy web site with the supposedly seductive women. Please!

Origins and materials are all secondary at this juncture IMHO. You be the thread cheerleader, as you were for the Steinhart T500. Somebody's gotta do it. It's what we do for goodness sake. 

I will stay out of this one now -- I don't mean to offend any of my respected colleagues. Just a momentary relapse on my part ;-)

Carry on....

RD


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

JSal said:


> This statement is a common misnomer and causing much confusion and misinformation to be spread.
> 
> Here is a quote from my post #743 in this thread that I wrote last night explaining what is actually happening.
> 
> ETA will only stop offering Ebauche parts movements which are unassembled and incomplete. They will continue to supply Complete Fully Assembled Movements.


Would love to see a citation. I've never seen anything definitive, one way or another.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> As have you my friend.
> 
> I'll try and muster up a retort, or maybe not. It's another pissin' contest once again, in our wacky world of watchery. Another brand momentarily in the spotlight. Just more bouncing around of origins and materials. A watch is a watch is a watch. I'm afraid I've become a bit jaded. The commentary in this thread from the purveyor, and a handful of the followers is in itself a turn-off.
> 
> ...


Funny but I've asked you multiple times for an example to back up your statements but you have yet to provide even one example to back up your statements from the very beginning.

This is because you are wrong, and cannot admit when you're wrong.

So now instead of attempting to prove your point, out of frustration you try to drag the conversation into the gutter. Sorry, I won't follow you there.

I believe I have proven my point beyond any doubt and there is no reason to go on any further.

So go back to your playground that you came from and cheer on the brands you are "smitten" with... I think you know what I'm referring to son. ;-)


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

waterdude said:


> Would love to see a citation. I've never seen anything definitive, one way or another.


Here ya go... Straight from the Swiss, Annual Report of the Competition Commission 2004

To make it easier for you and others I've pasted the info below but I'm also including the link to the .pdf file if you'd like to view it.

You will find it on page 13

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...cQlnHw&usg=AFQjCNFWIdGdGBhDE_IxA-ppxM4CG1JBXg

_In the watch industry, the investigation into ETA SA Manufacture Horlogère Suisse (hereinafter: ETA), a subsidiary of the Swatch Group, was concluded with the finding that ETA was abusing its dominant position. ETA had had the intention to discontinue its supply of ébauches (movement blanks) from January 2006 and thereafter to supply only fully assembled watch movements ("phasing out"). The investigation revealed that ETA held a dominant position in the market for Swiss made mechanical ébauches up to a unit price of CHF 300.--. The termination of supplies has to be regarded as an unlawful refusal to do business and therefore as an abusive practice. For numerous competitors, the implementation of the phasing-out within such a short time meant in practical terms that they had been deprived of the basis for their business activity, as there was no alternative supplier. In an amicable settlement, ETA has undertaken to supply the ébauches until the end of 2008 at the current volume and thereafter for two further years at a reduced volume. This will create a situation in which alternative production plants may be set up (RPW 2005/1).
_


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Is there no more information in the last eleven years?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

waterdude said:


> Is there no more information in the last eleven years?


I've looked but I haven't found anything more current but I don't believe anything has changed since then.

That info took us through the supposed eventual phase out of the sale of Ébauches in 2008 or 2010. 
But by the way it appears today even the ébauches are still available, but I could be very wrong on that.

So as far as I know the complete fully assembled movements will always be available unless something changes in the future.
Although a premium is paid for a fully assembled ready to drop in movement.

The reason the Ébauches were so valuable to watch companies was because they could buy an Ébauche, which is almost a complete unassembled movement. They could then finish, polish, alter, upgrade, and decorate the movement to create their own high end calibre movement.

So now watch companies have the option to use a drop in ETA movement at whichever level (standard, èlabore, top, etc) or buy an èbauche from say Sellita or from China and then refine the parts as necessary by deburring and/or polishing if needed.

So now complete movements from ETA are in demand and supply is short at times.

Laco came up with a solution. They changed the nomenclature of all their movements.

So if it says on a particular watch that it carries a Laco 04 movement it means that it has a 2824 movement but it could be sourced from ETA or Sellita. This way they assure themselves a continuous flow of movements for their watches.

There is no way to know what you will get until it arrives and then you would have to open the back to see.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

So, when can we expect to see all the dimensional specs on the Marlin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Thanks for all your research John, some of the information I had a vague idea but you have clarified a lot of particulars.
When it comes to H2O I'm a fairly new convert. From what I've seen of upmarket brands that make in house movements, which are fairly out of my budget but comparing Clemens watches to other so called micro brands I don't see a hell of a lot of equal brands that have the range, materials and choices for the price



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

There appears to be more recent information regarding ETA and their tightening of supply.

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSL6E8CI40H20120119


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

waterdude said:


> There appears to be more recent information regarding ETA and their tightening of supply
> 
> Swatch Cleared to Scale Back Sales of Movements to Rivals - WSJ


Do you have a subscription to the WSJ? I don't so I can't access the complete article. If you do could you copy and paste it here so we can all have access to the info.

From the title and the teaser that they do allow you to read it appears to go along with what I had said previously that only ébauches will be phased out and while they should have already done that a while ago they still seemed available. And that complete fully assembled movements will always remain available but will be in more demand with supplies being tight because of higher demand with ébauches finally being phased out.

The articles title suggests this....

*Swatch Cleared to Cut Component Supplies*

Notice they say *"Component Supplies"* not whole movements.

And the first paragraph they allow you to read also follows suit...

_ZURICH-Swatch Group AG was granted permission Friday to phase out the sale of a *critical component* to rival watchmakers, a seismic shift in the Swiss watch industry that could trigger a wave of consolidation and price rises._

Again, they use the word *"Component"*.

So I'm hoping you have access to the WSJ so we can see the rest and know exactly what is currently taking place.

Thanks for your keen detective work sir it's much appreciated.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

I changed the link to a Reuter's story. It should work now. There are several stories if you do a quick google search.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

-


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

waterdude said:


> I changed the link to a Reuter's story. It should work now. There are several stories if you do a quick google search.


Thanks, I'll go check it out now... great job.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

That's a different article from the WSJ and does not start with the same paragraph. 

I still think they are speaking about ébauches which as I said are unassembled partial movements. Many times these news articles are incorrect because they do not understand the difference.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

It's the same article. I neglected to copy part.

By JOHN REVILL
Updated Oct. 25, 2013 8:55 a.m. ET
ZURICH- Swatch Group AG was granted permission Friday to phase out the sale of a critical component to rival watchmakers, a seismic shift in the Swiss watch industry that could trigger a wave of consolidation and price rises.

Switzerland's competition authority on Friday outlined a timetable for ending Swatch's obligation to supply movements-the components that power mechanical watches-to other companies in 2020. The body rejected a proposal to reduce the supply of parts such as hairsprings, which give watches their ticking sound.

Biel, Switzerland-based Swatch, the world's biggest watch company, supplies roughly 60% of the movements used in Swiss watches. The company has been seeking to scale back its sales of parts to the rest of the industry, which it complains doesn't invest in its own research and development, but can't do so without the approval of the competition authority, known as WEKO, because of its dominant position.

Advertisement

Swatch Chief Executive Nick Hayek welcomed the decision, but said he would have preferred a more aggressive reduction in the requirement to supply movements.

The decision "sends a clear signal to all the brands and groups that they should invest more in their own movements," Mr. Hayek said in an interview with The Wall Street Journal.

Swatch CEO Nick Hayek, center, Chairwoman Nayla Hayek, right, and Marc Alexander Hayek, left, during the company's ordinary general meeting of shareholders in Biel, Switzerland, on May 29. ENLARGE
Swatch CEO Nick Hayek, center, Chairwoman Nayla Hayek, right, and Marc Alexander Hayek, left, during the company's ordinary general meeting of shareholders in Biel, Switzerland, on May 29. EUROPEAN PRESSPHOTO AGENCY
TIME FOR A CHANGE

Swatch doesn't want to make its competitors' timepieces tick anymore. Read more.

The Swatch CEO said his company commits roughly 72% of its capital expenditure to manufacturing, an amount he suggested is far more than other firms in the watch industry, which tend instead to spend heavily on retailing and advertising.

"They are not taking risks, they are leaving the risks with us," said Mr. Hayek. "For 30 years we have had this disadvantage."

The competition body's decision will likely create supply shortages for some watchmakers, many of which have been dependent on Swatch and its ETA manufacturing unit for movements. The company, best known for its eponymous plastic watches, supplies movements for brands owned by Cie. Financiere Richemont SA and LVMH Moet Hennessy Louis Vuitton SA, in addition to many smaller, independent companies.

Analysts said smaller companies would be more likely to be bought by bigger groups as the cost of developing parts rises.

"Swatch Group has been subsidizing the industry since the 1980s," said Jon Cox, an analyst at Kepler Cheuvreux. "They shouldn't be doing it in the 21st century."

Expectations that Swatch would be granted permission to scale back sales of components has already started to shake up the industry, which is dominated by four giant companies but still dotted with hundreds of tiny family-owned firms, some of which produce fewer than 1,000 watches a year. Over the past three years, more than 40 watch and component makers have been acquired-a trend that is expected to continue.

The deal will likely lead to higher prices for watches that can already cost tens of thousands of dollars, analysts say, as companies are unable to match the efficiencies Swatch achieves from its massive production operations.

The deal allows Swatch to reduce the amount of movements it sells to other watchmakers to 75% of the average of the levels between 2009 and 2011, beginning in 2014. They can be further reduced to 65% from 2016 and 55% from 2018, WEKO said in a statement. The obligation to supply lasts until the end of 2019, it said.

Swatch's dominant position in components stems from the early 1980s, when the Swiss watch industry was on the brink of collapse because of competition from less-expensive Japanese quartz watches. Swatch was one of the few companies in a position to invest in manufacturing and the company's founder merged several watch component manufacturers in 1983 to create Swatch Group.

Companies that make low and mid-price watches will have to work hard to build up critical mass that allows them to compete, analysts said. Those that raise prices too much risk losing sales.

-Neil MacLucas contributed to this article.

Write to John Revill at [email protected]


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

This Reuter's article is 4 years old in two weeks. So I'm not putting too much concern in it as we still see the smaller watchmakers still being able to source full ETA movements today. As the article suggests, I believe all it will take is maintaining a good relationship with ETA.

I read the article and to me it still suggest to me that's it's still ébauches they are stopping completely but that Swatch Group does want control over "WHO" they will sell their complete movements to and their target customers to eliminate appears to be Large and Small, Big Name, High End watchmakers who put high volume demand on ETA manufacturing.

So I think we'll be ok for now, and have to wait to see what future events bring us.

Here is the text from the Reuter's article link you posted to make it easier for all to see. I've highlighted and/or noted some of the parts I thought were interesting and relevant.

_CORRECTED-Swatch Group supply cuts start to hurt watchmakers

(Corrects IWC investment figure in paragraph 15 to 50 million francs, not 50,000 francs)

* High-end brands say they can cope with movements shortage

* Swatch Group reduces deliveries from this year

* Search for alternative suppliers behind the scenes

By Victoria Bryan and Caroline Copley

GENEVA, Jan 18 (Reuters) - Swatch Group's decision to lower watch part supplies to rival watchmakers this year has already impacted the industry, forcing some brands to hold back production and others to scramble for alternatives, executives told a fair this week.

The outlook for 2012 might be more gloomy than it was for 2011 but the Swiss watch industry is enjoying record demand, having recovered much faster than expected from the 2008/2009 downturn, putting unprecedented pressure on its production base. (have we seen major effects from this yet?)

Swatch Group has for decades served as the industry's "supermarket," to use its own words, with its ETA unit providing as much as 80 percent of Swiss movements and its Nivarox arm dominating the market for escapement and oscillating parts, which make up the heart of a watch's mechanism.

In 2011 Swatch's production unit, which supplies the industry's watch parts, had sales of 2 billion Swiss francs ($2.12 billion).

Since Jan. 1, Swatch Group is able to lower deliveries of *watch parts* to rivals to ensure that it has enough supplies for its own brands such as Breguet, Omega and Longines.

*The move was approved in Dec. by Switzerland's Federal Administrative court, pending the outcome of an investigation by competition authorities.
* (was it ever approved?)

*Many brands at the Geneva watch fair, the luxury industry's first gathering in 2012, said they were confident they could cope with Swatch Group's decision, pointing to good relations with the group, but others hinted of tough times ahead.
*
*LVMH brand Tag Heuer's Chief Executive Jean-Christophe Babin said on Wednesday that Nivarox had stopped supplying the brand starting this year.
*
"At least things are clear ... The contract has not been renewed," Babin said. In the short-term, he said the brand was fine as it had stock but it was in talks with alternative suppliers.

High-end watchmaker Girard-Perregaux, majority-held by PPR since last summer, is having to turn away watchmakers who want to buy its in-house movements.

"We have quite a high number of enquiries, just knocking on the door and asking for movements. Most of them, if not all of them, we have to tell 'no' for the moment," Chief Executive Stefano Macaluso told Reuters in an interview at the fair.

Like almost everybody else, the brand, which only makes about 10,000 watches per year and supplies movements to PPR's Boucheron and Bottega Veneta, gets its escapements from Nivarox.

*"We produce quite a limited number of watches every year so (the reduction of deliveries) will not affect us. We have a very good relationship with Nivarox," Macaluso said.
*

If some small *exclusive brands* can find alternative suppliers because they need small quantities and command high retail prices, others have to make heavy investments and take on staff to cope with the shortage.

Richemont brand IWC's Chief Executive Georges Kern told a roundtable of journalists the brand was investing 50 million Swiss francs to add 25,000 square metres to its production site in Schaffhausen in northern Switzerland but still could not keep up with demand.

"We cannot produce enough," Kern said at the Geneva watch fair, adding the new site should be up and running in 2014 or 2015.

Upscale watchmaker Parmigiani, controlled by the Sandoz foundation, is one of the few to make its own spirals.

"We make about 20,000 spirals per year. They are more expensive than those made by Nivarox because we have to amortise our investment and also because they are of very high quality," Parmigiani head Jean-Marc Jacot said.

MASTERING TECHNOLOGY

Kepler Capital Markets analyst Jon Cox said he assumed the market needed 8.2 million movements in 2012 and Swatch Group could hold back delivery of 1 million. He expects market growth to slow to 5 percent this year from almost 20 percent in 2011. (have we seen this happen?)

Juan-Carlos Torres, chief executive of Richemont's Vacheron Constantin, said the 250-year old brand was working to replace parts from Swatch Group by in-house production.

"We do not have ETA movements in our watches. What we lack are spirals, anchors and anchor wheels. We are working to make spirals in-house with the help of the Richemont group," he said. "It's a question of mastering technology."

The brand plans to almost double its headcount to 1,300 people from 700 currently by 2020, Torres said.

Bernard Fornas, head of Richemont's biggest brand Cartier, said the brand was increasing investment in production each year but a good relationship with Swatch Group was essential.

"We make a lot of movements ourselves. There are some movements that we buy from ETA. I think that we now have a good mix of what we do in-house and what we buy in," Fornas said.

Long-standing ETA and Nivarox customers like Cartier might indeed have nothing to worry about as Swatch Group is free to maintain its deliveries to them.

*Swatch Group Chief Executive Nick Hayek has made it clear that he no longer wants to have to supply movements and parts to everybody and wants to be able to choose his customers. LVMH brands such as Tag Heuer, Zenith and Hublot appear to be top targets.*. ($1 = 0.9436 Swiss francs) (Additional reporting by Nathalie Olof-Ors; Writing by Silke Koltrowitz; Editing by Jon Loades-Carter and Astrid Wendlandt)_


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

I hope so.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

waterdude said:


> I hope so.


Me too brother, me too....

Think Positive thoughts.

Things change daily in the world but just look how long it has taken them since we first got word of the "Doom and Gloom" cutoff back in 2004 that was supposed to finalize in 2008.

12 years have now past and while we've seen supplies get tighter, we've also seen others have no trouble obtaining what they need.

We've also seen some large companies use this as just a way to increase prices and profits. Just look at the rise in Omega prices since 2004 when I purchased my Original Planet Ocean. And Omega is part of the Swatch Group so what does that tell you. 
To me it says we as the consumer are the suckers as they feed us and manipulate supply and demand info so that they (Swatch Group and some big name brands) can justify there increases.

Bastards!!!! :-|


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I thought somewhere that ETA derived from Eterna and the Absorption of Elibor and became ETA.
Now that Swatch group own ETA is it being a bastard or just good marketing and business sense?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

ndw6 said:


> I thought somewhere that ETA derived from Eterna and the Absorption of Elibor and became ETA.
> Now that Swatch group own ETA is it being a bastard or just good marketing and business sense?


Good for them... not for us..


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Currently the last parts are prepared for the Cinema 4D rendering of the H2O MARLIN images for the visual configurator. I think we will finish the H2O MARLIN preparation by the end of this month and pre-order start might be the 01.02.2016. Hopefully!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Congrats to a Great Start in 2016!
I'm sure the Marlin will be a big hit.
Looking forward to the wrist shots


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Congrats to a Great Start in 2016!
I'm sure the Marlin will be a big hit.
Looking forward to the wrist shots


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't have one yet but I am adding to the list. Nice looking watches!


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Spill the specs in detail already! XD


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

WATCH DEAL OF THE YEAR 2016: H2O MARLIN

The H2O MARLIN is a project with a VERY long development time and everything was well thought through again and again, but sometimes you get an idea at the last minute. Additionally to the known "shield" dial I´m considering to add ADDITIONAL dials to the MARLIN pre-order! Please let me know what you think! Is it worth to consider?

This is just a Illustrator 2D visualisation! The much better looking H2O MARLIN renderings incl. this dial may be shown in the next week! 








The skull could be printed for example in black SL.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> WATCH DEAL OF THE YEAR 2016: H2O MARLIN
> 
> The H2O MARLIN is a project with a VERY long development time and everything was well thought through again and again, but sometimes you get an idea at the last minute. Additionally to the known "shield" dial I´m considering to add ADDITIONAL dials to the MARLIN pre-order! Please let me know what you think! Is it worth to consider?
> 
> ...


Clemens, I personally don't like the skull idea, its too gimmicky for me, and Helson has already done it

Why is the date diagonal ? The original renders had the date upright in the 4:30 position, has this changed?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm not sure if I'm a fan of the Skull... I think it takes away from the beauty and classy high end look of the watch. The shield dial on the right looks much better.

I view H2O/Helberg watches as a high end classy watch company and the skull to me seems to bring it down a notch and something that would appeal to kids.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The date will be horizontally aligned. The above illustration is wrong in this point.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Thumbs up, I like the idea of the additional dials.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Skulls - um..no thanks. 

That Arrowhead marker dial tho...wow!


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

JSal said:


> I'm not sure if I'm a fan of the Skull... I think it takes away from the beauty and classy high end look of the watch. The shield dial on the right looks much better.
> 
> I view H2O/Helberg watches as a high end classy watch company and the skull to me seems to bring it down a notch and something that would appeal to kids.


I like the new look shield dial, but I agree the skull doesn't do it for me. If anything I would prefer the Marlin motif on the dial.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

The skull on dial adds a funky sense to the divers dial which can be boring on other makes in the market of what i have seen. I wish that the skull will be a lumed image, such that when the "fanged" indices lights up together, it adds spooky looks with fun.

The case design is not those biker type exaggerating type that needs skull on dial to further enhance the rocky feel.

Reference and compared to Helson design, this is much funkier.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

ianacr said:


> I like the new look shield dial, but I agree the skull doesn't do it for me. If anything I would prefer the Marlin motif on the dial.


I love the shield dial.

But pictures of skulls and/or marlins or anything else for that matter would take H2O in the wrong direction.

Right now it's an elite dive micro watch brand. To start adding things like skulls would make it look gimmicky and devalue the brand.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m not sure it would devalue the brand as there are many examples out there from SWISS companies like Bell&Ross, Hublot and many others. Of course it´s a matter of taste and this dial could be an addition to the new black dial, which is shown to the right of the skull dial.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I do not like the skull. I would echo that it isn't very classy. The other dials is better but looks like seiko monster or halios delfin dial to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree many Swiss brands use skulls, the black superluminova filled skull on the dial is my new leading choice.... if that dial becomes available.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for your opinion, but I don´t think it looks like the Halios Delphin or the Seiko Monster. The only thing they share is a marker with three edges, but that´s too common. 

In these days it´s very difficult to develop a new dial which is absolutely new to the market. Of course you can make it ugly and it was not done before, but great designs will (always) have analogies.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

I'd rather see H2O continue to be a leader, innovator and always striving to push the envelope than to be a follower. 

As you said Clemens, it's all a matter of personal taste. 

While I may own items that have skulls on them I just never thought I'd see them on your watches. 

But I'm not in the business and you would know more about what sells and trends.

But since you asked us, I wanted to be honest with you as I always am and give you my true feelings.

I've always been a big supporter of yours since the day I found your brand here on WUS a few years back and I will continue to be a supporter and always share my thoughts in any way I can if I feel it will help you succeed. 

P.S. I know you must be very busy coming back from the holidays, but when you have a chance I had sent you a few emails leading up to the holidays and there are a few things I need, and one is fairly important as I have my watch in the shop right now and I need a part. When you have a moment to read them please let me know.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I highly appreciate all your comments whether they are negative or positive. That´s why I ask for. The dial is existing only as 2D Illustrator design and my engineer will work at the weekend to integrate the design into the 3D Solidworks data. So we are at very early stage for this dial and if I should decide the to offer this dial it will come at least in the above TWO versions. Not everybody wants to look at a skull day by day, but there might be some. The skull could be printed in black Super-LumiNova and glow in the night. That´s really a nice dial for a nice product in a nice watch category. 

It´s quite interesting to see and compare the comments on my Facebook pages and in the WUS. There are lot´s of cons and pros.  

EMails will be answered starting from tomorrow.  Today I had to push new projects and designs.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Me personally I love the classic h20 dial and the original Kalmar 1 dials. I would say offer glossy dials to the mix and that is the clear winner for me! 

Glossy black, blue, orange, grey, white in the original Kalmar dials.

And if you wanna get funky I would do a real Carbon fiber or Kevlar dial. I still dream for a light grey carbon fibre dial


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

As long as the skull dial does not slow down development or production I could care less if you put a unicorn on a dial. Its a choice as a dial so while its not my particular style others may like it and that equals more sales. Personally I am just looking forward to pre order pricing and the configuration page. I do salute you for taking a possible chance with this dial choice and feel it would not de-value your brand. I don't think Helson was de-valued when the black and white beard were introduced???


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Me personally I love the classic h20 dial and the original Kalmar 1 dials. I would say offer glossy dials to the mix and that is the clear winner for me!
> 
> Glossy black, blue, orange, grey, white in the original Kalmar dials.
> 
> And if you wanna get funky I would do a real Carbon fiber or Kevlar dial. I still dream for a light grey carbon fibre dial


I'm a carbon fiber fan myself Danny. (must be a car guy thing)

And along with the other colors you mentioned I would add a Yellow.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Turquoise dial! (since we are spit-balling)

As long as the two marlins are still etched into the caseback....


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

I've always wanted a skull dialed watch.. I tried googling it and the ones Clemens mentioned were out of my price range... If it becomes an option on the Marlin, I will surely be getting one..


----------



## oscar1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Love Love Love The Skull!!!!


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

IMHO it would be better if it is the Marlin instead of the skull, but still cool nonetheless!


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

I think a lumed skull would be neat, particularly if it was done in such a fashion to where it was essentially invisible until the lume glows. Skull or no skull, i'm just excited for a H2O in my size range. I wanted to buy a Kalmar V2, but I just can't get past the height of the watch. I've had and enjoyed some big watches (Boschett Harpoon), but have come to find that I really prefer a thinner watch. I'm pretty sure I've read it in this thread before, but to save me from going back through 81 pages, can somebody tell me the height of this watch (for the 40mm and 44mm ones)? Thanks, really looking forward to this one.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Steppy said:


> Clemens, I personally don't like the skull idea, its too gimmicky for me, and Helson has already done it
> 
> Why is the date diagonal ? The original renders had the date upright in the 4:30 position, has this changed?


So what Helson did it... In "black SL" that skull would look REALLY good on a dial.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Not a fan of skulls, but I definitely see a market for it. 

Big fan of the old black/blue dial and color combo. Not so much into this new indices shape. Look too much like animal teeth. 

I do love the solid bezel color insert on 0-20 minutes.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I can't say I'm a skull fan at all but you know the saying " to each his own"
I'm looking forward to a dial or bezel with a touch of Orange, like Danny's Destro K1 bezel. Fingers crossed it comes with the option.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Honkylips said:


> I think a lumed skull would be neat, particularly if it was done in such a fashion to where it was essentially invisible until the lume glows. Skull or no skull, i'm just excited for a H2O in my size range. *I wanted to buy a Kalmar V2, but I just can't get past the height of the watch. I've had and enjoyed some big watches (Boschett Harpoon), but have come to find that I really prefer a thinner watch. * I'm pretty sure I've read it in this thread before, but to save me from going back through 81 pages, can somebody tell me the height of this watch (for the 40mm and 44mm ones)? Thanks, really looking forward to this one.


Please don't take this the wrong way as I am not trying to discourage you from ordering a Marlin. But if the Kalmar is too tall for you have you tried looking at the Orca with a flat crystal?

As Clemens slogan for the Orca goes....

H2O Orca - Thinner, Shorter, Stronger!!!

So pick yourself up an Orca in the Dive Case and you will satisfy your desire for a thinner Kalmar as the two watches look like cousins.

Then order yourself a nice Marlin and you'll be set.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

John, isn't the Orca Dress, flat only 13.5 mm high? I think I have cuff links higher than that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

ndw6 said:


> John, isn't the Orca Dress, flat only 13.5 mm high? I think I have cuff links higher than that.


Yes Nigel, the dress, classic and vintage may be a little thinner but the shape of the Dive Case looks the most like the Kalmar.

He had mentioned that he felt the Kalmar 2 was a bit too thick for him so that's why I suggested the Orca Dive.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m not sure it would devalue the brand as there are many examples out there from SWISS companies like Bell&Ross, Hublot and many others. Of course it´s a matter of taste and this dial could be an addition to the new black dial, which is shown to the right of the skull dial.


I like the idea of a "special" shield dial in the pre order process.

Compared to the well know shield dial this design has a more aggressive look.

Honestly i don't think that H2O needs to print skulls on the dial - even in lume, in my eyes this destroys the watch and its conception.
The chosen way to built watches and the concept behind it, based on the last years, shouldn't be overboarded with a fashion accessory like this.

Additionally it gets a small "copy and paste" smell as there are, as mentioned before, some brands using this skull theme very inflationary.
Missed in the list are, i think, Romain Jerome and Richard Mille which are also doing skulls.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> I highly appreciate all your comments whether they are negative or positive. That´s why I ask for. The dial is existing only as 2D Illustrator design and my engineer will work at the weekend to integrate the design into the 3D Solidworks data. So we are at very early stage for this dial and if I should decide the to offer this dial it will come at least in the above TWO versions. Not everybody wants to look at a skull day by day, but there might be some. The skull could be printed in black Super-LumiNova and glow in the night. That´s really a nice dial for a nice product in a nice watch category.
> 
> It´s quite interesting to see and compare the comments on my Facebook pages and in the WUS. There are lot´s of cons and pros.
> 
> EMails will be answered starting from tomorrow.  Today I had to push new projects and designs.


You have so many great new watches coming up, bankruptcy and starvation seems almost inevitable!!!!!! LOL
Great news with emails, I'm desperate for a reply to my previous one


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> I highly appreciate all your comments whether they are negative or positive. That´s why I ask for. The dial is existing only as 2D Illustrator design and my engineer will work at the weekend to integrate the design into the 3D Solidworks data. So we are at very early stage for this dial and if I should decide the to offer this dial it will come at least in the above TWO versions. Not everybody wants to look at a skull day by day, but there might be some. The skull could be printed in black Super-LumiNova and glow in the night. That´s really a nice dial for a nice product in a nice watch category.
> 
> It´s quite interesting to see and compare the comments on my Facebook pages and in the WUS. There are lot´s of cons and pros.
> 
> EMails will be answered starting from tomorrow.  Today I had to push new projects and designs.


Would the skull dial be matt or glossy?


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

grama73 said:


> Romain Jerome and Richard Mille which are also doing skulls.


And anyone who thinks a skull design devalues a watch should check their prices. You can't really judge the Marlin Skull watch based on an illustration anyway, but in real life I think it would look good, especially with a partly polished case/bracelet.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

I would LOVE to see this blue dual for the Marlin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This dial will be available for the Marlin.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> This dial will be available for the Marlin.


You made my day => 3rd same blue dial in the 3rd different watch from you  and i will go for it.... i love blue dials like this one

After reading a lot of pros and cons here and on facebook i am still not a fan of the skull,
it might look quite nice for a while but for longer times?

Another question for me, perhaps Clemens you can answer this, on your 2d skull dial there are some very fine lines in the teeth area - will this be technical possible to print with black superluminova?

and a lot of others did it already, even in black superluminova (last link):
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/helson-blackbeard-watch-review/
http://toywatchofficial.com/gb_en/collections/skull-on-fire-black-with-pouch/
http://www.9maiali.com/product-montres-militaire-officer-de-marine-mil7124-ceramic-bezel-47mm/


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

A little bit of this with a little bit of that.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I also forgot.
Some of this with some of that!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ut1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Is that the same blue (color) that is being offered for the Kalmar SS?


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> WATCH DEAL OF THE YEAR 2016: H2O MARLIN
> 
> The H2O MARLIN is a project with a VERY long development time and everything was well thought through again and again, but sometimes you get an idea at the last minute. Additionally to the known "shield" dial I´m considering to add ADDITIONAL dials to the MARLIN pre-order! Please let me know what you think! Is it worth to consider?
> 
> ...


0_0!

H20 Marlin Megs!!!? 
H20 Marlin Monster!!???

I like alot! I would def like to see more dial variation for the pre-order. I prefer the one on the right


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This skull dial is really polarizing!  My wife also complained strongly about the skull dial and I´m not sure it will be allowed at the end. 

Today I have got a new Cinema 4 file for new renderings and here is something new: Fail or Hit?

(The textures on the lugs are having some bad brushing areas. So don´t worry, this will be improved at the moment)


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I think every man should have his own true, and never listen a wife.

But sometimes is maybe OK to make an exception


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

If I listened always to my wife, I would only have one watch!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## oscar1 (Feb 16, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> This skull dial is really polarizing!  My wife also complained strongly about the skull dial and I´m not sure it will be allowed at the end.
> 
> Today I have got a new Cinema 4 file for new renderings and here is something new: Fail or Hit?
> 
> (The textures on the lugs are having some bad brushing areas. So don´t worry, this will be improved at the moment)


Love The Skull !!!


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

The new skull dial is great, I would order it as soon as possible. For the bezel I'd prefer a stealth or all black inlay with that dial.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

I think the skull looks great in this render , wasn't so keen on the first skull shot but this ones changed my mind !


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I love your brand. I'd own every single model you produced if I could, but the skull reminds some of us to the most hated brand in the world.










Please don't do it.


----------



## oscar1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> I love your brand. I'd own every single model you produced if I could, but the skull reminds some of us to the most hated brand in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apples and Oranges...


----------



## oscar1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> I love your brand. I'd own every single model you produced if I could, but the skull reminds some of us to the most hated brand in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apples to Oranges.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Clemens, the one without the skull works for me.
Will be a choice with turbine bezel as well?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> LOL!


Haha, ask her she will admit it!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

tbs7777 said:


> The new skull dial is great, I would order it as soon as possible. For the bezel I'd prefer a stealth or all black inlay with that dial.


I agree everything about this version should be stealth including the bezel.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe the skull can be done ghost style ? Like the Kemmner ghost dials that show up depending on angle and light ?


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

I love the 3d render! 
QUESTION: Are those orange lines around indices gonna glow as well?


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

That orange skull dial looks awesome, but I don't think I'll be able to pull it off at a boardroom meeting, so it'll just have to be the plain black/orange combo for me then.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Do we have a pre-order date yet, or just sometime in January?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

End of January, maybe early February. 
A few weeks at least from what I can gather, don't quote me!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

ndw6 said:


> End of January, maybe early February.
> A few weeks at least from what I can gather, *don't quote me!
> *


Too late Nigel... you've already been quoted. :-d


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Thanks John, your so funny.
Paella tonight.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> Please don't do it.


When a luminous color is chosen to highlight the skull against a dark background in a lighted environment ... that cheesy-ness of outlining the skull cheapens the watch alot.
However, if a dark grey lume is chosen to paint on the skull... where during day or lighted environment, is not visibly seen, and detected easily... only when night falls, in a dark surrounding, the skull appears... That will not cheapen a watch. In contrast, it adds sophistication to the value of the work in visual conception that had put in.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

The orange version of the skull dial i like much more than the other one....

But still "too much colour" in this concept  , so i reduced a little bit...


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

grama73 said:


> The orange version of the skull dial i like much more than the other one....
> 
> But still "too much colour" in this concept  , so i reduced a little bit...
> View attachment 6611458


*The Black and Orange is Cool and makes me think...

We can start calling this model one of the following names...*

*H2O - Happy Halloween Marlin Model 666
*








*Or
*

*H2O / Harley Davidson - Model: Jolly Marlin*
















*I bet if Clemens could do a licensing deal with Harley Davidson he would sell more watches than he could handle making. Put that Harley logo on anything and it sells. Put it on a quality made watch and it's a fortune to be made.*


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

ndw6 said:


> Thanks John, your so funny.
> Paella tonight.


Another one of my favorite meals and that is one of the most amazing Paella pots I've ever seen. I'd like to dive in head first and eat my way through.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

grama73 said:


> The orange version of the skull dial i like much more than the other one....
> 
> But still "too much colour" in this concept  , so i reduced a little bit...
> View attachment 6611458


It reminds me of Mido All Dial Baselworld 2015 Special Edition


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Perhaps a little more stealth look to decrease readability....


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

commanche said:


> It reminds me of Mido All Dial Baselworld 2015 Special Edition
> View attachment 6612226


Where's the Skull?


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

grama73 said:


> The orange version of the skull dial i like much more than the other one....
> 
> But still "too much colour" in this concept  , so i reduced a little bit...
> View attachment 6611458


This is what i'm talking about!!! 
However, if the skull part can use a lume that's darkened abit more, such that under bright light, we see a barely visible outline of the skull drawing... That will be more perfect!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

JSal said:


> But pictures of skulls and/or marlins or anything else for that matter would take H2O in the wrong direction.
> 
> Right now it's an elite dive micro watch brand. To start adding things like skulls would make it look gimmicky and devalue the brand.


I completely disagree. I think the dials are getting slightly repetitive and tiring, and that these proposed dials and designs stand a good chance of attracting clients.

Of course, my concern is for the success of H2O and not myself, so maybe I'm just different.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

JSal said:


> Where's the Skull?


no skull


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> This skull dial is really polarizing!  My wife also complained strongly about the skull dial and I´m not sure it will be allowed at the end.
> 
> Today I have got a new Cinema 4 file for new renderings and here is something new: Fail or Hit?
> 
> (The textures on the lugs are having some bad brushing areas. So don´t worry, this will be improved at the moment)


The watch is looking great, but I'm definitely in the no-skull camp. Yes, Hublot and Mille have done skill motifs... And to my eyes did nothing positive for either. It's something that seems more at home with Diesel or Nixon. The elegance of the Marlin (and H2O) is let down by it.

Granted, nobody is being forced to choose that dial. But its presence does suggest a different design philosophy.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I completely disagree. I think the dials are getting slightly repetitive and tiring, and that these proposed dials and designs stand a good chance of attracting clients.
> 
> Of course, my concern is for the success of H2O and not myself, so maybe I'm just different.


Change for the sake of change isn't always a good thing...

And be careful of who you are looking to attract, for the company you bring upon yourself may not be the company you want to keep.

To choose a market sector and target it is a good thing. Concentrate on that and do it well.

To be diverse is good but to start trying to attract or capture every segment isn't a smart or safe thing to do.

I believe H2O would be better served by sticking with what brought it to this point.

Not to stand still, but to continue the course of innovative dive watch design using exotic alloys never used before in watch making and pushing the limits of depth and specifications never seen or reached before.

And stay true to the motto that "Customization is Everything" by making each model more adaptable to user/consumer modification and customization.

Now to have a Limited Number Ediition Skull Model, or to team up with and license the use of the name Harley Davidson for a particular model might work well.

It would demonstrate H2O's ability to be creative and artistic without changing the core of its business.

To just throw skulls as an option on a standard model would not be a good idea in my opinion.

But something like that or even a skull with the licensing of the use of the name and logo of Harley Davidson for several Limited Edition runs over a period of time would make sense.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

commanche said:


> no skull


I know... I was making a point. The watch you posted is beautiful and I know you meant it reminded you of it because of the color scheme.

But the H2O Marlin rendering has a skull on the dial.

So what I should have written when I quoted your post was...

"What?... No Skull?"


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> The watch is looking great, but I'm definitely in the no-skull camp. Yes, Hublot and Mille have done skill motifs... And to my eyes did nothing positive for either. It's something that seems more at home with Diesel or Nixon. The elegance of the Marlin (and H2O) is let down by it.
> 
> Granted, nobody is being forced to choose that dial. But its presence does suggest a different design philosophy.


Well said...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the skull is just an addition to the high glossy black dial and made in just small number. I can´t see any reason why this should have effect in any way on the brand. For those who don´t like it: Don´t choose it!

We will have many option to choose between and you´re not limited in any way to the skull dial. On the H2O Facebook pages I think there are 75% positive comments about the skull dial. So it´s a matter of taste. Take it, when you like it.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

JSal said:


> Change for the sake of change isn't always a good thing...
> ...
> To be diverse is good but to start trying to attract or capture every segment isn't a smart or safe thing to do.


100% agreement from my side, depending on the terms of skulls it is fashionable mainstream in this times but it would be only a option to choose from.



JSal said:


> I believe H2O would be better served by sticking with what brought it to this point.
> Not to stand still, but to continue the course of innovative dive watch design using exotic alloys never used before in watch making and pushing the limits of depth and specifications never seen or reached before.
> And stay true to the motto that "Customization is Everything" by making each model more adaptable to user/consumer modification and customization.


Right - evolution of the existing is better than revolution - love this existing concept.



JSal said:


> Now to have a Limited Number Ediition Skull Model,...
> To just throw skulls as an option on a standard model would not be a good idea in my opinion.


A really limited Edition skull dial only in the preorder, perhaps combined with the same dial but without skull in a package could be a solution/option.

Of course this "skull - yes and no" dial package will have to be paid extra but it allows you to get the dial changed if you don´t like the skull anymore.

As it would be the same dial there will not be such a big change in the look.

Beside the MOQ needed, the costs should be acceptable as there is no other dial fabrication needed only one print process isn´t done.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


>


My most liked skull version so far 

Stealth?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

grama73 said:


> A really limited Edition skull dial only in the preorder, perhaps combined with the same dial but without skull in a package could be a solution/option.
> 
> Of course this "skull - yes and no" dial package will have to be paid extra but it allows you to get the dial changed if you don´t like the skull anymore.
> 
> ...


Great idea. But for a truly limited edition it would have to have a numbered case to give it significance. Maybe a DLC case and of course the Black and Orange Color Scheme.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I think the skull is just an addition to the high glossy black dial and made in just small number. I can´t see any reason why this should have effect in any way on the brand. For those who don´t like it: Don´t choose it!
> 
> We will have many option to choose between and you´re not limited in any way to the skull dial. On the H2O Facebook pages I think there are 75% positive comments about the skull dial. So it´s a matter of taste. Take it, when you like it.


It's your business and your choice Clemens. But you put the pictures out there for us and asked us what we thought.

I will always be honest with you as I always have and I will always say what in my opinion I believe is best for your company because I love what you have done so far and I want to see it continue in the same way.

But these are just my opinions, thoughts and feelings.

I think the 75% positive comments on Facebook is a little skewed if you are using that as a basis for what your customers want.

There may be many of that 75% who just happen to see the dial and just liked it. Whether or not they are customers who have ever purchased an H2O or Helberg watch is another story. I haven't read the comments myself nor have I seen your Facebook page. 
But I do see that here on WUS it appears the overwhelming consensus is against it.

But as you have already stated it's an option that doesn't have to be chosen.


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

grama73 said:


> The orange version of the skull dial i like much more than the other one....
> 
> But still "too much colour" in this concept  , so i reduced a little bit...
> View attachment 6611458


This is my favourite , in Clemens' last suggestion I miss the fine orange lines around the shark-teeth-indexes.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The market liking the skull dial with possible purchases could open up more customers for H2O watches. Especially if they like the quality and become repeat customers.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

mekenical said:


> The market liking the skull dial with possible purchases could open up more customers for H2O watches. Especially if they like the quality and become repeat customers.


Exactly and like Clemens said there will plenty of options , so if the skulls not for you then pick a different variation !


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

mekenical said:


> The market liking the skull dial with possible purchases could open up more customers for H2O watches. Especially if they like the quality and become repeat customers.


Some here might understand this comparison and some may not...

But if Peter Luger (one of NYC finest & oldest Steak Houses since 1887) offered White Castle (one of the oldest fast food burgers) sliders on their menu, it might allow open up Peter Luger to more customers.

I have and do eat at both places but I certainly wouldn't want Peter Luger to start serving sliders.

When I visit Peter Luger I want and get one of the finest Steaks in the city.

If I want a good slider I'll go to White Castle.

Peter Luger has a reputation for being one of if not the finest steak house that started in what was at the time predominantly German neighborhood of Williamsburg Brooklyn and they have maintained that reputation for well over 100 years and 3 different owners.

Peter Luger has been named the best steakhouse in New York City by Zagat Survey for 30 years in a row.

They have only one other location that they opened in the 1960's in Great Neck Long Island.

They do not and have never accepted credit cards and only take cash. At one time they had a Peter Luger house card and you would be billed monthly at which time payment in full was due.

So I think of and look at H2O as the Peter Luger of Dive watches. Maybe I'm wrong in assuming that...


----------



## Thommi (Dec 15, 2015)

*Hello grama73,

here some watches from Clemens with a blue dial*


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Comparing Peter Lugers to the quality of H2O watches in some respect Is definitely a compliment, as I'm sure the quality of the skull dial will be nothing less than superior.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

despite all different opinions we should see one thing clear.
the membership in this forum and especially the members taking part in this marlin thread are only the top of the iceberg.
mostly all of us have a high interest in watches and a high knowledge, also concerning other brands.

so if clemens asks here to get some input and does the same also at facebook it is part of his marketing strategy and 
also surely a need for him to get a more wider feedback in the end.

the mix of all this will in the end bring his decision.

as he mentioned before, nobody will be forced to buy one and as i am critical myself towards this skull thing i have to accept that clemens 
always tries to open new fields - the quality of the watch should not be affected by the dial 

honestly for me the skull dial at the moment is simply unclear. perhaps in the end i will decide only influenced by two points: look + price


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Comparing Peter Lugers to the quality of H2O watches in some respect Is definitely a compliment, as I'm sure the quality of the skull dial will be nothing less than superior.


It was most definitely meant as a compliment. As everything else I have said so far.

I love what Clemens does. As I know you do too.

And I agree that if Clemens makes a dial option with a skull it will be the BEST one there is.

I'm even warming up to the design with the Orange and Black color scheme and the muted grey lume skull.

I do wish it would strictly be a Limited Edition and/or partnership with Harley Davidson as I think that would be awesome.

Maybe a series of Limited Edition Runs of H.D. - H2O watches.

The problem with that is the cost of the licensing and the additional cost of that being added to the cost of the watch. But it still could be very profitable.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

thanks thommi!
blue is my colour


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

JSal said:


> Some here might understand this comparison and some may not...
> 
> But if Peter Luger (one of NYC finest & oldest Steak Houses since 1887) offered White Castle (one of the oldest fast food burgers) sliders on their menu, it might allow open up Peter Luger to more customers.
> 
> ...


If you are using that comparison I would think Clemens would have to be offering a $99 Quartz watch made out of aluminum with a cellophane crystal and a paper strap? He is offering a CHOICE of a skull dial (if it happens). 
Also licensing with Harley Davidson could be considered even more of a way to "cheapen" the brand. Who knows how many might think that.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> If you are using that comparison I would think Clemens would have to be offering a $99 Quartz watch made out of aluminum with a cellophane crystal and a paper strap? He is offering a CHOICE of a skull dial (if it happens).


Your statement makes absolutely no sense at all...
Or
You totally misunderstood my comparison because I have no idea how you came to that conclusion.



quicksilver7 said:


> Also licensing with Harley Davidson could be considered even more of a way to "cheapen" the brand. Who knows how many might think that.


Harley Davidson has a long and rich history and I highly doubt that any association with them would or could be considered to cheapen ANY brand. 
It could only open new doors and increase profits.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

JSal said:


> Your statement makes absolutely no sense at all...


You steakhouse offering a cheap burger would have to equate to Clemens offering a cheap watch


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> You steakhouse offering a cheap burger would have to equate to Clemens offering a cheap watch


You need to re-read what I wrote.

I mentioned I liked and eat both.

The comparison is meant to show that the two don't belong together.

It works the other way around too...

I don't want to walk into White Castle and order, sit down and eat a Steak.

Your statement indicated a cheapness in quality...

I don't believe putting a skull on a dial will change the way an ETA movement works or affect the type of alloy Clemens uses to build his watch...

But a skull on the dial may affect the way the brand is perceived the same way it would if Peter Luger were to offer sliders on its menu.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I see u edited both of your posts after I quoted them....

Now that you have added the last 2 paragraphs above it makes a bit more sense..... But your analogy without the 2 paragraphs above led to my posts. Do you now understand?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> I see u edited both of your posts after I quoted them....
> 
> Now that you have added the last 2 paragraphs above it makes a bit more sense..... But your analogy without the 2 paragraphs above led to my posts. Do you now understand?


Yeah, it sucks doing this constantly from a cellphone. Small screen, dealing with auto-correct mistakes, which all lead to me editing. If you look I would say 90% of my posts are edited. I type, I post, I correct, I proof read, I add, I correct, and on and on. 
I need to get a new PC as the ex girlfriend stole my new one, and my laptop is very old and also needs to be replaced, so I don't use it as it drives me nuts.

Been home on disability for 6 months and if I wasn't I'd buy a new PC and Laptop.

So when I post give it a few minutes before replying to see if I edit anything.. LOL


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I like the skull. I'm all for having it as an option. If you don't like it, don't order it IMPO


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Ive gone from preferring no skull, to quite liking this one, especially with JSal,s Limited edition DLC numbered case idea


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

ndw6 said:


> Clemens, don't take this the wrong way, but I so don't like you at the moment.
> Why are you teasing me this way?


Yeah what he said... love this dial, handset, and bezel PERIOD any chance of seeing this in the 40 0r the 44mm ?

Dan


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

I so hope H20 does the above in a 40 or maybe a 44mm if it fits my modest 7.25" wrist ??

Dan


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

JSal said:


> I know... I was making a point. The watch you posted is beautiful and I know you meant it reminded you of it because of the color scheme.
> 
> But the H2O Marlin rendering has a skull on the dial.
> 
> ...


I know you were, but I just wanna say it anyway


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

I really like how Marlin develops so far. My only wish, albeit minor one is that the lug width for 40mm version is 20mm instead of 22. 
I just find that the 22 mm lug width is too sporty and the 40 mm width on the dial is more dressy/classic, hence making it "inconsistent" interms of direction. Just my 0.02


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Artonthewrist said:


> I so hope H20 does the above in a 40 or maybe a 44mm if it fits my modest 7.25" wrist ??
> 
> Dan


I have the same sized wrist.
The CH6 at 45.5 and the Kalmar 2 at 42.5
The CH6 wears a lot bigger, but not to big. I have a 47mm Steinhart that wears the same. I guess it comes down to the lug to lug distance.
I will be getting the 44 without a doubt.
It will be great. Mate!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

tbs7777 said:


> This is my favourite , in Clemens' last suggestion I miss the fine orange lines around the shark-teeth-indexes.


The orange contrast on the indices give the dial a nice "pop"... I hope the "orange border" idea makes it to the production stage.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Like the Marlin, like the brand. But hate the skull. It's tacky and skulls don't fit the brand IMHO. Could also push customers away. Personally, seeing watches with skulls always makes it seem like cheap fashion watches or... watches for "Phony bad-asses" ;-) j/k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Like the Marlin, like the brand. But hate the skull. It's tacky and skulls don't fit the brand IMHO. Could also push customers away. Personally, seeing watches with skulls always makes it seem like cheap fashion watches or... watches for "Phony bad-asses" ;-) j/k
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Sorry H2o but I have to agree with the above and while I love the Marlin possibilities I'm hopeful that they don't include the skull design really bad form on such a classy looking design but at the end of the day its your show but if they have skulls I will not be at all interested.


----------



## oscar1 (Feb 16, 2011)

I believe the Skull Dial would be an option, to be a choice in the set up of the customer choice...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Abe (Jan 7, 2010)

Love the Marlin design and definitely will be getting one with blue dial, but if an image on the dial is an option, why insist on a skull?
Why not something more connected to the sea or diving? Diving helmet, anchor, something like that?
If it has to be a skull, at least make it a Jolly Roger so it makes sense


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The "skull dial" would only be for one dial yes? Will a skull, being on one dial option, be enough for someone to not want the watch anymore? I don't think Clemens wasn't planning on putting the skull on ALL the dials... One dial, out of numerous options?
"Methinks, thou doth protest too much" Hamlet xD


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Abe said:


> Love the Marlin design and definitely will be getting one with blue dial, but if an image on the dial is an option, why insist on a skull?
> Why not something more connected to the sea or diving? Diving helmet, anchor, something like that?
> If it has to be a skull, at least make it a Jolly Roger so it makes sense


YARRRR HARRRR!!!? Maybe..just maybe


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

commanche said:


> YARRRR HARRRR!!!? Maybe..just maybe


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

not a big fan of the skull dial, but a Jolly Roger would be pretty darn awesome


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I would not mind the skull on the case back. Not on the dial. But it looks like we get options to not pick it so why the fuss? Interesting that the Facebook crowd is in such support it though. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

If this forum didn't exist and you were at the website of Clemens watches I truly doubt you would not like all of his watches because of a skull dial. To each their own.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

Thommi said:


> *Hello grama73,
> 
> here some watches from Clemens with a blue dial*


I noticed this in the Orca and Kalmar2 threads as well: When someone really wants to make an impression, that signature H2O bracelet always looks polished.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

mekenical said:


> If this forum didn't exist and you were at the website of Clemens watches I truly doubt you would not like all of his watches because of a skull dial. To each their own.


You know you are right about that. You would think you had stumbled onto "Victoria's Secret".... or worse perhaps ;-)

Can you say Tacky

RD


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thommi said:


> *Hello grama73,
> 
> here some watches from Clemens with a blue dial*


How come I missed this superb "Thommi's post" yesterday??? Too much Nitrox during my last dive; or I did narcosis with a bad wine last evening... not sure...Anyway, I think I love all of them. Excellent H2O "blue dial" collection Thommi, congratulation!! You are a star!! Please tell me that all of them had good diving experience already 

I thought that I was the only one who liked the blue dials  but I was wrong... Thommi you got too much good advance on us... (LoL) We need to catch up with Grama73 and others colleagues from the forum 

I like the blue dials very much... This K2 with blue turquoise dial is on my wish list for too long now... 

Thanks again for sharing dear Thommi, very much appreciated  I am enjoying to see and to discover some other gems of your fabulous H2O watch collection.

Cheers,

Rafy.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

mekenical said:


> If this forum didn't exist and you were at the website of Clemens watches I truly doubt you would not like all of his watches because of a skull dial. To each their own.


I couldn't agree more! Personally, the only exception I take to the skull is having it on a watch coined the "marlin". A bit semantically and metaphorically incongruous for my liking, but otherwise, I don't see what the fuss is about.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

after looking at the renderings from clemens several times i begin to like the skull a little bit....

it will surely not be my first choice in the dials but depending what clemens will offer....blue is fixed number 1 

but then thinking about a white one / a mop one / a black one / an orange one or a skull one at the same level.

not into consideration yet if my wife will like a 40mm version with mop and sterile sapphire inlay....this could perhaps destroy some of my plans...but peace at home is also a benefit ;-)


----------



## ut1 (Aug 25, 2009)

grama73 said:


> after looking at the renderings from clemens several times i begin to like the skull a little bit....
> 
> it will surely not be my first choice in the dials but depending what clemens will offer....blue is fixed number 1
> 
> ...


Peace at home is CRITICAL, in order for us to be able to pursue our fetish with watches and watch-.....


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Not a fan of skull dials but further, had to scratch my head trying to figure the connection to a watch called the 'Marlin' and a human skull. Maybe a marlin skull, lol.

On a more serious note, when can we expect some specs? Is the lug-to-lug known?


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Artonthewrist said:


> Sorry H2o but I have to agree with the above and while I love the Marlin possibilities I'm hopeful that they don't include the skull design really bad form on such a classy looking design but at the end of the day its your show but if they have skulls I will not be at all interested.


+2, design is getting out of control, :-(.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

COZ said:


> +2, design is getting out of control, :-(.


+1


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

COZ said:


> +2, design is getting out of control, :-(.


+1


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

IT IS OPTIONAL, PEOPLE! CUSTOMIZATION IS EVERYTHING!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The relationship to the skull is that a if you try to fight a Marlin, it can spear you and that's how you'll end up !!



Skull is polarizing for sure

19 days to go until we find out what is being offered


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

commanche said:


> IT IS OPTIONAL, PEOPLE! CUSTOMIZATION IS EVERYTHING!


Exactly !


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody's said it's too big yet!


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Danny T said:


> The relationship to the skull is that a if you try to fight a Marlin, it can spear you and that's how you'll end up !!


That actually happened to my cousin, Danny.
No joke!
Yanked him right out of the boat.


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

commanche said:


> IT IS OPTIONAL, PEOPLE! CUSTOMIZATION IS EVERYTHING!


"Please let me know what you think! Is it worth to consider?"

People are responding to his question on the new dials (skull), some like it, some do not.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I think I'll wait the 19 days before I make another 2cent blurt.
Unless more teaser info. Is released by Clemens.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

mekenical said:


> I'm surprised nobody's said it's too big yet!


That's what she said...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

mekenical said:


> I'm surprised nobody's said it's too big yet!


LOL!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We are progressing further and here is a first view from one of our TWO turbine bezels! The turbine bezel will be available in two variations, one with sapphire inlay and one solid turbine bezel. The bezel shape is also different between both, because the solid turbine bezel is horizont on top and the sapphire inlays are taking over the curve from the crystal.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice Job Clemens. Looks real good.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Will there be options for the crystal of the Marlin?
Any kind of sweet dome shape like that perfect arc of the 6mm+incline bezel on the Orca?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Sharksmile said:


> Will there be options for the crystal of the Marlin?
> Any kind of sweet dome shape like that perfect arc of the 6mm+incline bezel on the Orca?





H2O Watch said:


> We are progressing further and here is a first view from one of our TWO turbine bezels! The turbine bezel will be available in two variations, one with sapphire inlay and one solid turbine bezel. *The bezel shape is also different between both, because the solid turbine bezel is horizont on top and the sapphire inlays are taking over the curve from the crystal.
> *


I think there will be as Clemens eluded to that when he mentioned the two types of bezels being offered. 
The turbine with ceramic inlay will be an incline so that would generally mean the crystal used would be the 6.7mm dome to follow the soft slope.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The two bezels could be used with the same double domed crystal. The connection point between inside of the bezel and the crystal has for the solid and the sapphire inlay bezel the same height.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Solid turbine bezel FTW !! That's hot. For myself, I want the NEW styles to differentiate the Marlin from my Orca's.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


>


Oh my, what a beauty. Black sapphire bezel on that and theres my configuration right there


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Loving the turbine bezel on the marlin! Cheers


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Love the turbine bezel and overall design. Will the white MOP be offered as a dial option?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the black MOP dial will be made also in WHITE MOP! 

Here is a collection of the different dials together with the solid turbine bezel.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the black MOP dial will be made also in WHITE MOP! 

Here is a POSSIBLE but not final collection of the different dials together with the solid turbine bezel. Even it doesn´t look like that in the renderings, the marker and handset are high polished chrom.


----------



## KatieB17 (Oct 5, 2012)

The blue dial with the turbine bezel makes me very happy!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Looking pretty damn hot mate.
Just wondering,will you make adaptor links available to fit Kalmar if purchasing the bracelet with Marlin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Looks really good to me - i have just seen some of my favourite stuff...


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

ahhhh, the options...so H2O.
That Blue dial just made me cross the Turtle off my list.


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

No grey dial?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Killer. Love the blue.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

This will be the sexiest 4 o' clock crown diver ever. My goodness !


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

If you may go with two kinds of MOP, I humbly suggest adding blue and green MOP to options if it's a possibility. Blue mop is the most beautiful for me, green is spectacular too.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> Looking pretty damn hot mate.
> Just wondering,will you make adaptor links available to fit Kalmar if purchasing the bracelet with Marlin?


The bracelet will be sold only with H2O MARLIN links.



Watches503 said:


> If you may go with two kinds of MOP, I humbly suggest adding blue and green MOP to options if it's a possibility. Blue mop is the most beautiful for me, green is spectacular too.


The problem is there are already many different dials and all dials must be made for 44mm and 40mm diameter. This will increase the investment I have to make a lot and the complexity of the whole project. It´s already so complex that I may have to reduce the options to get the whole thing into something that could be handled by me AND the manufacturer.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I completely understand. Whatever you make, is amazing. Even if I won't come close to a skull watch of any brand, I'd buy your brand forever. I'm a big fan of 4 o' clock crowns and I would take this over all of them. Just finding it hard to let go of them cus of the love. We'll see. 

Everyone that owns your watches knows you are on a whole nutha' level by yourself.


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I think the black MOP dial will be made also in WHITE MOP!
> 
> Here is a collection of the different dials together with the solid turbine bezel.


Wow! The Marlin is shaping up really well. I was on the fence on this one until I saw these pics .


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Clemens

Is the rubber strap only compatible with the bracelet end links? Or can it be used with standard lugs holes too?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> The problem is there are already many different dials and all dials must be made for 44mm and 40mm diameter. This will increase the investment I have to make a lot and the complexity of the whole project. It´s already so complex that I may have to reduce the options to get the whole thing into something that could be handled by me AND the manufacturer.


Absolutely understanding this point. 
What you showed us till now, there should be really enough possibilities to customize the watch.

The handling should also be a part of the game to have pleased customers in the end.

I am looking forward to the Marlin preorder right now - i have some configurations in mind and will decide when i see the fixed offers/possibilities available and its pricing.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> I think the black MOP dial will be made also in WHITE MOP!
> 
> Here is a collection of the different dials together with the solid turbine bezel.


So... Have the plans for the "skull dial" been scrapped? I didn't notice it as an option... Although, I did see the "shark tooth indices" option. No skull dial for the Marln?


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

tako_watch said:


> ahhhh, the options...so H2O.
> That Blue dial just made me cross the Turtle off my list.


+1


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Wait for Feb 1 folks - we're halfway there ! 

Skull dial or not there will be an option for all. Clemens knows the deal. He's got this program down to a science.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Wait for Feb 1 folks - we're halfway there !
> 
> Skull dial or not there will be an option for all. Clemens knows the deal. He's got this program down to a science.


Absolutely, i am still not sure if i like the orange surroundings in the shark dial....the markers itself i like a lot but this colour stripe...
hmm - will see if it is the solution to be orderable in the end.


----------



## Spyvito (Jul 15, 2014)

The skull is over done.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

This is by far one of the nicer watches in the Marlin collection, outstanding!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Steppy said:


> Clemens
> 
> Is the rubber strap only compatible with the bracelet end links? Or can it be used with standard lugs holes too?


Yes, the rubber strap will be compatible with the standard lug holes, e.g. MARLIN, KALMAR 1 / KALMAR 1 SS / KALMAR 2 / ORCA / CH6 / CH8 .... This is the great benefit of having a rubber strap without fitting endlink.  Use it for all your (nearly all) H2O / HELBERG watches.



watermanxxl said:


> So... Have the plans for the "skull dial" been scrapped? I didn't notice it as an option... Although, I did see the "shark tooth indices" option. No skull dial for the Marln?


Final configuration options will be disclosed with pre-order start. I´m so busy at the moment (and maybe overworked  ) that I nearly forgot one dial which has not yet been shown even it´s already produced and in my office.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> ... that I nearly forgot one dial which has not yet been shown even it´s already produced and in my office.


!!!PLEASE!!! only one picture


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> Here is a collection of the different dials together with the solid turbine bezel.


You previously said "the rehaut dials could be used only with the H2O handset" so that seems to have changed...with notches.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The above dial is a rehaut dial, because the sides are going upwards up to the crystal and it´s using the H2O handset. 

Sorry, but maybe I didn´t understood your point correctly?


----------



## toflahutte69 (Jan 15, 2016)

There are so many good looking versions, that would be hard to choose... Wait anyway I don't have money for it o|


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O MARLIN SKULL dial without DATE WINDOW


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm not sure I like the skull theme, but I have to say this is a pretty neat interpretation


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> H2O MARLIN SKULL dial without DATE WINDOW


*100% - that´s it Clemens - touché*

- no date
- no additional colours
- markers and hands same lume
- sterile bezel inlay in matching colour to the dial
=> this one i would buy like it is right away...and this as i normally don´t like the skull theme on dials at all.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> H2O MARLIN SKULL dial without DATE WINDOW


Getting there... The skull dial with the orange borders on the indices is the version I'd opt for. Stealth bezel...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> H2O MARLIN SKULL dial without DATE WINDOW


I super like it too 

Well done Clemens


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> H2O MARLIN SKULL dial without DATE WINDOW


I cant see myself wearing a skull theme watch or anything with skulls.....but... that's the watch i would wear if i ever did get into skull themes! Very attractive look.....at least as much as skulls can be attractive 

Very impressive design work!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^agreed. That is tastefully and as subtle as you can get. This one should get the skull fans to buy I would think. 

Nice job Clemens. That bezel is hot.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> H2O MARLIN SKULL dial without DATE WINDOW


 I am really starting to like this! Is it possible to see both the 44mm and the 40mm in the same picture to get an idea of how they compare with the size difference with each other?
I quite like the idea of a "his and hers" set up? My wife is definitely warming to the idea!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

At the time when the prototype was made about 12 months ago there was no plan to make a 40mm version.  This idea grew up the last months. In general the 40mm version will look exactly like the 44mm version, just a few milimeter smaller. No change in design. Just downscaled.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> The above dial is a rehaut dial, because the sides are going upwards up to the crystal and it´s using the H2O handset. Sorry, but maybe I didn´t understood your point correctly?


mitchjrj commented "*let down by overly chunky hands. Not a fan of the originals. But these shown on the MoP render are beautiful."*

Then you replied *"Two handsets are available for the more flat dials, the rehaut dials could be used only with the H2O handset. The chunky H2O hands"*

mitchjrj then stated *"Looking back I see the challenge with the handsets vs. the rehaut, presumably the length of the former doesn't jive with the extension of the latter."*

Meaning the batons were too long.

But now it appears you incorporated that baton dial with the curved rehaut by using slots, ie the dial and it's markings are still straight, but now fit and cut into the curve of the rehaut.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> At the time when the prototype was made about 12 months ago there was no plan to make a 40mm version.  This idea grew up the last months. In general the 40mm version will look exactly like the 44mm version, just a few milimeter smaller. No change in design. Just downscaled.


Thanks for that Clemens, but you really do need to see them side by side to get true feeling for the scale, I am sure when you get a in the hand 40mm version, we can get a proper comparison.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> H2O MARLIN SKULL dial without DATE WINDOW


Liking this one as well , maybe with white lume hands for me , looking forward to seeing all the different options when the pre order opens !


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Originally Posted by *ndw6* 
_Looking pretty damn hot mate.
Just wondering,will you make adaptor links available to fit Kalmar if purchasing the bracelet with Marlin?_

So does that mean it won't fit any other, Kalmar, orca, ch6. Etc?
That's what I was trying to ascertain.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

ndw6 said:


> Originally Posted by *ndw6*
> _Looking pretty damn hot mate.
> Just wondering,will you make adaptor links available to fit Kalmar if purchasing the bracelet with Marlin?_
> 
> ...


 I am pretty sure it fits nearly all the other types, Kalmar/Orca etc etc,


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

The rubber strap should fix all the other case types as it is 24mm straight at the end, 
the endlinks are only fitting the Marlin case as i understood it because they pick up the shape/line of the case.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Thanks mate, I was just thinking if the bracelet came with curved ends to suit Marlin, not straight ends to suit Kalmar 2 or CH6, do you know what I mean? Like the H2O orca torpedo bracelet, curved. Or am I just so far left of centre that no one knows what I'm talking get about.
Not trying to be abrupt at all. I just wanted to know!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I think the endlink itself is made especially for the marlin but the rubber has a straight end. 

My Torpedo has a steel bracelet and there the endlinks are only fitting the torpedo case but i got the "normal"
straight endlinks with the order, so i can change from fitting Torpedo to fitting other Orcas or Kalmar.

So my conclusion is, that the rubber and obious the steel bracelet will be useable for all 24mm H2O/Helberg watches - only the curved endlinks are case specific.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I think Clemens must tired, did you see this?
Facebook quote:

Pre-Order startet wahrscheinlich am 01.02.2017 (wenn bis dahin der visuelle Konfigurator steht!). Preis wird zum Pre-Order-Start bekanntgegeben.

Translation, something about preorder starting 2017

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

ndw6 said:


> I think Clemens must tired, did you see this?
> Facebook quote:
> 
> Pre-Order startet wahrscheinlich am 01.02.2017 (wenn bis dahin der visuelle Konfigurator steht!). Preis wird zum Pre-Order-Start bekanntgegeben.
> ...


*Translation:*
_Pre-Order wil probably start on Feb. 1st, 2016 (if by then the visual configurator is ready!). Price will be announced for pre-order start._

I changed 2017 to 2016 as we know this was a mistake.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Should we start a guessing game for pre order pricing?


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

I've been following this since day one
hoping it's a watch I want to afford.
Price will be the determining factor.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

I so love This set up, pure class to my eyes.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm assuming the specs on case dimensions are known by now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I'm hoping it's about the same price as the K1. If it's not I'm going kick myself for not getting it. 
On a positive note , in a way it does give me 11 months to pay it off.
If the K1 was done the same way, I'd be getting two watches.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

ndw6 said:


> I'm hoping it's about the same price as the K1. ...


Hoping the same quite fervently - as perhaps 1 watch is not enough ;-)


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

Made it clearer here, half-curved and half-straight, a compromise?


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Been lurking around this thread for a bit and I think this will be my first H2O! What is the estimated timeline from preorder to delivery?


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

11 months, roughly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ndw6 said:


> 11 months, roughly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So December 2016?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

The end of the month you'll know for sure once the pre order is released.
I'm sure Clemens is feverishly getting the renderings done for the confabulator.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We are currently preparing th Cinema 4D file for the renderings and have nearly finished that work. Now the lightning for the renderings must be created.  Takes all a lot of time. Also adding the turbine bezel into the Cinema 4D file was a lot of handwork as the correct import from Solidworks CAD file caused some problems. Anyway, we added the turbine bezel for sapphire inlays today and here are the first renders. The last image shows for comparison the solid turbine bezel for reference.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for the update Clemens.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Would love to see the variety of camera angles as well (top, side profile, bottom). Anyway, looking good


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just saw, that the HEV hasn´t been layered with the brushed surface.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Just saw, that the HEV hasn´t been layered with the brushed surface.


Clemens loving these profile renders to see the case a lot better from different angles!! =)


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Just saw, that the HEV hasn´t been layered with the brushed surface.


Clemens loving these profile renders to see the case a lot better from different angles!! =)


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Just, WOW!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Tym2relax said:


> Just, WOW!


My thoughts exactly - *WOW*! Getting pretty excited for this one!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks Clemens for these renderings and my upcoming financial problems to buy all versions i want 
The full steel turbine bezel will make some guys really happy!


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Clemens, any chance of the rehaut/baton dial being made available in blue? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I like that the lugs angle down and appear to drop below the case back, which will mean the watch hugs the wrist. Was there ever a confirmation on the L2L for the 40mm version?


----------



## nnickell (Jun 27, 2014)

I am going to have to get one of the orange dial versions!


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Love it. The blue is killer


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

At this stage of the process the only thing I can decide on will be the turbine ceramic bezel? This is going to be a hard decision to make with so many choices on offer.
Looking good Clemens.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

The case shape , particularly the crown guards, reminds me of my GP seahawk ii pro (which is a good thing)









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


>


That's the one!! I'll be front of the line for that one. Case finish is flawless as well. Love the brush with polished beveling.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I will make the skull dial for the 40/44mm ETA version of the H2O MARLIN and there are three possibilities to create the skull dial:

1. full matt (dial background matt / rehaut matt)
2. mixed (dial background high glossy / rehaut matt)
3. full glossy (dial background high glossy / rehaut high glossy)
The skull will be always lumed with black SL and matt.

Very difficult to say which one I like most. Maybe the full glossy version 3 ......


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Clemons, if you don't mind, I'm going
to hold out for either blue or orange.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I will make the skull dial for the 40/44mm ETA version of the H2O MARLIN and there are three possibilities to create the skull dial:
> 
> 1. full matt (dial background matt / rehaut matt)
> 2. mixed (dial background high glossy / rehaut matt)
> ...


Will probably go for whichever of those you decide to produce , hopefully white lumed hands will be an option .


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

My opinion: Version 3
Because the glossy from the dial and the rehaut picks up the glossy look of the sapphire bezel inlay and, if you choose it, the black polished hands of the phantom handset.
Additional the skull lume and the phantom handset lume should be identical => that´s a colour concept 
I love it!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah I say full glossy as the first choice followed by full matte.

Agree with grama on the glossy picking up the glossy sapphire bezel


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I've just noticed this thread. Skull dial is amazing. When does preorder start?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

jopex said:


> I've just noticed this thread. Skull dial is amazing. When does preorder start?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Soon enough Josip, end of the month/beginning of February


----------



## oscar1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Full Matte for Me...Gives it Depth and more Sinister without dial reflection...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Has the skull dial with the "orange accents" been scrapped? Looks like these 3 skull renders will be the only ones available...


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm definitely intrigued by the skull dial. It would definitely add something to my collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> I will make the skull dial for the 40/44mm ETA version of the H2O MARLIN and there are three possibilities to create the skull dial:
> 
> 1. full matt (dial background matt / rehaut matt)


Damn. That's mine (depending on the price of course). Another H2O. Damn. :-(


----------



## jason952 (Dec 2, 2012)

Would like to see the skull matte and gloss background with orange/black bezel and orange minute hand. Sign me up for that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

jason952 said:


> Would like to see the skull matte and gloss background with orange/black bezel and orange minute hand. Sign me up for that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just one week left until the configurator starts. I think Clemens has finished the possiblities.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I am going to relinquish my purchase regime to allow a third purchase from an existing watcher. Normally I only allow two.
No skulls.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Full matte seems less tacky


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Full matte seems less tacky


I know Brice is going skull


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

A glossy dial will match better with the glossy insert as mentioned, so I'm for the glossy as well. The only thing tacky about it would be if the shine doesn't cure IMO. Should you happen to get your fingers on it! .!..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


> I know Brice is going skull


My daughter would love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The skull dial will bet the glossy black background and rehaut. The skull itself will be matt SL. 

We have finished our work on the Cinema 4D file for rendering and preparing right now the light situation.

Here are some renderings of the top and crown view:


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for the update Clemens.


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Love the MOP versions with the solid turbine bezel.


----------



## KatieB17 (Oct 5, 2012)

These all look amazing! It's going to be so hard to pick just one!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Great job! It looks fantastic.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

At least I think we have a step ahead in terms of rendering quality. For this project I upgraded my company PC to a new INTEL XEON CPU with 14 physical cores/28 threads. For those who are interested into rendering my PC scores in the benchmark program "Cinebench 15" now 1750 points.


----------



## oscar1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Love the Skull 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Wouldn´t a black date disc in the black MOP dial look more likely instead of a white one?


----------



## RVP (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello, what is the height for 44mm case and 42mm size case? Are they the same?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The black MOP will be equipped with black date wheel! This was just a wrong rendering. 



grama73 said:


> Wouldn´t a black date disc in the black MOP dial look more likely instead of a white one?


----------



## Abe (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome!

Will there be a full blue bezel, not blue/black?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> The skull dial will bet the glossy black background and rehaut. The skull itself will be matt SL.
> 
> We have finished our work on the Cinema 4D file for rendering and preparing right now the light situation.
> 
> Here are some renderings of the top and crown view:


You are doing damn good Clemens!!!

I really like the nice evolution of the dials, the new designs of the markers are top class too!! I really see more maturity and originality in what you are doing, which makes me super happy  The markers triangle shape (of the first picture) is bringing more "aggressiveness" and "virility", which satisfy me 100% I already see myself diving with this watch... Well done!! The glossy black for H2O watches is a mush have to me, Skull version included 

Watching again and again at all these new proposed dials: it is impossible to find one that I do not like... It can be only, and again.... : multiple orders. 

H2O Watches are definitely becoming better and better and will break the roof soon! You seems to have no limits to your creativity Clemens, you are sure to not have a 14 core CPU too  (LoL)

I am starting to look for a second job: night time, to finance all that (LoL)...

Rafy.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Some views from the side:


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I guess Clemens we are all just salivating with anticipation for the confabulator to be up and running so we can see, buy and wait impatiently, 11 months for our new Xmas present to arrive.
By the way, where's my DLC buckle ?
Demanding lot, aren't we?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I have concerns as far as the amount of my money needed to get all the watches i like...
there will be hard decisions to make


----------



## ut1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Question: It appears that Marlin will not have drilled lugs...so straps are attached by spring-pins?


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

It is high time for the Marlin to go on preorder. Depending on price, this might be my first H2O.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

post 437.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

What is the lug-to-lug or length of the Marlins?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> Some views from the side:


There it is again, half-curved half-flat rehaut...


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Artie Lange said:


> There it is again, half-curved half-flat rehaut...


I love it, in my eyes it makes a very valuable impression and for me pesonal it looks much better than the same concept (markers in cut out rehaut places) in the Tudor Pelagos.

But i have to decide and reduce the Marlin watches "needed" to a family compatible and wife accepted amount ;-) - perhaps a white mop 40mm for the wife can not be counted in my "needs"


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Artie Lange said:


> There it is again, half-curved half-flat rehaut...


Lol, now I want grey dial as well because of your photo touch-up


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I never noticed the new bezels, nice!
I'm really starting to like the orange, summer is just around the corner
But delivery is end of 2016 right...?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

CJN said:


> But delivery is end of 2016 right...?


so is the official plan as clemens mentioned sometimes before...4th quarter 2016 - i think x-mas will be the target


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

View attachment 6836442
[/QUOTE]

This one is mine bring on the pre order!!!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

grama73 said:


> I love it, in my eyes it makes a very valuable impression and for me pesonal it looks much better than the same concept (markers in cut out rehaut places) in the Tudor Pelagos.
> 
> But i have to decide and reduce the Marlin watches "needed" to a family compatible and wife accepted amount ;-) - perhaps a white mop 40mm for the wife can not be counted in my "needs"


If you get wifey to buy her own, you could get 2 for yourself!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


> View attachment 6836442
> 
> 
> This one is mine bring on the pre order!!!


I'm also considering the same one. Hard to resist that MOP dial.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

That rendering is one of the nicer MOP dials out there


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Hopefully kickoff is only a couple of days away. Maybe an extra day for us in the Southern Hemisphere.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ut1 said:


> Question: It appears that Marlin will not have drilled lugs...so straps are attached by spring-pins?


Was this answered? No drilled lugs?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Artie Lange said:


> There it is again, half-curved half-flat rehaut...


I love the depth and dimension with this.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

grama73 said:


> so is the official plan as clemens mentioned sometimes before...4th quarter 2016 - i think x-mas will be the target


Apologize if this was referenced earlier (helluva long thread now) but with preorders on the horizon but delivery end of year what is the typical H2O pmt structure.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

40% down then balance before delivery. I think.
Or 100% and a freebie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

ndw6 said:


> 40% down then balance before delivery. I think.
> Or 100% and a freebie


That it is like at the Hydra:
if 100% payment => free canvas strap
if 40% payment => rest payment about 5-6weeks before delivery


----------



## kecsmade (Jun 3, 2015)

CJN said:


> I never noticed the new bezels, nice!


Not only are they nice, but they also seem to reduce height considerably.
For me having a "shirt-friendly" height (max. 14-15mm) in any configuration would be a major selling point.


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

Countdown to pre-order? ETA?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Paxton said:


> Countdown to pre-order? ETA?


If not tomorrow then within the next few days. Look for the newsletter in your email.

Sign up on the h2O website if you haven't already to get the newsletters auto emailed


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I'm awaitin'


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

I have not been able to get on to the H2o website on my iMac of a few weeks now.. Any ideas what could be blocking me? Its the only website I can't get to load.. I called my ISP and they couldn't figure it out either.. No problem with the iPad and phone, its just the mac..?? Driving me crazy..



Danny T said:


> If not tomorrow then within the next few days. Look for the newsletter in your email.
> 
> Sign up on the h2O website if you haven't already to get the newsletters auto emailed


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hi Pitguy,

Try maybe to install Google Chrome or Firefox. And try to open the site http://www.h2o-watch.com from one of this browser instead of Safari.

Rafy.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi Rafy

Thanks for the suggestion... I have tried that several times with no luck... Maybe I'll just make it an excuse to buy a new MacBook so I can order a Marlin..



rafy1 said:


> Hi Pitguy,
> 
> Try maybe to install Google Chrome or Firefox. And try to open the site H2O - Watch - Uhren, Helberg Uhren, H2O Uhren, Kalmar 2, Orca, Konfigurierbar bis ins kleinste Detail from one of this browser instead of Safari.
> 
> Rafy.


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

lots of pre order options on the micro brand market nowadays but do not want to choose any before seeing Marlin... i d like to see it ASAP.. any specific date? 

Sent from my Mobile


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Any day now, maybe Friday


Sent from my hidden space station with Dr Evil.


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

kakefe said:


> lots of pre order options on the micro brand market nowadays but do not want to choose any before seeing Marlin... i d like to see it ASAP.. any specific date?
> 
> Sent from my Mobile


See here ...



H2O Watch said:


> This is so true.
> 
> My rendering specialist and I have worked through the weekend and nearly finished all renderings. This took quite a long time and all renderings incl. cutting etc. should be finished today. I will start the creation of the FOUR visual configurator most probably today, but including all logic behind and testing it will take a few days longer. You will be able to test the configurator during that time and hopefully I will able to remove all errors until pre-order start.
> 
> I´m expecting that the pre-order will be open from 05.02.2016.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

jihn said:


> See here ...


Sorry for dumb question but I assume it's February 5, 2016 not May 2, 2016


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Gregger said:


> Sorry for dumb question but I assume it's February 5, 2016 not May 2, 2016


Duh!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Gregger said:


> Sorry for dumb question but I assume it's February 5, 2016 not May 2, 2016


Brutal truth, valid point. Being American I get it!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## oscar1 (Feb 16, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


>


Whoa Noice!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


>


Oh that's hot.

Love that Marlin logo !


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

What is the idea or function behind this bulges?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

grama73 said:


> What is the idea or function behind this bulges?
> 
> View attachment 6916562


My guess is to help with placement of the end links when mounting the bracelet back on when you remove them. Keeps from pushing down to far.

It's a pita sometimes when putting back fitted end links; especially when one is already in.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Killer case back!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This ensure that the end link always has the right and perfect position. Most probably these bulges will be away in the final product and we will use an invisible way to fix the end link.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> This ensure that the end link always has the right and perfect position. Most probably these bulges will be away in the final product and we will use an invisible way to fix the end link.


Ah - ok - thanks for info - i am learning day by day ;-)


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


>


Wow! Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oscar1 (Feb 16, 2011)

grama73 said:


> What is the idea or function behind this bulges?
> 
> View attachment 6916562


Bracelet keepers

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

The configurator for the eta 44 is/has been published piece by piece - the structure is getting clear, the additional cost are mentioned, 3 bezels, 6 inlays, 9 dials....the price is at the moment still a little bit high but i think Clemens will reduce it to the start (hopefully ;-) ).

Clemens, inlay 3 is not working in both inlay-needed bezels, all others do.


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

Will the bracelet be interchangeable with the new Kalmar 1?


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

Short answer, no - right? I don't suppose there is a way, interchanging end-links?


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I'm thinking out buying the bracelet separately without the end links


Sent from my hidden space station with Dr Evil.


----------



## c2h5oh (Dec 11, 2012)

Stop this torture already and give us the pre-order links!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

c2h5oh said:


> Stop this torture already and give us the pre-order links!


Here. Give the unfinished configurator a go. At least you can play around with different combinations to occupy your time. I think I've figured out the one I like. b-)

H2O MARLIN / 44mm / ETA 2892 / PRE-ORDER / VORBESTELLUNG - H2O MARLIN PRE-ORDER / VORBESTELLUNG - PRE-ORDER


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Just finished with my configuration. So far I am happy with it. And it only cost 10 million euros. No biggies! XD


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I think it is a good idea to test the configurator before the real price comes out.
I have some problems, perhaps you too?
- inlay 3 not working at supported bezels
- s chrom/chrom/chrom hands not working on supported dials


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

Can't wait to find out the real price!!!


----------



## oscar1 (Feb 16, 2011)

erasershavings said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one that's slightly on edge when seeing the temporary price of $11k


Maybe take a Zero off the end...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

i m leaning to MOP dial if i can find 11 mln $.. but i wonder where can i find a real photo of MOP dial? 

Sent from my Mobile


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

Of all the dial options, I think I like the black MOP best (with solid bezel). The only issue is I have two kalmar v2's with black MOP (steel and MG) and two black dial 18's (again steel and MG). May end up going for whit MOP or blue shield.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

This is kinda sexy :-d


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

kakefe said:


> i m leaning to MOP dial if i can find 11 mln $.. but i wonder where can i find a real photo of MOP dial?
> 
> Sent from my Mobile


Do a google image of H20 KALMAR and you'll see some white MOP dials posted by owners. They are fabulous. As is the black MOP Clemens offers as well.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm haveing a REAL hard time choosing ONE combo lol

I know for sure I'm doing the cutout bezel, but inlays are tough. I love the sterile black sapphire, blue/black, black/white. 

The hardest will be dial choice. SOOOO many good ones.....especially the high glossy ones.....uugh!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Does the configurator work proper at you?

I have the following problems right now:
- Inlay 3 not working
- chrome handset s not working
- black/orange handset only the second hand gets black, hour keeps silver/chrome
- at the white glossy dial the black handset s is not available, only black/orange, chrome s also not working

Please some info about these problems,
checked it with firefox, ie, chrome and safari


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

grama73 said:


> Does the configurator work proper at you?
> 
> I have the following problems right now:
> - Inlay 3 not working
> ...


I'm having the same issues. I don't think the configurator is fully functional yet. I'm sure the bugs just need to be figured out before the preorder starts.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweet. The configurator is workin' fine for me... About the "solid turbine bezel"; it seems to have more height than the "inlay turbine bezel". Is the "solid turbine" taller?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> Sweet. The configurator is workin' fine for me... About the "solid turbine bezel"; it seems to have more height than the "inlay turbine bezel". Is the "solid turbine" taller?


What browser are you using?

The bezels are the same hight at the inner circle where the crystal starts. the solid turbine has a flat surface and the bezels with inlay are inclinig - Clemens mentioned this earlier in this thread i think.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

grama73 said:


> Does the configurator work proper at you?
> 
> I have the following problems right now:
> - Inlay 3 not working
> ...


Yes, you are correct Grama73. I am having the same small bugs. I believe all will be fixed in some days when Clemens will upload the latest version of the Marlin configurator; I think we are all too much impatience from all of us  (LoL). And then => Yeah... let start the good thinking to select the right dials and bezels, etc...

I personally like too many things guys.... I was planning to go for 1-2 plus one for wife, but so many nice stuff (dial 18 MOAP, dial 8, high glossy, top new bezels & inlays, etc...) it is very difficult for me to restist all that...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

yep same bugs I'm exepreinceing as well but, It'll all be fixed no doubt prior to the official announcement with the inclusion of the 40mm option.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

grama73 said:


> What browser are you using?
> 
> The bezels are the same hight at the inner circle where the crystal starts. the solid turbine has a flat surface and the bezels with inlay are inclinig - Clemens mentioned this earlier in this thread i think.


Chrome. Thanks for the info Grama..


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Do a google image of H20 KALMAR and you'll see some white MOP dials posted by owners. They are fabulous. As is the black MOP Clemens offers as well.


i m asking cause i d like to have MOP dial with black bezel.. but not sure about their tones are in line

Sent from my Mobile


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

grama73 said:


> Does the configurator work proper at you?
> 
> I have the following problems right now:
> - Inlay 3 not working CORRECTED
> ...


The above problems should be solved. If you experience problems with displaying the options it could help to clear the browser cache and completely reload the site. The visual configurator is causing a HIGH traffic of approx. 30MB to be loaded completely, so please give your PC enough time to load ALL images in the background!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Sweet. The configurator is workin' fine for me... About the "solid turbine bezel"; it seems to have more height than the "inlay turbine bezel". Is the "solid turbine" taller?


Good observation: The answer is Yes and No!

The solid turbine bezel is on horizontal on top, so the height is the same inside at the crystal and the outside of the bezel. 
The inlay bezels take up the shape from the crystal and therefore the inlay has the same height inside at the crystal but the outside is lower compared to the solid bezel.

I hope I could explain in an understandable way.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> The above problems should be solved. If you experience problems with displaying the options it could help to clear the browser cache and completely reload the site. The visual configurator is causing a HIGH traffic of approx. 30MB to be loaded completely, so please give your PC enough time to load ALL images in the background!


Thanks a lot Clemens! Now it works and my problems are getting bigger and bigger...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

You´re welcome! 

Here is the new high glossy black dial 8 now WITHOUT DATE WINDOW. I have removed the window, because the dial 1 and dial 8 were too similar and I´m sure there many out there like me who are too lazy to adjust day by day the date wheel.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Gimmie


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seems safe that I would like it in December.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dam this is too dam hard to figure out to pick just one. LOL


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Do a google image of H20 KALMAR and you'll see some white MOP dials posted by owners. They are fabulous. As is the black MOP Clemens offers as well.


I looked at the Google images. Does the white MOP have a pink hue? I know they are all unique, but from images I found most seem to look pinkish.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Do we have any idea of $ yet? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Good observation: The answer is Yes and No!
> 
> The solid turbine bezel is on horizontal on top, so the height is the same inside at the crystal and the outside of the bezel.
> The inlay bezels take up the shape from the crystal and therefore the inlay has the same height inside at the crystal but the outside is lower compared to the solid bezel.
> ...


Thank you. Big fan...


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

My first white dial diver?


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Still wondering if the rubber strap will be offered? I guess time will tell.
I must admit I'm not overly exited at this stage. It's either I'm still mesmerised by the MG or thoughts of, I should have ordered the K1.
I'll just be patient and wait for the final before I make any rash decisions.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Clemens, do you ever get my emails?
I got a response, this guy just works way to damn hard!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I keep forgetting, I go to bed, when you guys go to work, so the confabulator still has issues. I'm sure by Friday it'll be top notch, to coin an old Aussie phrase.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Nigel, just read you have issues right now with the configurator? Which issues?

Does anyone else have issues or found errors?

Here is a short guide I have made for the ORCA configurator, but which applies also to the other configurators. Clearing the browser cache is a good method to get rid of some problems. And let the computer load the page until the end (approx. 30MB data volume). The configurator is optimized for personal PC (CHROME/SAFARI/FIREFOX browser) and mobile devices are not supported. It may work, but due to the complexity of the page it´s not recommended.


----------



## Abe (Jan 7, 2010)

No blue glossy dial with sharp indices and a blue type 3 bezel inlay? :-(

Guess it's a pass for me then.
Damn, I was looking forward to this, almost ideal watch.

Regarding prices, I think we can use our logic and deduct the price is $1309 for the bracelet option. :-d


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

No, it's not to bad at all. I was commenting on other users. I've been using my iPad, then Mozilla on my Mac. There has not been many at all for me.
The price is a little rich. At 11 million USD is over my budget.
A couple of dials and handsets are not all available across the whole range. Could be due to design restrictions. Not sure.
DLC buckle my man! Broken record, sorry. I would like to get my CH6 back on the wrist. Next week answer for sure?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

At the moment all is working proper on my PCs.
Only thing - but i think it is due to the configurator structure - is that if i choose the full steel turbine bezel there come a selection "no inlay".
All other things i tested - and obvious this were a lot - worked 100%.

Only the reduced price and the details page are still missing


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That´s caused by the logic behind the configurator. Otherwise you have to choose a real inlay even it´s not working for the solid bezel.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Are there any real life pics of the color of the glossy blue dial (older models?) obviously it's hard to grasp in the configurator. It looks lighter than I suspected but that is hard to tell.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I am not sure if the glossy blue dial is really out already as the delivery is estimated 4th quarter 2016


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks grama 
To clarify I was asking if there were any dials from older watches with the same colour and gloss to compare.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Thanks grama
> To clarify I was asking if there were any dials from older watches with the same colour and gloss to compare.


I have the black glossy dial in my Kalmar 1 SS. it's phenominal. Looks like liquid black its so rich and shiny. These pics really dont capture how deep and rich the black is.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^looks phenomenal


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

That's the handset I'm looking for with Marlin.


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a few questions (they may be covered elsewhere, but I didn't find them)...

Is the thickness of the notched bezel and the turbine bezel with the insert the same? If not what is the thickness difference? I understand the solid turbine bezel and the turbine bezel with inlay appear different because the one with the inlay slopes.

Are the bezels interchangeable and if so, will it be possible to order more than one?


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I don't think the confabulator , is finished enough for all your questions to be answered.
From what I can gather Clemens has what I and most Mac users call . Microsoft issues, or Windows issues.
I am sure soon it will be correct and he will stop pulling his hair out and answer all questions.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Anyone know if the Torpedo bracelet fits the 44mm Marlin?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

No, it´s not fitting.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> No, it´s not fitting.


 Thanks CLemens.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't think this man, Danny T has posted those awesome pics of the glossy black dial Kalmar 1 for the purpose of showing the gloss. 

There is one other single purpose - to BURN us in need and waiting for this Kalmar 1.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

There are no golden hands at the 40mm version as they are for the 44mm version for example at the white mop dial - intention?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

So,is today the day the price will be revealed?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Quicksilver said:


> So,is today the day the price will be revealed?


Right, i think so as there was no different information till now.

Clemens already started to decrease the price....and you can "save $100 or more" ;-)


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

When are the specs going to be released? Surprised they are held this long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Tym2relax said:


> When are the specs going to be released? Surprised they are held this long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The specs are in the Details section.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Ah, thanks! I now see them from my MAC, but the Details section does not work when viewing from my iPhone. I don't know if that's the case for any other type of mobile.


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes, I could not see the Details section on my iPad and iPhone


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I only recommend to use the personal computer, whether it´s MAC or Windows PC, to browse the configurator sites. I have also experienced today the problem, that the + - button doesn´t show the product details. As we are short before the weekend and my agency is most probably no more working I don´t think we get this solved soon. 

Therefore PLEASE use CHROME/FIREFOX/SAFARI on PC/MAC.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Just saw the Miyota option! Wow!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

WOW, my agency immediately solved the problem with the product details invisible on ANDROID/IPHONE/IPAD. All images should be visible now.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow, talk about consumer options! Both ETA and Miyota movts offered so now anyone can buy one with the change they can collect from under the sofa cushions!


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Any 'real life' pics of the solid turbine bezel?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Tym2relax said:


> Any 'real life' pics of the solid turbine bezel?


The only real life pics of the solid turbine bezel is the titatnium version that is available on the Kalmar2 OT special edition. I have one, it's beautiful.

Should give you the idea except the marlin will be SS not Ti. Also on the marlin the crystal will not be protrudng like it is on the kalmar 8k pictured.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Wowzers, that looks so effing bad @$$!!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW, I thought I had my watch configured until I started playing around. Now I don't know which one to get!!


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Am i right.... No skull dial in combination with the 9015 movement?

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, no skull for Miyota 9015. I mean we are talking about the most configurable watch launched by a microbrand so far and of course not all options will be available for each of the 4 case models. That´s impossible and would cause even higher stock costs.


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

When can we order?


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, no skull for Miyota 9015. I mean we are talking about the most configurable watch launched by a microbrand so far and of course not all options will be available for each of the 4 case models. That´s impossible and would cause even higher stock costs.


No Problem Clemens. There are enough Option to choose......

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think at 20:00 / 08:00PM Berlin Time we will open the pre-order! That´s in about 10 minutes.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Clemens bravo on the price!! I'm going to need a separate watch box just for your watches !


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Currently we have more than 50 people on our webserver and due to the high traffic caused by the visual configurator there might be slow downs. My agency upgraded this week the server with SSDs and I hope that gives enough improvement to handle everything.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O MARLIN PRE-ORDER / VORBESTELLUNG

The H2O MARLIN PRE-ORDER is opened!


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Tried placing an order from the US, and when it goes to Paypal it shows up as Euros instead of USD and 100 USD than what the H2O site shows?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The difference between the shop price in Dollar and the Paypal price is the amount which Paypal is taking for the payment processing and their bad Dollar/Euro conversion rate. Unfortunately I don´t have any influence on that.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Gutted I don't have the funds for at least one of these right now , how long will the pre order be on for ?


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey, stand on the queue to configure your watch. 

Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

I understand the conversion. However something is not working correctly. When I make the conversion from the watch price to Euros and what Paypal, it is much larger that just the EURO to USD conversion. I cannot order until this resolved.


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

wpparis said:


> Tried placing an order from the US, and when it goes to Paypal it shows up as Euros instead of USD and 100 USD than what the H2O site shows?


In PayPal you can change the currency. PayPal uses a bad rate of exchange.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Same PayPal issue.


Website quoted me in USD. PayPal charges me in Euro. 

Website quoted 40% down at $407.66 

PayPal wants $504.06 after a 441.01 euro conversion. 

Something can't be right?


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Question: Are the prices on the H2O Website in Euros or USD?

It shows USD.

tried it again:

Subtotal  USD 928.40  Shipping & Handling (World Wide Delivery - Deliver by Country)  USD 60.50  *Grand Total*  *USD 988.90*  * Paying Now *  * USD 431.86 *  * Amount to be Paid Later *  * USD 557.04 *

This is what Paypal is billing:
H2O watch GmbH
Review your information 
Your order summaryDescriptionsAmount




ORDER-SHOP-00024092ORDER-SHOP-00024092€467.19
Item price: €467.19
Quantity: 1




Item total €467.19


Total €467.19 EUR

on eligible purchases | See details
Shop around the world with confidence


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

There must be an option to change the currency in PayPal to USD.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Clemens
For the 40mm version is the 14.9mm height from the case back to top of the crystal or from the bottom of the lug tips to the top of the crystal?

Thanks


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

nweash said:


> Same PayPal issue.
> 
> Website quoted me in USD. PayPal charges me in Euro.
> 
> ...


Try paying by credit card thru PayPal


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Damn. I never received my newsletter update. Have to check this out now!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Also
it doesn't look like the $50 for the rubber strap gets added to the invoice is that to be paid later or is that included in the cost?

Thanks!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I haven´t decided the closing date yet, but will inform this is in advance.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

pepcr1 said:


> Try paying by credit card thru PayPal


Tried. Didn't change anything.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

With bank transfer I´m sure the costs are much less.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> You´re welcome!
> 
> Here is the new high glossy black dial 8 now WITHOUT DATE WINDOW. I have removed the window, because the dial 1 and dial 8 were too similar and I´m sure there many out there like me who are too lazy to adjust day by day the date wheel.


So it appears that the only no-date option is with the shield markers. Correct?

On a site-related note it would be great if the component sections didn't close after a making a selection. I don't know about others but I click through all the options to see how they look. But as it is you have to click back into the section each time. No big deal but easier to view if stays open.

I'm sure you're getting tonnes of activity right now!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Sorry if I missed this but is there an actual photo of the white MOP dial?


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

nweash said:


> Same PayPal issue.
> 
> Website quoted me in USD. PayPal charges me in Euro.
> 
> ...


I,m getting same paypal problems,
Ive cancelled my order twice now, same thing happens each time. I know exchange rates are crap but wow!
Mine twice has gone from pay now 977 euro to 1163 euro!&#8230;&#8230; 186 euro jump!!!! is that right?


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> With bank transfer I´m sure the costs are much less.


The issue is that the Euros Paypal is converting to USD is approx 75 Euros too high. I am not sure how Paypal comes up with the Euros is converts to USDs that I pay? Something is not right somewhere? Is H2O sending Paypal the correct amount to convert?


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

I tried it 3 times with same results.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I tried to configure the 9015 version and the first time choose a black (full) with numbers and the. Tried to reconfigure and seems I can't shoes that same inlay anymore. This is on my iPad but will try on my Mac later. Something seems weird


----------



## DuceMajor (Feb 5, 2016)

For verification, you are actually paying more than for the price of the listed price when using paypal, and it converts from us-euro's? Like an extra $100 in my case, or actually an extra $164 with the Canadian exchange? =(


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

DuceMajor said:


> For verification, you are actually paying more than for the price of the listed price when using paypal, and it converts from us-euro's? Like an extra $100 in my case, or actually an extra $164 with the Canadian exchange? =(


Exactly


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Could PayPal be adding VAT by mistake? I have tried paying 3 times and each time my down payment is $100 US higher than it should be. I ever tried the 3rd time in euros. Something definitely looks wrong, unless PayPal is charging $100 to perform the transaction, which is crazy.


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

Gotta say I'm slightly disappointed. I like the dial in this version:







but the new version with shorter minute markers makes the hands look too short. Also the edge of the bezel is much better looking IMHO here than the new cutout version. Shame. But then again that's just me - seems like everyone else is happy.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

T-Spoon said:


> Gotta say I'm slightly disappointed. I like the dial in this version:
> View attachment 6957474
> 
> but the new version with shorter minute markers makes the hands look too short. Also the edge of the bezel is much better looking IMHO here than the new cutout version. Shame. But then again that's just me - seems like everyone else is happy.


I preferred that dial too, but not enough to deter a purchase.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Could it be that you don´t take into account that there will be shipping added to the product amount?

The shop system is adding always the complete shipping costs to the 40% deposit payment. 
Example calculation for NON- EU customer:
1000 Euro watch + 55 Euro = 1055 Euro total costs without VAT
DEPOSIT: 40% of watch price + shipping= 400 Euro + 55 Euro = 455 Euro deposit
BALANCE: 60% of watch price= 600 Euro
TTL: 455 Euro + 600 Euro = 1055 Euro

I have checked the payment process by myself and I think it´s correct. I have ordered the watch in USD and went through the order. My PP account is in Euro. So as long as you don´t have a currency conversion from your account to our account the calculation is 100% correct. As soon as your Paypal account is in Dollar then Paypal is taking a lot of money for their payment service with a very bad currency exchange rate. Not even one Dollar is going from the difference into my pocket!


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

I will retry.



H2O Watch said:


> Could it be that you don´t take into account that there will be shipping added to the product amount?
> 
> The shop system is adding always the complete shipping costs to the 40% deposit payment.
> Example calculation for NON- EU customer:
> ...


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Still something wrong

My 40% deposit plus shipping to US was 431 USD which converts to 386 Euro

Paypal is asking for 467 Euro which is 521 USD



H2O Watch said:


> Could it be that you don´t take into account that there will be shipping added to the product amount?
> 
> The shop system is adding always the complete shipping costs to the 40% deposit payment.
> Example calculation for NON- EU customer:
> ...


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Could it be that you don´t take into account that there will be shipping added to the product amount?
> 
> The shop system is adding always the complete shipping costs to the 40% deposit payment.
> Example calculation for NON- EU customer:
> ...


Clemens,

No, there has to be something else going on with PayPal. My build was a total of $977.90. Delivery was $60.50. 40% deposit with delivery added would equal $451.66, which is what your website has it listed correctly. When I am taken to PayPal for payment in USD it is asking to pay $550 for the deposit payment. Even with a bad conversion rate it should not be $100 more, unless PayPal is charging the customer $100 for the transaction.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

double post


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I will get into contact with Paypal next week and hopefully they could explain to me the difference of nearly 20% for their corrency conversion.

In the meantime there is just one workaround: Order the watch with bank transfer and send the payment directly to our paypal account. The Paypal address will be send on request by email.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I will get into contact with Paypal next week and hopefully they could explain to me the difference of nearly 20% for their corrency conversion.
> 
> In the meantime there is just one work around: Order the watch with bank transfer and send the payment directly to our paypal account. The Paypal address will be send on request by email.


Sounds good, I will select the bank transfer option and wire the money Monday.


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

Incoming! Taking a beating with Paypal and the weak Canadian dollar...but it's a skull face!


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

Dup.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I hope to have explained clearly: You order the watch and choose bank transfer. After placing the order you could send the USD amout with Paypal to our Paypal account. So no bank wire transfer is required. 
Our Paypal email address for the manual payment will be send on request.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I hope to have explained clearly: You order the watch and choose bank transfer. After placing the order you could send the USD amout with Paypal to our Paypal account. So no bank wire transfer is required.
> Our Paypal email address for the manual payment will be send on request.


Ok, that makes since now. What is the PayPal email? I will send funds immediately.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

So I guess the pre-order is open.
Sorry I did not visit the forum since the 22/01. :-s
Let's have a look to the H2O site. ;-)


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Still in 2 minds - ETA2892 or Miyota 9015 ?

What are people choosing?


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Steppy said:


> Still in 2 minds - ETA2892 or Miyota 9015 ?
> 
> What are people choosing?


When in doubt get one of each.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow, the 40mm case measures 51mm Lug-to-Lug?

With its flattish profile, it's too wide for me. 

Bummer. I'll pass, I think.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


> Wow, the 40mm case measures 51mm Lug-to-Lug?
> 
> With its flattish profile, it's too wide for me.
> 
> Bummer. I'll pass, I think.


Actually, I don't think the profile is that flattish. It looks like it has a nice downward curve. I think it will fit smaller than its size suggests.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Shouldn't a 40mm watch be under 50 in lug to lug?


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> Actually, I don't think the profile is that flattish. It looks like it has a nice downward curve. I think it will fit smaller that its size suggests.
> 
> View attachment 6958306


Yeah, seriously. Not flat at all. If this is the 44mm version on a 6.7" wrist I have a hard time believing that the 51mm lug to lug of the 40mm version is too much for pretty much anyone:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Just to be clear there are no full black inlays? Either in 2892 or 9015?


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

Quicksilver said:


> Shouldn't a 40mm watch be under 50 in lug to lug?


Wouldn't that depend on the design of the case? Marlin seems to be curved as f*ck, so I'm amazed if it wears large at those dimensions.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Just ordered!


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Anyone get the email so we can send the money direct?


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> I hope to have explained clearly: You order the watch and choose bank transfer. After placing the order you could send the USD amout with Paypal to our Paypal account. So no bank wire transfer is required.
> Our Paypal email address for the manual payment will be send on request.


I think I understand. Three attempts all adding nearly 20%!!!!!! Can you please send me your paypal details and i will give it a go Clemens. Cheers Ian.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

Can somebody tell me the case height of the 40 and 44mm versions? I've seen it asked several times, but never answered. And specifically, the height from the bottom of the case back to the top of the crystal. Thanks.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Honkylips said:


> Can somebody tell me the case height of the 40 and 44mm versions? I've seen it asked several times, but never answered. And specifically, the height from the bottom of the case back to the top of the crystal. Thanks.


All shown in the technical spec. 44MM 15.75MM 40MM 14.90MM


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Just ordered my first H2O. I got the 44mm. I Couldn't resist that mother of pearl dial.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Steppy said:


> Still in 2 minds - ETA2892 or Miyota 9015 ?
> 
> What are people choosing?


I'm still wrestling with a purchase. The exchange to Canadian is a nightmare.  Through zero fault of Clemens as in USD the price is more than reasonable. That said, if I do it it's 2892 all day long. I have puh-lenty of 9015's. This piece deserves the ETA. And that it's not the 2824 deserves special recognition.

That said the display back rendering is, well, poor. It shows nothing. I'd like to see how the elaboré 2892 looks. On a different note, I'll need to print renders 1:1 and check on my wrist. The L2L on the 44mm is a non-starter. The 40mm much better but don't know how it will wear otherwise.

This watch is not inexpensive, but owners (particularly the regular contributors on this thread) will have a uniquely vested and personal connection with this timepiece. Congrats to Clemens on another fine achievement. ?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> Just ordered my first H2O. I got the 44mm. I Couldn't resist that mother of pearl dial.
> 
> View attachment 6958442


I configured almost the same. There is an elegance to that MoP. And I LOVE the dimension to those markers.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Sorry in advanced, but the tax amount on the website is not applicable for those in non Europe right?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Correct. The tax/vat must be paid only by EU-customer.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks! one more thing, is it safe to say that apart from the markers on rehaut, nothing else is changed if I want to refer to real life shot of the watch on page 1?

PS: Damnit! I am still stuck at which dial to choose!


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

ianacr said:


> I think I understand. Three attempts all adding nearly 20%!!!!!! Can you please send me your paypal details and i will give it a go Clemens. Cheers Ian.


Thanks Clemens, I think I have ordered my Marlins, and I think Ive paid my deposits. Phew!!!! let me know if I not done it correctly and I will rectify. Now I can start saving for the 2nd payment. LOL Still got the Kalmar 1s to keep us happy though.


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Just ordered this guy:


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Jerry P said:


> Actually, I don't think the profile is that flattish. It looks like it has a nice downward curve. I think it will fit smaller that its size suggests.
> 
> View attachment 6958306


Thanks. This looks a whole lot different than what is represented after I finished configuring. Still thinking, though.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Ordered up :-!


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

ianacr said:


> I think I understand. Three attempts all adding nearly 20%!!!!!! Can you please send me your paypal details and i will give it a go Clemens. Cheers Ian.


 Me too, please. What's that address? Thanks.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm probably the only one who doesn't care for the end-link/strap and will remove it and replace with another strap right away. Thing is I cannot find any images of the Marlin sans end-link. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Quicksilver said:


> Shouldn't a 40mm watch be under 50 in lug to lug?


You mean like your OWC which is 51mm Lug to Lug?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The lugs of the Marlin are very curved and will hug the wrist extremely well. I actually tried on the 44mm prototype Clemens had when I visited H2O HQ back in early December. It literally wrapped itself on the wrist and was very comfy. So the 40mm IMO should be a grand slam.


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

Putting in a request for a grey dial


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Grey matte/sunburst?


----------



## Rasphelt (Nov 1, 2013)

My first H2O! I just couldn't help myself.... I have been after a stealth skull face for some time....


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

Would love a grey sunburst but the grey dial from the orca would do


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

Trying to decide....


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

cba191 said:


> Trying to decide....
> View attachment 6961802
> View attachment 6961810


I still can't decide, one of your choices is the same. I need to ponder on it a bit.


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

ndw6 said:


> I still can't decide, one of your choices is the same. I need to ponder on it a bit.


I'm leaning towards the orange bezel.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Or this


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Did I read somewhere a while back that the new rubber strap now being offered with a great discount with the Marlin can be also used on the Orca,s/Kalmar,s?


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry to ask, but is the 12:00 triangle lumed on the plain black bezel insert ?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

ndw6 said:


> I still can't decide, one of your choices is the same. I need to ponder on it a bit.


Why can I not get the full black with numbers inlay to show on any of the configs I try to choose?


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

ianacr said:


> Did I read somewhere a while back that the new rubber strap now being offered with a great discount with the Marlin can be also used on the Orca,s/Kalmar,s?


The rubber strap can be used for any 24mm lug. The decorative end link should not have to be used.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Quicksilver said:


> Why can I not get the full black with numbers inlay to show on any of the configs I try to choose?


Are you on a PC or a Mac? Not a mobile like a phone or iPad. Clear your cookies and re-load the page letting everything load before you try to choose options. That should get everything working.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

cba191 said:


> Trying to decide....
> View attachment 6961802
> View attachment 6961810


I dig both. The black bezel maybe a bit more versatile if that matters to you.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

nellipj said:


> Are you on a PC or a Mac? Not a mobile like a phone or iPad. Clear your cookies and re-load the page letting everything load before you try to choose options. That should get everything working.


I have tried both. Cleared everything. Can't seem to get the full black inlay. Gives me 6 choices on the 40mm 9015 and none are the inlay I would like to configure. Probably gonna give up anyways with shipping and the Canadian exchange rate it's out of my price range and that's wilt taking taxes and duty into consideration.


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Rasphelt said:


> My first H2O! I just couldn't help myself.... I have been after a stealth skull face for some time....
> 
> View attachment 6961626


My pick exactly. Nothing like it. It will be a great addition to any collection. Problem is, I'm not sure I have the patience to wait 11 months for one. Not a big fan of an empty pillow in my watch case!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Quicksilver said:


> I have tried both. Cleared everything. Can't seem to get the full black inlay. Gives me 6 choices on the 40mm 9015 and none are the inlay I would like to configure. Probably gonna give up anyways with shipping and the Canadian exchange rate it's out of my price range and that's wilt taking taxes and duty into consideration.


The Miyota version has limited options. I would guess the version you want is only available with the ETA.


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

Depth rating please...


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

the website very clearly states 3000m


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Quicksilver said:


> I have tried both. Cleared everything. Can't seem to get the full black inlay. Gives me 6 choices on the 40mm 9015 and none are the inlay I would like to configure. Probably gonna give up anyways with shipping and the Canadian exchange rate it's out of my price range and that's wilt taking taxes and duty into consideration.


Please drop me an email and I´m sue we could your problems.



ianacr said:


> Did I read somewhere a while back that the new rubber strap now being offered with a great discount with the Marlin can be also used on the Orca,s/Kalmar,s?


The rubber strap will work wih the 5 ORCA cases, KALMAR 1, KALMAR 2, CH6, CH8 for example.



staiiff said:


> Sorry to ask, but is the 12:00 triangle lumed on the plain black bezel insert ?


Yes, the 12:00 marker on the minimalistic bezel is lumed.

I had to work in the garden today cutting wood and will reply your emails tomorrow. 

Have a great weekend.
Clemens


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> I had to work in the garden today cutting wood and will reply your emails tomorrow.


sounds good to me as i wrote one 

additional question:
in former statements from you Clemens it was mentioned that perhaps the bezels of the marlin could be constructed like the k2 bezels and not like the orca bezels, so that changing a bezel would be quite simple. is there already a decision what construction will be taken and secondly, if the k2 system is chosen will there be the opportunity to buy additional bezels with inlays in future?

i know - annoying but this is for me personal a important criterium in choosing the bezels ;-)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It will be the same system/geometry like used on the KALMAR 2 and therefore I believe the bezel could be changed. This must be verified with final mass production of course.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> It will be the same system/geometry like used on the KALMAR 2 and therefore I believe the bezel could be changed. This must be verified with final mass production of course.


Thanks for fast info, if the system/geometry is the same as k2 and not orca-style => this makes me happy 

Danke Clemens!


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

wpparis said:


> Just ordered this guy:


Damn that is sweet, but since it's only available brushed, I'll hold my purchase until there's a polished "Special Edition"...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Artie Lange said:


> Damn that is sweet, but since it's only available brushed, I'll hold my purchase until there's a polished "Special Edition"...


Has anyone seen the white or black MoP dial in person? In particular the white, I'm wondering how iridescent it is. MoP can have a pinkish rainbow hue to it depending on the light. As for the black how dark? The renders have a beautiful blue tint.

As for the brushing is it as pronounced in the metal as in the render? Love the contrast against the polished chamfer.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

While i applaud this watch and H20 and the efforts to add many varieties for most people. I think will have to bow out. By the time i add on the rubber strap or bracelet, sapphire bezel and shipping it is just too much with the current exchange rates. I think it is still a good value for a special piece just sadly not for me right now. I will be living vicariously through all you guys now...dont let me down!

Goodbye dreams...:-(


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Has anyone seen the white or black MoP dial in person? In particular the white, I'm wondering how iridescent it is. MoP can have a pinkish rainbow hue to it depending on the light. As for the black how dark? The renders have a beautiful blue tint.
> 
> As for the brushing is it as pronounced in the metal as in the render? Love the contrast against the polished chamfer.


Clemens posted these pictures in the following thread for the Kalmar 2 (post 179). This is a Kalmar Makume Gane. They were the basis for my decision to get the white MoP dial (for the Marlin). I found them by Googling "h2o kalmar 2 mop". You will find black examples as well. It should give you a reasonable idea of what these dials should look like. Nothing short of stunning I would say.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/h2o-kalmar-2-official-launch-thread-1027010-18.html


----------



## ut1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Is the dial on the Marlin in the pict below one of the choices in the configurator? I could not see it. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, it´s the dial 1. I have only shortened the second marker lines.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd love to have some help and your valued input. I am really liking the "stealth skull" iteration and would love to go "full" stealth. However, I tried that on the Kalmar 2 and it just did not work well enough for me and my old eyes. I just could not see enough contrast between the hands and the dial to tell time other than in the very best of lighting situations. I finally had Clemens to send me a new pair of hands so that I could enjoy the contrast and I really do like it now. Clemens was very gracious, as he sent them for no charge.

Now, I can see from the renderings that the dial of the "skull" is quite different than the Kalmar 2 stealth. Do you believe that it will be enough contrast to be read easily? I've written to Clemens to ask him, but I know he is busy with the pre-order and working on the Hydra. So, any constructive comments would certainly be valuable to me. Thank you. I will post some pics of the Kalmar 2 change as well as three configurations of the Marlin with which I am playing. Thanks for looking!! I will look forward to any thoughts you might have.

The original Kalmar 2 iteration:



The Kalmar 2 with replacement hands:



The Marlin iterations which I've been considering:







Thanks for your help!!! :-!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Mines ordered & paid for


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Clemens,

Ive ordered the 40mm model

Is the rubber strap available to use just as a strap and not in conjunction with end links? Ie, can you use it as strap only?

Is the rubber strap still made from the premium material you alluded to in this thread some time ago?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The rubber strap could be used without the short endlinks. I will use a high end rubber material.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> The rubber strap could be used without the short endlinks. I will use a high end rubber material.


The same high end material that you stated AP & Hublot used in their rubber straps?


----------



## ut1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Clemens. It actually has a blue-ish tinge but that could be an artifact of lighting.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Man 40mm case with 51mm L2L? Thinking 48-49mm. Gotta be a typo.



tommy_boy said:


> Wow, the 40mm case measures 51mm Lug-to-Lug?
> 
> With its flattish profile, it's too wide for me.
> 
> Bummer. I'll pass, I think.


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

Hamilton923 said:


> Thanks for your help!!! :-!


Looks like a bony pirat with his golden swords.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Axelay2003 said:


> Man 40mm case with 51mm L2L? Thinking 48-49mm. Gotta be a typo.


See post #1 in this thread. It shows the 44mm version (54mm L2L) on wrist. There is also a side profile diagram showing how much curve is in the lugs. The L2L shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

..... double post


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Could not resist, order is in


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> See post #1 in this thread. It shows the 44mm version (54mm L2L) on wrist. There is also a side profile diagram showing how much curve is in the lugs. The L2L shouldn't be an issue.


Do we know what size wrist is in that picture? I'm sure it was mentioned, but I didnt want to search 127 pages to find out


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Honkylips said:


> Do we know what size wrist is in that picture? I'm sure it was mentioned, but I didnt want to search 127 pages to find out


6.7 inch wrist according to Clemens first post.


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm in! 44mm White MOP - those indices are sweet. So, I noticed "5mm calf" in the "standard package" and "additionally, black ostrich" mentioned - two leather straps with pre-purchase? Awesome!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> Clemens posted these pictures in the following thread for the Kalmar 2 (post 179). This is a Kalmar Makume Gane. They were the basis for my decision to get the white MoP dial (for the Marlin). I found them by Googling "h2o kalmar 2 mop". You will find black examples as well. It should give you a reasonable idea of what these dials should look like. Nothing short of stunning I would say.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/h2o-kalmar-2-official-launch-thread-1027010-18.html
> 
> ...


Great reference - thanks. I love that engraved bezel with the Kalmar.


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

Findings it very hard to decide.
At the moment, I'm leaning towards this setup, in 44mm:


----------



## edek130 (Dec 28, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, it´s the dial 1. I have only shortened the second marker lines.


Hi Clemens, any chance of a dial exactly the same as on the pic (longer second markers)?
thanks


----------



## ut1 (Aug 25, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, it´s the dial 1. I have only shortened the second marker lines.


OK BUT you cannot get the hands combination that you have in the picture (only minute hand is orange), in the configurator. Can this handset be available?

Also, the markers (in particular the chrome) appear to be different in the dial 1 from the picture. Is this simply an artifact of light?

I think that what I'm getting at is that I'd like to get a watch that looks VERY similar to the picture.

Thanks. I'm reattaching the picture for your convenience.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Paxton said:


> I'm in! 44mm White MOP - those indices are sweet. So, I noticed "5mm calf" in the "standard package" and "additionally, black ostrich" mentioned - two leather straps with pre-purchase? Awesome!


You also get the horween strap included for a total of three leather straps with full payment.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Paxton said:


> I'm in! 44mm White MOP - those indices are sweet. So, I noticed "5mm calf" in the "standard package" and "additionally, black ostrich" mentioned - two leather straps with pre-purchase? Awesome!


You also get the horween strap included for a total of three leather straps with full payment.


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

grama73 said:


> sounds good to me as i wrote one
> 
> additional question:
> in former statements from you Clemens it was mentioned that perhaps the bezels of the marlin could be constructed like the k2 bezels and not like the orca bezels, so that changing a bezel would be quite simple. is there already a decision what construction will be taken and secondly, if the k2 system is chosen will there be the opportunity to buy additional bezels with inlays in future?
> ...





H2O Watch said:


> It will be the same system/geometry like used on the KALMAR 2 and therefore I believe the bezel could be changed. This must be verified with final mass production of course.


Can someone explain the difference and the process of changing the bezel on the Kalmar2 (I don't have one). I'm having a heck of a time deciding on a Marlin version.
If it were possible to get a couple of bezels and swap them easily, it would make life pretty sweet.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Any way to see what the Marlin would look like on standard strap (no end link)?


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Clemens, will the bezel with an inlay have lume?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Sapphire lumed bezel, yes


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm torn between movements due to budget constraints ... Mmh can't decide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

LES1200 said:


> Can someone explain the difference and the process of changing the bezel on the Kalmar2 (I don't have one). I'm having a heck of a time deciding on a Marlin version.
> If it were possible to get a couple of bezels and swap them easily, it would make life pretty sweet.


Danny showed how it works in the K2-Thread on his orange one. It is a combination of lifting and rotating then the bezel plops off and the other one can be mounted.
So changing is possible. The orca has a different system of fixing so it isn´t as easy as the k2.


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

grama73 said:


> Danny showed how it works in the K2-Thread on his orange one. It is a combination of lifting and rotating then the bezel plops off and the other one can be mounted.
> So changing is possible. The orca has a different system of fixing so it isn´t as easy as the k2.


Thanks, I'll definitely take a look at that.
So far, I don't see the option to buy and extra bezel as part of the pre-order. Hopefully that is possible.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

LES1200 said:


> Thanks, I'll definitely take a look at that.
> So far, I don't see the option to buy and extra bezel as part of the pre-order. Hopefully that is possible.


I think this is not the first intention Clemens will have. 
But perhaps afterwards he will, as he did for the K2, offer some specific bezels - surely not all possible versions.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Really disappointing to see that the skull dial isn't an option for the 9015 version. I mean, if we're eliminating the date wheel, I really don't care if I have an ETA or Miyota movement to be frank. For me, the movement upgrade just isn't worth the extra money when what I want is the skull dial.


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

I tend to agree with you, however as a lover of skull-faced watches, try to find one out there of this quality for around $800US - impossible. I went with the skull, blacked out hands and min bezel combo, 40mm. Compare that to the B&R, Corum,or RM and you're laughing.


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Clemens, 
Apologies if this has been covered earlier in this thread, but do you have a wrist shot of the 40mm? I'm interested in going for the 40, as I have a number of 45 or 44mm h2o watches, but am worried it my wear a bit small. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Not all dial combinations are possible, because this would result into too many dials and due to minimum order QTY high stock risk. We are talking about two dial sizes and 2 movements. So every single dial must be produced 4X!!! This means having 9 dials then you have to produce 36 dials in total. That´s absolutely impossible and therefore there are limiations in the dial and handset choices.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I will now produce new prototypes based on latest CAD data and both sizes will be produced. As soon as the new prototypoes are available I will be able to shoot some more images of both sizes.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

At this stage Im leaning towards this combo. Still a little undersided. Not exactly what I wanted but sometimes to much choice can inhibit choices.









I was hoping for something like this. Combined with Dial 1. With the Orange second hand.


----------



## ascari_2 (Jun 13, 2009)

Some of these combinations look fantastic!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hmmm...post has been up for almost 3 days and only one piece of feedback that the last iteration looks like a "bony pirat (sic) with his golden swords"...even Clemens did not respond either to my email nor to this post...I was just looking for some small measure of guidance...ah, well...live and learn...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Hamilton923 said:


> Hmmm...post has been up for almost 3 days and only one piece of feedback that the last iteration looks like a "bony pirat (sic) with his golden swords"...even Clemens did not respond either to my email nor to this post...I was just looking for some small measure of guidance...ah, well...live and learn...


If you are asking if the gold hands look good on the skull dial, in my opinion, they definitely do.

In all the dial combinations I was picking, the gold hands were not working (for me). I think these gold hands look better on the skull dial than with any other dial.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Clemens, thanks again for producing a great design!!

I do have a few questions..

Does the bracelet for the Torpedo or K2 work with the Marlin? Also I LOVE dial 8, but also love a date window... is there an option to have the date window at the 4:00 on that dial? 

thanks,

Barry


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Can we have a vote for the skull dial on the 9015?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hamilton923 said:


> Hmmm...post has been up for almost 3 days and only one piece of feedback that the last iteration looks like a "bony pirat (sic) with his golden swords"...even Clemens did not respond either to my email nor to this post...I was just looking for some small measure of guidance...ah, well...live and learn...


Well, I took a few days off. I personally like the idea with the golden hands as this reminds me to the PAM 127 which has a black dial and golden handset. So from my side it´s definately a configuration to consider, but at the end you decide. 



Barry.g said:


> Does the bracelet for the Torpedo or K2 work with the Marlin? Also I LOVE dial 8, but also love a date window... is there an option to have the date window at the 4:00 on that dial?


The H2O ORCA Torpedo bracelet may only work with the MARLIN short end link if there are two holes inside your bracelet to remove the spring bars. I have not checked yet if there is enough space for both, the short end link and the ORCA bracelet. Let´s wait for the prototypes.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Well, I took a few days off. I personally like the idea with the golden hands as this reminds me to the PAM 127 which has a black dial and golden handset. So from my side it´s definately a configuration to consider, but at the end you decide.
> 
> Thank you, Clemens!!! I will consider it...so many decisions!!!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> If you are asking if the gold hands look good on the skull dial, in my opinion, they definitely do.
> 
> In all the dial combinations I was picking, the gold hands were not working (for me). I think these gold hands look better on the skull dial than with any other dial.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feedback...I appreciate that...I am seriously considering this combo rather than the "stealth" hands. I'm just not certain that the contrast would be great enough for my old eyes. As I said, I had to trade out the K2 for more readable hands and now I love it!! Thank you!!!


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm going to have to look again -- seeing the skill dial 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

readability of time is probably not the main intention of the skull dial in my eyes, 
so, if yes, i will go for the stealth one => consequent nearly unreadable - no compromise


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

You should get this one !



Hamilton923 said:


> Thanks for your help!!! :-!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you everyone...I appreciate all the comments...my pre-order is complete. And yes, I did decide on the "golden pirate swords" against the skull background...rather whimsical...fun...and, as always, it will be a solid build with one of my favorite movements under the hood...the 2892...thank you, Clemens...now the waiting begins...almost a year!!! Yikes!!!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Hamilton923 said:


> Thank you everyone...I appreciate all the comments...my pre-order is complete. And yes, I did decide on the "golden pirate swords" against the skull background...rather whimsical...fun...and, as always, it will be a solid build with one of my favorite movements under the hood...the 2892...thank you, Clemens...now the waiting begins...almost a year!!! Yikes!!!


I don't think you or any of the rest of us who are in on the pre-order will be disappointed. You are right thou, almost a year is a very long time to wait. We will all be getting really nice Christmas presents. b-)


----------



## ut1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Clemens,

I'd like to get as close to this watch (pict below) as possible. I realize that the bezel and inlay are not available (I prefer the turbo bezel anyway) and that's fine. You've said this watch is dial #1. Great!. BUT is it possible to get the handset in the picture? It's not one of the ones offered.

Thanks!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

We all need a few days off occasionally , away from demands. Good on ya!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Anybody know if the "white sapphire" inlay is "full-lumed"?


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Anybody know if the "white sapphire" inlay is "full-lumed"?


+1


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The white in the inlays is ALWAYS SWISS SUPER-LUMINOVA BGW9!


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> The white in the inlays is ALWAYS SWISS SUPER-LUMINOVA BGW9!


Thanks for the info Clemens!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

My order is getting clearer and clearer - thanks a lot


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes. I think this is me.
Now, just to kick back and wait...10 months...
_<internally screaming>_


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Has the PayPal issue been resolved? I'm having a difficult time with the "bank transfer"...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Has the PayPal issue been resolved? I'm having a difficult time with the "bank transfer"...


I didn't have any issue with the conversion on my end. I paid by credit card on Paypal as I normally would. I had one of the online currency converters open while I was paying just to double check.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Jerry P said:


> I didn't have any issue with the conversion on my end. I paid by credit card on Paypal as I normally would. I had one of the online currency converters open while I was paying just to double check.


You used PayPal? I tried to use...there was a significant upcharge using the service. Wanted to go "bank transfer" to possibly avoid any exorbitant fees. No dice; wouldn't accept H2O's routing information on my end. Frustrated...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> You used PayPal? I tried to use...there was a significant upcharge using the service. Wanted to go "bank transfer" to possibly avoid any exorbitant fees. No dice; wouldn't accept H2O's routing information on my end. Frustrated...


I paid €1007 all in. That included the rubber strap and shipping. I don't see where I paid any additional fees. How much was your upcharge?


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Has the PayPal issue been resolved? I'm having a difficult time with the "bank transfer"...


Send Clemens an email and he will give you a direct way to send the payment


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Has the PayPal issue been resolved? I'm having a difficult time with the "bank transfer"...


Sorry double post


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

pepcr1 said:


> Send Clemens an email and he will give you a direct way to send the payment


Thanks. I'll send that out today...


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

That skull dial is pure awesome! I can imagine it looking so cool with many different types of straps...I'm not the type to lay down cash for something a year in advance but once these start popping up pre-owned I'll be on the lookout for sure


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

pepcr1 said:


> Send Clemens an email and he will give you a direct way to send the payment


Email sent... Hope to hear from him soon. Thanks for the assist pepcr1.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Email sent... Hope to hear from him soon. Thanks for the assist pepcr1.


Your welcome watermanxxl


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Email sent... Hope to hear from him soon. Thanks for the assist pepcr1.


+1


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

pepcr1 said:


> Your welcome watermanxxl


Got it done. And now...we play the "waiting game".


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> I haven´t decided the closing date yet, but will inform this is in advance.


Figured out a closing date on pre-order? 
I'm still struggling on which one I want 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## watchfan2 (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow, what a fantastic watch. Hope to get one for my collection one day.


----------



## edek130 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Clemens, will the Marlins be made with the new type of steel?


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

What else is there to discuss? The thread has less sizzle now that pre-order is ON. On that note, has there been a profile shot posted? I'd like to see height with inlay bezel and 2mm dome. 
Fwiw, can't say I'm more eager to receive Marlin than I am about K1 s/s. Stoked about both.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Was there a mention of when the Pre-Order period ends?


----------



## edek130 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Clemens, I need some help to decide. Based on some pics in the Kalmar picture thread I think I'll go for white inlay and either orange or blue dial. 
- Can you confirm that the orange dial has black edge? (if so, I'm out)
- Can you share the pantone ref nr for the blue dial?

thanks


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Paxton said:


> What else is there to discuss? The thread has less sizzle now that pre-order is ON. On that note, has there been a profile shot posted? I'd like to see height with inlay bezel and 2mm dome.
> Fwiw, can't say I'm more eager to receive Marlin than I am about K1 s/s. Stoked about both.


I'm "jazzed" about BOTH actually...


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Clemens, the bezel inlay is inclining, or flat? If the same crystal as on kal2 is used I suppose there will be inclining bezel inlay. Please confirm.
And solid steel turbine bezel - also inclining or flat?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Solid Turbine bezel: flat
Other inlays/bezels: inclining

Have a great day!
Clemens


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi All, I read some problems on this thread about paypal charges being higher than they should be for H2O Marlin orders... 

I just placed an order for the Marlin and I am also having a discrepancy with the paypal payments also??? The invoice stated that my 40% prebuy payment should have been $459.58 USD, yet the charge from paypal was $558.12USD. Anyone have any ideas whats going on? This is $98.54 more that I should have paid. I used some paypal money in my account and charged the balance on my card, unless my Citi Mastercard is screwing me for this conversion? 

I just sent an email to Clemens


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The 40% are calculated only on the watch itself, but not on the accessories like rubber strap or bracelet. Also due to limitations of the shop system the shipping costs must be paid in first deposit payment. So calculation is correct and at the end this is reducing your balance payment.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Clemens when is the pre-order period ending?


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

H2O Watch said:


> The 40% are calculated only on the watch itself, but not on the accessories like rubber strap or bracelet. Also due to limitations of the shop system the shipping costs must be paid in first deposit payment. So calculation is correct and at the end this is reducing your balance payment.


Hi Clemens, I dont think the calculation is correct if you look at my order (I emailed you yesterday about this). I did order the watch with a steel bracelet and I see the shipping fee included, but the math doesnt work out according to what you say. Regardless, its no problem to me if I am charged less in the final payment. As long as it all works out in the end that is fine with me. I was just trying to figure out the charges and reconcile what I was being billed and what my final total will be in the future. I am looking forward to receiving the watch b-)


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

What happened to the blue dial posted on the first page?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Verdict said:


> I haven't been following this thread - will there be an option for an all blue bezel?


Have you looked on the website and configurator?


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Steppy said:


> Have you looked on the website and configurator?


I came here from the upcoming watch releases thread so I haven't been following the thread. Playing around with the configurator I see that the blue dial is only available with the 44mm ETA configuration and there is no choice for an all blue bezel.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Is there any special treatment on the H2O stainless steel? How scratch resistant is it?


----------



## Reyken (May 19, 2015)

Oh my! I always wanted to have a H2O watch, but they were always way to huge for my 6.5 inch wrist..
and then I saw the Marlin pre-Order just last week (had given up to check on the website already) ...FINALLY, a 40mm!!!

So 90 % of last weeks productivity went into the configurator  and today I ordered and I am really really happy!
I so hope that my inner H2O hype will be justified and that I am gonna be blown away!

View attachment 7417794


View attachment 7417810


View attachment 7417818


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Verdict said:


> What happened to the blue dial posted on the first page?


Looks like the eta has a lot more possible choices for customization. wish the miyota had the same choices.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> Looks like the eta has a lot more possible choices for customization. wish the miyota had the same choices.


As Clemens already posted long time ago, the miyota has complete new dials and handsets to be produced, due to crown position and movement itself.
As the miyota is not the most asked for movement and Clemens is also offering the miyota movt. in 40 and 44mm he has already to produce a lot of new dials/handsets and so made a limitation.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

grama73 said:


> As Clemens already posted long time ago, the miyota has complete new dials and handsets to be produced, due to crown position and movement itself.
> As the miyota is not the most asked for movement and Clemens is also offering the miyota movt. in 40 and 44mm he has already to produce a lot of new dials/handsets and so made a limitation.


Here's post #1283 that you're referring to.



H2O Watch said:


> Not all dial combinations are possible, because this would result into too many dials and due to minimum order QTY high stock risk. We are talking about two dial sizes and 2 movements. So every single dial must be produced 4X!!! This means having 9 dials then you have to produce 36 dials in total. That´s absolutely impossible and therefore there are limiations in the dial and handset choices.


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Clemens, 
Any chance of a wrist shot of the 40mm marlin before the pre-order closes?
I'm keen to go for the 40, as I have a lot of 44-45 H2Os, but am worried it may wear a touch small. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Is there any update or new pictures on this?

Just tried going to the H2O website and its not working either ?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Seems someone dislikes H2O.  Our server is getting permanently DDOS attacks since beginning of the week. I´m going to chance the server provider in the next week and therefore the complete shop will move it´s location. That´s a lot of work and organisation, but I´m confident to get this problem solved. This whole process will take a few days and as soon as the website is running stable again I will come back to you by email too. I´m sorry for your inconvenience, but this is something out of my control.

The new prototypes in 44mm and 40mm are going to to be produced now and I´m expecting the prototypes to be ready within the next 60 days.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Seems someone dislikes H2O.  Our server is getting permanently DDOS attacks since beginning of the week. I´m going to chance the server provider in the next week and therefore the complete shop will move it´s location. That´s a lot of work and organisation, but I´m confident to get this problem solved. This whole process will take a few days and as soon as the website is running stable again I will come back to you by email too. I´m sorry for your inconvenience, but this is something out of my control.
> 
> The new prototypes in 44mm and 40mm are going to to be produced now and I´m expecting the prototypes to be ready within the next 60 days.


Great news on the prototypes, look forward to seeing them!!

There really are some b******s out there, hope your troubles are sorted swiftly


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This is so true.

At the end the DDOS attack will have a very positive effect: The user experience surfing my pages, customer service will be come better & H2O will become stronger than it ever was. We have been on a shared hoster with a resource demanding shop system and will now change the server hoster, move now into a highly protected area and onto a high powered standalone server. The reaction times of my shop system will become much faster and it will serve my customers even better when we launch a new product with configurator. 

At the end the aggressor is reaching exactly the opposite of his aim!


----------



## THESKIFFGUY (May 4, 2016)

The new prototypes in 44mm and 40mm are going to to be produced now and I´m expecting the prototypes to be ready within the next 60 days.[/QUOTE]

Id like to know what is the lug to lug length ? Id like to pre-order this config.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

The lug length is 54mm for the 44mm model and 51mm for the 40mm model. 

The stats are at the bottom of the configurator page


----------



## bvmjethead (Nov 16, 2007)

THIS IS BEAUTIFUL!!!



rafy1 said:


> What about to have a high resolution glossy Marlin logo just above the H2O brand? Instead to have the "Marlin" model typing I mean.
> 
> View attachment 5866962


----------



## THESKIFFGUY (May 4, 2016)

Steppy said:


> The lug length is 54mm for the 44mm model and 51mm for the 40mm model.
> 
> The stats are at the bottom of the configurator page


Thanks Steppy

I REALLY wanna order one but so afraid its going to be too large for me...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

THESKIFFGUY said:


> Thanks Steppy
> 
> I REALLY wanna order one but so afraid its going to be too large for me...


Go with the 40.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> This is so true.
> 
> At the end the DDOS attack will have a very positive effect: The user experience surfing my pages, customer service will be come better & H2O will become stronger than it ever was. We have been on a shared hoster with a resource demanding shop system and will now change the server hoster, move now into a highly protected area and onto a high powered standalone server. The reaction times of my shop system will become much faster and it will serve my customers even better when we launch a new product with configurator.
> 
> At the end the aggressor is reaching exactly the opposite of his aim!


Hey all,
Anyone have any idea how to get to Clemmons....I'm in desperate need or spare links for a recently acquired H2O ORCA TORPEDO and unfortunately the bracelet was not complete. I need maybe 2 to 3. I would be willing to pay or trade. Sorry for hijacking the thread. Kind of desperate as we leave for the Caribbean next week. Thanks and much appreciated to all.
Regards, 
Alex

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

contact him, the website is up and running now

https://www.h2o-watch.com/contacts/


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Go with the 40.


I was thinking of ordering the 44 but it may be too small.


----------



## THESKIFFGUY (May 4, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Go with the 40.


Danny- I SOOO want to take a leap of faith.... I just skeptical how big it will wear... :roll:


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

bvmjethead said:


> THIS IS BEAUTIFUL!!!


Wow! That would look soo kewl... Except on mine; the "stealth skull".


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

THESKIFFGUY said:


> Danny- I SOOO want to take a leap of faith.... I just skeptical how big it will wear... :roll:


I 'think' the 40mm will wear more like a 42mm. Considering it will have a 22mm bracelet it will present itself more to the 42mm size which IMO should be a great fit for those looking for a scaled down version of traditional H2O fare.


----------



## RFerone (Apr 22, 2016)

Just sent Clemens an e-mail asking this question, but read about 15 pages here and saw no mention of it.

Anyone know if he will offer a polishing service for this? Saw an Orca on his Facebook page in polished and it look 1,000x to me.

Been poking around on pre-ordering this Marlin, absolutely great deal if you get in now.


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

I finally placed an order for the 40mm. I also think it will wear a little larger than that. In any case, I have my sea-dweller is 40mm, and that gets a lot of wear, so it should be ok.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

The 51mm lug to lug worries me. I know it's said to be curved down, but still...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

THESKIFFGUY said:


> Danny- I SOOO want to take a leap of faith.... I just skeptical how big it will wear... :roll:





commanche said:


> The 51mm lug to lug worries me. I know it's said to be curved down, but still...


Just to reiterate sizing concerns of this watch:

Here's the side profile showing the very nice downward curve of the lugs.









Here's the 44MM prototype on Clemens' 6.7" wrist.
















I ordered the 44MM version of this for my 6.75" wrist and I'm not concerned about the sizing. I hope this helps.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Steppy said:


> contact him, the website is up and running now
> 
> https://www.h2o-watch.com/contacts/


I have emailed him but no response. Luckily, a great member here seen my plea and was able to provide me with some extra links. Much appreciated for the input.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## THESKIFFGUY (May 4, 2016)

commanche said:


> The 51mm lug to lug worries me. I know it's said to be curved down, but still...


Yes.... myself included. I was going to go ahead and order the 40mm but decided against it. Such an awesome line of watches, specs, dials... beautiful... but the 40 dimentions is going to feel too big for me... Im bummin...

PLEASE H20 - make a 38mm that wears like a typical 38 :think:  b-)


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

I will wait for the next prototype updates. Hopefully it's 40mm this time.


----------



## THESKIFFGUY (May 4, 2016)

H2O Watch said:


> Seems someone dislikes H2O.  Our server is getting permanently DDOS attacks since beginning of the week. I´m going to chance the server provider in the next week and therefore the complete shop will move it´s location. That´s a lot of work and organisation, but I´m confident to get this problem solved. This whole process will take a few days and as soon as the website is running stable again I will come back to you by email too. I´m sorry for your inconvenience, but this is something out of my control.
> 
> The new prototypes in 44mm and 40mm are going to to be produced now and I´m expecting the prototypes to be ready within the next 60 days.


When do you guys think the pre-orders will actually ship ?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

THESKIFFGUY said:


> When do you guys think the pre-orders will actually ship ?


Q4 of this year.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Can the Euro stop going rising please !


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

ndw6 said:


> Can the Euro stop going rising please !


I'm now very glad I paid out the full amount. ;-)


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Clemens,

Now that the Hydra's are getting shipped out (which look fantastic by the way) is there any product updates/news/photos about the H2O Marlin (44mm & 40mm)?


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

When does the pre-order end for this? I was wondering if I'd be able to place my discounted order next month? I know they ship in Q4 but I don't know when pre-order usually ends. Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Clemens, any updates? How much longer will the pre-order be open for?


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

actually..........doesnt even matter now. I just placed my order. Decided not to wait anymore.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

But still, any new updates/photos/details ?


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

Steppy said:


> But still, any new updates/photos/details ?


+1, would love to see some photograph of the skull dial.
Also need to decide which size to order, if K2 fit ok 44 is probably fine right?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

It's been there for quite a while now if I remember correctly...

https://www.h2o-watch.com/pre-order/h2o-marlin-pre.html


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I would love to see something too. Clemens, do you have any new pictures? I'd love to see the MOP dials.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Just click the link I posted above in my prior post. Select one of the four model options and then use the configurator to select all other options like dial etc to see the skull or MOP dials.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

JSal said:


> Just click the link I posted above in my prior post. Select one of the four model options and then use the configurator to select all other options like dial etc to see the skull or MOP dials.


I ordered this long ago. I just wanted to know if there was actual photos (not just renderings) of the MOP dials. I suspect they will look amazing if they look anything like the Kalmar 2 MOP dials. Cheers.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Should be some prototypes ready now?


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> I ordered this long ago. I just wanted to know if there was actual photos (not just renderings) of the MOP dials. I suspect they will look amazing if they look anything like the Kalmar 2 MOP dials. Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 8901762


Almost the exact model I ordered. I went with the solid ss turbine bezel though.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

rhaykal said:


> Almost the exact model I ordered. I went with the solid ss turbine bezel though.


Here's some pictures of the Kalmar Makume Gane MOP. Hopefully this is what we're in for regarding the dial.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The H2O White MOP is a real Killer, I am having it on one of my K1: absolutely phenomenal, with so much "Orient" and colours; sometimes I cannot stop to look at it for hours...  See below some old pictures (In reality it is 10 times better...). I am missing it badly, the watch was confiscated at airport customs; as I was traveling with too much watches (LoL). I hope to have it back in 3 weeks from now.

The new Marlin white MOP with the new markers (which remind me the design of the famous Dial 18) will be even better and super Class. I am going to get 2 same model (44mm and 40mm, as my wife crazy want it: her 1st H2O...) with the solid turbine bezel. This Marlin white MOP watch is a "Must Have" for sure!!! Impossible to do mistake when you order this one


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> The H2O White MOP is a real Killer, I am having it on one of my K1: absolutely phenomenal, with so much "Orient" and colours; sometimes I cannot stop to look at it for hours...  See below some old pictures (In reality it is 10 times better...). I am missing it badly, the watch was confiscated at airport customs; as I was traveling with too much watches (LoL). I hope to have it back in 3 weeks from now.
> 
> The new Marlin white MOP with the new markers (which remind me the design of the famous Dial 18) will be even better and super Class. I am going to get 2 same model (44mm and 40mm, as my wife crazy want it: her 1st H2O...) with the solid turbine bezel. This Marlin white MOP watch is a "Must Have" for sure!!! Impossible to do mistake when you order this one
> 
> ...


Rafy1, that dial is beautiful! It really looks classy with the chrome hands. I am really looking forward to getting my Marlin now.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> Rafy1, that dial is beautiful! It really looks classy with the chrome hands. I am really looking forward to getting my Marlin now.


This really is an exciting release! So glad I got my pre-order in. I'm afraid I'll end up pulling the trigger on another one before even seeing a current prototype


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

rhaykal said:


> This really is an exciting release! So glad I got my pre-order in. I'm afraid I'll end up pulling the trigger on another one before even seeing a current prototype


I am afraid of the exact same thing.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

rafy1 said:


> The new Marlin white MOP with the new markers.


The Miyota doesn't have an MOP dial...in fact it has only two dial choices. Anyone have an explanation?


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Artie Lange said:


> The Miyota doesn't have an MOP dial...in fact it has only two dial choices. Anyone have an explanation?
> View attachment 8927474


To get the other choices you have to choose the ETA. That's how it was set up. Too many manufacturing variables with both movements.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, no skull for Miyota 9015. I mean we are talking about the most configurable watch launched by a microbrand so far and of course not all options will be available for each of the 4 case models. That´s impossible and would cause even higher stock costs.





Artie Lange said:


> The Miyota doesn't have an MOP dial...in fact it has only two dial choices. Anyone have an explanation?
> View attachment 8927474


This post by Clemens explains it.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Does anyone have any H2O with black MOP dial?

Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

dsvilhena said:


> Does anyone have any H2O with black MOP dial?
> 
> Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


I have a Kalmar 2 with black MOP dial. It is phenomenal. Very understated and has a greyish hue to it but when light hits it it releases all the colors....


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

Jerry P said:


> This post by Clemens explains it.


An explanation would be the Miyota is a different size, thus the dial options for the ETA don't fit the Miyota case. Except I haven't read anything about different sized cases...


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

rhaykal said:


> I have a Kalmar 2 with black MOP dial. It is phenomenal. Very understated and has a greyish hue to it but when light hits it it releases all the colors....


Any pics you could share?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

dsvilhena said:


> Any pics you could share?


Check out the Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane thread. There are some great pictures of the black MOP. See post #973, #977, #978, #982, and #983.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/h2o-kalmar-2-mokume-gane-2419905-98.html


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Jerry P said:


> Check out the Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane thread. There are some great pictures of the black MOP. See post #973, #977, #978, #982, and #983.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/h2o-kalmar-2-mokume-gane-2419905-98.html


Jerry

Thanks a lot. Now I'm pretty sure how much I like the black MOP


----------



## sania1717 (May 15, 2008)

Anybody knows total weight of Marlin (44mm or 40mm) including SS bracelet?Would be interesting to know,as it's an important feature for me when choosing a watch...


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Nobody except Clemens himself might know this at the moment.
My Kalmar 2 has a weight of 230 grams with the bracelet (shortened to my 17,5 cm wrist). The Marlin appears to have a slightly bigger case, so the weight might be a little higher than that.


----------



## sania1717 (May 15, 2008)

GHK said:


> Nobody except Clemens himself might know this at the moment.
> My Kalmar 2 has a weight of 230 grams with the bracelet (shortened to my 17,5 cm wrist). The Marlin appears to have a slightly bigger case, so the weight might be a little higher than that.


Hmm,it's heavy then.I assume 40mm Marlin could be bit lighter?


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Probably...


----------



## sania1717 (May 15, 2008)

In that case I don't understand why not to make drilled through lugs with screw pins if the wathes are so damn heavy.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

Artie Lange said:


> View attachment 8927474


Are these inlays ceramic?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Artie Lange said:


> Are these inlays ceramic?


All 6 inlays are sapphire.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Are there any pics of the Marlin on strap, minus the end link? Those lugs look a bit long....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

Jerry P said:


> All 6 inlays are sapphire.


So synthetic sapphire glass on the outside, but what is black/white material underneath the transparent glass? I'm trying to get an idea of how the color looks.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Artie Lange said:


> So synthetic sapphire glass on the outside, but what is black/white material underneath the transparent glass? I'm trying to get an idea of how the color looks.


I don't know what that material is made of, but the colour is black and white as you see it on the screen. In the case of this inlay it looks more like dark grey instead of black. Maybe Clemens could confirm this.









This is the one I ordered.









The only question I have about the white material is, is it lumed? I suspect it is. Maybe Clemens could answer this question as well.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

Jerry P said:


> I don't know what that material is made of, but the colour is black and white as you see it on the screen.


White ceramic looks different from white painted steel which looks different from white plastic, etc


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

5imon L said:


> +1, would love to see some photograph of the skull dial.
> Also need to decide which size to order, if K2 fit ok 44 is probably fine right?


Looking forward to seeing the Skull dial as well.. We're in the "home stretch"; 4 months away.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

The H2O fever is in full swing, I have another one ordered. Funding seems to be the issue. I"m thinking of selling my Ocean II premium to fund the Marlin.
Any ideas what I should sell it for, considering its not available anymore.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Seems someone dislikes H2O.  Our server is getting permanently DDOS attacks since beginning of the week. I´m going to chance the server provider in the next week and therefore the complete shop will move it´s location. That´s a lot of work and organisation, but I´m confident to get this problem solved. This whole process will take a few days and as soon as the website is running stable again I will come back to you by email too. I´m sorry for your inconvenience, but this is something out of my control.
> 
> The new prototypes in 44mm and 40mm are going to to be produced now and I´m expecting the prototypes to be ready within the next 60 days.


Did this ever happen? 60 days would have been early June


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Yep, update on any details would be appreciated at this stage. Nearly september and we haven't seen a photo of one yet.


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

Agreed. An update, or a revised timeline would be good!


----------



## RunningLate (Nov 21, 2012)

Forgive me for not reading all 140+ pages, but a few questions for the H2O Marlin powers that be on this forum, before I pull the trigger on a pre-order for this beautiful timepiece:

1) Is the sapphire bezel an incline bezel, and does the sapphire inlay bezel automatically include the 6.7mm domed crystal?
2) What type of lume is used, and does the sapphire bezel have lume?
3) I thought I read somewhere the 316L SS case is hardened, or can be ordered hardened? (5x harder than normal 316L steel??)
4) Is a sapphire case back standard?
5) I have not read anywhere about the shockproof or anti-magnetism ability of this watch. Does it offer either?

This Marlin is downright beautiful, and appears to be outstanding value. Thank you in advance for the forum's input! :+1:?


----------



## RunningLate (Nov 21, 2012)

Clemens -

In celebration of the BLACK MARLIN (certainly one of, if not THE fastest fish on the planet), may I suggest a DLC version of the Marlin watch being offered... and call this new DLC version the "*Black Marlin*" for marketing purposes? I personally am ready to pre-order a Marlin if I can order it with a DLC bezel with the currently offered sapphire inlay! Here are a few ideas which could be blended together to make this a reality:

First, the entire bezel would be black DLC as shown in these three newly released 2016 watches (Chris Ward, Seiko, and Glycine):
























... then, offer a new "*Black Marlin*" dial seen below, which is a play off the new blue Kalamar 2 dial posted and seen today on the H2O Facebook page:









... except, to make this dial different from the Kalamar 2, and to give the *BLACK* *MARLIN* it's own identity, create something similar to the Rolex Deep Sea D Blue with a black/Blue color fade (which BTW, Rolex can not seem to keep in stock).









...But maybe do a different kind of fade on the black/blue dial. I don't believe the Glycine Combat has a black/blue dial, and this is probably just an optical illusion, but what if the outside perimeter of the black dial had a blue fade as kind of seen here:









Of course, the sapphire inlay would still hopefully be an option, but someone could still order a turbine bezel without the inlay if so desired. Clemens... would this *Black Marlin* version be possible for an additional up charge?

The Black Marlin... one of the most sought after game fish in the world can now be one of the most sought after wrist watches on the planet.


----------



## RunningLate (Nov 21, 2012)

Clemens -

In celebration of the BLACK MARLIN (certainly one of, if not THE fastest fish on the planet), may I suggest a DLC version of the Marlin watch being offered... and call this new DLC version the "*Black Marlin*" for marketing purposes? I personally am ready to pre-order a Marlin if I can order it with a DLC bezel with the currently offered sapphire inlay! Here are a few ideas which could be blended together to make this a reality:

First, the entire bezel would be black DLC as shown in these three newly released 2016 watches (Chris Ward, Seiko, and Glycine):
View attachment 9278050

View attachment 9278058


View attachment 9278250


... then, offer a new "*Black Marlin*" dial seen below, which is a play off the new blue Orca dial posted and seen today on the H2O Facebook page:

View attachment 9278130


... except, to make this dial different from the Kalamar 2, and to give the *BLACK* *MARLIN* it's own identity, create something similar to the Rolex Deep Sea D Blue with a black/Blue color fade (which BTW, Rolex can not seem to keep in stock).

View attachment 9278194


...But maybe do a different kind of fade on the black/blue dial. I don't believe the Glycine Combat has a black/blue dial, and this is probably just an optical illusion, but what if the outside perimeter of the black dial had a blue fade as kind of seen here:

View attachment 9278258


Of course, the sapphire inlay would still hopefully be an option, but someone could still order a turbine bezel without the inlay if so desired. Clemens... would this *Black Marlin* version be possible for an additional up charge?

The Black Marlin... one of the most sought after game fish in the world can now be one of the most sought after wrist watches on the planet.

View attachment 9278266


----------



## RunningLate (Nov 21, 2012)

For illustrative purposes, here is another example of a blue dial with black bezel:


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

The original planned models aren't released yet nor have we seen any prototype photos yet, so I'm going to assume your requests and advice for new models and special editions are going to fall on deaf ears.


----------



## RunningLate (Nov 21, 2012)

That's O.K. , at least this is a forum where we can think out loud, and where H2O's mad chemist (Clemens) eventually stumbles across most if not all the postings here. 

BTW, I neglected to request the Black Marlin be constructed in the grade 5 Titanium!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

I'll go for one in tantalum then while we're at it !!


----------



## oscar1 (Feb 16, 2011)

I wish for an Update,Please Kind Sir


----------



## RunningLate (Nov 21, 2012)

Not to go too crazy on this new Kalamar 2 Dial in Blue, but if it was offered on the *MARLIN*, I can see red playing nicely with the blue, as seen by example in this Glycine Airman. The new H2O logo in RED would be killer!

This splash of red...









on this new Kalamar 2 dial (only maybe with the stick markers instead of the dots):









For the MARLIN! :-!


----------



## RunningLate (Nov 21, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if the Marlin case incorporates any type of hardened or treated stainless steel? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

RunningLate said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Marlin case incorporates any type of hardened or treated stainless steel? Thank you in advance.


No, standard 316L stainless steel.

Clemens has used hardened steel in the past for special editions of previous models, so maybe he will do it again in the future. For now, this is a new release with standard specs


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I would definitely rock the new blue sandwich dial in a Marlin case. I know it will fit in the larger case (but not 40mm).

I'm thinking naughty thoughts


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

RunningLate said:


> Clemens -
> 
> In celebration of the BLACK MARLIN (certainly one of, if not THE fastest fish on the planet), may I suggest a DLC version of the Marlin watch being offered... and call this new DLC version the "*Black Marlin*" for marketing purposes? I personally am ready to pre-order a Marlin if I can order it with a DLC bezel with the currently offered sapphire inlay! Here are a few ideas which could be blended together to make this a reality:
> 
> ...


Some great suggestions you make here. I def like the idea of a 'black marlin' special edition and the DSSD blue/black dial style.


----------



## RunningLate (Nov 21, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Some great suggestions you make here. I def like the idea of a 'black marlin' special edition and the DSSD blue/black dial style.


Thank you Danny, as this is quite a compliment coming from you on this forum. For my own selfish reasons, I would love to see a "*Black Marlin*" Special Edition, and I am personally willing to pay the additional up charge for this. Maybe if a few others can chime in, we can get a count as to whom might be on board, and start a discussion regarding what a *Black Marlin* might look like if Clemens were willing to entertain this idea? I am now well versed on the Marlin, as I have read all 142 pp of this thread . Cheers.


----------



## RunningLate (Nov 21, 2012)

Another fine example of a premium, high end watch with a blue dial / black bezel (Grand Seiko Diver $6700 in Titanium). Let's get that *Black Marlin Special Edition* going in the H2O Titanium grade 5 with a 100% DLC Bezel, black Saphire bezel inlay, and the new blue Kalamar 2 dial (only in stick markers rather than the dot markers to keep it different than the Kalamar 2)!


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

erasershavings said:


> Agreed. An update, or a revised timeline would be good!


 Yep! We're in need of some words from Clemens. Prototypes? Timeline updates? It's been a long summer.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

So, I already have the 44mm Marlin pre-ordered (white MOP dial w/ solid ss turbine bezel). I'm starting to think I'll be pre-ordering a 2nd in the coming weeks if its still available for pre-order. The question which do I get? A 40mm version black dial with black/orange or black/white bezel or another 44mm with orange dial and black/orange bezel with black outlined hands? The plus of getting another 44mm is I can get it on leather as I already have my other one pre-ordered with the bracelet. But, I'm really really tempted for a smaller version.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rhaykal said:


> So, I already have the 44mm Marlin pre-ordered (white MOP dial w/ solid ss turbine bezel). I'm starting to think I'll be pre-ordering a 2nd in the coming weeks if its still available for pre-order. The question which do I get? A 40mm version black dial with black/orange or black/white bezel or another 44mm with orange dial and black/orange bezel with black outlined hands? The plus of getting another 44mm is I can get it on leather as I already have my other one pre-ordered with the bracelet. But, I'm really really tempted for a smaller version.


Get a 40mm variety never hurts.


----------



## RunningLate (Nov 21, 2012)

Has anyone ever seen Clemens incorporate an "*inverted cyclops*" on any of his watches? I like a date function on a watch, but I normally have a hard time reading it very well. I would welcome this inverted cyclops on a H2o Marlin. Heck, I would also like to see a "Power reserve indicator", similar to observed on the Grand Seiko above, the Doxa line, or even Panerai. Hint, hint... Just throwing out suggestions for a *Special Edition Black Marlin ;-)*


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

I havent seen updates on the marlin release and 4Q is just around the corner? I ordered mine in Feb and very anxious to hear an update besides looking forward to a new diver watch.


----------



## RFerone (Apr 22, 2016)

Getting ready to place my order for a Marlin with this preorder that is going on. I noticed it says glass display back to see the movement. Does anyone know if this is something we must note when we order? 

I do prefer the glass disaybacks, always love seeing the movements work &#55357;&#56898;

Love my H2O Orca Limited...this will look great right next to it!


----------



## RFerone (Apr 22, 2016)

Deleted double post... fail on my part.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

RFerone said:


> Getting ready to place my order for a Marlin with this preorder that is going on. I noticed it says glass display back to see the movement. Does anyone know if this is something we must note when we order?
> 
> I do prefer the glass disaybacks, always love seeing the movements work &#55357;&#56898;
> 
> Love my H2O Orca Limited...this will look great right next to it!


They exhibition back is standard. I do not believe there is an option for a solid caseback. What kind of setup are you getting? (I'm always curious as to what people are ordering.....my preorder is for the 44mm white MOP dial version w/ solid ss bezel with bracelet......also looking at a 40mm high gloss black dial/black bezel insert on bracelet as well)


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

RFerone said:


> Getting ready to place my order for a Marlin with this preorder that is going on. I noticed it says glass display back to see the movement. Does anyone know if this is something we must note when we order?
> 
> I do prefer the glass disaybacks, always love seeing the movements work ?
> 
> Love my H2O Orca Limited...this will look great right next to it!


No, sapphire back is standard.

The only think you need to alter when ordering is if you want a rubber strap and whether you are making part payment or full payment


----------



## RFerone (Apr 22, 2016)

Awesome!

Thank you for letting me know.

Placing order now!


----------



## RFerone (Apr 22, 2016)

Order placed...now the waiting game begins.

*H2O MARLIN / 44mm / ETA 2892 / PRE-ORDER / VORBESTELLUNG**H2O MARLIN / ETA 2892 / 44mm*

*CASE / GEHÄUSE* 44mm/ ETA2892/ Leather strap
*BEZEL / LÜNETTE* CUTOUT + INLAY
*INLAY / INLAY* INLAY 6 / BLACK + BLUE 60 +63,00 EUR
*DIAL / ZIFFERBLATT* DIAL 5 / SEMI MATT BLACK
*HANDSET / ZEIGER* S CHROM/ CHROM/ CHROM


----------



## RFerone (Apr 22, 2016)

Somewhere in this thread was the mention of a coke bottle dial or bezel. I just wanted to say I absolutely support this idea. My collection in theory would be complete when that is made...

Kalmar with this bezel option would be killer since I just ordered my Marlin.


----------



## ps90s (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone heard an update on production since we entered the 4th quarter? I recall that we would receiving final billing 6-8 weeks prior to shipment


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Steppy said:


> No, sapphire back is standard.
> 
> The only think you need to alter when ordering is if you want a rubber strap and whether you are making part payment or full payment


Is it still planned to have that marlin etched onto the glass back?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

God knows, theres been no updates, photos, released details, prototypes of any kind for months on end. Clemens has not been on this thread for a while.


----------



## ps90s (Jan 2, 2014)

Steppy said:


> God knows, theres been no updates, photos, released details, prototypes of any kind for months on end. Clemens has not been on this thread for a while.


That's a bummer. Hopefully some updates soon


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

_Lucifer:_ Well, at this very moment Clemens is sitting at a sunny beach on a tropical island (that does not surrender), drinking cocktails in the company of beautiful brown skinned girls and laughing about the stupid guys who were willingly offering him their money.
_Angel:_ No, no, Clemens won't do that!
_Lucifer:_ OK, you're right, I was kidding. He is still here, just preparing the DAAARK and BAAAD DLC-Kalmar 2 (the Darth Vader of H2O-watches) to raise more money for me. But then...

Back to reality:
I have preordered two versions of the Marlin and I am as eager as anyone else who ordered to get any further information about the actual production and delivery status.
But meanwhile I don't think the announced delivery in the 4th quarter of 2016 might be met.

Fact is, the preorder has not been closed yet. 
Fact is, all parts seem to be available for order until now.
So the previous orders might not have exceeded the limit necessary for Clemens to order all the parts.

Imagine, Clemens is offering two different cases, with two different movements (what about the availability of these movements if not ordering (ten) thousands but just a few hundred?), three bezels with six different inlays, nine dials and three handsets.
And each of us will have a very own individual combination of these parts.

I think it will be a giant logistic problem to calculate the orders to place with Clemens' suppliers. Some of the parts might be favourites ordered by many, others might be shelf warmers with little interest. And I'm sure Clemens has to order a minimum amount of each part. "Gimme three of this, ten of that and a dozen of these" won't work IMHO.

I really hope that Clemens has not overtired himself with this project and I wish all the best to him as I really like his watches (I already own a Hydra and a Kalmar2), but I think we will have to wait a little longer until we see any other prototypes or even finished watches ready for shipping.

And, ladies and gentlemen, it's understandable there are wishes for other bezel colours, casebacks or DLC-coating or else, but regarding the offer Clemens still submitted I can't imagine that there is room for other variations. Maybe in the future...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^tell lucifer to STFU 

The Marlin is coming as planned. H2O has been consistent in delivering on all pre orders and timelines within 2-3 months of orig plans (due to delivery from suppliers) 

Track record proves it and I'm confident this will be the same. 

It's going to be a Xmas where stockings will be filled with swarms of Marlins


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

GHK, I find some of your comments rather presumptuous. I too have a Marlin on pre-order. I also have a Kalmar 2 on order. I'm not the least bit worried. I've been through many of the threads for H2O/Helberg watches here on the DWF. Most of them in their entirety. I like to do an excessive amount of research on the watches I buy. The common theme in these threads is many happy customers. I think Clemens reputation speaks for itself. What I'm getting at is you might want to think twice before leaving such a negative post.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I believe Clemens will deliver on time with the Marlin. I do hope preorders stay open at least another month as I am going to order a 40mm version to go along with my 44mm version already preordered but my current watch funds are currently being held for the dlc kalmar 2. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Last time I spoke to Clemens he had just come back from a business trip and picked up a virus on the plane, I can only assume he's over it spending all his time getting watches made. Man I've been waiting for months for stuff, I have full confidence in him, when the watches are ready you'll get them, nothing more to say.
PS No Marlin in my stocking but I have a few dollars towards a DLC K2 maybe, depending on the price, I think I'll have to save for the bracelet though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Clemens - Just a quick comment - Please do let us know when you plan to wrap up the pre-order period for the Marlin. As of now I'm trying to hold off ordering the 40mm due to fund availability (seems like October is a great month for watch pre-orders) as I want to make sure I pay in full for the added horween leather strap but if it ends up having a closing date in the near future I'll make sure to get my pre-order in with partial pay just to make sure I get in on the pre-order period. I know you are busy with upcoming DLC Kalmar 2 pre-orders and all but I sure am excited about hearing and seeing more of the Marlin when updates become available! Keep up the phenomenal work!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry for not having participated actively the thread lately. I have this thread in my immediate notification list and should have received for each new comment here an email notice from the WUS fowum software, but I haven´t received even one the last days and weeks for this thread. 

I have all prototype sample in the office incl. the shorter links and dials. As soon as I have end of next week some hours time for assembly and photoshooting I will update this thread accordingly. Please understand that there are MILLIONS of possible configurations and I could assemble only few of them.

The end links made some problems, because I was not 100% satisfied with their shape and sharpness of the grooves. The grooves were slightly too smooth in my opinion and this has been improved with the third version of the end links. 

Another challenge is at the moment the production of the rubber strap with the clasp. The clasp needs to be modified to work with a rubber strap and not only with a bracelet. I haven´t seen any rubber strap with our clasp style and to make it perfect it´s not that simple.

In any case this H2O MARLIN will be an outstanding product. I think it´s the most comfortable watch to wear from the H2O / HELBERG line up and even the 44mm version wraps around my 7" wrist perfectly. My wife, daughter and son are going for the 40mm version, which for them is a first with a H2O product on their wrist. 

Schedule:
- The pre-order will close in the beginning of November. I haven´t fixed the date, but don´t be surprised when it´s closed around that time.
- My target is to have everything finished in December 2016. Of course I´m targeting shipment before XMAS, but please take into consideration that it could be also days later than that.


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

That's really good news, thanks for the information, Clemens! _(It seems my provocation in post #1440 has worked_;-)b-))
And if the final product will be anyway close to the first prototype pics shown in post #1 -or even better, we will get a really nice watch (as usual!), worth every wait!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Please let me add one comment regarding the payment: 

From the next week Monday onwards the partial payment option will be removed from the pre-order and therefore the free black HORWEEN strap incl. buckle will be not included anymore for NEW pre-orders. All pre-orders placed until end of this week will include the free HORWEEN strap incl. buckle.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

I just had a quick question for anyone who's owned an H2O watch in the past with a glossy dial...has that proved to be problematic at all with reflections? I'm sure it looks nice but is it better to get the matte dial for readability or is the glossy one fine?


----------



## RFerone (Apr 22, 2016)

robi1138 said:


> I just had a quick question for anyone who's owned an H2O watch in the past with a glossy dial...has that proved to be problematic at all with reflections? I'm sure it looks nice but is it better to get the matte dial for readability or is the glossy one fine?


Never experienced any challenges with the glossy black dial. Can't go wrong either way you look at it.

Jump on it quick before he updates that preorder though...


----------



## RFerone (Apr 22, 2016)

H2O Watch said:


> Sorry for not having participated actively the thread lately. I have this thread in my immediate notification list and should have received for each new comment here an email notice from the WUS fowum software, but I haven´t received even one the last days and weeks for this thread.
> 
> I have all prototype sample in the office incl. the shorter links and dials. As soon as I have end of next week some hours time for assembly and photoshooting I will update this thread accordingly. Please understand that there are MILLIONS of possible configurations and I could assemble only few of them.
> 
> ...


Wohooo that would be most excellent to have this as a Christmas gift!

Looking forward to the updates and hopefully this progressing forward even faster (if possible)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

robi1138 said:


> I just had a quick question for anyone who's owned an H2O watch in the past with a glossy dial...has that proved to be problematic at all with reflections? I'm sure it looks nice but is it better to get the matte dial for readability or is the glossy one fine?


NO issues with the glossy dial. I have it on my kalmar 2 SS and also on my special "rainbow" DLC coated Orca dive. Its amazing.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Whelp......with the possibility to get a horween strap with orders going away after Monday I went ahead and placed my 2nd order for a Marlin. 40mm Marlin w/ 9015 this time, gloss black dial, black/orange bezel, chrome/orange hands w/ bracelet. I really believe this will be a killer piece.


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

The horween is still listed as being free of charge with full payment today, hopefully that is true. Thinking of putting my order in. Better late than never!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, that´s true for now, but will be changed in 2-3 hours.  The new graphic is already done and only needs to be exchanged.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Clemens, I just sent you a message on your website regarding a watch I would like to order. Can you get back to me when you can. Thanks.


----------



## Jalsop (Oct 26, 2006)

It almost looks like the endlinks are still attached with the leather strap in the pictures. Is this correct? Thanks.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, for the leather strap and the rubber there are shorter end links.


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Preorder still showing Horween strap and buckle included with full payment - debating hard over making this my first H2O!! Thinking about the 9015 44mm black dial with Batman bezel inlay. Just trying to figure out which is worse - missing out on this great pre-order special or doing the pre-order and getting in the doghouse with the wifey.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

GOPENNSTATE! said:


> Preorder still showing Horween strap and buckle included with full payment - debating hard over making this my first H2O!! Thinking about the 9015 44mm black dial with Batman bezel inlay. Just trying to figure out which is worse - missing out on this great pre-order special or doing the pre-order and getting in the doghouse with the wifey.


Just do it! You'll be kicking yourself down the line if you dont


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Website still shows horween strap and buckle still included with pre-order full payment - I could not resist - I ordered the combo pictured below. I ordered with the 9015 to help keep the cost down (I've been very happy with that movement - about a dozen in my collection has that movement). Wife is going to kill me, but sometimes it's easier to ask for forgiveness than ask for permission (LOL).


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I almost ordered the exact setup. Congrats on what is gonna be a killer watch in your collection 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using Tapatalk


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

.... and *exactly* the same version I ordered ....


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

FINALLY GREW THE BALLS AND ORDERED!!!


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

My choices/orders:
















and if I interchange the bezels the watches will look like this:
















and if the bezels of the Kalmar 2 would fit the Marlin too (as Clemens mentioned somewhere before), and with the rubber straps, and with the leather straps, and with other leather and rubber straps, and..., and..., or..., there will be a lot to play with...:-!


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

I am still concerned about the thickness and lug to lug especially on 40mm, it might look abit too much for 40mm case. Everything else is perfect


----------



## RunningLate (Nov 21, 2012)

Please forgive my lack of knowledge here, but will a Bezel and Dial from a *Kalamar 2* be interchangeable with the 44mm *Marlin* Bezel and Dial?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Theoretically the bezels could be interchanged between KALMAR 2 and MARLIN, but this we will have to check with the final product. Of course this is not a warranted feature of the MARLIN/KALMAR2 series.

I have a 7" wrist and the 44m version sits very comfortable. The 40mm with it´s downwarded lugs fits perfect my 13 year old son. Don´t get fooled by the numbers.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Up early my man!
I think we had this discussion about the dials from K2 working on the Marlin, for me, I'm not too sure I'd risk waiting to see if there are any blue sunburst dials left over after the K2 DLC pre order. 
I have a 7 & 3/4 wrist so the K2 and Orca dive do wear a little small on me, so I'm thinking, unless you have a tiny wrist, I'd go the 44mm any day.
I'm thinking I'd rather not miss out on this. Cost may hinder this decision. 
Bring on Monday! Do you have an ETA time wise, just thinking should I stay awake? I'm 11 hours ahead of you!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Can't wait to see the new pictures...

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Good morning, Nigel. 

The dials could NOT be exchanged between the KALMAR 2 & MARLIN due to the different crown position on 3:00 and 4:00.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Good evening Clemens, just after 8pm here.
I did have that thought when I spoke to you last time, when there was a possibility.
I'm thinking if I have funds then the K2 DLC will be my choice, I can't do both Marlin and K2, so the Sunburst dial will win me over, every time. Looking forward to Monday. On a side note, I saw Danny's CH1 , seriously an uber fantastic piece of art!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Theoretically the bezels could be interchanged between KALMAR 2 and MARLIN, but this we will have to check with the final product. Of course this is not a warranted feature of the MARLIN/KALMAR2 series.
> 
> I have a 7" wrist and the 44m version sits very comfortable. The 40mm with it´s downwarded lugs fits perfect my 13 year old son. Don´t get fooled by the numbers.


By chance any new Marlin pics (I was thinking you mentioned the endlink changed a couple times from the prototype one you photographed wearing) or a side-by-side of the 44mm and 40mm version? Thanks - looking forward to this beauty - would love to see more pics if by chance you had time to post some updated pics!


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

Any chance of a wrist shot of both the 44 and the 40? I went for 40, but am worried it may be too small


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I preordered both a 40 and 44. The 44 was a must but I was thinking the 40 would be nice as I have had a Submariner and it wore nicely even though kinda small. Something more subdued and understated. 

If the preorder continues on to December I'm thinking of ordering a 3rd Marlin now. One with a skull dial. It interested me but not enough to pull the trigger. Now I'm starting to think it'll be one of the cooler stand outs of the Marlin series. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

rhaykal said:


> I preordered both a 40 and 44. The 44 was a must but I was thinking the 40 would be nice as I have had a Submariner and it wore nicely even though kinda small. Something more subdued and understated.
> 
> If the preorder continues on to December I'm thinking of ordering a 3rd Marlin now. One with a skull dial. It interested me but not enough to pull the trigger. Now I'm starting to think it'll be one of the cooler stand outs of the Marlin series.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using Tapatalk


The "Skull dial", with the stealth lume, seemed to be a last-minute decision by Clemens. Glad he made it...


----------



## RunningLate (Nov 21, 2012)

Based on the popularity and positive comments of the blue sunburst dial on the Kalamar 2, I can only reasonably deduct that this same dial (or maybe a different version of the blue?) will find its way over to the Marlin. Maybe Clemens is contemplating a faded black/blue dial for the "Special Edition" Black Marlin? ;-)

Clemens, care to offer any insight?


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Bad news boys, no go because the crown position. I thought it would be the date window but what do I know? I already asked him.
I'm sure Clemens will let you know the correct one. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RunningLate (Nov 21, 2012)

Clemens, will you be offering a DLC bezel option on the Marlin? 

I am also crossing my fingers for a sunburst blue or blue/black faded sunburst sandwich dial for the Marlin. The Marlin would look stunning with a DLC bezel and ceramic bezel inlay when combined with the sunburst sandwich dial.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

it looks like all the options for the Marlin are already showing on the pre-order. I am doubting that additional options will add as it will be a logistics nightmare at this point


----------



## RunningLate (Nov 21, 2012)

I have not seen any type of rating regarding Anti-Magnetic (per DIN 8308), Shock-Resistant (per DIN 8309), or a Low Pressure certification (where at high altitude, the sapphire glass doesn't pop out) on the Marlin. I can only assume the shock resistance is relative to the movement put in the Marlin, but what about the other two mentioned above? I just sold a Sinn U1 Tegimented in anticipation of buying a Marlin, but noticed this rating/certification is available on a Sinn, but I have not seen this associated with the H20 Marlin. Does Sinn just have good marketing, and the Marlin does indeed have these comparable specs?


----------



## RunningLate (Nov 21, 2012)

Clemens - Just thinking out loud here, but if you are willing to entertain making a "Black Marlin" special edition, then would you consider making a limited production run of the Marlin case in Damascus steel? If so, I am prepared to put my money where my mouth is, and send it to you immediately.


----------



## RunningLate (Nov 21, 2012)

Damascus steel, but in a Marlin case, with a DLC Turbine bezel and black stealth bezel inlay. Sign me up, and take my money!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

***** RunningLate, give it a rest now will you, you've made 17 posts in total in 4 years, most of which have been asking for Models and modifications of the Marlin that dont exist because its not even been released yet


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Steppy said:


> ***** RunningLate, give it a rest now will you, you've made 17 posts in total in 4 years, most of which have been asking for Models and modifications of the Marlin that dont exist because its not even been released yet


Steppy, let him dream, they are free and inconsequential, really they don't hurt anyone?
Living in Lala land is another story!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RunningLate (Nov 21, 2012)

Steppy said:


> ***** RunningLate, give it a rest now will you, you've made 17 posts in total in 4 years, most of which have been asking for Models and modifications of the Marlin that dont exist because its not even been released yet


Steppy - Thank you kindly for your invaluable input, but I view a forum as a safe place to discuss, brainstorm and even constructively criticize ideas. I have thrown out numerous options and concepts for Clemens to consider, nothing else. If one of these visions materializes into a reality, than all the better. Have you observed some of my comments or concepts in other threads that I may have missed? I am fully prepared to spend a substantial amount of money on a Stainless Damascus Marlin case if Clemens will consider making me one, and it all starts with an idea. As a budding horophille and ex-Rolex connoisseur, I find the H2O product line intriguing, captivating, and filled with value.

Forgive me, but if you are a "Special Agent" for the World Wide Web and have authority to regulate what, when, and by whom various forum topics are discussed - then please post these credentials so we can all see and respect your demands. In the meantime, may I suggest you give up your book burning ideology? The internet is a beautiful thing, which allows you to move on if you don't like what you see... which is exactly what I suggest you do under these circumstances.


----------



## RFerone (Apr 22, 2016)

How is production looking on these bad boys? I still see the pre-order posted up on the site so I am guessing not good.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

RFerone said:


> How is production looking on these bad boys? I still see the pre-order posted up on the site so I am guessing not good.


Why would you guess if you don't know the facts? Clemens has come thru on every pre order and build so far! So I don't see any reason to worry about production of the Marlin.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

DP


----------



## Jalsop (Oct 26, 2006)

Are there any updated pics yet? I thought there was a post some time ago that pics were coming.


----------



## RFerone (Apr 22, 2016)

pepcr1 said:


> Why would you guess if you don't know the facts? Clemens has come thru on every pre order and build so far! So I don't see any reason to worry about production of the Marlin.


That statement was taken the wrong way, by "not good" I meant that it has not started the production of the watches yet. I am a happy H2O owner already and am looking forward to adding this watch to my collection... I never doubted he would not deliver on the watch at all, I am just getting antsy


----------



## Jalsop (Oct 26, 2006)

If we paid by using the two-payment plan, will we receive an invoice for the second payment? or do we pay the balance on our own? I have sent inquiries to H2O with no response. Thanks.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

DP


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jalsop said:


> If we paid by using the two-payment plan, will we receive an invoice for the second payment? or do we pay the balance on our own? I have sent inquiries to H2O with no response. Thanks.


I sent in my second payment on my own, if that helps


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


> I sent in my second payment on my own, if that helps


I've never done the 2 part payment but I am sure once Clemens finishes the DLC Orders I assume he'll be in touch when it needs to be paid.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

The order link for the Marlin still shows the Horween leather strap + CNC buckle being available free for 100% payment pre-orders if anyone wanted to jump on that before that offer goes away!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Funny I was on the h20 website and craeted 2 more conifigs in 40mm. I have one pre ordered already (glossy blue dial/black blue bezel/chrome hands with bracelet and rubber strap).



















Now looking at adding one of these......hmmmmmm


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

dbl post


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Like the Blue & Black Batman style Marlin!


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

Has anyone heard from Clemens about new photos or (even better) estimated ship date? We are about 6 weeks from year end...


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

No photos, updates, prototypes of any kind and only 5-6 weeks to go.

Really can't see a 2016 release date for this one. Still exited about receiving it, but the lack of comms is frustrating


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The Kalmar 2 DLC shipment is nearly finished and I will have a few minutes for answering emails etc. Unfortunately I haven´t been able to duplicate me.  

In the next week I will shot more live images of the H2O MARLIN of the 40mm and 44mm version. Probably the 40mm version also on my, my wifes and my sons wrist for size reference. 

Schedule: 
As soon as I have a more clear picture I will of course update you about the schedule to be expected. My feeling is that a delivery before XMAS is difficult, but until the end of November I should have more precise info. One problem parts are the date wheels for the two movements which must be custom made for crown at 04:00 and window at 04:30 for two movements the ETA 2892 / Miyota 9015 in two colors white and black. This is nothing you could get anywhere in the world as standard item and the production of them turn out to be complicated and with longer delivery times than expected.


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> The Kalmar 2 DLC shipment is nearly finished and I will have a few minutes for answering emails etc. Unfortunately I haven´t been able to duplicate me.
> 
> In the next week I will shot more live images of the H2O MARLIN of the 40mm and 44mm version. Probably the 40mm version also on my, my wifes and my sons wrist for size reference.
> 
> ...


I have no problem waiting for a perfect product. The K2 DLC absolutely blew me away so I don't doubt my other 2 preorders won't live up to expectations. Thank you for the update Clemens


----------



## Reyken (May 19, 2015)

As long as the watch has the "H2O quality" I am fine..I would just like regular updates- even if it is a "need two weeks more for the pictures "..no problem


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you Clemens for the update! I can't tell you how excited I am to see new pictures of the Marlin (especially for size reference as I have 2 on order, one of each size). As Jeff said, I truly believe this watch will live up to expectations as you have already blown as away with the DLC Kalmar 2.


----------



## Macstorm (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Clemens I appreciate you're probably very busy and under a lot of pressure are you answering emails from the contact us page on the website?

Cheers
Scott


----------



## RFerone (Apr 22, 2016)

Glad to see an update with exactly what is going on. We appreciate it.

Bummed to see the other project impacted this one a little bit and also the challenges you are hitting producing the date wheels...but we all know 1 thing and that these watches will be pieces of amazing craftsmanship!

Very excited and I agree I may preorder another one since it is still live &#55357;&#56833;

Sounds like someone needs to hire an assistant so he can focus on slaying the watch world with his beautiful time pieces.


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Does anyone know the h2o cnc buckle tongue width that comes with the 44mm Marlin? Planning to order a custom strap...

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

findarato said:


> Does anyone know the h2o cnc buckle tongue width that comes with the 44mm Marlin? Planning to order a custom strap...
> 
> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


i think its 5mm (not sure though....I know the roller buckle tongue was 5mm or 8mm if you switched to the isofrane friendly tongue)


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> In the next week I will shot more live images of the H2O MARLIN of the 40mm and 44mm version. Probably the 40mm version also on my, my wifes and my sons wrist for size reference.


Clemens, did you had time for some new pictures?
Especially the 40 mm version is interesting ;-)


----------



## Reyken (May 19, 2015)

Yea, would be great..and some definite christmas yes or no infos..so I can either go watchshopping or have to buy my wife something 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

brunemto said:


> Clemens, did you had time for some new pictures?
> Especially the 40 mm version is interesting ;-)


We will probably see some awesome pics by the end of this week. I have a good feeling. 

This will push all those on the fence right into the yes category


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Reyken said:


> Yea, would be great..and some definite christmas yes or no infos..so I can either go watchshopping or have to buy my wife something
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


You'll be in the yes group I'm sure of it


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Danny, do you know the tongue width of cnc buckle that comes with 44mm Marlin?



Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

findarato said:


> Danny, do you know the tongue width of cnc buckle that comes with 44mm Marlin?
> 
> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


I'm not at home but I can double check for you. The h20 CnC buckle I believe is 4mm but I have to double check. It could be 5mm.

I know depending how soft the leather strap is the tang will fit through a 4mm hole. I know this because Gunny made me a strap and the largest he he could punch was 4mm and my h20 buckle worked without issue.

Let me confirm tonight


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks Danny, would appreciate that

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

findarato said:


> Thanks Danny, would appreciate that
> 
> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


The tang on the CNC buckle is 5mm


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Danny T said:


> The tang on the CNC buckle is 5mm


Thank you very much. Custom strap ordered...

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Danny T said:


> The tang on the CNC buckle is 5mm


Thanks Mr. T! 
It's nice to have a fellow on the forum knowledgeable about the products.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Thanks Mr. T!
> It's nice to have a fellow on the forum knowledgeable about the products.


Thx Ed. I graduated H2O University so if anyone has questions I'm more than happy to help since Clemens is very busy getting watches shipped.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi folks. 

I wanted to let you all know that with Clemens being very busy completing current orders and managing day to day business, I have been given the honour to provide real world photos of the Marlin in both the 40mm and 44mm configurations. I know many of you wanted to see photos before "pulling the trigger" so to speak.

I have just received the prototype watches just now and will do my photoshoot over the the next 2 days to get every angle and wrist shots to showcase the watches to help you all make the decision to join this pre order before it closes.

To those considering the 40mm Marlin it IMO is absolutely the perfect watch to fit smaller wrists and even to those who prefer smaller Dive watches. The bracelet has been proportionally reduced to perfection in relation to the case and the choice to go 22mm was the right call. Clemens truly is a genius. 

Sub 7 inch wrists should rejoice and should get their PayPal locked and loaded. 

Prepare to be astounded everyone ! I will work as fast as I can to get the eye candy posted as soon as possible. 

I will be at a local watch GTG tonight and will bring these with me so for those in Toronto who know about the meet come by and be the first to see these wonderful watches in the metal and try them on 


Cheers 
Danny


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Danny if you got samples of the new H2O rubber straps can you please post some pictures of those too ?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

DarioV said:


> Danny if you got samples of the new H2O rubber straps can you please post some pictures of those too ?


I did not get the rubber straps. They are still being finalized (clasp) and are not ready yet.

Danny


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Ok Danny thanks for the info, i'm waiting those rubber straps for my kalmars ^^


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks again the info Danny


----------



## Reyken (May 19, 2015)

Thanks a lot..and now stop reading the forum and get pictures  lots and lots and please from the side and since you graduated H2O university ;-) could you also please post the size of the dial on the 40mm and the feel of the bezel (from ok ..nice..awesome..bezel ....!!) :-D


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Micro-Brand Fan (Oct 12, 2016)

I am looking forward to the new HP orca release. Any news/pictures on that?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks as though if you waited to order the Orange dial it's not available? It doesn't seem to be working in the Configurator.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

GTG in Toronto? I might of did that, looking forward to some new pictures Danny.....hopefully the one I ordered.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Reyken said:


> Thanks a lot..and now stop reading the forum and get pictures  lots and lots and please from the side and since you graduated H2O university ;-) could you also please post the size of the dial on the 40mm and the feel of the bezel (from ok ..nice..awesome..bezel ....!!) :-D
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


The bezel action is exactly like the kalmar 2, crisp. The bezel is also attached the same way as the kalmar 2 and can be removed the same way, so buy multiple marlins and you can change bezels between them 

I will upload some prelim photos in a minute and the high res ones tonight/tomorrow.

Danny


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

dbl post


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here are the prelim photos you have all been waiting for !! Thank you for your patience. I will post more higher quality and higher res images later tonight and also with wrist shots of the 40mm on my wifes wrist.

44mm MARLIN - is the one with the Black MOP dial
40mm MARLIN - is the one with the white MOP dial

These photos are to show the size comparison to one another. My wrist has shrunk from 7.25 inches and is closer to 7 inches now since I've lost a bit of weight 

Please take note that these are prototypes and there will be a couple improvements in the retail version:

-The printing on the sapphire case back will be a different colour to increase legibility
-The HEV valve on the 40mm will sit flush like the 44mm. On the prototype in the photos it is not perfectly flush.
-The sapphire inlays are not fixed/glued in and I have just laid them inside the bezel and took photos to show the different inlay looks. So if you notice slight misalignment of the bezel markings to the dial don't worry, the inlays are just laid in and the inlay may have shifted with the movement of my wrist during shooting.
-I only received the turbine bezels (solid turbine and turbine with inlay groove for the 44mm and the turbine bezel with inlay groove only for the 40mm)
-The rubber strap is not ready yet so photos today only show with bracelet with fitted end link. I do have a few 20mm straps that I can try on the watch without the end link for those who wish to see that.
-The date window on the white MOP dial has a slight imperfection and is not 100% round, but this is a sample dial only used on this prototype so we could have a watch assembled and photographed. All retail dials will be perfect.

I have to say that I really really REALLY like the 40mm Marlin. Small wrists rejoice as this is definitely an H20 you can truly wear comfortably. As you will see in the photos the lugs are very rounded and will hug the wrist and sit very comfortably. But those with average wrists will also love this size as well if you're not into the larger dive watches. The bracelet is the same design as used in the Orca and Kalmar series. For the 40mm Marlin it has been proportionally reduced and fits very well with the 40mm case. I love that it is thinner thus reducing the overall weight of the watch. You get PLENTY of extra links, so smaller wristed folks will be able to reduce even more weight once the bracelet is sized down. The specs indicate 15mm height however keep in mind that includes the 2mm radius domed crystal. Thickness at the bezel is closer to 13mm range. As you can see on my wrist, even with the 51mm lug to lug (which is the very furthest tip of the lugs) I do not have any overhang and fits extremely well. From spring bar to spring bar I measured 46.6mm. I am SUPER STOKED I pre-ordered the 40mm with gloss blue dial and blue/black bezel.

The 44mm Marlin carries more of the traditional dimensions it is known for. On the bracelet you definitely know it's on your wrist. With the rounded lug ends it stays very put on your wrist and does not flop around at all and stays centred (same goes for the 40mm, the rounded lugs makes for a VERY VERY comfy fit)

Crown operation is surprisingly easy. Traditionally on many other watches with the crown at 4, it is always reported as being a bit cumbersome especially those with larger hands. The Marlin crown operation is MUCH easier than the CH8 and the Squale Atmos series watches (50 and 60 Atmos). So this will be good news for those who struggle with 4 o'clock crowns.

Anyways enough typing as I think most technical specs have been covered throughout the thread. If anyone has any questions or wants specific photo angles etc., just let me know and I'll snap them in the evening when I get home from work. Anything to help you click "add to cart" and "check out now" I'll be happy to help with LOL

Overall, if you were to ask me which of the 2 sizes I would recommend. I say 40mm all day everyday, especially those who want to try the brand and are were afraid of the size. Those familiar with H20, who have larger wrists and who like the larger and heftier watches I say go hard and get the 44mm.

Cheers
Danny


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The white MOP is freakin beautifulbeautiful


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the fine pictures Danny


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

40mm looks perfect, can't wait for mine


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks Danny, looks awesome! Are there going to be spare bezels..?

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm glad I ordered the white MOP. It turned out awesome!:-!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

findarato said:


> Thanks Danny, looks awesome! Are there going to be spare bezels..?
> 
> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


I am not sure if after the pre-order bezels will be made avaialble for separate purchase on the webstore. Currently spare/additional bezels cannot be purchased.

Danny


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

wtf is with my post being doubled ???


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

quick question, does the 44 version use the same bracelet as K2? 
looks like the 40mm uses a thinner bracelet


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

5imon L said:


> quick question, does the 44 version use the same bracelet as K2?
> looks like the 40mm uses a thinner bracelet


Correct. 44mm shares the same bracelet just different end links.

The 40mm bracelet is 22mm wide and thinner.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

40mm Marlin + Isofrane = WIN !!

Feels and wears super on isofrane!!! And very light! I think this is my new favourite combo !























































When I took the bracelet off I was VERY pleasantly surprised to see this 










2 sets of spring bar holes to allow pretty much any kind of strap to be used and to minimize gap. Great news !


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Great pics and information, thanks Danny for taking the time!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll try the 40mm on a NATO strap shortly. 

I also got my wife to try on the 40mm Marlin on isofrane and it looks pretty good. After I took the pics I realized I forgot to place a sapphire inlay into the bezel lol.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for the photos, Danny! That solid SS bezel turns out better than the rendering! Is there any lume on it?


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Correct. 44mm shares the same bracelet just different end links.
> 
> The 40mm bracelet is 22mm wide and thinner.


Thanks for the quick reply. I think I'll pick up the 40mm version for a change, trying out smaller diver atm. Looks like some dials are out of stock on the website though


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

5imon L said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I think I'll pick up the 40mm version for a change, trying out smaller diver atm. Looks like some dials are out of stock on the website though


If you choose the miyota movement you only have 2 dial choices. You need to choose the ETA movement option to have all 9 dials options to choose from

Danny


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

commanche said:


> Thanks for the photos, Danny! That solid SS bezel turns out better than the rendering! Is there any lume on it?


No lume on this prototype one.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here are some photos of the 40mm Marlin on a NATO strap. It looks fabulous also and again crazy comfy and works so well. The navy blue NATO on it is the 22mm Phenomenato with brushed hardware.









































































Look at that MOP orient !










And here is the 44mm Marlin on a Malio leather strap.




























Some more magical MOP orient.


----------



## Remu (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey Danny, thanks for the pictures.

Quick question, is the bracelet with slotted screws final? Doenst looks so good like the hex screws :/


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Any info on the release? Before Christmas..?

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Reyken (May 19, 2015)

Yeah Danny, thanks a lot..a bunch...a really big pile for the pictures! Glad to hear that the bezels are interchangeable since I preordered three  but same question as Remu - what is the Timeline? I mean, before Christmas is out of the way if there are only prototypes by now I would say..but I would really like some honest Info as to when Clemens has planned.

The pictures btw are really great, especially the Nato Looks cool..ah well, the other straps also 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Danny for the nice pictures and info. I know it is only the "prototype", but it is already Gorgeous!!! The final product will be amazing


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Is it possible to order the bezel only at this stage?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Remu said:


> Hey Danny, thanks for the pictures.
> 
> Quick question, is the bracelet with slotted screws final? Doenst looks so good like the hex screws :/


Yes I believe that is final. The reason is that the hex screws are to large and are not available in smaller size. The 22mm bracelet is thinner than the 24mm bracelet.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

commanche said:


> Is it possible to order the bezel only at this stage?


No. bezels on their own are not available for purchase in the pre order stage.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Timeline at the moment based on my conversation with clemens is now projected for Jan 2017. This is due to making the minor revisions necessary to give us a perfect product. 

The original plan was for end of December, so a one month delay is not bad at all and Clemens has been very consistent in all previous pre orders and has met them within +2 months of original plan.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

kinda bummed the 40mm no longer showing stock on the orange dial. was thinking about ordering a 3rd marlin (2nd 40mm marlin) with that dial.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I cannot say enough about the 40mm Marlin to be the "every wrist can now own an H2O watch"

I keep putting the 40mm one on. I absolutely LOVE IT!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

thanks for the pics Danny. I'm liking the Marlin better on the straps than the bracelet to be honest.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

These pics look awesome!!! I am so psyched about getting mine and cant wait to receive it. Ordered it in Feb and its been a long wait, but looks like its going to be worth it...ordered a 40mm with black MOP on the SS bracelet and ETA movement. The leather strap option looks great as well. This is my 1st H2O and looking at these pics probably not my last. I attached the pic.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

francorx said:


> These pics look awesome!!! I am so psyched about getting mine and cant wait to receive it. Ordered it in Feb and its been a long wait, but looks like its going to be worth it...ordered a 40mm with black MOP on the SS bracelet and ETA movement. The leather strap option looks great as well. This is my 1st H2O and looking at these pics probably not my last. I attached the pic.


Here is your combo in reality  this is 44mm though.

But you get the picture.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


>


Where's the new pics with the curved dial?


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Here is your combo in reality  this is 44mm though.
> 
> But you get the picture.


Thanks for the pic...now I want the watch even more


----------



## RFerone (Apr 22, 2016)

My mouth is beginning to water over these photos!

Looking very good.

Hopefully he can crank them out even faster then stated above.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's some more mouth watering photos 

Got the good camera out and took some detailed high res shots. These shots really showcase the smaller wearing 40mm Marlin.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Really liking the plain steel bezel on the 44mm in the pics above, looks really sharp. Wonder if its too late to change my bezel choice? The black bezel is sharp also that I have on my original order. Thanks Danny for posting more pics!

The isofrane straps look great too


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Really nice pics Danny, Marlin looks totally awesome. Any info will the movement going to be decorated..?

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Here's some more mouth watering photos
> 
> Got the good camera out and took some detailed high res shots. These shots really showcase the smaller wearing 40mm Marlin.


That fully machined solid SS bezel looks so great. I'm not a fan of the SS inserts.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

TripleCalendar said:


> That fully machined solid SS bezel looks so great. I'm not a fan of the SS inserts.


I am liking the solid steel bezel also.I have the black bezel ordered for mine,but I was thinking I should have gone with the solid steel.:-s


----------



## RFerone (Apr 22, 2016)

Danny stop posting photos that make us want this watch even more (just kidding).

Only a few more weeks hopefully until these arrive based on the comments above!


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Has anyone heard anything on the watches delivery dates? Read on this thread Jan 2017 sometime vs 4Q16. Last I looked I didnt see anything on the H2O website. I am really looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

francorx said:


> Has anyone heard anything on the watches delivery dates? Read on this thread Jan 2017 sometime vs 4Q16. Last I looked I didnt see anything on the H2O website. I am really looking forward to receiving it.


the watch has been pulled from pre-order status on the H2O website. Generally when Clemens does this he's in final prep mode. Hopefully we'll see these starting to ship towards the end of the month.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Good to know thanks

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Yep checked the shop and pre orders are now closed. I made a phone call and the anticipated/projected time the Marlins are planned to start shipping is mid February.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Yep checked the shop and pre orders are now closed. I made a phone call and the anticipated/projected time the Marlins are planned to start shipping is mid February.


Will Clemens email us for final payments? I haven't received any requests/email yet. This is my 1st h2o watch so I don't know the process for the pre-orders. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

francorx said:


> Will Clemens email us for final payments? I haven't received any requests/email yet. This is my 1st h2o watch so I don't know the process for the pre-orders. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Correct, you will get an email.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

mekenical said:


> Correct, you will get an email.


Thanks for the info. I am really looking forward to receiving my 1st H2O watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Is the only option to get one of these now to Troll the sales forum until one pops up?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is the only option to get one of these now to Troll the sales forum until one pops up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


After the preorders are filled, there may be some on the website.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I will create the final invoices soon for the customers who opted for partial payment. 

All parts are now produced and will be shipped in the next days to our office to start the watch assembly. The first H2O MARLIN shipment to the customer is scheduled to start by the mid of February and the whole pre-order delivery will take about 2 weeks until the end of March. Everybody will receive the FEDEX shipping notiuce once the watch was shipped.

One info regarding the new H2O / HELBERG rubber straps: Our rubber strap manufacturer is producing as well the AP rubber straps and we have decided to use the same -more rough - surface structure for our straps.  I´m sure you will like these rubber straps as they are not so overdimensioned in height and stay flexible from the start to the end and could be easily adjusted in length. The H2O / HELBERG rubber straps will be not available as accessory in our shop system and only sold in combination with a complete watch. 

BTW, after we have delivered the pre-order watches only very few H2O MARLIN will become available in the H2O shop.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the update Clemens! I just send off an email to ya regarding my two preorders


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Does that mean since I have a complete watch coming I can get one of the rubber straps?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> Does that mean since I have a complete watch coming I can get one of the rubber straps?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As long as you added it on your order yes


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

More teasers of the 44mm for you guys


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

And my fave in the 40mm size


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Bit of a shame that the Marlin isn't going to become one of H20's normal line of products like the Orca etc


----------



## goonz (Feb 4, 2014)

Was just gonna email about my order, but thanks for the update! Cant wait!


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

Steppy said:


> Bit of a shame that the Marlin isn't going to become one of H20's normal line of products like the Orca etc


Agreed! No bezels? Glad I ordered the bracelet with those unique end-links.


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

I hope there will be some spare bezels.

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

findarato said:


> I hope there will be some spare bezels.
> 
> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


Me too. I don't think the spare K2 bezels will fit, right? I seem to remember that, not sure why not though. 4 o'clock crown? That added a few months to the build / delivery date (worth it). Keep the thread alive! Anyone get email about balance due?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Entering into February...those "balance invoices" should be arriving soon.


----------



## RFerone (Apr 22, 2016)

Excited to see that these will be shipping soon. My itch for buying more watches is killing me!


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Any update on delivery. Emailed over a week ago and no reply?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The Watch junkie said:


> Any update on delivery. Emailed over a week ago and no reply?


I would estimate another 3-4 weeks just so you don't get your hopes up.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Clemens said February. As Ken said, I'd give it a few weeks. He'll deliver by end of this month


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Danny T said:


> More teasers of the 44mm for you guys


WOWZA!! Smoking hot!!

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Danny T said:


> And my fave in the 40mm size


Simply beautiful!

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Still no news on delivery?
3rd email and no response.
Surely if they're too busy a simple post answers the question on here.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm sure someone will post, when they get shipping notice.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Its a tad worrying, people won't be getting shipping notices until the actual product is completed, and theres been nothing seen or heard about that. Pictures - no, news about the rubber strap - no, news about possible dates - no

Theres various reports from multiple people about emails not getting answered - i've tried email, contact form on website and Facebook page - nothing. I know of someone on another forum who has issues with his hydra and has emailed Clemens a few times with no response.

Im sure the final product will be a good product - but its worrying if something goes wrong with it.

Meanwhile, theres still time and inclination to post yesterday, drumming up more sales for the H20 Kalmar Forged carbon model

How about dealing with the people who have already handed over their hard earned money rather than trying to drum up more money?

Like I said, i'm sure everything will be sorted eventually, and a one man band business model will always have these issues - but seriously, hire an office assistant to deal with post-sales queries and product failures


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

100% agree Steppy. I also think a great watch awaits but it's getting fustrating. 
It should be easier to communicate in this day and age.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The Watch junkie said:


> Still no news on delivery?
> 3rd email and no response.
> Surely if they're too busy a simple post answers the question on here.


Wow that's too bad to hear , beautiful watches but to put up with that is tough . he's got a thread in divers group Facebook thread going that he's responding too. May try him there.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

It'll work out. Been on the list for a year now...what's another month at this point.


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Another email sent and no response.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

No surprise there.. Bit concerning really. What would happen if the watch you finally received was defective in any way?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Please let me give you a short update on the H2O MARLIN delivery. 

We have had all parts in stock in the second week of February and started assembly by my two watch maker for delivery in second half of February. 
Unfortunately we realized that all the dial feets for the 40/44mm versions were produced in opposite to the drawings and samples finally with dial feet for the crown at 04:30 position, but the crown is in reality at 04:00 position. So currently we will have a short delay again (sorry for that!) until the corrected dials are back again. I´m expecting the delivery of the watch to you for the 1st half of March. This last minute error are caused grey hair on my head and could not be foreseen before you have the mass production in your stock. 
In any case I will only ship products with perfect quality as you know me over the past 6 years.


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Clemens I appreciate the update and look forward to delivery. Regards


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Plenty of other watches in the collection to wear until the Marlin is ready - no worries - thanks for the update Clemens - looking forward to my first H2O watch!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the update Clemens! To all those getting this in as your first H2O watch just know you are going to receive nothing less than absolute perfection. To all of us receiving our next H2O, the wait and the anticipation continues!!!! haha


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Good to know why the delays. Appreciate the news and I would rather wait another few weeks and get perfection. This is my 1st H2o watch so I too am anxiously awaiting. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lrmadsen (Mar 13, 2016)

To tell you the truth. I am pretty frustrated with H2O. When a company says they will have a watch to you by the 4th quarter of 2016, that's what I anticipate happening. It wasn't until I came to this site that I found out there have been multiple delays. I am okay with the delays. However, I don't think a person should have to come to a forum site to get the information. I even emailed H2O multiple times with no response. I understand Clemens has a small company, but I still expect better customer service.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Lrmadsen said:


> To tell you the truth. I am pretty frustrated with H2O. When a company says they will have a watch to you by the 4th quarter of 2016, that's what I anticipate happening. It wasn't until I came to this site that I found out there have been multiple delays. I am okay with the delays. However, I don't think a person should have to come to a forum site to get the information. I even emailed H2O multiple times with no response. I understand Clemens has a small company, but I still expect better customer service.


Unfortunately this pre order was the only one that has experienced a abnormally longer delay than previous pre orders. H2O's track record has been pretty consistent with on average at most a 1-2 month delay due to production/delivery schedules. This is actually better than average for MOST pre orders with any micro. If patience is not a virtue for those then pre orders may not be for them.

I've been part of a lot of Pre-orders and I've become accustomed to delays. Not something to be happy about, but it's the nature of the beast. But I would rather wait 2 extra months to get a watch that is prefect than having issues with one on delivery and then going through the nightmare of correcting it after the fact which leaves you without a watch for even longer (ie movements moving inside a case, chapter rings and bezels not aligning etc), or worse yet being told by the brand 'oh that's normal'. You won't get that with H2O.

A newsletter update would have been ideal and I'm sure that will be something that will be done in the future.

Don't let this delay discourage you. You'll be pleasantly surprised when you finally get the watch and goodies that come along with it.


----------



## Lrmadsen (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks Danny, I agree. I'm okay with the delays, those things happen. I'm just frustrated that none of my emails were answered and as customer, I was never personally informed about the delays. That being said, I'm sure the watch will be nice.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luckily for me...I have a few H2O's to keep me occupied until the Marlin's delivery. xD


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

(This is actually better than average for MOST pre orders with any micro. If patience is not a virtue for those then pre orders may not be for them)

Actually I've just had a pre order fulfilled that was only a week over the expected delivery date. It was the eagerly awaited Zelos Hammerhead.Elshan the owner emailed and posted constantly with updates. His customer service skills are exemplary and a gentleman to go with it.

To suggest some buyers should not pre order if they have no patience is none of your concern. We all have a right to question why emails etc are ignored. I've emailed 5 times with no response. I look forward to my watch but I will hold off in future due to this, purchasing in advance with H20 may not suit me anymore. 
I've a large collection with 5 h20 helbergs in it already, so I am use to the lack of customer service levels here but this is an eye opener. Roll on mid March.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The Watch junkie said:


> (This is actually better than average for MOST pre orders with any micro. If patience is not a virtue for those then pre orders may not be for them)
> 
> Actually I've just had a pre order fulfilled that was only a week over the expected delivery date. It was the eagerly awaited Zelos Hammerhead.Elshan the owner emailed and posted constantly with updates. His customer service skills are exemplary and a gentleman to go with it.
> 
> ...


Delays are to be expected but ignoring customers is terrible. I have liked many models especially this one but there are so many choices why buy a watch when the customer service is terrible, when there are watches that are comparable with good service. Ignoring customers for any reason is wrong.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Delays are to be expected but ignoring customers is terrible. I have liked many models especially this one but there are so many choices why buy a watch when the customer service is terrible, when there are watches that are comparable with good service. Ignoring customers for any reason is wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I've heard this many times before, unfortunately I can't agree. Clemens will alway answer my phone calls and will always respond to my emails off the H2O-Watch contact form on his web page. Yes your correct this is the only way to contact him. He takes pride in his personalisation.
Try harder!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Last week Clemens posted an update. And, STILL...they complain. LoL! Why do they pre-order? To my understanding the pre-order is voluntary; you don't have to pre-order to purchase a Marlin.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

An interesting conversation. I have one H2O and had to contact Clemens regarding issues with my order (arrived missing screws for the interchangeable bezel and without a warranty card.) Emailing him through the website did not work and PMing him did not work. So there was a delay in CS. However once he was made aware of it his response was instantaneous. He had the parts to me within a couple days. The issue here is communication. Clemen's dedication to giving you a perfect watch cannot be questioned. But he should be contacting customers more frequently for these issues. 

None of this would deter me from getting another watch, which I plan to do eventually.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Last week Clemens posted an update. And, STILL...they complain. LoL! Why do they pre-order? To my understanding the pre-order is voluntary; you don't have to pre-order to purchase a Marlin.


Er, yes you do. Clemens has stated that himself. There may be a couple left over at the end, but they won't be made again


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Last week Clemens posted an update. And, STILL...they complain. LoL! Why do they pre-order? To my understanding the pre-order is voluntary; you don't have to pre-order to purchase a Marlin.


Who's They? H20's customers without these he would have no business.

I've posted already on this when Clemens gave his update, thanking him but I won't be told by others to wait, have patience or move on.

You also don't know much mate as Clemens has already said this won't be available as a model. Make sure next time you jump in with two feet and all the facts.

And to the post that says TRY HARDER 
now that's qualtiy. You don't seem to understand our beef here as it's certainly not the standard of product.

Good luck all and looking forward to posting pictures of my watch.


----------



## Wolfman jack (Feb 25, 2017)

Who's They? H20's customers without these he would have no business.

100% agree with you. We are all entitled to our opinion on a public forum.

I'm new to this and only joined reading these last few posts as I'm a watch collector for a few years and love these forums.

My main reason for joining is that also I have many unanswered emails for this model and even orders I want to proceed with (ie approx delivery before I order) as some of the information on the site isn't updated but no emails answered to these either.

We all agree that the product is excellent. But it looks like the general feel is poor communication and customer services are not there and I hope this improves going forward.

To suggest to a fellow customer to try harder after they explained that up to 5 emails have gone unanswered and they had to post here to insist on updates is laughable. 

Looks like within next 2 to 3 weeks the marlin will land and I certainly look forward to it and another super product no doubt.

If others don't allow posts above to speak their minds and communicate their concerns then no improvement will ever be made . A negative post could be a step in the right direction.


----------



## Wolfman jack (Feb 25, 2017)

To my understanding the pre-order is voluntary;


Eh isn't every purchase voluntary lol.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

These Marlins seem to be a tough catch....frustrating for both parties I'm sure Clemens is not impressed with the manufactures causing the delays either. But things will be ok folks I'm sure, and if your not happy just sell it and move on.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

mekenical said:


> These Marlins seem to be a tough catch....frustrating for both parties I'm sure Clemens is not impressed with the manufactures causing the delays either. But things will be ok folks I'm sure, and if your not happy just sell it and move on.


It seems like most people agree with you and his watches are no doubt good looking and high quality. What your statement misses is that people are frustrated because he won't communicate and return emails. All will be happy to wait it sounds. But as a business you must keep dialogue open. This scenario is Not likely but what if someone stumbled across the h20 website and ordered a watch and had no idea the watchuseek forums existed, they would have no idea what's going on except that someone charged their credit card and is now ignoring emails. Again watches stylistically and quality wise you can take nothing away from clemmens, however how many h20 threads have a question about communication though? I must disclose I am not a customer, came close a few times but never pulled the trigger.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Steppy said:


> Er, yes you do. Clemens has stated that himself. There may be a couple left over at the end, but they won't be made again


....you just contradicted yourself. There will be Marlins available AFTER the pre-order by your own admission.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Clemens ALSO said that "any Marlins NOT sold during the pre-order will be available on the website". So, maybe YOU should read a bit more before fact-checking my post. 
An old saying; "If you throw a rock into a pack dogs...the one that hollers is the one that got hit".
If you're not the "They" then, what's it to you? Are you representing "They" on the forum now? 
"They" may want to get a better lawyer. xD


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Clemens ALSO said that "any Marlins NOT sold during the pre-order will be available on the website". So, maybe YOU should read a bit more before fact-checking my post.
> An old saying; "If you throw a rock into a pack dogs...the one that hollers is the one that got hit".
> If you're not the "They" then, what's it to you? Are you representing "They" on the forum now?
> "They" may want to get a better lawyer. xD


Theres another old saying

"you really need to go and get laid"


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Last week Clemens posted an update. And, STILL...they complain. LoL! Why do they pre-order? To my understanding the pre-order is voluntary; you don't have to pre-order to purchase a Marlin.


What clemens said was there there would be very few sold off his site after preorders were fulfilled......so you sort of had to preorder to get what you wanted.

I wish i had.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfman jack (Feb 25, 2017)

Lawyers lol. Solicitors.
Looks like someone had a nerve hit cough cough


----------



## ditch brodie (Dec 20, 2011)

I was late becoming aware of the Marlin. I sent an email to Clemons regarding availability after the preorders are satisfied. 
Advised a small amount would be available Hoping they can still be to spec order.


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi fellow members.

I chose the partial payment on Marlin and paid the second amount on august but in the the H2O website it still shows that there is amount to be paid later...

Has anybody encountered same promblem? Have you guys who chose partial payment paid the whole amount.?

Can't wait to get the watch. I already have three custom straps waiting for the Marlin...









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Steppy said:


> Theres another old saying
> 
> "you really need to go and get laid"


That's an odd comment a guy would say to another guy... But, thank you for your concern.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

findarato said:


> Hi fellow members.
> 
> I chose the partial payment on Marlin and paid the second amount on august but in the the H2O website it still shows that there is amount to be paid later...
> 
> ...


I did the same thing and have a balance also. I'm sure once Clemens starts sending invoices out he'll see that we paid in advance.


----------



## Lrmadsen (Mar 13, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> It seems like most people agree with you and his watches are no doubt good looking and high quality. What your statement misses is that people are frustrated because he won't communicate and return emails. All will be happy to wait it sounds. But as a business you must keep dialogue open. This scenario is Not likely but what if someone stumbled across the h20 website and ordered a watch and had no idea the watchuseek forums existed, they would have no idea what's going on except that someone charged their credit card and is now ignoring emails. Again watches stylistically and quality wise you can take nothing away from clemmens, however how many h20 threads have a question about communication though? I must disclose I am not a customer, came close a few times but never pulled the trigger.
> 
> I agree with most of the quote above. I have a hard time seeing that some people think it is okay for Clemens not to communicate with his customers as long as he eventually provides a quality product. When I purchased the watch, I was given an expected receive date of the 4th Qtr. of 2016. I full paid the purchase price in March of 2016. There is no one on this site that is going to convince me that it is okay for Clemens not to personally update me on the status of the watch when the 4th Qtr. of 2016 date comes and goes. I have emailed Clemens numerous times with no response. I'm the customer here and I paid for a product. I shouldn't have to come to this forum to get the update.


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

I bet if Clemens utilized the "News" section of the H2O website to communicate status updates that would make things easier for him and be an easy way for the customer to be kept in the loop. Perhaps in that section create a "pre-order blog" for watches offered for pre-order and just post any updates in that section. When someone places an order, in the confirmation emailed to the customer put a note that production updates on that preorder would be communicated in that "News" section, and then he could post quick updates there that would not take much time at all to do. This way the customer is kept updated on production/delivery estimates and Clemens wouldn't be inundated with emails from customers asking for updates on the pre-order. That would be a win/win for everyone.


----------



## Lrmadsen (Mar 13, 2016)

I bet if Clemens utilized the "News" section of the H2O website to communicate status updates that would make things easier for him and be an easy way for the customer to be kept in the loop. Perhaps in that section create a "pre-order blog" for watches offered for pre-order and just post any updates in that section. When someone places an order, in the confirmation emailed to the customer put a note that production updates on that preorder would be communicated in that "News" section, and then he could post quick updates there that would not take much time at all to do. This way the customer is kept updated on production/delivery estimates and Clemens wouldn't be inundated with emails from customers asking for updates on the pre-order. That would be a win/win for everyone.[/QUOTE]

That sounds like a good idea to me. One thing that has also been frustrating to me is through this whole process, I have received a number of automated emails from him advertising some of his new watches, while at he same time, never receiving a response to any of my emails about the Marlin. You would think he could use his customer email list to keep everyone updated too.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

This marlin will be my 1st h2o watch. I only paid the deposit in Feb 2016. I like many have stated better communications should have occurred. Especially if there were delays and we consumers should not need to come to this website to get updates. I don't mind the extra wait if necessary. I get manufacturing delays. I have worked in manufacturing myself. Poor communication is not acceptable though. Service after the sale concerns me should I need it. Will the watch be worth the wait? I hope so. Will I purchase another, I can't say at this time. What I can say is communications definitely can improve. 



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfman jack (Feb 25, 2017)

watermanxxl said:


> Steppy said:
> 
> 
> > Theres another old saying
> ...


You're right he will should qualify if......

It's the first time for you.....
Or.
What gender........

Chill out man


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

GOPENNSTATE! said:


> I bet if Clemens utilized the "News" section of the H2O website to communicate status updates that would make things easier for him and be an easy way for the customer to be kept in the loop. Perhaps in that section create a "pre-order blog" for watches offered for pre-order and just post any updates in that section. When someone places an order, in the confirmation emailed to the customer put a note that production updates on that preorder would be communicated in that "News" section, and then he could post quick updates there that would not take much time at all to do. This way the customer is kept updated on production/delivery estimates and Clemens wouldn't be inundated with emails from customers asking for updates on the pre-order. That would be a win/win for everyone.


Agreed.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

This is exactly what I ordered except I think I ordered a different handset. looks awesome



Danny T said:


> More teasers of the 44mm for you guys


----------



## Wolfman jack (Feb 25, 2017)

Looks amazing and wish I had ordered same one. I went for orange and black bezel. That steel bezel and mother of pearl is amazing



myke said:


> This is exactly what I ordered except I think I ordered a different handset. looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Right we are now getting near to the new announced date of early to mid March - any updates/photos/info Clemens ?


----------



## Wolfman jack (Feb 25, 2017)

Drum roll


----------



## mili111 (Jan 12, 2017)

Maybe i can give you a quick update.

Im from germany and luckily i had a short phone call with Clemens about the Marlin a few minutes ago.

He said he will ship the watches in the last two weeks of march. During the easter days he will have vacation with his family and after that he sort whats left (dials, bezels etc.) and update the shop, so those who can´t order a marlin (like me) will have the chance to. It sounds like it will be only the rest of his big first order and he won´t order parts for the Marlin again, but i dont know... he suggest the last Marlins will be available in mid-late april.

Hope i can give you a short update about the state of affairs and contract your waiting time 

Cheers, Michael


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Really bad form, moving the date back another 2 weeks and yet again not informing people who have paid for it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

mili111 said:


> Maybe i can give you a quick update.
> 
> Im from germany and luckily i had a short phone call with Clemens about the Marlin a few minutes ago.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the update Michael 

I am planning for 1 or 2 H2O watches more


----------



## Wolfman jack (Feb 25, 2017)

You're correct. But to make it more insulting, h20 don't even post themselves. They use a fellow countryman to break the ice. POOR.


----------



## Wolfman jack (Feb 25, 2017)

Steppy said:


> Really bad form, moving the date back another 2 weeks and yet again not informing people who have paid for it


You're correct. But to make it more insulting, h20 don't even post themselves. They use a fellow countryman to break the ice. POOR.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wolfman jack said:


> You're correct. But to make it more insulting, h20 don't even post themselves. They use a fellow countryman to break the ice. POOR.


It must be very frustrating to have paid for a watch and get ignored and not updated, totally unfair.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Of course I need no one commenting for myself. As many know I was out of office last week and I´m catching up with emails and assemblies. But always nice to read comments like the above from a Newbie, who never made any contact with H2O before. In anonymity it´s always easy to shout out loud .........

We have received nearly all dials with the correct feet position and our watchmakers are starting assembly of the watches in the next week. So it´s save to say that the delivery of the H2O MARLIN gets started in the second half of the month. 


The delivery of the H2O MARLIN took too long. Point. 
I´m sorry for that, but the reasons were communicated and this could happen always with pre-orders. I could only recommend, if you are not that type of guy, who could wait, better not to join my pre-orders and step in when the watch is available in the store. At the end you have gotten & will always get a great product with special price you get nowhere else when joing my pre-orders.


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Clemens - waiting patiently for my killer skull watch  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfman jack (Feb 25, 2017)

Great news.
I for one have no problem waiting or having another delay. I am also impressed the update is coming directly from H20. 
Roll on 2 weeks


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for the update Clemens on the delivery status. Appreciate keeping us all informed.


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

What everyone can take from Clemens' last post is be a bit more patient......A phenomenal watch will be delivered to your doorstep by the end of the month!!!!! As far as I'm concerned the wait is just building the anticipation. And let's be honest, who here doesn't have another watch or 6 to wear in the meantime.....


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

rhaykal said:


> What everyone can take from Clemens' last post is be a bit more patient......A phenomenal watch will be delivered to your doorstep by the end of the month!!!!! As far as I'm concerned the wait is just building the anticipation. And let's be honest, who here doesn't have another watch or 6 to wear in the meantime.....


+1; perfect.


----------



## RFerone (Apr 22, 2016)

The anticipation of this watch being delivered is at an all time high folks. I find myself checking these forums daily for updates.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Planning to issue the balance invoices on Monday and delivery of the H2O MARLIN will start Friday, 24th or Monday, 27th. Let´s count the days....


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Planning to issue the balance invoices on Monday and delivery of the H2O MARLIN will start Friday, 24th or Monday, 27th. Let´s count the days....


Hi, I would love to see more pictures of the watch if its available already


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

The best news I've heard all morning. Looking forward to the unboxing.


----------



## RFerone (Apr 22, 2016)

Talk about great news to wake up this morning!

I say you ship the watches that were paid in full first...


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Another email out today. Shipping on Marlins confirmed beginning 27th!!!!! Carbon Kalmar2s on 24th. 

Sent from my LG-V930 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Any glimpses of the finished article? Very excited for next week.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Got the final invoice this week. Can't wait for the delivery of my 1st h2o watch. Very excited...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

All I can say is wait till you see what's coming to you !!! 

The real watches are going to blow you away how good they look. Some REALLY REALLY good looking combinations!!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Received my shipping notice, it will be delivered on 28th March !!


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Anyone else receive shipping info?


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Wait is killing me!!!! No shipping notice yet. But I'm sure it'll pop up sometime this week. I know Clemens has a bunch of stuff to ship 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

The Watch junkie said:


> Anyone else receive shipping info?


Yes b-)
...tomorrow|>


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Well, what began on October 22, 2015, has now come full circle. I received my Fedex shipping notice from Clemens over the weekend. My iteration shipped today (Monday) with expected delivery (barring any customs hiccups) on Wednesday by 10:30 a.m....waiting patiently to see this baby!!! Thanks, Clemens!!!









Also ordered this extra strap from the Netherlands to go with it:








Stay tuned!!!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

So,

I'm waiting in for the delivery today. Received it, opened it.

Only to find that it has been fitted with the cutout bezel and not the turbine as ordered. Groan, its going back before its even going on the wrist.


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Looking forward to everyone's pics as I wait for mine (I ordered relatively late in the game, so I'm sure it will be awhile before mine ships). 

Steppy - sorry to hear that yours was shipped with the wrong bezel - what a downer after waiting so long for the Marlin to finally arrive. By chance do you have time to take a few pics of the watch for those of us that have a cutout bezel version coming?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

GOPENNSTATE! said:


> Looking forward to everyone's pics as I wait for mine (I ordered relatively late in the game, so I'm sure it will be awhile before mine ships).
> 
> Steppy - sorry to hear that yours was shipped with the wrong bezel - what a downer after waiting so long for the Marlin to finally arrive. By chance do you have time to take a few pics of the watch for those of us that have a cutout bezel version coming?


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting Steppy! Hope your bezel swap is resolved quickly. Watch looks fantastic though - I like that black/blue bezel insert (I almost went with that choice).


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Lovely combo but went for orange black bezel. I think it needs the turbine bezel..
Hope they resolve it and get it to you quickly. Patiently awaitng tracking but I did order in August so late to the party.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The cutout bezel is beautiful. My choice for sure. 

Look forward to all the other combos out there. 

I have to say that skull dial. Holy hell is freaking nice. Whoever got that is gonna be one happy camper !!


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sadly the cutout bezel is different from the one in the pics and the prototype-photos in post #1 from Clemens.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

tbs7777 said:


> Sadly the cutout bezel is different from the one in the pics and the prototype-photos in post #1 from Clemens.


Just looked, yes you're correct. Bigger shame that I didn't even order the cutout bezel

Ive emailed H2O, used the contact form on the website, and sent a Facebook message. Ive also tried phoning the phone number on the website but that doesn't wok.

Hopefully I get a reply soon


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

First impressions:


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm in LOVE.









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you for the shots in hand! it has been a long wait indeed. I'm still waiting on my tracking info on both my Marlins and my carbon Kalmar 2. I know Clemens is a bit bombarded with work now so hopefully it'll ship before the end of the week. 
Steppy - I know it sucks but just try and be patient. Clemens will get back to you for sure. Also call tomorrow (Wednesday). I've been under the impression that his call hours are interesting but he will answer.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Steppy, sorry to hear about the bezel problem. I, too, ordered the turbine...and so far, from the pics I've seen (which, of course, is VERY limited at this point), I've only seen the cut-out bezel. Makes me a little nervous about my pending delivery tomorrow. My tracking, though, hasn't been updated since it left Germany. Don't see how it will reach me by tomorrow with having to go through customs, etc. Oh, well, time will tell!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

brunemto said:


> First impressions:


Absolutely beautiful!!!! Well done man


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

brunemto said:


> First impressions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Looking good so far. Still waiting for my dream configuration photos to surface. (I didn't order it)


----------



## kdsarch (May 21, 2008)

For those that Ate getting shipping notices can you post your invoice number? I am curious where I am in the queue.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Heres mine with cutout bezel, with a turbine bezel on its way out to me from Clemens


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

Waiting for my delivery notification ahhhhh, need skull watch now! lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

The bracelet is great, very good job, Clemens!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Bordered stealth indices; nice touch. H2O Marlin. I'm loving it...


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

watermanxxl said:


> Bordered stealth indices; nice touch. H2O Marlin. I'm loving it...


Cool, is the end link between the lugs removable?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ChrisDeskDiver said:


> Cool, is the end link between the lugs removable?


Yes it is. You can mount a strap without the endlink also. There are 2 sets of spring bar mount points so you can use pretty much use any thickness strap and minimize lug end gap. You can see it in the prototype pics I posted.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Yes it is. You can mount a strap without the endlink also. There are 2 sets of spring bar mount points so you can use pretty much use any thickness strap and minimize lug end gap. You can see it in the prototype pics I posted.


Definitely Danny; it's removable. But, it really looks great on the watch in my opinion.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

thanks for posting the pics everyone. I gotta say I was not into the marlin from the configure program on the website or from the preliminary concept pics. But I'm liking these a lot in person.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Marlin so far...


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Great pics everyone - keep 'em coming! Watches look fantastic - only disappointment so far is that it looks like the cutout bezel does not have polished sections like the prototype bezel did. I liked that finishing touch on the prototype. Maybe I missed where it was noted this would change.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

No delivery today...just got into California in the wee hours this a.m. Maybe tomorrow...wait, wait, wait, wait....


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

I was not a fan of the Jolly Marlin until now! The glowing skull looks awesome. 
Am I seeing a slightly domed glass? Look at Brunemto's second picture in post 1691. Maybe I'm seeing things... 
You know... after having spent over a year on this forum with the Kalmar 2 and Marlin threads, it's fun for me to see some of your pictures (WatermanXXL) with these watches on your wrists. Looking forward to seeing Rafy's combos! (rafy1). 
Can't wait for my white MOP to compliment my black MOP Kalmar 2.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Anyone not get their rubber strap they ordered with the watch? Was there a delay on these I missed perhaps?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

nweash said:


> Anyone not get their rubber strap they ordered with the watch? Was there a delay on these I missed perhaps?


I did receive the rubber strap; really nice. The dual-deployment clasp with logo is heavy-duty and substantial.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah, I got the rubber strap too. Not yet ready to start cutting and sizing it though!!


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Last night switched to custom stinray strap.









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Dang, guess my order got messed up. I somehow got two leather straps, but I checked and for sure ordered the rubber option.

Still very impressed with the lume. It beat the Pelagos.










The date window is too small unfortunately. I can barely read it on my 40mm.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

GOPENNSTATE! said:


> Great pics everyone - keep 'em coming! Watches look fantastic - only disappointment so far is that it looks like the cutout bezel does not have polished sections like the prototype bezel did. I liked that finishing touch on the prototype. Maybe I missed where it was noted this would change.


Sorry, but I have to correct that statement: The prototype watches were using a different bezel, which was not available during pre-order with the round cutouts. The CUTOUT bezel design was always only fully brushed.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

nweash said:


> Anyone not get their rubber strap they ordered with the watch? Was there a delay on these I missed perhaps?


Email sent and solved.

There are millions of possible configurations and I believe there is not one exact double config existing.  So it could happen that a piece is missing (or better: forgotten) but this we will easily solve of course asap.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Email sent and solved.
> 
> There are millions of possible configurations and I believe there is not one exact double config existing.  So it could happen that a piece is missing (or better: forgotten) but this we will easily solve of course asap.


Is there any Marlin left for those who did't preorder?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

commanche said:


> Is there any Marlin left for those who did't preorder?


There are a few H2O MARLINs left and as soon as the pre-order was delivered I will add the H2O MARLIN into the shop. This should happen in the last week of April.


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

When will the balance of pre orders be sent out by?


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> There are a few H2O MARLINs left and as soon as the pre-order was delivered I will add the H2O MARLIN into the shop. This should happen in the last week of April.


Thanks for the impressive and awesome watch!

Are you going to have spare bezels also?

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The shipment for the H2O MARLIN is expected for the next week and also the H2O KALMAR 2 CARBON will be shipped next week.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry, but currently I have no plan to offer the H2O MARLIN bezels as separate item in the store. Maybe they become available, but at least in a few weeks/months.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Marlin is coming!!!!!!!!!!
On the way now in France and then Dubai and then Bahrain

Can't wait for this awesome watch.

After seeing all the deliveries I wanted to change my config but then I also like my config and all the other ones too.. hah endless lust .......

And as clemens said, all the watches are going to be different in someway which makes the lust just grow over these wonderful watches

Grama73 show us more of them Marlins, come one

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

On the way!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

So nice, the Marlin 40










First Roadster-Trip with the Marlin


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

^ May I know what's your wrist size? Looks perfect on you


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

commanche said:


> ^ May I know what's your wrist size? Looks perfect on you


Thank you!

A flat 6,75", 17 cm I think.


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Great pics! Anyone have pics of the leather straps that are included and the optional rubber strap?


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

congrats guys, the Marlin is looking even better than expected


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

No rubber but that's the package


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

Sweet package....still waiting for shipping confirmation- ordered last Feb lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Same here.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

My H2O Marlin arrived today...talk about bang for the buck!!! Holy Shamoly!!! 44mm, ETA 2892 Elabore...2mm domed sapphire crystal...sapphire inlay turbine bezel...3000m WR...solid SS bracelet...Leather Horween strap...extra leather strap...dual deployant (what a great clasp!) rubber strap...2 hex drivers...2 extra spring bars...2 end links to facilitate extra straps...skull dial is so incredible...understated "badassery" for sure!! Thank you, Clemens!!!!

























































What a great build!!!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Congratulations to all of you guys, it is a really nice model, another great product by Clemens.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Really like your config and will do exactly same for myself.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Clemens, thank you so very much!!! I love this!!!! Great job!!!


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Hamilton923
I didn't think that would work when I did config, but seriously how wrong I was. Simply amazing and best one so far. I would also love one. Can't wait for mine today, feeling conservative now after seeing yours. Wear well.


----------



## Remu (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey Hamilton923,
rly nice watch!!!

But please clean your keyboard!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Shipping noticed received!!!!!! I think its for my 40mm Marlin. Still (im)patiently waiting for my 44mm Marlin and my carbon Kalmar 2 to ship! So excited


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Don't see the ostrich strap in the pictures above?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The ostrich strap is the one on the top!


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Marlin has landed! With Ostrich strap and 2 Horween straps. Fab watch.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

The Watch junkie said:


> Hamilton923
> I didn't think that would work when I did config, but seriously how wrong I was. Simply amazing and best one so far. I would also love one. Can't wait for mine today, feeling conservative now after seeing yours. Wear well.


Watch junkie...to be quite honest, I was very, very hesitant (not thinking it would work, either) and really hemmed and hawed on what to do...it took me about a week or so to pull the trigger...however, I went the "full stealth" mode with the Kalmar 2 and my old eyes just couldn't tell the time no matter what the lighting situation was...I wrote to Clemens and he graciously sent me a set of the white hands to replace the stealth ones...that made all the difference...so I knew I just couldn't go "full stealth" with the Marlin...both have turned out really well for me...thanks!

Here's how the Kalmar 2 finally turned out after replacing the hands:









But here's today's wrist candy (as if you didn't know!):


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Comparison

Marlin 40, Dweller 40










Seiko MM 44, Marlin 40










Seiko MM 44, Marlin 40, JLC DS 42, SD 40


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

New Marlin just had first introduction to his new brothers and sisters and now on a custom made alligator strap from Andrea Martu straps Chile .


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Really nice combos everyone.

Does anybody know will the H2O mesh bracelet fit 44mm Marlin inner spring bar holes? 

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

nweash said:


> View attachment 11368418


Looks perfect, two things, what color Das is that and how does the bracelet work it appears people leave a part of the bracelet on but you have not?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

you dont have to use the end links for the strap. I actually quite like it without the endlink on the strap


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Looks perfect, two things, what color Das is that and how does the bracelet work it appears people leave a part of the bracelet on but you have not?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It's German mustard canvas by DAS.

The watch comes with two sets of spring bar holes. The end links are separated and attached to the inner set of holes.

I am personally not a fan of bracelets or having metal end links attached to straps. I removed the end links and used the inner holes for my canvas instead.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

By far the greatest rubber strap and the most luxurious clasp in the business right now..

Classy clean solid Marlin. The meanness all over it..

Steely, just pure steely.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

nweash said:


> It's German mustard canvas by DAS.
> 
> The watch comes with two sets of spring bar holes. The end links are separated and attached to the inner set of holes.
> 
> I am personally not a fan of bracelets or having metal end links attached to straps. I removed the end links and used the inner holes for my canvas instead.


Ya I agree it looks great with that strap, nice combo and thanks for the info.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

That rubber strap looks great - especially that clasp! Looks like it has 6 micro-adjustments on each side - should be able to get that "perfect fit" with ease!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

asrar.merchant said:


> By far the greatest rubber strap and the most luxurious clasp in the business right now..
> 
> Classy clean solid Marlin. The meanness all over it..
> 
> ...


What a great extra detail in that the stripes on the rubber match up to the lines on the end links! A great extra touch! This is a cut strap? Ugh I never like to see those. Personally I'd be trying very hard to get it to fit right with each of the micro adjusters on both sides of the clasp in the middle position if this is a cutter. Giving you more options to resize afterwards should you gain or lose weight, heat in the summer, cold in the winter. JMO on that.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> By far the greatest rubber strap and the most luxurious clasp in the business right now..
> 
> Classy clean solid Marlin. The meanness all over it..
> 
> ...


Fantastic Asrar, and thanks again for your superb pictures


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Something a bit different... A stainless steel matte finish skull buckle for the "Jolly Roger" dial.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

GOPENNSTATE! said:


> That rubber strap looks great - especially that clasp! Looks like it has 6 micro-adjustments on each side - should be able to get that "perfect fit" with ease!


With ease is the golden words you have said.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Something a bit different... A stainless steel matte finish skull buckle for the "Jolly Roger" dial.


Always something extraordinary comes from you Ed.

Well done bro.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

44mm with custom canvas from Cloverstraps.









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

What a fantastic watch and kit!! Expectations are exceeded - well worth the wait. Very happy with my first H2O watch - this definitely will not be my last. Office lighting is terrible, but here is a quick pic. Nicely done Clemens!


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

That minimalistic bezel is awesome.

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Uh oh. Look just what showed up









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

I just got my fedex shipping notice. I can't wait until it arrives. Should have it on wed. After seeing all the pics I am sure it will be nothing less than awesome.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY!!!!!! My 44mm Marlin shipped yesterday and today I got a FedEx "shipment exception" with no reasoning and they took away they can't give an expected delivery date. On a bright note I also got my shipping notice for my carbon Kalmar 2 today. Hopefully that one delivers on Thursday with no delays


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

rhaykal said:


> WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY!!!!!! My 44mm Marlin shipped yesterday and today I got a FedEx "shipment exception" with no reasoning and they took away they can't give an expected delivery date. On a bright note I also got my shipping notice for my carbon Kalmar 2 today. Hopefully that one delivers on Thursday with no delays


I got the same news today, hopefully by Thursday


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

pepcr1 said:


> I got the same news today, hopefully by Thursday


 Same thing here... Looks like it was delayed for about 14 hours before it left Cologne.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

I had the same. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

just got my CF fedEx shipment detail , I getting it this Friday....can wait, thank you so much boss!!!


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

I was in for my first H20/Helberg watch when the post started but my job situation changed and for now... bye bye Marlin ! :-(


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kudos to Clemens, well worth the wait!!


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice watch Pepcr1, I though about this version too.

But now the development had closed and more and more Marlins are getting into the wild. Thats why I think it's time to open up a separated MARLIN PICTURE THREAD.
So I did here.

Now Marlin owners come and join!


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Mine has just arrived this morning. Looks great. One question...I don't see the rotor moving on mine when I move the watch? It arrived working and is keeping time. 


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Just got my white mop dial 44mm Marlin. Gorgeous. Will post pics in the other picture thread. Bummer though, no end links in my package. I'm sure it was just a mistake. Hopefully Clemens will get to his emails soon before he heads off for vacation. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Here is a pic of my marlin









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

My 40mm arrive today. Superb ! Put a NATO on it so I could wear it right away.

Quick note is that the rubber straps are absolutely superb quality. I cannot wait to get them sized up.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Can anyone let me know about the rotor? My watches rotor is not spinning at all when I move the watch? I just emailed Clemens about it not rotating.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Here is nice lume shot









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Danny T said:


>


My favorite configuration so far. Unfortunately im not one of the lucky buyers of this watch.

40mm looks great

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Unfortunately my marlin is being sent back for repair. Arrived damaged. I am not very happy 
Rotor was stuck and now the watch is dead.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

francorx said:


> Can anyone let me know about the rotor? My watches rotor is not spinning at all when I move the watch? I just emailed Clemens about it not rotating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had this happen to me with another brand once, and it was a eta 7750 Valjoux movement. What I did was give the watch a few really quick snap shakes in my hand and the rotor freed up and then spun freely. So freely that it was like on ball bearings. Never had an issue with it since I did that.

Give that a try.

Danny


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Danny T said:


> I've had this happen to me with another brand once, and it was a eta 7750 Valjoux movement. What I did was give the watch a few really quick snap shakes in my hand and the rotor freed up and then spun freely. So freely that it was like on ball bearings. Never had an issue with it since I did that.
> 
> Give that a try.
> 
> Danny


I tried that and no luck. Clemens got back to me and it's being shipped back to be repaired. Now it's completely stopped running 

Must have been damaged in transit by FedEx. So disappointed after waiting so long to have this happen. I now need to wait again. At least it's only going to Canada for servicing.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Totally love the watch but after a week just a few small points I've noticed now I have had time.

* Watch came with buckle fitted wrong way around, didn't take long to adjust but a small detail that should be right. 
* On the black Horween with white stitching I've the Horween stamp on both sides (so when wearing its visible) this is wrong surely.
* Ostrich strap part of the pre-order for (200e) is not the best with poor prints. 

Conclusion.
Excellent looking watch. But part payment and exclude the goodies is the way to go.


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

The Watch junkie said:


> Totally love the watch but after a week just a few small points I've noticed now I have had time.
> 
> * Watch came with buckle fitted wrong way around, didn't take long to adjust but a small detail that should be right.
> * On the black Horween with white stitching I've the Horween stamp on both sides (so when wearing its visible) this is wrong surely.
> ...


Pictures of straps. Anyone else with same problem?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The Watch junkie said:


> Pictures of straps. Anyone else with same problem?


I have those horween straps and all of them have the square framed stamp on the top side which is what it's supposed to be and the "handmade" stamp on the underside.

There is nothing wrong with your strap it's not a defect


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

He is showing both sides as the stamp is different on each side as depicted.
Boxed on front.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Justaminute said:


> He is showing both sides as the stamp is different on each side as depicted.
> Boxed on front.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Yes and that is correct. He is assuming it's an error/defect which it is not.


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Justaminute said:
> 
> 
> > He is showing both sides as the stamp is different on each side as depicted.
> ...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It´s correct that way, James. 
On the 24mm MARLIN Horween strap we decided to show the stamp as a design element. Our usual standard Horween straps which we include with regular products, like for the ORCA/KALMAR series, have the stamp on the bottom of the strap.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The Watch junkie said:


> Danny T said:
> 
> 
> > Yes and that is correct. He is assuming it's an error/defect which it is not.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Danny T said:


> The Watch junkie said:
> 
> 
> > Danny T said:
> ...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The Watch junkie said:


> Danny T said:
> 
> 
> > No need to overreact.
> ...


----------



## Wolfman jack (Feb 25, 2017)

No. You would never put markings on the outside of a strap and ruin that lovely leather. If it was a design thought I'm surprised it got the go ahead. As a post says above, hideous. Excellent watch mind you.


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Wolfman jack said:


> No. You would never put markings on the outside of a strap and ruin that lovely leather. If it was a design thought I'm surprised it got the go ahead. As a post says above, hideous. Excellent watch mind you.


I wholeheartedly agree. If it truly was a "design decision" then it ranks right up there with Reliant Robin's 3-wheel configuration! Lol! Some designs should really die in the prototype stage.

Personally, I wouldn't buy a strap that's stamped like this, and I think that this ...unusual... design choice should have been disclosed before people paid their money. I wouldn't be happy if I received a strap like that.

Just FYI, I find Clemen's designs to be refreshingly original and attractive for the most part, and kudos to the man for his extensive uses of exotic materials. I follow all the H2O threads, because I'm sure that I'll see just the right combo to make me pull the trigger on one. Also, rafy1 posts a lot of great pix and entertaining comments. So I like H2O...but once in a while a funky issue pops up, and I throw my 2 cents in. Sorry if this rustles any jimmies.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

I was just playing around the other day...thought you might like to see this...!!!!








Have a great day!!!


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Hamilton 923 easily the nicest configuration.


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

today is the day! finally after ordering this beauty in Feb 2016 it arrived. Before it landed Clemens gave me the news that the blacked out hands were not available in the 40mm version (he forgot to delete the option in the ordering form) So he offered me basically any other version of the watch. I could have opted for the 44mm version and get it all blacked out like I wanted. Or full refund of my money. I already have a GP Seahawk at 44mm and I know 40mm will get so much more wrist time. Because of the mix up he threw in the nice rubber strap and clasp - just like my GP - so I will throw that on when I get a chance!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

ChrisDeskDiver said:


> today is the day! finally after ordering this beauty in Feb 2016 it arrived. Before it landed Clemens gave me the news that the blacked out hands were not available in the 40mm version (he forgot to delete the option in the ordering form) So he offered me basically any other version of the watch. I could have opted for the 44mm version and get it all blacked out like I wanted. Or full refund of my money. I already have a GP Seahawk at 44mm and I know 40mm will get so much more wrist time. Because of the mix up he threw in the nice rubber strap and clasp - just like my GP - so I will throw that on when I get a chance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome news and it looks killer! Enjoy!!

Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

threw it on Helson Blackbeard mesh for fun - very comfortable 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I so regret not getting a skull dial !!!


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

Danny T said:


> I so regret not getting a skull dial !!!


It's the only reason I pulled the trigger ☠☠☠⚓⚓⚓

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sania1717 (May 15, 2008)

Just received my 40mm Marlin with blue dial.And I have mixed feelings.From one side it looks quite nice but there are couple things I don't like about that watch straight out of box.The good thing is that despite it being so hefty it sits on my small wrist (5,7") so comfortably that I'm forgetting to take it off when going to bed.I've got 2 leather straps and rubber strap with the watch.A set of tools included as well.
Few things I really don't like about the watch - blue color of dial is nothing special at all,it's even hard to call it blue.it's too dark to be called blue.so from some angles it looks more like black or very dark grey.that's the most embarrassing thing. Another thing is that date window is so small that it's barely visible on that dial.


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Have to say looks a nice colour in your second photo, the rest seem too dark.

Struggle to read the date also on my 44.

Will you battle on or flip it.


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

the colour of a watch imo should be judged in sunlight - that is the true colour and you will probably love that effect. As mine has no date - you have to like the effect of an offset and low profile date. It does not take away the symmetry of the 12 3 6 9 positions - hope you enjoy the watch .... the following was not a paid message from H2O lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

I like my Marlin very much. However, I do have two concerns. The bezel and date wheel seems to be misaligned.
Has anybody encountered same problems?









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

findarato said:


> I like my Marlin very much. However, I do have two concerns. The bezel and date wheel seems to be misaligned.
> Has anybody encountered same problems?
> 
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM

The H20 watches have a unique bezel system that allows micro adjustment of the bezel to ensure 100% bezel alignment. It's an easy fix.

Looks like the assembler who did this one didn't double check

Danny


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Sent you a PM
> 
> The H20 watches have a unique bezel system that allows micro adjustment of the bezel to ensure 100% bezel alignment. It's an easy fix.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help Danny, I appreciate that. I will try to adjust the bezel.

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Done. 
Removing the bezel was very easy.

Thanks again









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

findarato said:


> Done.
> Removing the bezel was very easy.
> 
> Thanks again
> ...


Excellent !!

Glad to see it's all good


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

I've noticed that it doesn't seem like the date number aligns in the center of the date window, but it may just be parallax through the domed crystal. Same thing with the minute hand appearing to be "bent up". Optical illusion.


----------



## sania1717 (May 15, 2008)

sania1717 said:


> View attachment 11505658
> View attachment 11505666
> View attachment 11505674
> View attachment 11505690
> ...


The date window and bezel on my Marlin 40mm are really misaligned.Could anybody explain me how to make bezel micro-adjustment??
Another thing that I've noticed is that crown works in very awkward way.It's hard to get a proper grip to unscrew it and it's not quite easy to rotate it doesn't matter if you are trying to wound it manually or to adjust date/time.
However despite all mentioned above I'll keep the watch.As it sits on my wrist so comfortably that all other watches of mine are resting in watch winders since I've received my Marlin.I hate such heavy and bulky watches,however I've started to change my mind wearing Marlin)
P.S. and still the blue color is so far from my anticipations.but that's probably the matter of taste.anyway if I could do it once again I would have chosen another color of dial.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sania1717 said:


> The date window and bezel on my Marlin 40mm are really misaligned.Could anybody explain me how to make bezel micro-adjustment??
> Another thing that I've noticed is that crown works in very awkward way.It's hard to get a proper grip to unscrew it and it's not quite easy to rotate it doesn't matter if you are trying to wound it manually or to adjust date/time.
> However despite all mentioned above I'll keep the watch.As it sits on my wrist so comfortably that all other watches of mine are resting in watch winders since I've received my Marlin.I hate such heavy and bulky watches,however I've started to change my mind wearing Marlin)
> P.S. and still the blue color is so far from my anticipations.but that's probably the matter of taste.anyway if I could do it once again I would have chosen another color of dial.


Pm sent

Danny


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Heavy Jumbo now I like that lots!! Oh yeah just a perfect mix TH


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Will any more 44 become available, would like a black mop ot skull


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The Watch junkie said:


> Will any more 44 become available, would like a black mop ot skull


Clemens is on vacation, I believe he said there will be Marlins towards the end of April.


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks, I will look forward to see whats available.
Incoming strap From Andrea -Martu


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The Watch junkie said:


> Thanks, I will look forward to see whats available.
> Incoming strap From Andrea -Martu


That strap looks really good. Love the central pearl option


----------



## gravytrain (Feb 3, 2014)

This may be covered in an earlier post, but does anyone know when 40mm Marlins will be available again to order?


----------



## gravytrain (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok...let me follow one stupid question with another one...I'm trying to place an order for a strap and buckle on the H2O site and I cannot get past the requirement for a phone number. Tells me it is a required field but I cannot figure out what combination of numbers is acceptable. I've tried it with an 00 designation to get out of country and the US # of 1 my number and every other variation of this I can think of. I'm sure there is a simple solution but it's too simple for me to figure out. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

gravytrain said:


> This may be covered in an earlier post, but does anyone know when 40mm Marlins will be available again to order?


Clemens said he would be reposting the Marlin for sale by the end of this month. That is looking less and less likely. But either way I'd think it would be soon-ish,


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

gravytrain said:


> Ok...let me follow one stupid question with another one...I'm trying to place an order for a strap and buckle on the H2O site and I cannot get past the requirement for a phone number. Tells me it is a required field but I cannot figure out what combination of numbers is acceptable. I've tried it with an 00 designation to get out of country and the US # of 1 my number and every other variation of this I can think of. I'm sure there is a simple solution but it's too simple for me to figure out. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


I just use + for in international country, area,number , no spaces. Drop the 0 on the area code!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Combat Stingray


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Super nice with that strap :-!


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

What a beauty!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Stingray looks killer.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's mine on H2O Ostrich


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you Gentlemen!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

pepcr1 said:


> Combat Stingray


move it in on the next spring bar mount point to close the gap


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> move it in on the next spring bar mount point to close the gap


 I tried but the strap is to thick at the lugs.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> move it in on the next spring bar mount point to close the gap


 I tried but the strap is to thick at the lugs.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@gravytrain: I think you should try it without any special signs like + / - / SPACE / etc. 
Only with numbers it should work.

H2O MARLIN: I will add the H2O MARLIN into the shop within the next days. Can´t tell exactly the day at the moment, but should be inside less than 7 days.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> @gravytrain: I think you should try it without any special signs like + / - / SPACE / etc.
> Only with numbers it should work.
> 
> H2O MARLIN: I will add the H2O MARLIN into the shop within the next days. Can´t tell exactly the day at the moment, but should be inside less than 7 days.


Will any spare bezels be available?


----------



## Remu (Nov 27, 2016)

Steppy said:


> Will any spare bezels be available?


+1


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Combat stingray is really nice


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Any update on this Clemens? Its been well over the 7 days you stated in your last post


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi H2O friends,

Finally the H2O MARLIN made it into the H2O shop again. For several options there is a limited supply and I can´t promise that sold out parts will become ever available again. So pl

There is one new option: SWISS ETA 2892 TOP GRADE movement upgrade

The H2O MARLIN bracelet will be added as well during the week into the shop.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Hi H2O friends,
> 
> Finally the H2O MARLIN made it into the H2O shop again. For several options there is a limited supply and I can´t promise that sold out parts will become ever available again. So pl
> 
> ...


Clemens, any spare bezels available to buy?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Currently I don´t offer spare bezels as too many parts are very limited.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Damn


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

What a beautiful piece, do you have any lume shots of it?



ChrisDeskDiver said:


> today is the day! finally after ordering this beauty in Feb 2016 it arrived. Before it landed Clemens gave me the news that the blacked out hands were not available in the 40mm version (he forgot to delete the option in the ordering form) So he offered me basically any other version of the watch. I could have opted for the 44mm version and get it all blacked out like I wanted. Or full refund of my money. I already have a GP Seahawk at 44mm and I know 40mm will get so much more wrist time. Because of the mix up he threw in the nice rubber strap and clasp - just like my GP - so I will throw that on when I get a chance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

daforg said:


> What a beautiful piece, do you have any lume shots of it?


Hey, thanks - here you go 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sania1717 (May 15, 2008)

sania1717 said:


> The date window and bezel on my Marlin 40mm are really misaligned.Could anybody explain me how to make bezel micro-adjustment??
> Another thing that I've noticed is that crown works in very awkward way.It's hard to get a proper grip to unscrew it and it's not quite easy to rotate it doesn't matter if you are trying to wound it manually or to adjust date/time.
> However despite all mentioned above I'll keep the watch.As it sits on my wrist so comfortably that all other watches of mine are resting in watch winders since I've received my Marlin.I hate such heavy and bulky watches,however I've started to change my mind wearing Marlin)
> P.S. and still the blue color is so far from my anticipations.but that's probably the matter of taste.anyway if I could do it once again I would have chosen another color of dial.


Just wanted to add couple words after 1 month of wearing 40mm Marlin.Beside several problems that were described in my previous post I found some kind of little spot or blot on the side edge of minute arrow.I can not capture it on photo but I can see it every time I look at a watch from certain angle.Hard to say what is it.Maybe it's a drop of lume material of just nick or bruise.I've read a lot of reviews and opinions about H2O watches before buying one.And majority of them are praising "superb" quality of the wathces.So now I dont really understand what they all mean by top notch quality...
Another thing - accuracy.Which is +12sec/day.Not a tragedy but very far from being impressive for ETA2892.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Gotta have the matching swag for your Marlin


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

I have a problem with my Marlin. 
Yesterday I tried to set the time but the hands stopped moving while I was turning the crown. The crown was just rolling empty and the crown fell off. I managed to get it back but still cannot set the time.

Already emailed Clemens but was wondering if there is an easy fix to this..?


Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^ sorry to hear about your issue. I presume Clemens will come through! should be under warranty and that's the route I'd take.



Danny T said:


> Gotta have the matching swag for your Marlin


Danny this is the shot that made me go white MOP on my new Orca. one of the best looking dials I've ever seen!


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Finally received my marlin back from the service center. Arrived damaged back in April. Had to have the rotor replaced. Feels good to get to finally wear it.










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

New Combat strap


----------



## revitup007 (Sep 28, 2016)

What an awesome watch it's time for me to start saving 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

pepcr1 said:


> New Combat strap


Absolutely beautify!!! Top Class 

Well done man


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks rafy1


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Hi H2O friends,
> 
> Finally the H2O MARLIN made it into the H2O shop again. For several options there is a limited supply and I can´t promise that sold out parts will become ever available again. So pl
> 
> ...


Would I need the end links of the bracelet to make the rubber strap work? I recently acquired a Marlin on strap only and love rubber straps in my watches. Any info would be appreciated by anyone?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

amt76 said:


> Would I need the end links of the bracelet to make the rubber strap work?


No, the original H20-rubber strap fits the Marlin like any other (rubber-)strap.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

GHK said:


> No, the original H20-rubber strap fits the Marlin like any other (rubber-)strap.


Awesome, thanks so much for your help and pics...now I have to find me one...im sure someone didn't like theirs, please let me know...Much appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

GHK said:


> No, the original H20-rubber strap fits the Marlin like any other (rubber-)strap.


Anyone know the cost if these rubber straps for the Marlin? Couldn't find them on the website...Any help would be greatly appreciated..

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

i believe Clemens is only selling them with a new watch order at the moment, so they are not available on the website.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

pepcr1 said:


>


Love the combo!! 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks thejollywatcher!


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

DarioV said:


> i believe Clemens is only selling them with a new watch order at the moment, so they are not available on the website.


Thanks for the info...much appreciated

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Guess it will be this and Isofranes til one pops up..lol









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Phantom Skull dial.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Having my Marlin for 7+ months I have to say I am very pleased with it. Had an initial issue on delivery (damaged rotor), but it was fixed under warranty. Received many compliments from everyone when I wear it. The black MOP dial is amazing and depending on the lighting it shows many cool colors. When I was at Worn & Wounds watch event in NYC back in late October I received many compliments on it as many had never seen a H2O watch in person. Being my 1st H2O I will be adding another H2O watch to my collection at some point.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey Guys!

Circling back on this one after chickening out at pre-order time.

Anyone have any wrist shots or thoughts of the 40mm on a 6.75-7" wrist?


I probably would have gone miyota earlier but it seems only the pricier (but still awesome) 2892 version is available now. I like the glossy black and blue dials that are still available so that isn't a problem, but choosing a bezel would be tricky..so many choices!

Hope you folks are still loving them..great design.

I would probably part with one of my seaforths to make this happen if it all. This is the only watch i can think of that may make that possible. If anyone has a saforth and a marlin it would be great to hear your thoughts on both too, though they are apple and oranges.

Cheers!


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

Speaking from my experience, and having the same wrist size as you, the 40" would be a much sweeter spot than the 44. I sold a 44 recently because it was too much watch, I enjoyed wearing it but admit it was much too large for my wrist size.

It is a high quality piece for sure and I have been wanting to order the 40 since selling my other marlin. If you are wanting anything specific that maybe isn't offered on the marlin order section, speak with clemens and he can put together something unique for your tastes. Great choice!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks!

That’s what I figured. 

I think my ideal would be the 40mm with a glossy shield dial and either the steel bezel or minimalist sapphire. I don’t care for the leather so would be looking for just the rubber and maybe the bracelet. 

Also I don’t need to pay the premium for the 2892, do you think it’s worth asking if Clemens can still put a 9015 or even possibly a 2824 in even if they are no longer options on the website?

Thanks everyone. I always appreciate the time to answer questions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a 7.5" wrist and have a 40mm Marlin. It wears fine and doesnt seem too small on my wrist. I really liked the customization the most with this watch. There is not as many options now as their was on pre-buy, but still lots of nice choices.

I have 2 halios watches (tropik and seaforth series 2) and while nice watches, the H2o is a notch above in many areas.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Francorx!

Good to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

I need to wear my H2O Marlin more. I have ~20+ watches that I rotate through and about 15 on a regular basis. Have my Panerai on the rotation this week so will need to get the Marlin up on deck.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Circling back on this one after chickening out at pre-order time.
> 
> ...


I've got the 40mm and have a 7" wrist. The 40mm is perfect. Wears like a 42. Do a search under my username as I've posted a few pics for someone in another thread asking the same q's

I'd post here but don't have the pics on my phone at the moment

Danny


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Black is beautiful! 
H2O MARLIN 40 DLC - custom made for my wife with a really small wrist.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Wow Clemens that is clean... supernice with the minimalist bezel and the all black dial. Interesting choice to go with the Helberg dial as opposed to H2O but I guess that is the family name.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That´s true. My wife requested our family name as a must have for this watch. It´s also using a quartz movement instead of ETA automatic mvmt.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> That´s true. My wife requested our family name as a must have for this watch. It´s also using a quartz movement instead of ETA automatic mvmt.


Why don't you produce a batch of those quartz watches and make them available to everyone. don't tell anyone. Don't make a big production out of it. Don't take front money, and let us know when they're ready.


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

“””Why don't you produce a batch of those quartz watches and make them available to everyone. don't tell anyone. Don't make a big production out of it. Don't take front money, and let us know when they're ready.””””

Riddim, 
I’m sure if you call Clemens directly he could customize one for your liking. Figuring out technicalities over email is quite tedious. 

With the different dial combos, bezel designs\cutouts, and handsets available, that might be easiest. You’re welcome 🙂


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

On request the H2O KALMAR 2 were already built with quartz mvmt for a few customers. Count them as trial production. As result the next big thing from H2O will be launched without pre-order and with the choice between three/four movements.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That´s right and the best that could be done. Give me a call and we will figure out together what is possible or not.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

wilderry said:


> """Why don't you produce a batch of those quartz watches and make them available to everyone. don't tell anyone. Don't make a big production out of it. Don't take front money, and let us know when they're ready.""""
> 
> Riddim,
> I'm sure if you call Clemens directly he could customize one for your liking. Figuring out technicalities over email is quite tedious.
> ...


I get that your response is in support / defense of your brand hero, but it is not applicable to my suggestion, which was merely a suggestion. You obviously appreciate your own unsolicited response, so "your welcome" is for yourself. Swearing at me on your way out? That's rich, mature & very tough.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> On request the H2O KALMAR 2 were already built with quartz mvmt for a few customers. Count them as trial production. As result the next big thing from H2O will be launched without pre-order and with the choice between three/four movements.


That's fantastic news! I'm glad you are getting ahead enough to support your business on your own! Will look forward to that model in the future. Much easier to acquire.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> That´s right and the best that could be done. Give me a call and we will figure out together what is possible or not.


Thanks, that's fine. I tried to get involved and was enthused with the initial launch of the Marlin 40mm a few years ago. My 1st venture into H2O watch. As the customers design suggestions were shot down, and I saw that the project was going to drag on for months with endless commentary, I lost interest. I realize the methodology works for the majority of your customers, but it's not for me. Of course I'm no great loss, so carry on. Thanks for the offer to assist. Will keep that in mind, as I didn't realize phoning in an order was an option.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

On canvas.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Consolidating down and considering circling back on the 40mm marlin...

Perhaps this?










Or this










Any thoughts from owners?

Happy still?

I would love to see the 40 on 6.75 wrists or thereabouts.


----------

